# knitting tea party friday 24 march '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 24 March '17

Bright and sunny through a slightly hazy sky - I'll take it. Temperature is 50° at 11:00AM. Maybe it will reach 70° today or at least come close.

Gary is home today - took yesterday and today off. Yesterday he and Bailee went to Fort Wayne to see Winterjam - a bunch of Christian singers. They went to Olive Garden for lunch and then went and stood in line for their tickets. Not sure what time it started. I know they had a good time - this is a venue they both enjoy.

Raspberry Peach Baked Oatmeal Singles

YIELD: 12 SINGLES

INGREDIENTS:

2 cups old fashioned oats
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
¼ teaspoon salt
1 egg white
1 egg
2/3 cup skim milk
1 (5.3 oz) container nonfat raspberry Greek yogurt
½ teaspoon vanilla
½ cup raspberries
½ cup chopped peaches (I used canned peaches packed in water, drained)

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat the oven to 350. Lightly mist 12 cups in a muffin tin with cooking spray.

1. Combine the oats, brown sugar, baking powder and salt in a large bowl and stir until thoroughly mixed.

2. In a separate bowl, whisk together the egg white, egg, milk, yogurt and vanilla.

3. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and stir until blended together.

4. Stir in the raspberries and peaches.

5. Spoon the oatmeal mixture evenly between the prepared muffin cups.

6. Bake uncovered for 22-25 minutes or until oatmeal is lightly browned and a toothpick inserted into the middle comes out clean.

WEIGHT WATCHERS SMARTPOINTS: 3 per single (SP calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

WEIGHT WATCHERS POINTS PLUS: 2 per single (P+ calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SINGLE: 97 calories, 18 g carbs, 7 g sugars, 1 g fat, 0 g saturated fat, 4 g protein, 2 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com)

http://www.emilybites.com/2017/03/raspberry-peach-baked-oatmeal-singles.html

Clementine spiced cookies

Makes about 30

Ingredients

1 cup + 1 tablespoon (150g) all-purpose flour
¼ cup (25g) almond meal
¼ teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon ground ginger
¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon
pinch of freshly ground nutmeg
pinch of salt
finely grated zest of 2 clementines
¼ cup (50g) granulated sugar
½ cup (113g/1 stick) unsalted butter, room temperature
1 tablespoon honey
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
2-3 pieces of crystallized ginger, cut into small dice

Directions

1. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, almond meal, baking powder, baking soda, ginger, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt. Set aside.

2. Put zest and sugar to the bowl of an electric mixer and rub them together with your fingertips until sugar is fragrant.

3. Add the butter and using the mixer beat ingredients together until creamy and light in color.

4. Beat in the honey and vanilla.

5. Turn off the mixer and mix in the dry ingredients using a rubber spatula just until a dough forms - do not overmix.

6. Place the dough on a large piece of parchment paper; shape into a log. Fold parchment over dough; using a ruler, roll and press into a 3.5cm (1.4in) log - like Martha does here. Wrap in parchment. Chill in the fridge until very firm, about 4 hours or overnight.

7. Preheat oven to 180°C/350°F; line two large baking sheets with baking paper.

8. Unwrap the dough log and cut into 5mm (¼in) thick rounds; space 2.5cm (1in) apart onto prepared sheets.

9. Gently press a piece of crystallized ginger in the center of each cookie.

10. Bake until golden brown around the edges, 10-12 minutes.

11. Cool on the sheets for 5 minutes, then carefully slide the paper with the cookies onto a wire rack and cool completely.

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com.br/2017/03/clementine-spiced-cookies.html

Tomato Soup with Grilled Cheese Croutons

Note: The soup in this recipe is vegan/pareve and dairy free if you don't add the croutons.

Total Time: 30 Minutes
Servings: 4 cups soup + croutons for serving

Ingredients

2 tsp olive oil
1 small onion, diced
1 large carrot, peeled and diced
2 garlic cloves, diced
2 large tomatoes, diced (about 2 cups)
2 cups vegetable stock
1 tbsp tomato paste
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp salt (or to taste)

Grilled Cheese Crouton

Ingredients

4 slices bread, any type you like (I used sourdough, for gluten free use your favorite certified GF bread)
4 thin slices cheddar cheese
Butter or oil

Directions

To make soup:

1. Heat the oil in a large soup pot over medium heat. Add the onions and sauté for 2 minutes, or until translucent.

2. Add the carrots and garlic and sauté for 2 minutes more.

3. Add the remaining soup ingredients to the pot and stir to combine.

4. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to low and simmer, uncovered, for 20 minutes till all ingredients are soft.

5. Carefully move the soup to a blender and blend until smooth. You can also use an immersion blender to blend the soup in the pot.

Variation: If you do not have fresh tomatoes, you can use one 28-ounce can diced tomatoes and decrease the stock to 1 cup.

To make croutons:

1. Heat a skillet over medium heat. Butter the slices of bread on one side.

2. Place 2 slices of cheese on two of the slices of bread on the un-buttered side.

3. Place the other buttered slices on top to form two sandwiches, so the buttered sides are on the exterior and the cheese is within. Place the sandwiches in a hot skillet.

4. Cook for 2 minutes on each side, or until the bread is browned and the cheese is melted.

5. Remove the sandwiches from the pan and allow to cool enough for you to handle them. Cut each sandwich into 1x1 inch pieces.

6. Place the sandwich cubes on a lined or lightly greased baking sheet and bake them for 5-7 minutes in a 400 degree oven, or until golden brown and crunchy.

7. Remove croutons from the oven and serve with the tomato soup.

http://toriavey.com/toris-kitchen/2013/10/tomato-soup-with-grilled-cheese-croutons/#Ku8PfqSSZdrHvM5b.99

Wild Rice and Chia Bread - GF

Ingredients

1 cup warm water
1 tsp sugar 
1 1/2 tbsp traditional yeast 
1 tbsp honey
1/2 cup milk 
1/4 cup wild rice flour
3 eggs 
1/4 cup oil
1/3 cup mashed potatoes **see note
1 1/2 cups Julie's Flour 
1/2 cup flaxseed meal 
1/3 cup chia seed flour
1/3 cup sunflower seeds
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp baking powder 
1 tsp xanthan gum
1tsp Psyllium Husk powder (optional) -

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=psyllium+husk&tag=googhydr-20&index=hpc&hvadid=153726685187&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6186657339467422481&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015071&hvtargid=kwd-51087473&ref=pd_sl_88iruf3jmv_e

Directions

1. About two hours before baking, soak the wild rice flour in the 1/2 cup milk

2. Proof yeast in warm water and sugar - about 10 minutes.

3. Put eggs, oil, honey, mashed potatoes, wild rice/milk mixture into blender and blend on high for about a minute until perfect smooth.

4. Pour into bowl of mixer with the proofed yeast

5. Blend together the dry ingredients, add to liquid and stir to blend, then beat on high (with paddle) for about 5-7 minutes.

6. Line bottom and long sides of glass loaf pan with parchment paper

7. Fill loaf pan with batter to about half full - spoon, by large tablespoon, any remaining batter onto parchment lined pan or pie plate, to make buns.

8. Let rise in warm place until bread rounds over the top of the pan.

9. Bake at 350 degrees for 50 minutes ... about 30 minutes for buns.

10. Remove from pan and cool on wire rack.

** note -- I make mashed potatoes and then divide into 1/3 cups portions, put them in plastic bags and store in the freezer - then when I am making bread I just need to take one bag out of the freezer and thaw.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/wild-rice-and-chia-bread-gluten-free.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Julie's Flour Blend

1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour

NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/search?q=Julie%27s+Flour+Blend

Texas Breakfast Tacos with Bacon

This recipe makes enough filling for 12 (6-inch) tacos.

SERVES 4 TO 6

INGREDIENTS

12 large eggs
Salt and pepper
6 slices thick-cut bacon, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 small onion, chopped fine
1 jalapeño chile, stemmed, seeded, and minced
1 recipe Homemade Taco-Size Flour Tortillas 
1 recipe Salsa Roja 
Shredded Monterey Jack cheese
Thinly sliced scallions
Lime wedges

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Whisk eggs, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and 1/4 teaspoon pepper in bowl until thoroughly combined and mixture is pure yellow, about 1 minute. Set aside.

2. Cook bacon in 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat until crispy, 8 to 10 minutes. Pour off all but 2 tablespoons fat from skillet (leaving bacon in skillet). Add onion and jalapeño and cook until vegetables are softened and lightly browned, 4 to 6 minutes.

3. Add egg mixture and, using heat-resistant rubber spatula, constantly and firmly scrape along bottom and sides of skillet until eggs begin to clump and spatula leaves trail on bottom of skillet, 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 minutes.

4. Reduce heat to low.

5. Gently but constantly fold egg mixture until it has clumped and is still slightly wet, 30 to 60 seconds.

6. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

7. Fill tortillas with egg mixture and serve immediately, passing salsa, Monterey Jack, scallions, and lime wedges separately.

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/9408-texas-breakfast-tacos-with-bacon?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=Newsletter%20&utm_term=NTK&utm_content=Eggs&utm_campaign=170324&j=24512&sfmc_sub=221534&l=26_HTML&u=9365621&mid=7211371&jb=135&sk=6547F49638F011343B7066B65CC43028&extcode=LN17C4QAA&sourcekey=&cds_response_key=&cds_tracking_code=&tag=atkntk-20&atc=ntkA&Survey_id=

Homemade Taco Size Flour Tortillas

Makes 12 6" tortillas

INGREDIENTS

2 cups (10 ounces) all-purpose flour 
1 ¼ teaspoons salt
5 tablespoons vegetable shortening, cut into 1/2-inch chunks
2/3 cup warm tap water
1 teaspoon vegetable oil

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine flour and salt in large bowl. Using your fingers, rub shortening into flour mixture until mixture resembles coarse meal. Stir in warm water until combined.

2. Turn dough out onto counter and knead briefly to form smooth, cohesive ball. Divide dough into 12 equal portions, about 2 tablespoons each; roll each into smooth 1-inch ball between your hands. Transfer to plate, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate until dough is firm, at least 30 minutes or up to 2 days.

3. Cut twelve 6-inch squares of parchment paper. Roll 1 dough ball into 6-inch circle on lightly floured counter. Transfer to parchment square and set aside. Repeat with remaining dough balls, stacking rolled tortillas on top of each other with parchment squares between.

4. Heat oil in 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat until shimmering.

5. Wipe out skillet with paper towels, leaving thin film of oil on bottom.

6. Place 1 tortilla in skillet and cook until surface begins to bubble and bottom is spotty brown, about 1 minute. (If not browned after 1 minute, turn heat up slightly. If browning too quickly, reduce heat.) Flip and cook until spotty brown on second side, 30 to 45 seconds. Transfer to plate and cover with clean dish towel. Repeat with remaining tortillas.

TO MAKE AHEAD: Cooled tortillas can be layered between parchment paper and covered with plastic wrap, and refrigerated for up to 3 days. To serve, discard plastic, cover tortillas with clean dish towel, and microwave at 50 percent power until heated through, about 20 seconds.

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/9410-homemade-taco-size-flour-tortillas?ref=recipes_related_content_1

Salsa Roja

Author: Tyler Florence|FoodNetwork.com
Show: Tyler's Ultimate
Episode: Ultimate Huevos Rancheros
Total: 55 min
Active: 25 min
Yield: about 3 cups

Ingredients

1 dried ancho chile, stemmed and seeded
1 dried Anaheim chile, stemmed and seeded
2 dried chipotle chiles, stemmed and seeded
1 tablespoon dried oregano, preferably Mexican
1 tablespoon cumin seeds
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
1 cup hot water
8 plum tomatoes, quartered
1 medium Spanish onion, sliced
3 garlic cloves
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 sprigs cilantro
1 tablespoon sugar
1 lime, juiced

Directions

1. Tear all the chiles into large pieces and toast them in a large dry skillet over medium heat until they change color a bit, about 2 minutes.

2. Add the spices and continue to toast for 2 to 3 minutes until everything is fragrant. Remove from heat and carefully add about 1 cup of hot water to just cover the chiles. Turn the heat to low and simmer for about 15 minutes.

3. Preheat the broiler.

4. Put the quartered tomatoes, sliced onion, and whole garlic cloves onto a roasting tray, spreading out evenly. 5. Drizzle with plenty of olive oil and season well with salt and pepper and sprinkle with cilantro sprigs.

6. Broil until everything is nicely charred, about 10 minutes (you want lots of deep rich color so don't be afraid if some of the edges get pretty black).

7. Add the chile mixture to a blender and puree.

8. Remove the tomato/onion mixture from the roasting pan and carefully add it to the blender, (it will be hot). Blend until smooth (you may need to work in 2 batches).

9. Once everything is pureed, pour the mixture back into the pot over low heat adding a little water if the salsa is too thick.

10. Stir in the sugar and lime juice and season with salt and pepper, to taste.

11. Transfer to a large serving bowl and serve.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/salsa-roja-recipe

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, I saw Gary and Bailee on facebook earlier- she is a good looking girl, hope she bucks up how she treats you all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 17th March, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-457323-1.html#10524304

*Edith M* has been MIA with COPD which now seems to be under control.

*Kiwifrau* had her bank accounts hacked. All will be returned by the bank.

*Kate's* GS Luke now has glasses for an astigmatism.

*Poledra* took Buster to the vet thinking that he would not be coming home - but the vet thinks that he can be treated. However that wasn't to be - he is no longer with them.

The quilt *Sharon* sent to her DD was appreciated - she heard from her SIL.

*Fan's* SIL had hip surgery last week and is already feeling much better for it.

*Budasha's* Sil's BIL has just been transferred to hospice (he and his wife have only just turned 60).

*Cashmeregma's* DH's uncle is in ICU with multiple issues.

*nursenikkinbsn* has been given the OK to knit as long as she doesn't use her shoulder muscles. She was feeling really pleased to get a row of a baby item done! But at least she can gradually build back up.

*nittergma* has been with staying with her MIL on Sunday nights, her MIL is improving

*Marianne's* Mum has been having a difficult week, she has now been started on antibiotics - so not seen much of Marianne much this week.

PHOTOS
2 - *Lurker* - Latest guernsey
3 - *Lurker * - Beginning of the guernsey
9 - *Lurker * - Lace bookmarks
13 - *Kate* - Luke on tractor / wearing his new glasses
17 - *Bonnie* - Ruffle lace yarn
30 - *Kate * - John Deere tractor
36 - *Pacer* - Continued progress on Matthew's drawing
37 - *Swedenme* - Cardigan for 4 year old
40 - *Poledra* - Jumper / pinafore
42 - *Poledra* - Burns!
44 - *Tami* - Beaded bracelet
48 - *Swedenme* - Bootie
49 - *Poledra* - Buster
59 - *Swedenme* - Rabbit bootie
61 - *Darowil* - Weet-bix
67 - *Darowil* - Weet-bix bites
73 - *Swedenme* - Romper suit/Onesie
74 - *Fan* - Silverbeet and Parmesan Balls
79 - *Swedenme* - Rabbit booties
86 - *Sorlenna* - Quilts
86 - *Swedenme* - Romper suit/onesie completed

RECIPES
22 - *Kiwifrau* - Chilli
66 - *Rookie* - Brined pork chops
72 - *Lurker* - Silverbeet and Parmesan Balls

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1, 19, 45, 47, 62, 72 and 79 *

CRAFTS
9 - *Lurker* - Bookmarks workshop / Guernsey workshops (links)
17 - *Bonnie* - Ruffle skirt pattern
17 - *Rookie* - Little flamenco dress pattern (link)
40 - *Rookie* - Knitting reference library(link)
62 - *Cindygecko* - Easter egg hat (link)
87 - *Sam* - Cable knitted slipper boots (link)

OTHERS
22 - *Sam* - John Deere machines (link)
34 - *Bonnie * - John Deere tractor (link)
40 - *Lurker* - Olly the terrier (link)
49 - *Flyty1n* - Marble memorial headstones (link)
54 - *Rookie* - Atheist joke 
63 - *Lurker* - The new alphabet
82 - *Lurker* - Auto body shop funny advert
87 - *Sam* - Los Alamos (link)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Seeing the new Tea Party listed was a surprise. Sam has been on a roll today and getting everything done bright and early. Thank you for the latest TP and to the lovely ladies who do the summaries.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, went quiet last week, and missed it all as ran out of data. Must spread out data usage a bit better.

Hugs to those who need them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, thank you Sam and the Summary Gals! Can't believe I'm on the first page. Has been a lazy day for sure recouping from yesterday's trip to NC and back. Can only imagine what I'll be like after the drive to OH in June! Got my registration form and will sending it back asap to Jeanette.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Our day sounds about like yours, Sam--gray, but not too cold. The raspberry peach muffins sound delicious!

The girls have a small initiation for new chapter members tomorrow. A contingent was in the kitchen baking cookies for it with the chef. I think there was a good amount of cookie dough that never made it into the oven. They were having a good time. 

Next Thurs. will be my last day at my part time job at the home care agency. It's time. I have worked there a bit over 12 years and have enjoyed it, but the longer I am at the sorority, the more I seem to find to do here. I think one 24/7 job is enough for me at my age.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot. Back to read the rest of last week's.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme, so sorry you have pain and sickness. Bummer that for sure. Thanks Sam and the summary ladies for the updates. Think the homemade taco shells sound like a fun experiment. Glad for the healing wishes..I need them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope Gary and Baillie enjoy the show. Lunch at the Olive Garden will be a treat too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful fishing gloves from Julie arrived today. I can hardly wait for fishing season to start so I can use them on the river. I am most fortunate to have hand knit gloves with open thumb and forefinger in my fishing vest. What a difference that will make for comfort. The Provo River is fed from the snow on the mountains, so even in July the water is terribly cold. I am amazed at the knitting ability Julie has to make these for me. Also amazed at the knitting ability of others on this list. What a wonderful, caring, awesome, talented group of friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


Sonja, so sorry that you are under the weather again. The bug sure seems to be hanging on. Condolences on the loss of your auntie. Hugs for you as mother's day comes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the recipes, and ladies for the summary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful fishing gloves from Julie arrived today. I can hardly wait for fishing season to start so I can use them on the river. I am most fortunate to have hand knit gloves with open thumb and forefinger in my fishing vest. What a difference that will make for comfort. The Provo River is fed from the snow on the mountains, so even in July the water is terribly cold. I am amazed at the knitting ability Julie has to make these for me. Also amazed at the knitting ability of others on this list. What a wonderful, caring, awesome, talented group of friends.


What a lovely gift from Julie. Enjoy them while you're fishing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Time for me to make something to eat. Back later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful fishing gloves from Julie arrived today. I can hardly wait for fishing season to start so I can use them on the river. I am most fortunate to have hand knit gloves with open thumb and forefinger in my fishing vest. What a difference that will make for comfort. The Provo River is fed from the snow on the mountains, so even in July the water is terribly cold. I am amazed at the knitting ability Julie has to make these for me. Also amazed at the knitting ability of others on this list. What a wonderful, caring, awesome, talented group of friends.


The gloves sound ideal for you . Not kean on actual fishing myself would not know what to do with fish if i actually caught one , but find it really soothing to go sit by the river and watch others fish


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


You will get down times- it's just part of the grieving, sad when the older generation has all gone. Not to belittle your feelings in any way. Not good still to have the bug.
hugs.
And for that matter:

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful fishing gloves from Julie arrived today. I can hardly wait for fishing season to start so I can use them on the river. I am most fortunate to have hand knit gloves with open thumb and forefinger in my fishing vest. What a difference that will make for comfort. The Provo River is fed from the snow on the mountains, so even in July the water is terribly cold. I am amazed at the knitting ability Julie has to make these for me. Also amazed at the knitting ability of others on this list. What a wonderful, caring, awesome, talented group of friends.


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{HUGS}}}}} just for you Sonja. One, you are not a hypochondriac; you had a rough year and your system is pretty depleted and susceptible to bugs. Two it only natural to be emotional with the coming holiday & birthdays. I am so sorry that your auntie passed. It is a bit hard when you realize you have no aunties and uncles left and you are the older generation; at least it was for me. Be kind to yourself.


Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. 
Sonja, Gwen is right, you are still grieving and your system is vulnerable now. Take care of yourself.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just marking my spot! Back to the old TP and then I shall return!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Sam and helpers for getting the week started. I miss keeping up during the week, but the summaries are helpful. 

Sonja, sorry for the loss of your auntie and for you to not be well once again.

The clementine cookies sound good Sam. 

I thought I would share a comment from Bella's mom. That family had to move into a hotel for a week or so because they had a water leak from the upstairs bathroom and some mold developed before the family knew it. A company will come in to tear out the bad stuff and molded areas and then a contractor will come in to fix it back up. They certainly didn't need this problem right now, but it is part of life. This is reality of Bellas journey in just 1 day; more iron, more IVIG, more pokes, side effects, not to mention daily stuff that would make most people's head spin and 2 siblings who sometimes join her in infusion room for infusions of their own and their own journey. Her reality is anything but easy and in fact it's truly heartbreaking , but there's more to Bella then Mito. There's a joy in her that's indescribable, there's humor and a bit of a mischievous play when she hides and giggles. There's wonder when she sees the sun rise and says "wow mommy", there's her face that lights up when she sees her puppy. There are moments we can push Mito to the back, it's not often you see, if we were honest it's not often we can see through the hard stuff except when we choose to. It's hard , it's reality but it's not what makes her Bella. Yet moments we make the choice to see Bella for the 4 year old she deserves to be, when we see from her eyes how she sees the world and pure joy this little warrior has we can then choose to truly live in the moment. There's alot she may not experience and alot we have lost out on, but when we choose to see what she's made of, what makes up our days and moments it's a much better quality of life. Today was a hard day, for her and Cole and Faith and this mama heart and dad heart but it's not all that makes up the day. All we have to do is look. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure #shesworthacure #teamofFaith #mightywarriorCole


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting the week started. I miss keeping up during the week, but the summaries are helpful.
> 
> Sonja, sorry for the loss of your auntie and for you to not be well once again.
> 
> ...


I admire this family for their positive attitude. So many would be angry and bitter. They are an awesome example for all of us. I was having a very small pity party, and this mother's words certainly woke me up. I have so much to be thankful for, and one is health. May God bless Bella and her family.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the recipes Sam and Ladies for the summaries.

Just to let you all know my Bank account has been restored, new account numbers of course but all is OK
Was shocked to see that it wasn't $2,899.98 but $5,900.00 that they had transferred from the savings to the checking account. WOW! That was a shocker!!! All is well again though and that's the main thing. Of course my Mercedes monthly payment will be affected as they will have to issue new cheques for me but these won't be here on time so will phone Mercedes Monday see what the balance is and just pay it all with one cheque and that will be the end of that.

Had a great day in Newmarket shopping but I'm very tired and need to get some sleep.
Hope you are all well, if not hugs to all who need them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> {{{{{HUGS}}}}} just for you Sonja. One, you are not a hypochondriac; you had a rough year and your system is pretty depleted and susceptible to bugs. Two it only natural to be emotional with the coming holiday & birthdays. I am so sorry that your auntie passed. It is a bit hard when you realize you have no aunties and uncles left and you are the older generation; at least it was for me. Be kind to yourself.


Well said, Gwen.

Sonja, so glad you joined KTP. Love hearing your Miska stories and seeing your exquisite knitting. You are a trouper. Be gentle and kind to yourself it's been a heck of a ride for you. We love you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got some gardening done, cleaned and polished living room, walked Maya, crocheted several rows.
Sam and ladies thank you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well said, Gwen.
> 
> Sonja, so glad you joined KTP. Love hearing your Miska stories and seeing your exquisite knitting. You are a trouper. Be gentle and kind to yourself it's been a heck of a ride for you. We love you.


Well said to you also, Joy.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, thank you, an honor coming from you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I admire this family for their positive attitude. So many would be angry and bitter. They are an awesome example for all of us. ..I have so much to be thankful for, and one is health. May God bless Bella and her family.


Echoing Pammie's words.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Ladies for the summaries.
> 
> Just to let you all know my Bank account has been restored, new account numbers of course but all is OK
> Was shocked to see that it wasn't $2,899.98 but $5,900.00 that they had transferred from the savings to the checking account. WOW! That was a shocker!!! All is well again though and that's the main thing. Of course my Mercedes monthly payment will be affected as they will have to issue new cheques for me but these won't be here on time so will phone Mercedes Monday see what the balance is and just pay it all with one cheque and that will be the end of that.
> ...


Grief! that's virtually double the amount. Thank goodness the Bank is coming to the party.
Sleep well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


You've had a few tummy bugs recently. Think it is worth getting them checked as it may not be bugs.
Sorry about your aunt- it's shock when none left isn't it? I have no aunts or uncles left but do still have Mum left in that generation. Actually thats not true- many left in that generation but they are round my age. My fathers mother was one of the oldest of a large family and her youngest sister had children closer in age to me than Dad so technically many of his generation alive still. And indeed other cousins of his are still around as well. But no aunts or uncles is correct.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting the week started. I miss keeping up during the week, but the summaries are helpful.
> 
> Sonja, sorry for the loss of your auntie and for you to not be well once again.
> 
> ...


And it's not like packing up for a week in a hotel is a simply matter with all the extra stuff they need. And yet how much more important is it that they deal with the mould with the immune issues in the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Ladies for the summaries.
> 
> Just to let you all know my Bank account has been restored, new account numbers of course but all is OK
> Was shocked to see that it wasn't $2,899.98 but $5,900.00 that they had transferred from the savings to the checking account. WOW! That was a shocker!!! All is well again though and that's the main thing. Of course my Mercedes monthly payment will be affected as they will have to issue new cheques for me but these won't be here on time so will phone Mercedes Monday see what the balance is and just pay it all with one cheque and that will be the end of that.
> ...


Good that the bank dealt with it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting the week started. I miss keeping up during the week, but the summaries are helpful.
> 
> Sonja, sorry for the loss of your auntie and for you to not be well once again.
> 
> ...


My heart breaks for this family.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I got my first Loops package today! Yarn is lovely! This monthly yarn club was my birthday present to myself! The yarn is probably more than I would usually spend, but I decided I needed some luxury yarn for a change!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I got my first Loops package today! Yarn is lovely! This monthly yarn club was my birthday present to myself! The yarn is probably more than I would usually spend, but I decided I needed some luxury yarn for a change!


Good on you. it is nice working with good yarn sometimes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whew! Thankfully you all have only chatted 3 pages so far, I have gotten caught up on last week so need to catch up here. 
Sam and ladies, thank you for a great start to the week, it's been a loooong day, good but long. 
We took my cousin to Cheyenne so she could do some shopping there that she wanted to do, we left at 9am and got home around 5pm, then to yoga at 6:15, David is still hauling sugar loads, sounds like he won't be done until around 11:30pm, he started at 9am. Anyway, at least tomorrow has no demands.



darowil said:


> We can so easily justify our acquisitions can't we! And that price is sure good and as you say you need them. Why is it that so often we don't have what we 'need' despite large stashes?


LOL! Because when we aren't buying for a specific project, we just buy what we like.



darowil said:


> He's been doing a fair bit of the sugar runs hasn't he?


Sounds like it will be every Friday for a while, the boss' have been doing the runs all week.



oneapril said:


> Today is the day my oldest DD adopts her foster child! I have a vacation day today so my DH and I can attend the adoption proceedings (being held at a courthouse about 2 hours from our home). Very exciting!
> Oh how very exciting for sure!!! Congratulations to you all, and to the new family member!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


Sending you sympathy and prayers and prayers this is the last of the stomach bugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, thank you Sam and the Summary Gals! Can't believe I'm on the first page. Has been a lazy day for sure recouping from yesterday's trip to NC and back. Can only imagine what I'll be like after the drive to OH in June! Got my registration form and will sending it back asap to Jeanette.


I've got to get mine and Marla's ready to go too, we are going if we have to sell a kidney or two. lolol 
Marla has to go see her mom, she's 81 now I think and she was really disappointed last summer when Marla didn't go, so Marla told her we'll be there for sure this summer. 
Can't wait!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Our day sounds about like yours, Sam--gray, but not too cold. The raspberry peach muffins sound delicious!
> 
> The girls have a small initiation for new chapter members tomorrow. A contingent was in the kitchen baking cookies for it with the chef. I think there was a good amount of cookie dough that never made it into the oven. They were having a good time.
> 
> Next Thurs. will be my last day at my part time job at the home care agency. It's time. I have worked there a bit over 12 years and have enjoyed it, but the longer I am at the sorority, the more I seem to find to do here. I think one 24/7 job is enough for me at my age.


I agree, the sorority is plenty of work for you and you really are enjoying it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Woohoo! I stayed caught up last week! And on page 3! Time for. Ed so we can get moving early tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


I'm so sorry, you really have had a week. Hugs and condolences on the passing of your Aunt, it's never easy to lose people we love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful fishing gloves from Julie arrived today. I can hardly wait for fishing season to start so I can use them on the river. I am most fortunate to have hand knit gloves with open thumb and forefinger in my fishing vest. What a difference that will make for comfort. The Provo River is fed from the snow on the mountains, so even in July the water is terribly cold. I am amazed at the knitting ability Julie has to make these for me. Also amazed at the knitting ability of others on this list. What a wonderful, caring, awesome, talented group of friends.


That's great! David wears his fingerless gloves fishing too. 
He'll be out fishing tomorrow, he got his new fly rod yesterday so needs to test it out, 7'6" 8lb, then tonight on the phone he said he needed another one that's only 6'. :sm16: Can we say addict? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You will get down times- it's just part of the grieving, sad when the older generation has all gone. Not to belittle your feelings in any way. Not good still to have the bug.
> hugs.
> And for that matter:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting the week started. I miss keeping up during the week, but the summaries are helpful.
> 
> Sonja, sorry for the loss of your auntie and for you to not be well once again.
> 
> ...


Oh dear! Mold is so bad, especially when there are compromised immune systems at play, I sure hope that it hadn't had time to affect any of the children. They have way too much on their plates, when do they go to Florida, it sounds like it will be a much needed respite?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great! David wears his fingerless gloves fishing too.
> He'll be out fishing tomorrow, he got his new fly rod yesterday so needs to test it out, 7'6" 8lb, then tonight on the phone he said he needed another one that's only 6'. :sm16: Can we say addict? lol


At least it is a wholesome hobby! Maybe a little like knitting is for us! Excellent therapy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in on the group hug...four pages already and I forgot it was Friday! I tried out free motion quilting after I figured out how to adjust my machine...and oh my goodness. I'm in love with it! I'll try and post a picture tomorrow of the project I did. I just was off and running in no time (and wondering why I was afraid to try it before?!). This is what I've been looking for in machine quilting! So...things are gonna get done. Yep. I showed DD and she's intrigued too. 

Off to bed soon. Blessings all around.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and thanks to everyone for your comments on the quilts from last week!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> At least it is a wholesome hobby! Maybe a little like knitting is for us! Excellent therapy!


It is, and it's sticks and string also. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in on the group hug...four pages already and I forgot it was Friday! I tried out free motion quilting after I figured out how to adjust my machine...and oh my goodness. I'm in love with it! I'll try and post a picture tomorrow of the project I did. I just was off and running in no time (and wondering why I was afraid to try it before?!). This is what I've been looking for in machine quilting! So...things are gonna get done. Yep. I showed DD and she's intrigued too.
> 
> Off to bed soon. Blessings all around.


Oh how fun!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> {{{{{HUGS}}}}} just for you Sonja. One, you are not a hypochondriac; you had a rough year and your system is pretty depleted and susceptible to bugs. Two it only natural to be emotional with the coming holiday & birthdays. I am so sorry that your auntie passed. It is a bit hard when you realize you have no aunties and uncles left and you are the older generation; at least it was for me. Be kind to yourself.


Thank you Gwen . Never thought about that but you are right I'm part of the older generation , I'm one of the aunts and uncle's. What I miss are the big family gatherings and listening to the older generation tell stories very tall stories as they say here ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Ladies for the summaries.
> 
> Just to let you all know my Bank account has been restored, new account numbers of course but all is OK
> Was shocked to see that it wasn't $2,899.98 but $5,900.00 that they had transferred from the savings to the checking account. WOW! That was a shocker!!! All is well again though and that's the main thing. Of course my Mercedes monthly payment will be affected as they will have to issue new cheques for me but these won't be here on time so will phone Mercedes Monday see what the balance is and just pay it all with one cheque and that will be the end of that.
> ...


Glad everything is OK again with your bank account but it's very annoying that these people just can't leave us all alone .
On a different note I find in funny all the places that are named the same as places here 
Newmarket here is down south in Suffolk unless you came all the way here to do a bit of shopping ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Well said, Gwen.
> 
> Sonja, so glad you joined KTP. Love hearing your Miska stories and seeing your exquisite knitting. You are a trouper. Be gentle and kind to yourself it's been a heck of a ride for you. We love you.


Thank you Joy .it's a another beautiful morning here so mishka has come through one door from her walk and out through the other door to be in the back garden were she will lay in the sun for a while . All is well in her little world even the magpies are quiet . She will ignore any bird that lands in her garden but not the magpies


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting the week started. I miss keeping up during the week, but the summaries are helpful.
> 
> Sonja, sorry for the loss of your auntie and for you to not be well once again.
> 
> ...


Oh no this is definitely something they could have done without . Hope they are back in their home now .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JOY (jheiens) would just like to wish you a very ????????happy birthday???????? and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> JOY (jheiens) would just like to wish you a very ????????happy birthday???????? and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


Happy Birthday Joy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well said, Gwen.
> 
> Sonja, so glad you joined KTP. Love hearing your Miska stories and seeing your exquisite knitting. You are a trouper. Be gentle and kind to yourself it's been a heck of a ride for you. We love you.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> You've had a few tummy bugs recently. Think it is worth getting them checked as it may not be bugs.
> Sorry about your aunt- it's shock when none left isn't it? I have no aunts or uncles left but do still have Mum left in that generation. Actually thats not true- many left in that generation but they are round my age. My fathers mother was one of the oldest of a large family and her youngest sister had children closer in age to me than Dad so technically many of his generation alive still. And indeed other cousins of his are still around as well. But no aunts or uncles is correct.


I'm the same, only my uncle, whose wife died recently, is left of that generation.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy .it's a another beautiful morning here so mishka has come through one door from her walk and out through the other door to be in the back garden were she will lay in the sun for a while . All is well in her little world even the magpies are quiet . She will ignore any bird that lands in her garden but not the magpies


Magpies have such a horrible call, don't they? We have loads of them around here - on Thursday when I was up at the nursery waiting to collect Luke I counted 8 of them in the one tree.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Ohio Joy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the opening Sam! Nice that Gary and Bailee could enjoy the music together.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

81brighteyes said:


> Seeing the new Tea Party listed was a surprise. Sam has been on a roll today and getting everything done bright and early. Thank you for the latest TP and to the lovely ladies who do the summaries.


Nice to see you 81brighteyes!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

machriste said:


> Our day sounds about like yours, Sam--gray, but not too cold. The raspberry peach muffins sound delicious!
> 
> The girls have a small initiation for new chapter members tomorrow. A contingent was in the kitchen baking cookies for it with the chef. I think there was a good amount of cookie dough that never made it into the oven. They were having a good time.
> 
> Next Thurs. will be my last day at my part time job at the home care agency. It's time. I have worked there a bit over 12 years and have enjoyed it, but the longer I am at the sorority, the more I seem to find to do here. I think one 24/7 job is enough for me at my age.


One job is enough, Marilyn. Your job with the girls sounds so fun. Enjoy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


Hugs for you, Sonja. Hope the virus leave you alone...feel better soon!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful fishing gloves from Julie arrived today. I can hardly wait for fishing season to start so I can use them on the river. I am most fortunate to have hand knit gloves with open thumb and forefinger in my fishing vest. What a difference that will make for comfort. The Provo River is fed from the snow on the mountains, so even in July the water is terribly cold. I am amazed at the knitting ability Julie has to make these for me. Also amazed at the knitting ability of others on this list. What a wonderful, caring, awesome, talented group of friends.


What a lovely gift! Is it possible to share a photo?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Magpies have such a horrible call, don't they? We have loads of them around here - on Thursday when I was up at the nursery waiting to collect Luke I counted 8 of them in the one tree.


There is a piece of land to the side of our house that has a few large trees in it , the one closest has magpies and mishka thinks it's her job to tell them to clear off 
There are also bluejays in another tree which I think are quite pretty but they are as noisy as the magpies


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting the week started. I miss keeping up during the week, but the summaries are helpful.
> 
> Sonja, sorry for the loss of your auntie and for you to not be well once again.
> 
> ...


The prayers will continue. Thank you for sharing this Mary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad everything is OK again with your bank account but it's very annoying that these people just can't leave us all alone .
> On a different note I find in funny all the places that are named the same as places here
> Newmarket here is down south in Suffolk unless you came all the way here to do a bit of shopping ????


We have some real oddities in NZ, where the surveyors obviously just ran out of ideas!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Hugs for you, Sonja. Hope the virus leave you alone...feel better soon!


Stomach does feel a lot better , glad to get rid of the stomach cramps they were quite painful , back at the doctors towards the end of the week I think she will give me more of the concoction of tablets she has me on . I really dislike taking tablets although better than taking medicine I suppose


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Whew! Thankfully you all have only chatted 3 pages so far, I have gotten caught up on last week so need to catch up here.
> Sam and ladies, thank you for a great start to the week, it's been a loooong day, good but long.
> We took my cousin to Cheyenne so she could do some shopping there that she wanted to do, we left at 9am and got home around 5pm, then to yoga at 6:15, David is still hauling sugar loads, sounds like he won't be done until around 11:30pm, he started at 9am. Anyway, at least tomorrow has no demands.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the good wishes, KayeJo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Ohio Joy!


Brilliant Kate! you do find such beauties.

And many Happy Returns from me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in on the group hug...four pages already and I forgot it was Friday! I tried out free motion quilting after I figured out how to adjust my machine...and oh my goodness. I'm in love with it! I'll try and post a picture tomorrow of the project I did. I just was off and running in no time (and wondering why I was afraid to try it before?!). This is what I've been looking for in machine quilting! So...things are gonna get done. Yep. I showed DD and she's intrigued too.
> 
> Off to bed soon. Blessings all around.


Can't wait to see your work, Sorlenna!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> JOY (jheiens) would just like to wish you a very ????????happy birthday???????? and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


Happy Birthday from me, too, Joy! Have a terrific day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a piece of land to the side of our house that has a few large trees in it , the one closest has magpies and mishka thinks it's her job to tell them to clear off
> There are also bluejays in another tree which I think are quite pretty but they are as noisy as the magpies


I don't think I've ever seen blue jays up here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stomach does feel a lot better , glad to get rid of the stomach cramps they were quite painful , back at the doctors towards the end of the week I think she will give me more of the concoction of tablets she has me on . I really dislike taking tablets although better than taking medicine I suppose


Glad to hear your stomach is a lot better - keep taking the tablets!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm wanting a breakfast taco right now. 
Karena.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Karena said:


> I'm wanting a breakfast taco right now.
> Karena.


Yum! How are things with you, Karena?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Magpies have such a horrible call, don't they? We have loads of them around here - on Thursday when I was up at the nursery waiting to collect Luke I counted 8 of them in the one tree.


They sing beautifully and call horribly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And a very happy birthday Joy. Hope you get some spoiling today.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Things are good. Having a little more rain in So California. 
Thanks for asking 
K


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

How are things in PA? 
K


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Glad everything is OK again with your bank account but it's very annoying that these people just can't leave us all alone .
> On a different note I find in funny all the places that are named the same as places here
> Newmarket here is down south in Suffolk unless you came all the way here to do a bit of shopping ????


So many towns, villages, cities etc., all come from the early settlers when they moved to New countries at that time. I'm often amazed at how many town names come from all over the World here in Canada, Australia, New Zealand, America and South Africa.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joy, hope you have a wonderful day. ????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


So sorry you've had pain and then illness. May summer bring good health with it starting now in Spring. Mother's Day we will all be here for you so please come for some KTP Hugs. My sincere condolences about your aunt passing. Big Hugs and hoping you have a complete recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our Ohio Joy, and she is a "joy" to all of us and all who know her!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> They sing beautifully and call horribly.


Wonder if their call is similar to our crows?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> They sing beautifully and call horribly.


We don't have magpies but we do have crows and ravens (same family). I've often heard their hoarse calling here. They are very smart and clever birds (and I find them beautiful as well).


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Joy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Ladies for the summaries.
> 
> Just to let you all know my Bank account has been restored, new account numbers of course but all is OK
> Was shocked to see that it wasn't $2,899.98 but $5,900.00 that they had transferred from the savings to the checking account. WOW! That was a shocker!!! All is well again though and that's the main thing. Of course my Mercedes monthly payment will be affected as they will have to issue new cheques for me but these won't be here on time so will phone Mercedes Monday see what the balance is and just pay it all with one cheque and that will be the end of that.
> ...


So glad your account has been restored. Not sure how they got in and this might not apply to your situation, but just remember to never use your bank debit card with the security code as if they hack the system they have direct access to your account. Words of wisdom from a security person who told me this as he saw me doing just that in a store, so passing it on. I did mention this a few years ago and then last week, but bears repeating. My debit card can be used as a credit card and then no code needed, but if that isn't possible, just use a credit card instead of bank card and if you don't want the interest, pay it in full. What a nightmare for you kiwifrau. I'm not sure my bank would have replaced the money.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, wow, you went to yoga after a long day shopping! 
Pammie, glad you treated yourself. How fun to get a special package of yarn each month.
Kate, thank you.
Sonja, Glad we only have magpies north of us. The ravens are enough of a scoundrel for Maya.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, Happy Birthday, have a very special day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, glad you are enjoying free motion quilting. I liked it for wallhangings or doll quilts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and thanks to everyone for your comments on the quilts from last week!


Just saw them and they are indeed beautiful. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Haven't slept much so been straightening things up and watching a program on the Hidden Houses of Wales. So interesting!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How sad that Bella's family are hit with yet another thing to deal with. They sure didn't need the leak and mold, but their attitude serves to show us all how to face each day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Once again I am catching up, maybe I should adopt this as a name, catchup????‍♀, lol. Mom seems to have gotten a bit better, sever depression is hard to describe but having your best friend develope Alzheimer's and realizing that she is the only one left of the "older" generation, has been a very difficult realization for her. Add to that having degenerative dics disease, she otherwise is in good health. 
Sam, thank you for the recipes, love the tortilla recipe especially! Thank you for the summary also, I want to spend some of my "quiet" time on last week's KTP. Speaking of that I have the registration email and will fill and return asap.
I had a big treat yesterday, Cindi needed some items for her next magazine article, (she is one of the features in Fashion Doll Quarterly), so we had a friend stop in to sit with mom for a bit so off we went to the city! I didn't blow my bank account at JoAnnes, but truly came close in Hobby Lobby! Be prepared for quite a bit on the swap tables, Cindi found my stash???????? well she made a mistake and opened my stash closet door, ???????? I promised I will do a deep purge, I will admit I have way more than I should, but she has brought a lot of this as well!
Nuff of my nonsense, need to get this day started, it's mom's shower day, she has bed baths when she is unable to sit up for very long, but she loves her showers! I on the other hand dread them just another round for the strong painkillers after the day is done.
Please take good care my friends❤????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> JOY (jheiens) would just like to wish you a very ????????happy birthday???????? and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry you've had pain and then illness. May summer bring good health with it starting now in Spring. Mother's Day we will all be here for you so please come for some KTP Hugs. My sincere condolences about your aunt passing. Big Hugs and hoping you have a complete recovery.


Thank you Daralene , it's a beautiful spring day here very warm no need for a coat or cardigan so mishka and I are very busy sat outside watching a Robin go about its business


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our Ohio Joy, and she is a "joy" to all of us and all who know her!


Yes she is!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonder if their call is similar to our crows?


No we have crows and ravens too , if you here a magpie you definitely know what it is , especially when there is a tiding of magpies, that is apparently what they are called when there is more than one of them ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, wow, you went to yoga after a long day shopping!
> Pammie, glad you treated yourself. How fun to get a special package of yarn each month.
> Kate, thank you.
> Sonja, Glad we only have magpies north of us. The ravens are enough of a scoundrel for Maya.


Warrior 2, Triangle, and Monkey, it felt sooooo good after being in the car and stuff. I discovered Dashama TV on my smart tv too, so I did that on Thursday, this could become addicting, it certainly couldn't hurt me if it does. lol
I like raven and crow, other than raven is the trickster, so you have to watch out for him. lol 
I take crow as a good sign.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Once again I am catching up, maybe I should adopt this as a name, catchup????‍♀, lol. Mom seems to have gotten a bit better, sever depression is hard to describe but having your best friend develope Alzheimer's and realizing that she is the only one left of the "older" generation, has been a very difficult realization for her. Add to that having degenerative dics disease, she otherwise is in good health.
> Sam, thank you for the recipes, love the tortilla recipe especially! Thank you for the summary also, I want to spend some of my "quiet" time on last week's KTP. Speaking of that I have the registration email and will fill and return asap.
> I had a big treat yesterday, Cindi needed some items for her next magazine article, (she is one of the features in Fashion Doll Quarterly), so we had a friend stop in to sit with mom for a bit so off we went to the city! I didn't blow my bank account at JoAnnes, but truly came close in Hobby Lobby! Be prepared for quite a bit on the swap tables, Cindi found my stash???????? well she made a mistake and opened my stash closet door, ???????? I promised I will do a deep purge, I will admit I have way more than I should, but she has brought a lot of this as well!
> Nuff of my nonsense, need to get this day started, it's mom's shower day, she has bed baths when she is unable to sit up for very long, but she loves her showers! I on the other hand dread them just another round for the strong painkillers after the day is done.
> Please take good care my friends❤????????????


Oh what fun! I think next trip to Cheyenne is going to include a run through JoAnnes, I need to make sure I take coupons. I do plenty of damage at Hobby Lobby in Scottsbluff though that I probably really don't need to go to JoAnnes. 
LOL! Well she won't open that door again anytime soon. lol
You never know when you'll need yarn for something, you have to have some on hand, a couple hundred skeins worth in my case, I really will try to bring some for the swap table, Marla has some already earmarked to take from her house for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to get David some breakfast, see you all later, have a lovely day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Joy/jheines*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!

Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.

All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pammie1234 said:


> I got my first Loops package today! Yarn is lovely! This monthly yarn club was my birthday present to myself! The yarn is probably more than I would usually spend, but I decided I needed some luxury yarn for a change!


It's good to treat yourself once in a while, we usually spend so much of our time and money on others, we forget that we deserve nice things too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's ok to feel sad - that is a lot going on. keep in mind - these first will only be first once - and then they become 'more than.' --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll help catch them if someone will bait my hook and clean them and get them ready for the skillet. guess why i haven't been fishing very often. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The gloves sound ideal for you . Not kean on actual fishing myself would not know what to do with fish if i actually caught one , but find it really soothing to go sit by the river and watch others fish


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'll help catch them if someone will bait my hook and clean them and get them ready for the skillet. guess why i haven't been fishing very often. --- sam


I used to take my youngest fishing and sat there hoping and praying that he didn't catch a fish as know way could I have held it and taken it off the hook , when he did catch one he surprised me by doing it all himself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.
> 
> All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


Your tote bag is lovely Sorlenna, your sewing machine must be smoking


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I got my first Loops package today! Yarn is lovely! This monthly yarn club was my birthday present to myself! The yarn is probably more than I would usually spend, but I decided I needed some luxury yarn for a change!


You deserve to spoil yourself. Glad you're happy with the yarn you received.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen . Never thought about that but you are right I'm part of the older generation , I'm one of the aunts and uncle's. What I miss are the big family gatherings and listening to the older generation tell stories very tall stories as they say here ????


I miss those family gatherings too although my only living aunt still has one every year for her kids and their kids. I won't be able to go this year because it's on my great nephew's birthday and we always get together with him. When she's gone, I'll be one of the older generation too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> JOY (jheiens) would just like to wish you a very ????????happy birthday???????? and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


And a Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a piece of land to the side of our house that has a few large trees in it , the one closest has magpies and mishka thinks it's her job to tell them to clear off
> There are also bluejays in another tree which I think are quite pretty but they are as noisy as the magpies


I used to get a lot of bluejays at my other home. I always knew they were coming for peanuts when I heard them squawking. They always sounded like a rusty gate opening. 'They were a greedy lot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.
> 
> All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


That's a very nice bag.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll help catch them if someone will bait my hook and clean them and get them ready for the skillet. guess why i haven't been fishing very often. --- sam


I used to go fishing with my DH. We boated for many years. I could never put a worm on the hook but I could manage the minnows. My DH was very patient with me and always baited my hook. He was quite a fisherman.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


What a lovely poncho and she looks quite pleased with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


Happy birthday to Morgan her poncho is beautiful


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful daughter and poncho, Nikki. 

Thank you all for your comments on the bag. It's something different for me, so I'm learning something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


That looks like a really warm poncho! Great stuff!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I used to go fishing with my DH. We boated for many years. I could never put a worm on the hook but I could manage the minnows. My DH was very patient with me and always baited my hook. He was quite a fisherman.


When we were first married Fale and I used to drive down to Port Waikato to go net fishing with a number of his friends. Otherwise he fished with bamboo spears for things like octopus (back in the village) or out at sea swimming with the shoal of fish until he had as much as he needed. (Then back into his canoe). Not a rod and line man, at all. Never went eeling with him, but he would come home with buckets of them squirming. His biggest feat was surviving the Whirlpool at Solosolo, which forms from time to time- only known person not to have drowned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful daughter and poncho, Nikki.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments on the bag. It's something different for me, so I'm learning something!


I think I forgot to mention how lovely your bag looks, Sorlenna! So glad you have the machine working as you want.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna, your bag is really nice! Love the colors also.

Joy, happy birthday! I hope you will have a wonderful day!

I've put a worm on the hook, and taken the fish off, but I've never cleaned one. I liked fishing, but really didn't do much of it. I really didn't have a lot of opportunities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sorlenna, your bag is really nice! Love the colors also.
> 
> Joy, happy birthday! I hope you will have a wonderful day!
> 
> I've put a worm on the hook, and taken the fish off, but I've never cleaned one. I liked fishing, but really didn't do much of it. I really didn't have a lot of opportunities.


I've cleaned and scaled quite a few in my time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.
> 
> All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


That turned out great! Just the right size for a knitting project. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to take my youngest fishing and sat there hoping and praying that he didn't catch a fish as know way could I have held it and taken it off the hook , when he did catch one he surprised me by doing it all himself


LOLOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


It looks great!! Happy Birthday to your lovely daughter!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When we were first married Fale and I used to drive down to Port Waikato to go net fishing with a number of his friends. Otherwise he fished with bamboo spears for things like octopus (back in the village) or out at sea swimming with the shoal of fish until he had as much as he needed. (Then back into his canoe). Not a rod and line man, at all. Never went eeling with him, but he would come home with buckets of them squirming. His biggest feat was surviving the Whirlpool at Solosolo, which forms from time to time- only known person not to have drowned.


That is fishing that really requires commitment. lol You can't decide to go home part way through. But really, that's a lot of hard work for dinner without a doubt. 
I'd have drowned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is fishing that really requires commitment. lol You can't decide to go home part way through. But really, that's a lot of hard work for dinner without a doubt.
> I'd have drowned.


That's true, Kaye Jo- I would have drowned too!

Not sure where the Whirlpool forms- this is part of the coast at Solosolo.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful quilted tote, and what a great picture of the Solosolo area. Fale was a strong swimmer to have survived his experience. A rip tide, according to a recent tV show, can have one 2 miles into the ocean in a matter of minutes. How brave those who fish along the coast are. The good thing about flyfishing is that you don't have to deal with bait..the fly is the lure to the fish. Good thing also is that most of the area I fish is catch and release so don't have to take any fish home, just carefully hold them in the water, after popping my non-barbed hook out, and they swim right out of my hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful quilted tote, and what a great picture of the Solosolo area. Fale was a strong swimmer to have survived his experience.


He certainly was!

The water was very much his element- but he did find our temperatures a bit cold for him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, pretty DD, pretty poncho.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's true, Kaye Jo- I would have drowned too!
> 
> Not sure where the Whirlpool forms- this is part of the coast at Solosolo.


It sure is beautiful isn't it. Nature is amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful quilted tote, and what a great picture of the Solosolo area. Fale was a strong swimmer to have survived his experience. A rip tide, according to a recent tV show, can have one 2 miles into the ocean in a matter of minutes. How brave those who fish along the coast are. The good thing about flyfishing is that you don't have to deal with bait..the fly is the lure to the fish. Good thing also is that most of the area I fish is catch and release so don't have to take any fish home, just carefully hold them in the water, after popping my non-barbed hook out, and they swim right out of my hand.


David takes the barbs off most of his hooks too, since he mostly does catch and release, he says it's less stress and damage to the fish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sure is beautiful isn't it. Nature is amazing.


If you look carefully you can see the Coconut Palms on the hill tops.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my place


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh what fun! I think next trip to Cheyenne is going to include a run through JoAnnes, I need to make sure I take coupons. I do plenty of damage at Hobby Lobby in Scottsbluff though that I probably really don't need to go to JoAnnes.
> LOL! Well she won't open that door again anytime soon. lol
> You never know when you'll need yarn for something, you have to have some on hand, a couple hundred skeins worth in my case, I really will try to bring some for the swap table, Marla has some already earmarked to take from her house for it.


I do have a system that I use for my stash, all the totes are numbered and all yarn in each tote is recorded in a spiral bound notebook. My WIP's are in bags that are attached to a hanger which of course hangs on the hmmm not sure what I should call it but we have those white wire shelving which our clothes are hung. I admit that I have only taken 2skeins from a tote, lol and also that I have bought that have yet to tote away 
???????????? there will be an abundance of colors and weights.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Made it back, yay me, lol. I am sending Ohio Joy a warm long hug! Happy Birthday my dear friend. I am so happy to be able to go to the KTP once again, I do hope that you will be able to there also. Of course bring your wonderful DH, he gives good hugs also????.

Going to try to catch up, marking my place ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I do have a system that I use for my stash, all the totes are numbered and all yarn in each tote is recorded in a spiral bound notebook. My WIP's are in bags that are attached to a hanger which of course hangs on the hmmm not sure what I should call it but we have those white wire shelving which our clothes are hung. I admit that I have only taken 2skeins from a tote, lol and also that I have bought that have yet to tote away
> ???????????? there will be an abundance of colors and weights.


That is far more organised than I am! At least most of what I have is in one room, but I have no recording system.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Saturday everyone, Just popping in to let you know I'm thinking of you all. I pray everyone is happy and well and having a great day. Thank you for starting us off again and the wonderful recipes Sam.
Take care {{{HUGS}} to all. chat later.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pacer, my thoughts and prayers are with this family. So happy that Michael is doing so well with his wonderful gift, when I send one of the cards I am blessed to know the artist, many have their cards framed and excited when they have another to add to their collection! 

I need to try to put into words how wonderful my Sisters are to me. Gwen and Cindi have made it that I will be able to come in June. My doctor has a condition that I do 30 minutes of exercise every day probably won't be able to get this on the drive but I did tell him that it is a knitting "conference" and of course our hands get plenty of exercise, lol. 

Have to leave once again, BBL :sm17:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, Fishing is something we used to love doing back a few years ago. We had a 20 foot boat with outboard motor and fished a lot in our harbour.
We gave it up when the price of gas went sky high and decided it was time to stop as the catch wouldn't match the price to get us out into the harbour.
Our younger adopted family have a boat now, and give us some fresh snapper when they get a good catch. It's good to see the next generation keeping up the traditions. I could bait the hook and catch them myself and really enjoyed it. Stu did all the gutting and filleting, and I cooked them. 
Just been upto our local bakery, they won best Easter bun contest in NZ so needed to buy some for a colleague at work for tomorrow. They're so delicious so will be getting some for ourselves during Easter week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We have landed for the night. We are in Oklahoma just across the Texas line! Time to start supper.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> JOY (jheiens) would just like to wish you a very ????????happy birthday???????? and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


Happy Birthday Joy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.
> 
> All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


Nice!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, pretty DD, pretty poncho.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.
> 
> All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to take my youngest fishing and sat there hoping and praying that he didn't catch a fish as know way could I have held it and taken it off the hook , when he did catch one he surprised me by doing it all himself


I make sure I have a rag handy! I used to bait my own hook but haven't fished in years. Can't clean them though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


Looks great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When we were first married Fale and I used to drive down to Port Waikato to go net fishing with a number of his friends. Otherwise he fished with bamboo spears for things like octopus (back in the village) or out at sea swimming with the shoal of fish until he had as much as he needed. (Then back into his canoe). Not a rod and line man, at all. Never went eeling with him, but he would come home with buckets of them squirming. His biggest feat was surviving the Whirlpool at Solosolo, which forms from time to time- only known person not to have drowned.


 :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I make sure I have a rag handy! I used to bait my own hook but haven't fished in years. Can't clean them though.


Only time at school I was in trouble was because I refused to gut and fillet a fish


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll help catch them if someone will bait my hook and clean them and get them ready for the skillet. guess why i haven't been fishing very often. --- sam


That sounds like me Sam- and if I was sitting outside by or on the water for hours I would rather be knitting anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.
> 
> All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


That looks wonderful- practical size it looks as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


Looks good- a colour that foes with almost anything (including the sweater under it I see!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I make sure I have a rag handy! I used to bait my own hook but haven't fished in years. Can't clean them though.


I could clean them as long as they were dead, but I couldn't handle a live fish. Only went fishing once for mackerel and the stupid things were virtually throwing themselves onto the hooks! I couldn't bear to touch them and I also felt so sorry for them! :sm16: :sm09: Never will go fishing again although, hypocritically, I will happily eat fish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I do have a system that I use for my stash, all the totes are numbered and all yarn in each tote is recorded in a spiral bound notebook. My WIP's are in bags that are attached to a hanger which of course hangs on the hmmm not sure what I should call it but we have those white wire shelving which our clothes are hung. I admit that I have only taken 2skeins from a tote, lol and also that I have bought that have yet to tote away
> ???????????? there will be an abundance of colors and weights.


I put mine all in Ravelry so I can see what I have, it sure is hard being organized, well getting organized anyway, I still need to finish getting all the totes organized exactly the way I want them, one of these days... I hope. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, Fishing is something we used to love doing back a few years ago. We had a 20 foot boat with outboard motor and fished a lot in our harbour.
> We gave it up when the price of gas went sky high and decided it was time to stop as the catch wouldn't match the price to get us out into the harbour.
> Our younger adopted family have a boat now, and give us some fresh snapper when they get a good catch. It's good to see the next generation keeping up the traditions. I could bait the hook and catch them myself and really enjoyed it. Stu did all the gutting and filleting, and I cooked them.
> Just been upto our local bakery, they won best Easter bun contest in NZ so needed to buy some for a colleague at work for tomorrow. They're so delicious so will be getting some for ourselves during Easter week.


David does all the cleaning, I chop off the head and cook them, I do not know why I have to do the head part. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have landed for the night. We are in Oklahoma just across the Texas line! Time to start supper.


You are covering ground. lol
Are you going into Texas?
Oh wait, you were already there, or are you all coming back the same way you went?
Either way, enjoy and safe travels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When we were first married Fale and I used to drive down to Port Waikato to go net fishing with a number of his friends. Otherwise he fished with bamboo spears for things like octopus (back in the village) or out at sea swimming with the shoal of fish until he had as much as he needed. (Then back into his canoe). Not a rod and line man, at all. Never went eeling with him, but he would come home with buckets of them squirming. His biggest feat was surviving the Whirlpool at Solosolo, which forms from time to time- only known person not to have drowned.


What good memories we have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What good memories we have.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's true, Kaye Jo- I would have drowned too!
> 
> Not sure where the Whirlpool forms- this is part of the coast at Solosolo.


Beautiful.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Looks good- a colour that foes with almost anything (including the sweater under it I see!)


Actually, the sleeves you see aren't another sweater, they are actually a part of the poncho, it also has a hood.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I put mine all in Ravelry so I can see what I have, it sure is hard being organized, well getting organized anyway, I still need to finish getting all the totes organized exactly the way I want them, one of these days... I hope. lol


I also have my stash in ravelery, and then put them on numbered totes, and put the number in the ravelery entries


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Love the tote bag Sorlenna.
Lovely daughter and poncho Kim. Like the sleeves.
I laughed at the fishing stories, I take a book or something crafty along in the boat as husband fishes. If either grandson is along, I just help him with his line but husband still puts worms/minnows on and takes fish off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I also have my stash in ravelery, and then put them on numbered totes, and put the number in the ravelery entries


Great idea to put the numbers in the entries. 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Weeded garden in a.m. and p.m. , did laundry, washed tile guest bath. Crocheted a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes i find it difficult being the only one left. i have a few cousins - most of them older than me - wouldn't know them if they knocked me down in the middle of the street. and i miss talking to my mother about 'olden' days - she was a walking encyclopedia on both families. i also have a niece and three nephews in and around south bend, indiana - i really should get in touch with them - that would be my sister Rowena's children - i have no idea where any of mary wilberta's children are - i do know that number of them are dead. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen . Never thought about that but you are right I'm part of the older generation , I'm one of the aunts and uncle's. What I miss are the big family gatherings and listening to the older generation tell stories very tall stories as they say here ????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Ohio Joy!


Now that was a clever play on words,Kate!! Thank you for my special birthday card. You are so talented in this area of finding just the right card for each of us. I'm so happy to ''know'' you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday joy - i hope you have a little time left to celebrate just a little. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think i have every heard a magpie - are they that loud? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> There is a piece of land to the side of our house that has a few large trees in it , the one closest has magpies and mishka thinks it's her job to tell them to clear off
> There are also bluejays in another tree which I think are quite pretty but they are as noisy as the magpies


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't tablets and medicine one and the same? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Stomach does feel a lot better , glad to get rid of the stomach cramps they were quite painful , back at the doctors towards the end of the week I think she will give me more of the concoction of tablets she has me on . I really dislike taking tablets although better than taking medicine I suppose


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are my favorite bird. when i visit priscilla (wendell's exwife) in Olympia we sit on her deck and watch the stellar jays - they are beautiful - and quite bossy. --- sam



KateB said:


> I don't think I've ever seen blue jays up here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i was close enough i would bring one over to you - i thought they sounded good. what did you think of the 'eggs in purgatory'? i thought it a great name for a recipe. how is southern carlifornia weatherwise? ---- sam



Karena said:


> I'm wanting a breakfast taco right now.
> Karena.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you not been able to find us lately? i will try to remember to pm you when i start the next one. and how are things with you? --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Seeing the new Tea Party listed was a surprise. Sam has been on a roll today and getting everything done bright and early. Thank you for the latest TP and to the lovely ladies who do the summaries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - can you not get some home health care. i would certainly find out - there is no reason why you should cripple yourself. if for nothing else see if you can have help at bath time. --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> Once again I am catching up, maybe I should adopt this as a name, catchup????‍♀, lol. Mom seems to have gotten a bit better, sever depression is hard to describe but having your best friend develope Alzheimer's and realizing that she is the only one left of the "older" generation, has been a very difficult realization for her. Add to that having degenerative dics disease, she otherwise is in good health.
> Sam, thank you for the recipes, love the tortilla recipe especially! Thank you for the summary also, I want to spend some of my "quiet" time on last week's KTP. Speaking of that I have the registration email and will fill and return asap.
> I had a big treat yesterday, Cindi needed some items for her next magazine article, (she is one of the features in Fashion Doll Quarterly), so we had a friend stop in to sit with mom for a bit so off we went to the city! I didn't blow my bank account at JoAnnes, but truly came close in Hobby Lobby! Be prepared for quite a bit on the swap tables, Cindi found my stash???????? well she made a mistake and opened my stash closet door, ???????? I promised I will do a deep purge, I will admit I have way more than I should, but she has brought a lot of this as well!
> Nuff of my nonsense, need to get this day started, it's mom's shower day, she has bed baths when she is unable to sit up for very long, but she loves her showers! I on the other hand dread them just another round for the strong painkillers after the day is done.
> Please take good care my friends❤????????????


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, taking advantage of a quiet morning here as DH and DS are in Melbourne for the F1 Grand Prix to pop in and say Hello friends! Yes, I am still alive, just no time for commenting here as most of my time has been taken up with organising a school reunion. Our 50th!!!! How can that possibly be? Anyway, so many phone calls and emails, but so much fun catching up. I am starting to worry I won't have anything left to find out on the day as I am hearing everyone's news now. I think we have tracked down as many classmates as we can, venue is decided, now just to decide on menu options and arrange a tour of the school.

Our unbelievably hot summer has morphed into a horribly wet, hot and humid autumn. 4 weeks of almost non-stop rain with high humidity has left everything damp and musty. Thought today might be fine and sunny so a couple of loads of washing are on the line, but now it is overcast again so they may not dry. Drat!

Had an enjoyable couple of weeks with DD home from Canada to go to weddings for 2 close friends from school. One wedding was in brilliant sunshine, one of only 2 fine days in the 2 weeks she was home. She was very disappointed with Sydney's weather and only made it to the beach once and that day was overcast. Second wedding was called off 1 week before it was due to take place. Very dramatic and sad for the girl involved (who is pregnant and a couple of years ago lost a fiance to cancer), but better to find out what she did before they were married.

Will include some photos for you to enjoy. We live near the Hawkesbury River where there are several islands accessible only by boat. Their mail is delivered by the Riverboat Postman which also takes passengers along for the ride as a tourist trip. Had a most enjoyable day on the river with my fellow Friday morning walkers, with a delicious morning tea and lunch on board. The heavy showers were interspersed with fine weather, so plenty of time for photos.

Went with DD to an inner city factory site that has been converted by someone with a lot of imagination to a beautiful oasis of gardens and eating places. We celebrated her birthday in April with a lovely lunch there (but I did not take photos the food unlike everyone else was doing. What is with that? Food was presented beautifully and tasted great but I don't think the world needs to see that, or am I just old and out of touch?)

To all who have had birthdays, I hope your special day was enjoyable. To all with health problems, healing wishes for you.

And to all of us, just because {{{{{{all of us}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you want to explain that first sentence please? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Warrior 2, Triangle, and Monkey, it felt sooooo good after being in the car and stuff. I discovered Dashama TV on my smart tv too, so I did that on Thursday, this could become addicting, it certainly couldn't hurt me if it does. lol
> I like raven and crow, other than raven is the trickster, so you have to watch out for him. lol
> I take crow as a good sign.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sorlenna - really like that - great knitting bag. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.
> 
> All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely nikki - great color - she looks super pleased. good job. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on that. what did they do? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Only time at school I was in trouble was because I refused to gut and fillet a fish


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's really my kind of fishing. --- sam



darowil said:


> That sounds like me Sam- and if I was sitting outside by or on the water for hours I would rather be knitting anyway.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday joy - i hope you have a little time left to celebrate just a little. --- sam


Many smiles at reading your birthday wishes. My heartfelt thanks to each of you for the lovely birthday wishes.

You all have added so much to my daily life--even if I barely get to read what you've posted each day. I am grateful to have each of you in my life, whether it's is only around Sam's table or we've actually been to KAP together. It can truly get rather lonely/isolated living here in this part of NE Ohio. So many have only lived here among several generations of family and have never known what it is like to be a newcomer. Perhaps that is part of what helps me to reach out to the needs of folks at Elm, as if I were truly their mom or grandmother. Well, that and the grace of God and the wisdom of His Spirit.

No time to celebrate anything but life itself today. Don has come down with what is trying to make its rounds through the family so we will likely go out to celebrate at our favorite Chinese restaurant when he is better. I certainly hope that it is not headed toward what caused him to be in hospital nearly 2 years ago. Please remember him in your prayers.

I love each of you for your very own special contributions to my life as well as to the tea party. Thank you so much.

Ohio Joy :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, I think that Poledra/Kaye Jo was referencing yoga positions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sliding in under the wire - Happy Birthday, Ohio Joy!!!!

Can't wait to see you in June!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you nicho - i know your class reunion will be a resounding success - hope you have a great time. In two years they no doubt will have a 60th class reunion where i have graduated - when i walked out of that school for the last time i never looked back and have never been back. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, taking advantage of a quiet morning here as DH and DS are in Melbourne for the F1 Grand Prix to pop in and say Hello friends! Yes, I am still alive, just no time for commenting here as most of my time has been taken up with organising a school reunion. Our 50th!!!! How can that possibly be? Anyway, so many phone calls and emails, but so much fun catching up. I am starting to worry I won't have anything left to find out on the day as I am hearing everyone's news now. I think we have tracked down as many classmates as we can, venue is decided, now just to decide on menu options and arrange a tour of the school.
> 
> Our unbelievably hot summer has morphed into a horribly wet, hot and humid autumn. 4 weeks of almost non-stop rain with high humidity has left everything damp and musty. Thought today might be fine and sunny so a couple of loads of washing are on the line, but now it is overcast again so they may not dry. Drat!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround don with warm healing energy and a prayer to help the healing. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Many smiles at reading your birthday wishes. My heartfelt thanks to each of you for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> You all have added so much to my daily life--even if I barely get to read what you've posted each day. I am grateful to have each of you in my life, whether it's is only around Sam's table or we've actually been to KAP together. It can truly get rather lonely/isolated living here in this part of NE Ohio. So many have only lived here among several generations of family and have never known what it is like to be a newcomer. Perhaps that is part of what helps me to reach out to the needs of folks at Elm, as if I were truly their mom or grandmother. Well, that and the grace of God and the wisdom of His Spirit.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they sound painful. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, I think that Poledra/Kaye Jo was referencing yoga positions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, sure hope Don gets better, and that no one else gets it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Only time at school I was in trouble was because I refused to gut and fillet a fish


I can sympathize! I couldn't do it either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like me Sam- and if I was sitting outside by or on the water for hours I would rather be knitting anyway.


Before we were married, DH and I took a dad's row boat out on a state park lake nearby. He was fishing and I was reading. The local newspaper came by and asked permission to take our photo. When it appeared in the paper, it was only DH! They had cut me out of it! :sm10:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You are covering ground. lol
> Are you going into Texas?
> Oh wait, you were already there, or are you all coming back the same way you went?
> Either way, enjoy and safe travels.


On the way out we went south and then across Texas to get out of the cold so our tanks didn't freeze. We took I-10 part of the way to AZ. We are taking the northern route going I-40 east until some place in Missouri.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't tablets and medicine one and the same? --- sam


I think Sonja means liquid medicine. I would rather take the tablets (pills) instead of the liquid mrdicine, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, taking advantage of a quiet morning here as DH and DS are in Melbourne for the F1 Grand Prix to pop in and say Hello friends! Yes, I am still alive, just no time for commenting here as most of my time has been taken up with organising a school reunion. Our 50th!!!! How can that possibly be? Anyway, so many phone calls and emails, but so much fun catching up. I am starting to worry I won't have anything left to find out on the day as I am hearing everyone's news now. I think we have tracked down as many classmates as we can, venue is decided, now just to decide on menu options and arrange a tour of the school.
> 
> Our unbelievably hot summer has morphed into a horribly wet, hot and humid autumn. 4 weeks of almost non-stop rain with high humidity has left everything damp and musty. Thought today might be fine and sunny so a couple of loads of washing are on the line, but now it is overcast again so they may not dry. Drat!
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you! Happy Birthday to your DD. What day in April? Mine is the 27th. Beautiful photos!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the poncho Nikki. Steak and Shake is such a yummy place to eat. We finally got one here in town; before would have to go into Atlanta to get to one. Your daughter is lovely too; pretty girl must get her looks from her mom!



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Many smiles at reading your birthday wishes. My heartfelt thanks to each of you for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> You all have added so much to my daily life--even if I barely get to read what you've posted each day. I am grateful to have each of you in my life, whether it's is only around Sam's table or we've actually been to KAP together. It can truly get rather lonely/isolated living here in this part of NE Ohio. So many have only lived here among several generations of family and have never known what it is like to be a newcomer. Perhaps that is part of what helps me to reach out to the needs of folks at Elm, as if I were truly their mom or grandmother. Well, that and the grace of God and the wisdom of His Spirit.
> 
> ...


You are a very special lady, Joy, to do very many of us, here and at Elm. You tell Don I said get his butt to the doctor now, before he gets to that point. KAP isn't that far off. You, and we, need him healthy! Love you both so much. Looking forward to hugs from you both!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


budasha said:


> That's a very nice bag.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Well said, Gwen.
> 
> Sonja, so glad you joined KTP. Love hearing your Miska stories and seeing your exquisite knitting. You are a trouper. Be gentle and kind to yourself it's been a heck of a ride for you. We love you.


I agree.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Many smiles at reading your birthday wishes. My heartfelt thanks to each of you for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> You all have added so much to my daily life--even if I barely get to read what you've posted each day. I am grateful to have each of you in my life, whether it's is only around Sam's table or we've actually been to KAP together. It can truly get rather lonely/isolated living here in this part of NE Ohio. So many have only lived here among several generations of family and have never known what it is like to be a newcomer. Perhaps that is part of what helps me to reach out to the needs of folks at Elm, as if I were truly their mom or grandmother. Well, that and the grace of God and the wisdom of His Spirit.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Joy. I hope Don is doing better. The flu virus is awful this year. I hope he doesn't get it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone started the KAP registration form? I can't get a mark in the little circles. I'm sure there is a trick I need to do. I'm on the pdf one. I have tried the other form yet. Just thought I would check to see if anyone could help me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Before we were married, DH and I took a dad's row boat out on a state park lake nearby. He was fishing and I was reading. The local newspaper came by and asked permission to take our photo. When it appeared in the paper, it was only DH! They had cut me out of it! :sm10:


We can certainly tell that the reporter thought fishing more important than reading!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. About to finish up the baby dress I've been working on. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sometimes i find it difficult being the only one left. i have a few cousins - most of them older than me - wouldn't know them if they knocked me down in the middle of the street. and i miss talking to my mother about 'olden' days - she was a walking encyclopedia on both families. i also have a niece and three nephews in and around south bend, indiana - i really should get in touch with them - that would be my sister Rowena's children - i have no idea where any of mary wilberta's children are - i do know that number of them are dead. --- sam


It's strange how families lose sight of one another. My SIL's mother is the aunt of a man I met here. She is the sister of his father and yet he doesn't know her or remember her. He doesn't know my SIL either although she does know him. Very odd. I must admit that I don't know my cousins' children but that's because I've been away from here for 50 years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, taking advantage of a quiet morning here as DH and DS are in Melbourne for the F1 Grand Prix to pop in and say Hello friends! Yes, I am still alive, just no time for commenting here as most of my time has been taken up with organising a school reunion. Our 50th!!!! How can that possibly be? Anyway, so many phone calls and emails, but so much fun catching up. I am starting to worry I won't have anything left to find out on the day as I am hearing everyone's news now. I think we have tracked down as many classmates as we can, venue is decided, now just to decide on menu options and arrange a tour of the school.
> 
> Our unbelievably hot summer has morphed into a horribly wet, hot and humid autumn. 4 weeks of almost non-stop rain with high humidity has left everything damp and musty. Thought today might be fine and sunny so a couple of loads of washing are on the line, but now it is overcast again so they may not dry. Drat!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the beautiful photos. You do live in such a beautiful country. Sounds like you've been very busy and I'm sorry that you've had so much rain, which has spoiled a lot of your activities. I'm sure you were very happy to have your DD home. If I remember correctly, she was working in British Columbia. Am I right? Is she enjoying her stay in Canada?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Many smiles at reading your birthday wishes. My heartfelt thanks to each of you for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> You all have added so much to my daily life--even if I barely get to read what you've posted each day. I am grateful to have each of you in my life, whether it's is only around Sam's table or we've actually been to KAP together. It can truly get rather lonely/isolated living here in this part of NE Ohio. So many have only lived here among several generations of family and have never known what it is like to be a newcomer. Perhaps that is part of what helps me to reach out to the needs of folks at Elm, as if I were truly their mom or grandmother. Well, that and the grace of God and the wisdom of His Spirit.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Don isn't feeling well. Sending prayers that he feels better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Before we were married, DH and I took a dad's row boat out on a state park lake nearby. He was fishing and I was reading. The local newspaper came by and asked permission to take our photo. When it appeared in the paper, it was only DH! They had cut me out of it! :sm10:


That was a terrible thing to do. :sm14:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> Pacer, my thoughts and prayers are with this family. So happy that Michael is doing so well with his wonderful gift, when I send one of the cards I am blessed to know the artist, many have their cards framed and excited when they have another to add to their collection!
> 
> I need to try to put into words how wonderful my Sisters are to me. Gwen and Cindi have made it that I will be able to come in June. My doctor has a condition that I do 30 minutes of exercise every day probably won't be able to get this on the drive but I did tell him that it is a knitting "conference" and of course our hands get plenty of exercise, lol.
> 
> Have to leave once again, BBL :sm17:


Be sure to walk around at each stop along the way. It helps your body in so many ways.

Matthew's cards are treasured by many people. He will bring them in June so you can stock up. His skills keep improving in drawing and ceramics.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's true, Kaye Jo- I would have drowned too!
> 
> Not sure where the Whirlpool forms- this is part of the coast at Solosolo.


Beautiful area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


Sonja, sorry you've been unwell again &a feeling down. My condolences in the loss of your Aunt, it's always sad to see the last of a generation gone. all my Mom & Dads siblings are gone & it seems really strange to visit Ontario & not have them there. I have 2 aunts left from my step--dads family


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Weeded garden in a.m. and p.m. , did laundry, washed tile guest bath. Crocheted a bit.


HAHA!! I read weed garden at first. 
:sm12: :sm23: 
I really got to bed waayyy to late last night and up way to early this morning. lol

Garden weeding is the part of gardening that I am glad that David enjoys, it's hard on the lower back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The gloves sound ideal for you . Not kean on actual fishing myself would not know what to do with fish if i actually caught one , but find it really soothing to go sit by the river and watch others fish


I like fishing but don't like touching or cleaning them???? When the kids were small they caught many trout when we were camping for swimming lessons & had them almost every day for lunch. I was very glad when they got old enough to clean them & I only had to cook???? DH filets & deboned all we catch so I just have to cook then too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sometimes i find it difficult being the only one left. i have a few cousins - most of them older than me - wouldn't know them if they knocked me down in the middle of the street. and i miss talking to my mother about 'olden' days - she was a walking encyclopedia on both families. i also have a niece and three nephews in and around south bend, indiana - i really should get in touch with them - that would be my sister Rowena's children - i have no idea where any of mary wilberta's children are - i do know that number of them are dead. --- sam


How many sisters did you have? 
I miss my little brother but he changes his phone number so often and he hasn't messaged me or called in forever so I don't know how to get ahold of him, and his wife doesn't make anything easy. Oh well, he'll get in touch one day, he always does eventually, especially if he wants money. 
I talk to my older brother much more often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think i have every heard a magpie - are they that loud? --- sam


Very loud.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Joy, sure hope Don gets better, and that no one else gets it!


Pammie, everyone here (but me) has had it already. Likely how he caught it; but I'm not certain that he washes his hands as often or as carefully as he should (a guy-thing?) given that he is out in multiple public business places each work day. Touching all those door handles and car steering wheels that aren't likely to have been sanitized since Noah was a pup can't have helped much either.

Ohio Joy :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, taking advantage of a quiet morning here as DH and DS are in Melbourne for the F1 Grand Prix to pop in and say Hello friends! Yes, I am still alive, just no time for commenting here as most of my time has been taken up with organising a school reunion. Our 50th!!!! How can that possibly be? Anyway, so many phone calls and emails, but so much fun catching up. I am starting to worry I won't have anything left to find out on the day as I am hearing everyone's news now. I think we have tracked down as many classmates as we can, venue is decided, now just to decide on menu options and arrange a tour of the school.
> 
> Our unbelievably hot summer has morphed into a horribly wet, hot and humid autumn. 4 weeks of almost non-stop rain with high humidity has left everything damp and musty. Thought today might be fine and sunny so a couple of loads of washing are on the line, but now it is overcast again so they may not dry. Drat!
> 
> ...


You have been busy, good to see you haven't melted in the heat and humidity. 
So sad for you DD's friend, that has to be so hard for the poor girl. 
Great pictures!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Ladies for the summaries.
> 
> Just to let you all know my Bank account has been restored, new account numbers of course but all is OK
> Was shocked to see that it wasn't $2,899.98 but $5,900.00 that they had transferred from the savings to the checking account. WOW! That was a shocker!!! All is well again though and that's the main thing. Of course my Mercedes monthly payment will be affected as they will have to issue new cheques for me but these won't be here on time so will phone Mercedes Monday see what the balance is and just pay it all with one cheque and that will be the end of that.
> ...


I'm glad you got your money back. What a hassle & I suppose those creeps will get to keep the money they stole????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you want to explain that first sentence please? --- sam


LOL!! Joy commented on my doing a yoga class after a full day of shopping so I was telling her the poses we did in class, those are the poses and they really stretched out my lower back and shoulders and felt soooo good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful area.


 :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Has anyone started the KAP registration form? I can't get a mark in the little circles. I'm sure there is a trick I need to do. I'm on the pdf one. I have tried the other form yet. Just thought I would check to see if anyone could help me.


Pammie, let Rookie know that you're having a problem. I did.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, All, you've sure been a chatty bunch.
We have been on a road trip since last Sunday, went to Kelowna,BC for 2 days, visited DHs aunt, uncles & some cousins, then to Invermere,BC & visited my aunt & took in the hot springs at Fairmont. We were going to come home last night but stopped in Red Deer & spent the night with DHs other aunt. We had good weather & roads, thank goodness, almost 3000km. I got lots if knitting done while sitting in the car. 

Thanks to Sam & the summary ladies, I had little internet access so needed the summary as I just skimmed. Off now to read & try to catch up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Many smiles at reading your birthday wishes. My heartfelt thanks to each of you for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> You all have added so much to my daily life--even if I barely get to read what you've posted each day. I am grateful to have each of you in my life, whether it's is only around Sam's table or we've actually been to KAP together. It can truly get rather lonely/isolated living here in this part of NE Ohio. So many have only lived here among several generations of family and have never known what it is like to be a newcomer. Perhaps that is part of what helps me to reach out to the needs of folks at Elm, as if I were truly their mom or grandmother. Well, that and the grace of God and the wisdom of His Spirit.
> 
> ...


You add so much more to our lives also Joy, than words can say. 
I hope/pray that Don is fine in no time and that it's not anything other than the crud.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I think that Poledra/Kaye Jo was referencing yoga positions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear! Mold is so bad, especially when there are compromised immune systems at play, I sure hope that it hadn't had time to affect any of the children. They have way too much on their plates, when do they go to Florida, it sounds like it will be a much needed respite?


They are going for spring break. They will visit the oldest daughter and work on paper work for Maddie to attend next fall. The family has hospital information for the area they are going to incase they need medical assistance for any of the children. Ultimately they are trying to keep Bella out of the hospital as much as possible and give her quality of life with family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are going for spring break. They will visit the oldest daughter and work on paper work for Maddie to attend next fall. The family has hospital information for the area they are going to incase they need medical assistance for any of the children. Ultimately they are trying to keep Bella out of the hospital as much as possible and give her quality of life with family.


A very noble goal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad everything is OK again with your bank account but it's very annoying that these people just can't leave us all alone .
> On a different note I find in funny all the places that are named the same as places here
> Newmarket here is down south in Suffolk unless you came all the way here to do a bit of shopping ????


You can easily guess what country settlers came from by the names of the communities in all parts of Canada


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Ohio Joy!


Happy birthday,Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a piece of land to the side of our house that has a few large trees in it , the one closest has magpies and mishka thinks it's her job to tell them to clear off
> There are also bluejays in another tree which I think are quite pretty but they are as noisy as the magpies


It's my DH & a shotgun that keeps magpies away from our house????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no this is definitely something they could have done without . Hope they are back in their home now .


They won't be in their home for a while. They checked into the hotel on Wednesday. One company will come in to do removal of the bad and then another contractor will come in to replace what needs to be replaced.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Once again I am catching up, maybe I should adopt this as a name, catchup????‍♀, lol. Mom seems to have gotten a bit better, sever depression is hard to describe but having your best friend develope Alzheimer's and realizing that she is the only one left of the "older" generation, has been a very difficult realization for her. Add to that having degenerative dics disease, she otherwise is in good health.
> Sam, thank you for the recipes, love the tortilla recipe especially! Thank you for the summary also, I want to spend some of my "quiet" time on last week's KTP. Speaking of that I have the registration email and will fill and return asap.
> I had a big treat yesterday, Cindi needed some items for her next magazine article, (she is one of the features in Fashion Doll Quarterly), so we had a friend stop in to sit with mom for a bit so off we went to the city! I didn't blow my bank account at JoAnnes, but truly came close in Hobby Lobby! Be prepared for quite a bit on the swap tables, Cindi found my stash???????? well she made a mistake and opened my stash closet door, ???????? I promised I will do a deep purge, I will admit I have way more than I should, but she has brought a lot of this as well!
> Nuff of my nonsense, need to get this day started, it's mom's shower day, she has bed baths when she is unable to sit up for very long, but she loves her showers! I on the other hand dread them just another round for the strong painkillers after the day is done.
> Please take good care my friends❤????????????


I'm glad your mom is a little better, so hard to watch our parent deteriorate.
I've been doing my darnedest to decrease my stash, I had done a lot of hats & mitts to donate but those don't use a lot of yarn so I can really see a big difference, oh, well, eventually I will get it ground down


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And it's not like packing up for a week in a hotel is a simply matter with all the extra stuff they need. And yet how much more important is it that they deal with the mould with the immune issues in the family.


They had to go to the hotel and bleach clean it before bringing the children and will do likewise before entering their home as well. They had to get two hotel rooms adjoining so they can have one refrigerator for sterile supplies for Bella and another for food for the family. They have 4 children and 2 adults and 2 dogs staying there. Cole and Faith were looking forward to swimming while they are there. Cole has missed quite a bit of school since a nasty flu virus is going around and he is doing chemo and an infusion that is slowing his immune system down.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I got my first Loops package today! Yarn is lovely! This monthly yarn club was my birthday present to myself! The yarn is probably more than I would usually spend, but I decided I needed some luxury yarn for a change!


A nice treat for you and it gives excitement to your day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh what fun! I think next trip to Cheyenne is going to include a run through JoAnnes, I need to make sure I take coupons. I do plenty of damage at Hobby Lobby in Scottsbluff though that I probably really don't need to go to JoAnnes.
> LOL! Well she won't open that door again anytime soon. lol
> You never know when you'll need yarn for something, you have to have some on hand, a couple hundred skeins worth in my case, I really will try to bring some for the swap table, Marla has some already earmarked to take from her house for it.


I, like you,have to have a stash since it's so far to buy yarn, I have mostly mail ordered until the last year when Michaels opened in Lloydminster, until then the only option was Walmart & they didn't have much choice


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.
> 
> All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


I really like that one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


That looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I used to go fishing with my DH. We boated for many years. I could never put a worm on the hook but I could manage the minnows. My DH was very patient with me and always baited my hook. He was quite a fisherman.


I can put the minnows on but won't touch the leeches the guys sometimes use????So gross!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's true, Kaye Jo- I would have drowned too!
> 
> Not sure where the Whirlpool forms- this is part of the coast at Solosolo.


Very pretty place. He must have been a strong swimmer to get away from the whirlpool


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My cell phone had a peculiar message tonight indicating I had 4 viruses. 

I had my son look at the phone and he said it was someone trying to scam me out of money. Ds#1 ran two Antivirus scans and nothing shows up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty place. He must have been a strong swimmer to get away from the whirlpool


And very great lung capacity to do the amount of just plain diving through it I suspect.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Only time at school I was in trouble was because I refused to gut and fillet a fish


I must say I'd rather do that than gut & pluck chickens????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does make a difference. i agree. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I think Sonja means liquid medicine. I would rather take the tablets (pills) instead of the liquid mrdicine, too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I could clean them as long as they were dead, but I couldn't handle a live fish. Only went fishing once for mackerel and the stupid things were virtually throwing themselves onto the hooks! I couldn't bear to touch them and I also felt so sorry for them! :sm16: :sm09: Never will go fishing again although, hypocritically, I will happily eat fish.


DH often brings home perch when ice fishing, they freeze stiff but when he puts them in water in the sink to clean them, the silly things come back to life & start flopping around????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David does all the cleaning, I chop off the head and cook them, I do not know why I have to do the head part. :sm16:


Better than leaving it on & having them look at you when you go to eat them???????? I hate seeing them served like that!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, so enjoyed your photos.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, fun, I knew what poses you meant. My fav is still Savasana. 
Bonnie, sounds like a wonderful, whirlwind trip!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, taking advantage of a quiet morning here as DH and DS are in Melbourne for the F1 Grand Prix to pop in and say Hello friends! Yes, I am still alive, just no time for commenting here as most of my time has been taken up with organising a school reunion. Our 50th!!!! How can that possibly be? Anyway, so many phone calls and emails, but so much fun catching up. I am starting to worry I won't have anything left to find out on the day as I am hearing everyone's news now. I think we have tracked down as many classmates as we can, venue is decided, now just to decide on menu options and arrange a tour of the school.
> 
> Our unbelievably hot summer has morphed into a horribly wet, hot and humid autumn. 4 weeks of almost non-stop rain with high humidity has left everything damp and musty. Thought today might be fine and sunny so a couple of loads of washing are on the line, but now it is overcast again so they may not dry. Drat!
> 
> ...


Hi, Denise. Thanks for sharing the great photos. I agree, who needs to see my food? 
Too bad your DD had crappy weather when home & sad the wedding was cancelled.
How's your back doing?
Reunions are such great fun, my class was so small we had our last reunion at my house, I suppose yours will be much larger


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Many smiles at reading your birthday wishes. My heartfelt thanks to each of you for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> You all have added so much to my daily life--even if I barely get to read what you've posted each day. I am grateful to have each of you in my life, whether it's is only around Sam's table or we've actually been to KAP together. It can truly get rather lonely/isolated living here in this part of NE Ohio. So many have only lived here among several generations of family and have never known what it is like to be a newcomer. Perhaps that is part of what helps me to reach out to the needs of folks at Elm, as if I were truly their mom or grandmother. Well, that and the grace of God and the wisdom of His Spirit.
> 
> ...


I hope Don is on the mend soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had two sisters - older - they saved the best for last. rotflmao - mary wilberta was almost ten years older than me - rowena jean not quite six years older than me. wilberta died first - emphasema - rowena died - goodness - how long has it been - six or seven years - she had an Aortic Aneurysm. dad's family were all from around the Mt Morris Illinois area - Mother's family was really spread out - california - michigan - pennsylvania - maryland - wisconsin - illinois - think i missed some. so we didn't see anyone very often except the illinois contingent. the only relatives i know of are in the south bend area - rowena's children. need to get in touch with them somehow. way more than you asked for. sorry



Poledra65 said:


> How many sisters did you have?
> I miss my little brother but he changes his phone number so often and he hasn't messaged me or called in forever so I don't know how to get ahold of him, and his wife doesn't make anything easy. Oh well, he'll get in touch one day, he always does eventually, especially if he wants money.
> I talk to my older brother much more often.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they sound painful. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Joy commented on my doing a yoga class after a full day of shopping so I was telling her the poses we did in class, those are the poses and they really stretched out my lower back and shoulders and felt soooo good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quite a distance in so little time - glad you are home safe and sound. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, you've sure been a chatty bunch.
> We have been on a road trip since last Sunday, went to Kelowna,BC for 2 days, visited DHs aunt, uncles & some cousins, then to Invermere,BC & visited my aunt & took in the hot springs at Fairmont. We were going to come home last night but stopped in Red Deer & spent the night with DHs other aunt. We had good weather & roads, thank goodness, almost 3000km. I got lots if knitting done while sitting in the car.
> 
> Thanks to Sam & the summary ladies, I had little internet access so needed the summary as I just skimmed. Off now to read & try to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had two sisters - older - they saved the best for last. rotflmao - mary wilberta was almost ten years older than me - rowena jean not quite six years older than me. wilberta died first - emphasema - rowena died - goodness - how long has it been - six or seven years - she had an Aortic Aneurysm. dad's family were all from around the Mt Morris Illinois area - Mother's family was really spread out - california - michigan - prnndylbsnis - maryland - wisconsin - illinois - think i missed some. so we didn't see anyone very often except the illinois contingent. the only relatives i know of are in the south bend area - rowena's children. need to get in touch with them somehow. way more than you asked for. sorry


No need to apologise, Sam! But where is prnndylbsnis!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that reminds me - the boys are home all next week for spring break. please Lord - let it be peaceful. ---- sam



pacer said:


> They are going for spring break. They will visit the oldest daughter and work on paper work for Maddie to attend next fall. The family has hospital information for the area they are going to incase they need medical assistance for any of the children. Ultimately they are trying to keep Bella out of the hospital as much as possible and give her quality of life with family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they that bad? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's my DH & a shotgun that keeps magpies away from our house????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are going for spring break. They will visit the oldest daughter and work on paper work for Maddie to attend next fall. The family has hospital information for the area they are going to incase they need medical assistance for any of the children. Ultimately they are trying to keep Bella out of the hospital as much as possible and give her quality of life with family.


I hope their house is fixed & they can get back home soon, that poor family just can't get a break


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i corrected it - pennsylvania - funny what you come up with when your fingers are one key off and you type without looking. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No need to apologise, Sam! But where is prnndylbsnis!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i corrected it - pennsylvania - funny what you come up with when your fingers are one key off and you type without looking. --- sam


I never would have guessed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No need to apologise, Sam! But where is prnndylbsnis!?


I think spell check has lost its mind????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they that bad? --- sam


If you leave a bag of garbage out they will pull it apart in minutes. They will also raise hell with any animal that has a wound


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think spell check has lost its mind????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It is really funny, especially when you see how Sam achieved it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know that. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> If you leave a bag of garbage out they will pull it apart in minutes. They will also raise hell with any animal that has a wound


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, you've sure been a chatty bunch.
> We have been on a road trip since last Sunday, went to Kelowna,BC for 2 days, visited DHs aunt, uncles & some cousins, then to Invermere,BC & visited my aunt & took in the hot springs at Fairmont. We were going to come home last night but stopped in Red Deer & spent the night with DHs other aunt. We had good weather & roads, thank goodness, almost 3000km. I got lots if knitting done while sitting in the car.
> 
> Thanks to Sam & the summary ladies, I had little internet access so needed the summary as I just skimmed. Off now to read & try to catch up.


Wow, you've really been going, sounds like a lovely trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are going for spring break. They will visit the oldest daughter and work on paper work for Maddie to attend next fall. The family has hospital information for the area they are going to incase they need medical assistance for any of the children. Ultimately they are trying to keep Bella out of the hospital as much as possible and give her quality of life with family.


That will be good for them all, to just spend time together. 
Sounds like they are getting very good at strategic planning, quality for Bella is so important, well for all of them really. I so pray that they do not need to make any hospital stops on this trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I, like you,have to have a stash since it's so far to buy yarn, I have mostly mail ordered until the last year when Michaels opened in Lloydminster, until then the only option was Walmart & they didn't have much choice


Yes, unfortunately our LYS is rather limited in yarn and I can't do everything with Brown Sheep, though I do quite a bit of knitting with their yarns since they are right down the road and since it's seconds, very reasonably priced, Hobby Lobby seldom has anything that is what I need, so it's usually either mail order or go to Ft. Collins. Walmart has hardly any yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can put the minnows on but won't touch the leeches the guys sometimes use????So gross!


EWE!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I found some more quilt blocks with kitties on them and decided to make a tote for a friend for her birthday in April. It came out cute--used pieces from the fat quarters to fill in the rest and picked up a small piece of fabric for the lining. Thanks again, Bonnie, for giving us the link to the quilting videos. I think I've learned more in the last couple of weeks than I had in years. ???? DD found blocks that had fish on them (we love fishing, too) so she wants one now (all of these blocks are from a quilt I know I'd never finish). She worked really hard cleaning up the back yard today, so she earned it! Now I need to go through my notes and see what else I can finish. My workroom looks like a tornado came through. LOL But stuff is getting done! 

And I'm tired, so off to bed soon. Healing thoughts for Don and any others in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My cell phone had a peculiar message tonight indicating I had 4 viruses.
> 
> I had my son look at the phone and he said it was someone trying to scam me out of money. Ds#1 ran two Antivirus scans and nothing shows up.


I've had one of those once, but I checked my antivirus and nothing came up so just deleted the messages and restarted my phone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I must say I'd rather do that than gut & pluck chickens????


AMEN!! I'm with you, David wants chickens, I told him that I will NEVER pluck another chicken again, besides we can't have them, Mocha would kill them and they'd terrorize little Ryssa, and of course all the feral cats around would have some for dinner. Marla and I did like 300 chickens and 24 turkeys one year for the guy that owned the feed store, my fingers were a sliced up mess from my nails slicing the over moisturized skin from the fat. Oh and about 10 geese.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Better than leaving it on & having them look at you when you go to eat them???????? I hate seeing them served like that!


That's why I take them off, but one would think he'd do that when cleaning them. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had two sisters - older - they saved the best for last. rotflmao - mary wilberta was almost ten years older than me - rowena jean not quite six years older than me. wilberta died first - emphasema - rowena died - goodness - how long has it been - six or seven years - she had an Aortic Aneurysm. dad's family were all from around the Mt Morris Illinois area - Mother's family was really spread out - california - michigan - pennsylvania - maryland - wisconsin - illinois - think i missed some. so we didn't see anyone very often except the illinois contingent. the only relatives i know of are in the south bend area - rowena's children. need to get in touch with them somehow. way more than you asked for. sorry


Too bad you don't keep in contact with your nieces & nephews but good you are close to your daughters & GKs

I'm close to a few of my cousins but many have children my age as my parents were both the youngest in their large families & were married 15 years before I was born


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, fun, I knew what poses you meant. My fav is still Savasana.
> Bonnie, sounds like a wonderful, whirlwind trip!


We end with that one and I love it except I almost fall asleep then it's time to wiggle toes and fingers. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had two sisters - older - they saved the best for last. rotflmao - mary wilberta was almost ten years older than me - rowena jean not quite six years older than me. wilberta died first - emphasema - rowena died - goodness - how long has it been - six or seven years - she had an Aortic Aneurysm. dad's family were all from around the Mt Morris Illinois area - Mother's family was really spread out - california - michigan - pennsylvania - maryland - wisconsin - illinois - think i missed some. so we didn't see anyone very often except the illinois contingent. the only relatives i know of are in the south bend area - rowena's children. need to get in touch with them somehow. way more than you asked for. sorry


Not at all, I find it extremely interesting. Maybe Rowena's family will know where Wilberta's are. It's amazing how families can get so spread out, it is hard to keep up with everyone when that happens. They certainly spread you kids out, they didn't have two in diapers for sure. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they sound painful. --- sam


Not at all, well not for me, I was nice and energized by the time we were done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found some more quilt blocks with kitties on them and decided to make a tote for a friend for her birthday in April. It came out cute--used pieces from the fat quarters to fill in the rest and picked up a small piece of fabric for the lining. Thanks again, Bonnie, for giving us the link to the quilting videos. I think I've learned more in the last couple of weeks than I had in years. ???? DD found blocks that had fish on them (we love fishing, too) so she wants one now (all of these blocks are from a quilt I know I'd never finish). She worked really hard cleaning up the back yard today, so she earned it! Now I need to go through my notes and see what else I can finish. My workroom looks like a tornado came through. LOL But stuff is getting done!
> 
> And I'm tired, so off to bed soon. Healing thoughts for Don and any others in need.


You have been on a finishing spree! Feels good to get things finished though, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, my HP laptop died on me, the battery was low so plugged it in, but it's not registering that it's plugged in, so thank goodness I have my Dell and had it recently cleaned up and got into good working order. 
I'm almost done turning the heel on my second sock of the first mystery sock, I'm loving this pattern, love the other one too though. 
Well I'm caught up so off to knit, see you all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when do we get to see some of these socks? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, my HP laptop died on me, the battery was low so plugged it in, but it's not registering that it's plugged in, so thank goodness I have my Dell and had it recently cleaned up and got into good working order.
> I'm almost done turning the heel on my second sock of the first mystery sock, I'm loving this pattern, love the other one too though.
> Well I'm caught up so off to knit, see you all later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Australian Magpie singing. You see why I said they sing beautifully. Unfortunately they can also sound horrid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is fishing that really requires commitment. lol You can't decide to go home part way through. But really, that's a lot of hard work for dinner without a doubt.
> I'd have drowned.


I wouldn't have drowned- because I wouldn't even have been out there at all!

We once went on a sailing boat that included fishing. Vicky had a try and caught a really nice sized fish- but she refused to touch it. And none of us wanted it as neither Mum nor me had any intention of dealing with. Fortunately Vicky didn't want to eat it either so it went back into the water after being photographed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> when do we get to see some of these socks? --- sam


As soon as they let us post them on other places than just the spoilers discussion on that forum.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Actually, the sleeves you see aren't another sweater, they are actually a part of the poncho, it also has a hood.


That makes it a very interesting sounding poncho indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I also have my stash in ravelery, and then put them on numbered totes, and put the number in the ravelery entries


I have a small proportion of my stash in Ravelry but not where it is stored. Until i get finalized it will change home so often that I'm better not saying where it is. Maybe one day I can add it in. If I ever get all my stash on that is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't tablets and medicine one and the same? --- sam


Tablets are medicine, but medicine is also used for liquid. So I assume Sonya hates swallowing liquid medicine. Whereas a lot of people who can't swallow tablets do fine with a medicine (liquid)!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woohoo!! Both of my socks from the first MKAL are done through clue 3 so tomorrow I'll start on clue 4, then I'll go back to doing my second MKAL socks and get them finished. This is really fun, I'll be doing more of these, lots more, maybe not 2 different ones at a time, well, yes, I probably will. Yes, my name is Kaye Jo and I have an addiction... well, addictions within addictions more like. lolol
And on that note, I'm off to bed, sweet dreams y'all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, taking advantage of a quiet morning here as DH and DS are in Melbourne for the F1 Grand Prix to pop in and say Hello friends! Yes, I am still alive, just no time for commenting here as most of my time has been taken up with organising a school reunion. Our 50th!!!! How can that possibly be? Anyway, so many phone calls and emails, but so much fun catching up. I am starting to worry I won't have anything left to find out on the day as I am hearing everyone's news now. I think we have tracked down as many classmates as we can, venue is decided, now just to decide on menu options and arrange a tour of the school.
> 
> Our unbelievably hot summer has morphed into a horribly wet, hot and humid autumn. 4 weeks of almost non-stop rain with high humidity has left everything damp and musty. Thought today might be fine and sunny so a couple of loads of washing are on the line, but now it is overcast again so they may not dry. Drat!
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good fortnight with DD. How traumatic for the bride to be to need to deal with all that. And then to be pregnant as well.
You really are having awful weather aren't you? Glad I'm down here. While we had a hot summer we didn't have a huge number of really hot days, just lots of hot days.
And March has been really hot- today was meant to be 37 but overnight they dropped it to 34 and at 4pm it has reached 33. So not nearly as bad as expected (mind you it feels like 37.5 according to Weatherzone). Comfortable with the fan on.

Your photos are good- especially love the rock formation. That tripon the Hawksbury sounds like it would be great to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you nicho - i know your class reunion will be a resounding success - hope you have a great time. In two years they no doubt will have a 60th class reunion where i have graduated - when i walked out of that school for the last time i never looked back and have never been back. --- sam


I frequently drive past the only school I enjoyed and walked past it yesterday. They will have an Open Day later this year so was thinking i might go and see how much it has changed.
My memories of the school go much further back though. The cousins I mentioned earlier as being in the generation above me lived across the road from the school and the girls all went through it for all of their schooling. We would often go over there when visiting them. And I stayed with them (well most of the time only the youngest son was there) for the last 2 years of my schooling.

And in fact I also often see my other high school. It is across the road from the Home Ground for my football team and I often park there when I go to the football.

The football season for the football that I follow starts in a few weeks. Though the national level has started this weekend.
I am following 2 cricket matches currently- the final in the domestic series in which South Australia are doing very badly. And the Test match against India is fairly even at this point-maybe slightly more towards India.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Before we were married, DH and I took a dad's row boat out on a state park lake nearby. He was fishing and I was reading. The local newspaper came by and asked permission to take our photo. When it appeared in the paper, it was only DH! They had cut me out of it! :sm10:


Clearly they didn't want to show someone who wasn't interested in fishing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice to hear from you! Happy Birthday to your DD. What day in April? Mine is the 27th. Beautiful photos!


And Serena and mine the 17th.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's strange how families lose sight of one another. My SIL's mother is the aunt of a man I met here. She is the sister of his father and yet he doesn't know her or remember her. He doesn't know my SIL either although she does know him. Very odd. I must admit that I don't know my cousins' children but that's because I've been away from here for 50 years.


My best friend from the school I just mentioned as the only on eI enjoyed married and then after a few years separated having had a daughter. Many years later I became friends with her exs brother. And he didn't know anything about his niece at that time. And then even later I came across his nephew who didn't even know about this cousin.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:45am and I am caught up. 

Sorry for being MIA last week. 

Happy belated Ohio Joy????????????????????????

Daralene I watched Hidden houses of Wales last week on Netflix. Well I have one season. Those houses were absolutely mind blowing. ????????

Sonja sorry you have been unwell again. ????

Off to bed I go. Talk to to you tomorrow ????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH often brings home perch when ice fishing, they freeze stiff but when he puts them in water in the sink to clean them, the silly things come back to life & start flopping around????


How off putting would that be the first time. I remember when I was at school being told about he idea that one day we would be able to freeze people and then bring unfreeze them later when a cure for whatever was wrong with them was available. Can you imagine trying to come to terms with the new world you woke up in? And not having the family and friends you had known- unless they were all frozen as well of course. And then unfrozen at the same time.
Imagine waking up now after having been frozen in the early 1970s (my high school years)


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Talking about loosing track of family, all my family live in California and I live in Texas. I have never met my some of my cousin's children and definitely not their grandchildren. I lost my only sibling, a sister, about 10 years ago and I have not hear a word from either of her children since her death. I have tried getting in touch with them and they never have answered my e-mails. I miss my family so much as we were real close growing up but life happens. My children live here in Texas so that is where I live too. This is one of the disadvantages of being a military family. We ended up here when the kids were in high school so they married local people and here we are. By the way, I haven't been to California in over 10 years either which doesn't help any. Feeling rather lonesome tonight with all the talk about family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Weeded garden in a.m. and p.m. , did laundry, washed tile guest bath. Crocheted a bit.


That's the only thing about spring and nice weather the weeds and grass start growing . I too will have to get out there and start weeding away, no doubt with mishka trying to help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sometimes i find it difficult being the only one left. i have a few cousins - most of them older than me - wouldn't know them if they knocked me down in the middle of the street. and i miss talking to my mother about 'olden' days - she was a walking encyclopedia on both families. i also have a niece and three nephews in and around south bend, indiana - i really should get in touch with them - that would be my sister Rowena's children - i have no idea where any of mary wilberta's children are - i do know that number of them are dead. --- sam


I too have older cousins living here from my mother's family that I wouldn't know if I bumped into them which was proved when I got talking to a lady last year and found out quite by accident that we were cousins .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> aren't tablets and medicine one and the same? --- sam


Medicine is a liquid for of medication


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Many smiles at reading your birthday wishes. My heartfelt thanks to each of you for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> You all have added so much to my daily life--even if I barely get to read what you've posted each day. I am grateful to have each of you in my life, whether it's is only around Sam's table or we've actually been to KAP together. It can truly get rather lonely/isolated living here in this part of NE Ohio. So many have only lived here among several generations of family and have never known what it is like to be a newcomer. Perhaps that is part of what helps me to reach out to the needs of folks at Elm, as if I were truly their mom or grandmother. Well, that and the grace of God and the wisdom of His Spirit.
> 
> ...


 Hope Don is better soon Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, you've sure been a chatty bunch.
> We have been on a road trip since last Sunday, went to Kelowna,BC for 2 days, visited DHs aunt, uncles & some cousins, then to Invermere,BC & visited my aunt & took in the hot springs at Fairmont. We were going to come home last night but stopped in Red Deer & spent the night with DHs other aunt. We had good weather & roads, thank goodness, almost 3000km. I got lots if knitting done while sitting in the car.
> 
> Thanks to Sam & the summary ladies, I had little internet access so needed the summary as I just skimmed. Off now to read & try to catch up.


I was wondering were you where Bonnie then it clicked in my memory that you mentioned visiting husbands relatives , glad you had good weather 
I love to travel but I'm also glad to get home again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I must say I'd rather do that than gut & pluck chickens????


I couldn't do that either , think I would have starved to death if I'd lived a 100 years ago or been a vegetarian


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you leave a bag of garbage out they will pull it apart in minutes. They will also raise hell with any animal that has a wound


Many years ago there was one near where my sister lived that started attacking people, was quite vicious , it swooped down at my young nephew when he was getting in the car he's never liked birds since . This magpie made headlines in the local paper at the time and it was fun watching the rspca trying to catch it, no fun leaving the house though wondering were it was


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, 20 pages already! :sm06: LOL. I was only missing one night. Went out last night to a party so didnt get on here at all. Well here I am, very late and very behind. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies . another week over this one I'm glad to see the back of , had the pain in the knee at the beginning of the week then I can't believe it but I got another bug/ virus stupid stomach went haywire touch wood I think it was only me who got it . Think I'm turning into a full time hypochondriac.???? Been a bit emotional this week too as it's coming up to mothers day then it will be birthdays also heard that my auntie died , she was my dad's youngest brothers wife and the last of my auntie and uncle's . Well this turned into a bit of a miserable post time to cheer up again


Sorry you had a bad week. Big Hugs Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful fishing gloves from Julie arrived today. I can hardly wait for fishing season to start so I can use them on the river. I am most fortunate to have hand knit gloves with open thumb and forefinger in my fishing vest. What a difference that will make for comfort. The Provo River is fed from the snow on the mountains, so even in July the water is terribly cold. I am amazed at the knitting ability Julie has to make these for me. Also amazed at the knitting ability of others on this list. What a wonderful, caring, awesome, talented group of friends.


Well done Julie! Do we get to see a picture of them? :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You will get down times- it's just part of the grieving, sad when the older generation has all gone. Not to belittle your feelings in any way. Not good still to have the bug.
> hugs.
> And for that matter:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I am in!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> JOY (jheiens) would just like to wish you a very ????????happy birthday???????? and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


Oh and Happy Birthday from me too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm the same, only my uncle, whose wife died recently, is left of that generation.


And I only have one Aunt left living.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Now that was a clever play on words,Kate!! Thank you for my special birthday card. You are so talented in this area of finding just the right card for each of us. I'm so happy to ''know'' you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And me you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you want to explain that first sentence please? --- sam


Someone else has probably answered by now Sam, but they are all yoga poses (exercises).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Many smiles at reading your birthday wishes. My heartfelt thanks to each of you for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> You all have added so much to my daily life--even if I barely get to read what you've posted each day. I am grateful to have each of you in my life, whether it's is only around Sam's table or we've actually been to KAP together. It can truly get rather lonely/isolated living here in this part of NE Ohio. So many have only lived here among several generations of family and have never known what it is like to be a newcomer. Perhaps that is part of what helps me to reach out to the needs of folks at Elm, as if I were truly their mom or grandmother. Well, that and the grace of God and the wisdom of His Spirit.
> 
> ...


Healing thoughts sent for Don....and for you to miss it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Many years ago there was one near where my sister lived that started attacking people, was quite vicious , it swooped down at my young nephew when he was getting in the car he's never liked birds since . This magpie made headlines in the local paper at the time and it was fun watching the rspca trying to catch it, no fun leaving the house though wondering were it was


During breeding season they are really bad. I had one swooping me and I was carrying a bag so put it over my head. Each time I put it over me head the Magpie stopped swooping but as soon as I took it down it swooped again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH often brings home perch when ice fishing, they freeze stiff but when he puts them in water in the sink to clean them, the silly things come back to life & start flopping around????


Aaaaagh! That would give me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know that. --- sam


Magpies will also steal eggs or young chicks from a nest and eat them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We end with that one and I love it except I almost fall asleep then it's time to wiggle toes and fingers. :sm12:


Our yoga class used to be in the school where I worked and often when the teacher was rousing us from our final relaxation I used to think "No, I'm so comfortable" (and remember I was only lying on a yoga mat on the floor!) "Leave me here and I'll just start work in the morning!"


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

carlacrn said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, taking advantage of a quiet morning here as DH and DS are in Melbourne for the F1 Grand Prix to pop in and say Hello friends! Yes, I am still alive, just no time for commenting here as most of my time has been taken up with organising a school reunion. Our 50th!!!! How can that possibly be? Anyway, so many phone calls and emails, but so much fun catching up. I am starting to worry I won't have anything left to find out on the day as I am hearing everyone's news now. I think we have tracked down as many classmates as we can, venue is decided, now just to decide on menu options and arrange a tour of the school.
> 
> Our unbelievably hot summer has morphed into a horribly wet, hot and humid autumn. 4 weeks of almost non-stop rain with high humidity has left everything damp and musty. Thought today might be fine and sunny so a couple of loads of washing are on the line, but now it is overcast again so they may not dry. Drat!
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you and amazing photos! Have been thinking of you with that crazy weather you have had.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Our yoga class used to be in the school where I worked and often when the teacher was rousing us from our final relaxation I used to think "No, I'm so comfortable" (and remember I was only lying on a yoga mat on the floor!) "Leave me here and I'll just start work in the morning!"


Yoga lessons sound like my kind of exercise. . I've been out this morning for a lovely long walk with Mishka ,clocks gone forward so nice and light now and it's another beautiful morning so we just kept walking think that's my exercise for the day


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Has anyone started the KAP registration form? I can't get a mark in the little circles. I'm sure there is a trick I need to do. I'm on the pdf one. I have tried the other form yet. Just thought I would check to see if anyone could help me.


With the .pdf you have to print it out and hand mark it, then scan to send back to me. on the .xls one, you can type into it, save it and then attach to email to send back. I'll send a .doc format when I get back home or you could try saving either of the documents as a .doc and see how that turns out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


Looks good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I made it to page 19. Too tired now. Back tomorrow. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Talking about loosing track of family, all my family live in California and I live in Texas. I have never met my some of my cousin's children and definitely not their grandchildren. I lost my only sibling, a sister, about 10 years ago and I have not hear a word from either of her children since her death. I have tried getting in touch with them and they never have answered my e-mails. I miss my family so much as we were real close growing up but life happens. My children live here in Texas so that is where I live too. This is one of the disadvantages of being a military family. We ended up here when the kids were in high school so they married local people and here we are. By the way, I haven't been to California in over 10 years either which doesn't help any. Feeling rather lonesome tonight with all the talk about family.


Hope the lonesome feelings have passed, Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Julie! Do we get to see a picture of them? :sm24:


Sure! This photo shows the last one still being knit! And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in!


Maybe we should start another?!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of Us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


And this will be for a one year old, or smaller!? Very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And this will be for a one year old, or smaller!? Very pretty.


I'm thinking 6 month , want to add a band of cream as drop waist before I add a skirt / frill bottom and then maybe a bow to the side in the waist part , well that's what I see in my head. I'm at the easy part right now so plenty of time to figure the bottom part out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking 6 month , want to add a band of cream as drop waist before I add a skirt / frill bottom and then maybe a bow to the side in the waist part , well that's what I see in my head. I'm at the easy part right now so plenty of time to figure the bottom part out


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Sonja, the knitting Designer!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No need to apologise, Sam! But where is prnndylbsnis!?


It came through as Pennsylvania when I read it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Karena said:


> How are things in PA?
> K


My spot in PA is currently a little gloomy but no actual rain. But the temps are finally back to the normal 60's for this time of year, so I'm happy! I think I will make breakfast tacos this morning...been stuck in my mind since yesterday!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> So many towns, villages, cities etc., all come from the early settlers when they moved to New countries at that time. I'm often amazed at how many town names come from all over the World here in Canada, Australia, New Zealand, America and South Africa.


My husband and I always joke that our ancestors were either really homesick or didn't have much imagination as they used the same names for towns where ever they went!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> At Steak and Shake with my daughters, got to give Morgan her birthday poncho


Lovely Morgan and great poncho! (And I don't know what a Steak and Shake is but I sure like the sound of it!)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's true, Kaye Jo- I would have drowned too!
> 
> Not sure where the Whirlpool forms- this is part of the coast at Solosolo.


What a lovely part of the world you live in Julie! (and of course, lovelier because you are there!)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful quilted tote, and what a great picture of the Solosolo area. Fale was a strong swimmer to have survived his experience. A rip tide, according to a recent tV show, can have one 2 miles into the ocean in a matter of minutes. How brave those who fish along the coast are. The good thing about flyfishing is that you don't have to deal with bait..the fly is the lure to the fish. Good thing also is that most of the area I fish is catch and release so don't have to take any fish home, just carefully hold them in the water, after popping my non-barbed hook out, and they swim right out of my hand.


Fly fishing sounds very peaceful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> sometimes i find it difficult being the only one left. i have a few cousins - most of them older than me - wouldn't know them if they knocked me down in the middle of the street. and i miss talking to my mother about 'olden' days - she was a walking encyclopedia on both families. i also have a niece and three nephews in and around south bend, indiana - i really should get in touch with them - that would be my sister Rowena's children - i have no idea where any of mary wilberta's children are - i do know that number of them are dead. --- sam


It is a sad thought, but, consider your legacy...such as Heidi and her nice family. Hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, taking advantage of a quiet morning here as DH and DS are in Melbourne for the F1 Grand Prix to pop in and say Hello friends! Yes, I am still alive, just no time for commenting here as most of my time has been taken up with organising a school reunion. Our 50th!!!! How can that possibly be? Anyway, so many phone calls and emails, but so much fun catching up. I am starting to worry I won't have anything left to find out on the day as I am hearing everyone's news now. I think we have tracked down as many classmates as we can, venue is decided, now just to decide on menu options and arrange a tour of the school.
> 
> Our unbelievably hot summer has morphed into a horribly wet, hot and humid autumn. 4 weeks of almost non-stop rain with high humidity has left everything damp and musty. Thought today might be fine and sunny so a couple of loads of washing are on the line, but now it is overcast again so they may not dry. Drat!
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you Nicho and thanks for sharing your photos. So glad you had a nice visit with your DD. I love the flowers in the fountain!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Before we were married, DH and I took a dad's row boat out on a state park lake nearby. He was fishing and I was reading. The local newspaper came by and asked permission to take our photo. When it appeared in the paper, it was only DH! They had cut me out of it! :sm10:


Well they missed their chance at a photo with a beautiful woman in it, didn't they!?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> HAHA!! I read weed garden at first.
> :sm12: :sm23:
> I really got to bed waayyy to late last night and up way to early this morning. lol
> 
> Garden weeding is the part of gardening that I am glad that David enjoys, it's hard on the lower back.


Kaye I often think I have a weed garden. They grow so much better than my flowers!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A belated happy birthday from me too, Joy!????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Lovely Morgan and great poncho! (And I don't know what a Steak and Shake is but I sure like the sound of it!)


You put a piece of steak in your mouth and Shake while chewing :sm23:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope everyone is having (or had) a good weekend. Continues to be pretty gray here, not temps are not bad.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> How many sisters did you have?
> I miss my little brother but he changes his phone number so often and he hasn't messaged me or called in forever so I don't know how to get ahold of him, and his wife doesn't make anything easy. Oh well, he'll get in touch one day, he always does eventually, especially if he wants money.
> I talk to my older brother much more often.


Both my brothers live about 7 miles from me and I never hear from them. I invite them frequently but they never seem to be able to visit. I make a chocolate birthday cake each year for my brother who is single...he always accepts that when delivered!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Sonja, the knitting Designer!!!!!!


More like Sonja the muddler through who gets a shock when it turns out nice ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, you've sure been a chatty bunch.
> We have been on a road trip since last Sunday, went to Kelowna,BC for 2 days, visited DHs aunt, uncles & some cousins, then to Invermere,BC & visited my aunt & took in the hot springs at Fairmont. We were going to come home last night but stopped in Red Deer & spent the night with DHs other aunt. We had good weather & roads, thank goodness, almost 3000km. I got lots if knitting done while sitting in the car.
> 
> Thanks to Sam & the summary ladies, I had little internet access so needed the summary as I just skimmed. Off now to read & try to catch up.


It sounds like a great trip, Bonnie. It is always fun to catch up with folks. You were missed here!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Fly fishing sounds very peaceful.


I always think that too


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH often brings home perch when ice fishing, they freeze stiff but when he puts them in water in the sink to clean them, the silly things come back to life & start flopping around????


Yikes!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i had two sisters - older - they saved the best for last. rotflmao - mary wilberta was almost ten years older than me - rowena jean not quite six years older than me. wilberta died first - emphasema - rowena died - goodness - how long has it been - six or seven years - she had an Aortic Aneurysm. dad's family were all from around the Mt Morris Illinois area - Mother's family was really spread out - california - michigan - pennsylvania - maryland - wisconsin - illinois - think i missed some. so we didn't see anyone very often except the illinois contingent. the only relatives i know of are in the south bend area - rowena's children. need to get in touch with them somehow. way more than you asked for. sorry


My sister-in-law has found many of her Iowa cousins through facebook. Maybe that would be an option for you, Sam. If you are a dinosaur like me and don't have facebook, I bet Heidi does!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 26 March '17

A cool start to the day - the sky full of dark clouds - the sun will need to work hard to burn through them unless they just blow away. I've been up since seven feeling pretty decent. Yea for that.

I hear no noise from next door yet - Ayden is no doubt sleeping in - Bentley is sure to be up so that means Heidi is no doubt curled up on the couch - maybe watching her shows that she has dvr'd. I will plan on going over about nine.

Avery has been at a friend's house all weekend - he should be home sometime today I would think. They both will have friends over during the week - I see lots of basketball being played.

KATE'S MARTHA WASHINGTON CASSEROLE

Serves 6

Ingredients

8 ounces wide egg noodles
2 tablespoons butter
1-1/2 pound ground chuck
2 8-ounce cans tomato sauce
8 ounces cream cheese
8 ounces cottage cheese
¼ cup sour cream
⅓ cup chopped green onion
Salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

1. Cook noodles and drain.

2. Cook meat, discard any liquid. Add tomato sauce and remove from heat.

3. Combine the cream cheese, cottage cheese, sour cream, green onion and seasonings in a bowl.

4. Butter a small casserole dish.

5. Place a layer of noodles across the bottom of the dish. Distribute half of the cheese mixture over the noodles in small spoonfuls. Spread half of the meat mixture over the cheeses. Repeat the layers, ending up with meat mixture.

6. Top with a small amount of grated cheddar cheese if desired.

7. Bake at 375 degrees for 30-40 minutes.

http://www.wiveswithknives.net/2010/03/27/kates-martha-washington-casserole-for-saturday-blog-showcase/

COOK'S ILLUSTRATED PERFECT CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES

Cook's Illustrated Perfect Chocolate Chip Cookies are large, bakery-style cookies made with browned butter and dark brown sugar for a toffee-like flavor and soft texture.

PREP: 1 hour
COOK: 28 minutes
TOTAL: 1 hour 30 minutes
YIELD: 16 cookies

INGREDIENTS:

1¾ cups (248 grams) all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon baking soda
14 tablespoons (198 grams) unsalted butter, divided
¾ cup (149 grams) dark brown sugar
½ cup (99 grams) granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 egg
1 egg yolk
1¼ cups (213 grams) semisweet chocolate chips

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Line 2 large (18×12-inch) baking sheets with parchment paper.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour and baking soda; set aside.

3. Heat 10 tablespoons of the butter in a 10-inch stainless steel or cast iron skillet over medium-high heat until melted, about 2 minutes. Continue cooking, swirling the pan constantly until the butter is dark golden brown and has a nutty aroma, 1 to 3 minutes. Remove skillet from heat and transfer the browned butter to a large heatproof bowl. Stir the remaining 4 tablespoons butter into the hot browned butter until completely melted. Set aside and let cool to room temperature.

4. Add both sugars, salt, and vanilla to the bowl with the butter and whisk until fully incorporated.

5. Add the egg and egg yolk and whisk until the mixture is smooth with no sugar lumps remaining, about 30 seconds. Let the mixture stand for 3 minutes, then whisk for 30 seconds. Repeat the process of resting and whisking 2 more times until the mixture is thick, smooth, and shiny.

6. Using a rubber spatula or wooden spoon, stir in the flour mixture until just combined, about 1 minute. Stir in the chocolate chips and give the dough a final stir to ensure there are no hidden flour pockets.

7. Scoop the dough into 16 even portions, each about 3 tablespoons, and arrange them 2 inches apart on the prepared baking sheets, 8 dough balls per sheet.

9. Bake the cookies 1 tray at a time until the cookies are golden brown but still puffy, and the edges have begun to set but centers are still soft, 10 to 14 minutes, rotating the baking sheet halfway through baking.

10. Transfer the baking sheet to wire rack and allow cookies to cool completely before serving. Cookies can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 3 days.

RECIPE NOTES: 1. It is recommended that you use weight measurements for the best results. 2. You can use light brown sugar instead of dark, but the characteristic butterscotch/toffee flavor will be less pronounced.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/cooks-illustrated-perfect-chocolate-chip-cookies/

Hummingbird Cake

When I saw the picture of this cake, I had to try it and if you have any reason to make a cake for a special occasion in the near future, this is easier than it looks. I got the recipe from Danielle, a dear friend of my daughter, who made it for her little girl's birthday. Danielle, whom I admire for her creativity and ability to make things beautiful, gives credit to Martha Stewart.

Cake Ingredients:

3 cups flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp cinnamon
½ tsp salt
¾ cup vegetable oil +1/4 cup pineapple juice
2 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 cups white or brown sugar
3 eggs
2 cups mashed bananas
1 can (8 oz) crushed pineapple, drained
1 cup chopped walnuts or pecans, optional
1 cup unsweetened coconut

Frosting:

12 oz cream cheese
2 tsp vanilla
¾ cup butter, room temp
4 cups confectioners sugar (approx)

Directions

Make frosting:

1. Beat butter and cream cheese until creamy. Gradually add sugar , beating until right consistency for spreading. Can be refrigerated for several days. bring to room temp before using.
Make cake:

Make the cake:

1. Preheat oven to 350 F. (rack mid level) Grease two 9 x 2 inch round cake pans. Line the bottom with parchment or wax paper. Grease paper (if using wax paper) and sides of pan, then dust with flour, tapping out any excess. Set aside.

2. In med bowl, mix flour, baking soda, cinnamon and salt. Set aside

3. In a large bowl, beat eggs, sugar and vanilla well, stir in oil until combined. Beat until mixture is pale yellow and fluffy.

4. Add bananas, pineapple, coconut and nuts, stirring until combined.

5. Add flour mixture, blending well.

6. Divide batter between two pans.

7. Bake until golden brown and cake tests done, 30 - 40 minutes.

8. Transfer pans to wire rack and let cool 10-15 min. Run a knife along edge of cakes. Invert onto racks. Remove paper and cool completely. (Assemble cake or freeze for another day)

9. With serrated knife, trim and discard rounded top off one layer. Place layer on serving platter. Spread top with ¼ inch of frosting. Top with untrimmed layer. Frost sides and top of cake with remaining frosting. Decorate with pineapple flowers.

Dried Pineapple Flowers

1. Preheat oven to 225 F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

2. Slice off top and bottom of pineapple. Standing pineapple on end, peel off sections, cutting in a downward motion. Trim to remove eyes or use a small spoon to scoop.

3. Slice pineapple into very thin slices and place on baking sheets. The thinner you cut the slices, the faster they will dry and the brighter the color will be. Bake until tops look dried, about 30-40 minutes.

4. Flip slices (at this time I cut some indentations into the sides so that the petals would be more exaggerated) and bake until completely dried, about another 20 minutes. I used convection bake which has a fan on it, and that worked well. You can also put them on a cooling rack in the oven for the last part of drying.

5. Cool on rack. You can make these ahead and store them in a muffin tray - slip into plastic bag and refrigerated up to three days.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2009/02/hummingbird-cake.html

sweet potato, millet, and refried bean burgers with roasted poblano avocado crema

Hearty veggie burgers are stuffed with sweet potato, millet, and refried beans and then topped a subtly spicy roasted poblano avocado crema. So good you won't miss the meat!

Yield: 10 burgers

Ingredients

For the burgers

1 large sweet potato, cubed and steamed until tender
1 tbsp olive oil
1 onion, diced
salt and black pepper, to taste
1 tsp chili powder
½ tsp cumin
½ cup millet
¾ cup water
15 oz refried pinto beans
2 large eggs
2 cups panko bread crumbs
10 hamburger buns

For the avocado crema

4 poblano peppers, halved and seeded
1 avocado, pitted
4 oz cream cheese
½ lime
¼ tsp salt, plus more to taste

Instructions

To make the burgers:

1. Heat oven to 425F.

2. Heat the oil in a medium pot over medium-high heat. Add the onion to the pot along with a pinch of salt and saute until tender, about 5 minutes.

3. Stir in the chili powder, cumin, and millet. Saute, stirring frequently, for 2 minutes, or until spices are fragrant and toasted.

4. Add the water to the pot along with ½ tsp salt. Bring to a boil. Cover, lower heat, and simmer until millet is tender, about 15-20 minutes.

5. Stir in the sweet potatoes. Pour the whole mixture into a large bowl.

6. Add the eggs, refried beans, and bread crumbs to the millet-sweet potato mixture. Stir to completely mix. Season to taste with salt and black pepper.

7. Using a ½-cup measure, scoop the burger mixture onto a parchment-lined baking sheet. Pat down so burgers are about ½-inch thick. Repeat with remaining burger mixture.

8. Bake for 25 minutes, flipping halfway through.

Make the avocado crema

1. Raise the oven temperature to 450F.

2. Place poblano halves on a parchment-lined baking sheet and roast until browned on the outside, about 15-20 minutes.

3. Remove from the oven and place in the bowl of a food processor along with the avocado flesh, cream cheese, juice of half a lime and salt. Puree until smooth. Season to taste with salt

4. Serve burgers on buns topped with a dollop of the roasted poblano avocado crema.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/03/sweet-potato-millet-and-bean-burgers-with-roasted-poblano-avocado-crema.html

HONEY SPICE CHICKEN THIGHS

Author: Adapted from Cooking Light
Total Cost: $5.13
Cost Per Serving: $0.64
TOTAL TIME: 50 mins
Serves: 8

INGREDIENTS

8 (4 lbs.) chicken thighs $4.16
⅓ cup honey $0.59
1 Tbsp cider vinegar $0.06
1 Tbsp chili powder $0.15
½ Tbsp garlic powder $0.08
¼ tsp smoked paprika $0.02
½ tsp cumin $0.03
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
1 tsp salt $0.02

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.

2. In a small bowl, combine everything except the chicken thighs (honey, cider vinegar, chili powder, garlic powder, smoked paprika, cayenne, cumin, and salt). Stir until combined.

3. Remove the skin from the chicken thighs if desired.

4. Place the chicken thighs either on a roasting pan or a baking sheet covered with foil.

NOTE: A roasting pan can be simulated by placing wire cooling racks over a baking sheet to allow juices to fall below the chicken.

5. Brush the honey spice mixture over the surface of the chicken thighs, using about half of the total honey mixture.

6. Place the chicken thighs in the fully preheated oven. Roast for about 20 minutes.

7. Remove the chicken thighs from the oven and use the remaining honey spice mixture to brush on a second coat.

8. Return the chicken to the oven and roast for another 20 minutes. Serve hot.

NOTES: 1. Do not brush any of the honey spice mixture onto the chicken after it is finished cooking because it is contaminated with raw chicken. Use all of it prior to the last 20 minutes of cooking. 2. Also, I experimented with skin on and skin removed thighs and, I have to say, the skin off were much better! 3. If you're not into spicy, you can leave out the cayenne and this recipe will still be excellent! The seasoning glaze is a great mix of sweet, smokey, and garlicky. The cayenne just gives it an extra kick.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2012/03/honey-spice-chicken-thighs/

CHILI LIME PORK LOIN

TOTAL TIME: 1 hour 40 mins
Serves: 6

INGREDIENTS

2 lb. pork loin filet $8.18
1 Tbsp chili powder $0.15
1 medium lime $0.25
4 Tbsp vegetable oil, divided $0.16
½ Tbsp minced garlic $0.12
1 Tbsp soy sauce $0.06

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a small bowl, whisk together the 2 Tbsp. vegetable oil with the soy sauce, chili powder, lime juice, and garlic. To get the most juice out of your lime, microwave it for about 20 seconds before cutting it open.

2. Place the pork loin in a large zip top bag and pour in the marinade. Squish the mixture around to make sure the loin is completely coated and then refrigerate for one hour or more. (or overnight)

3. When ready to cook, take the pork loin out of the refrigerator. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.

4. Heat a large skillet with the remaining 2 Tbsp. of vegetable oil over medium-high heat.

5. When the skillet is very hot and the oil looks wavy on the surface, add the pork loin (do not discard the marinade yet!). Sear both sides of the pork loin until brown and crispy (about 3-5 minutes each side).

6. After searing both sides of the pork loin, place it on a baking sheet or roasting pan. Baste the loin with the remaining marinade and place it in the oven. Roast for approximately 30 minutes or until the internal temperature reaches 160 degrees. Allow it to rest for 5 minutes before slicing.

This could also be cooked on the grill for a smokier flavor.
HTTPS://WWW.BUDGETBYTES.COM/2011/08/CHILI-LIME-PORK-LOIN/

About time to get ready to go to Heidi's - aka - get dressed. Hope everyone is having a good day/night. --- Sam


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> It is a sad thought, but, consider your legacy...such as Heidi and her nice family. Hugs.


Only my daughter and myself here in Canada, she's never married so no Grandchildren.
Have a few nieces and nephews in the USA, lots of family in Germany and probably 1,000's in NZ. This is what happens when you leave the country were you were born in, family and friends are left behind but I've a few truly wonderful friends and life's been good to me.
Still have one uncle from my fathers side who will be 103 this coming August, plus twins who must now be in their 90's and a couple of others in either their late 80's or early 90's. 
WOW who would've thought they would live to these ages. My Father had 14 or 16 siblings 2 died at birth. 
My Grandmother was a tiny petite woman not even 5ft and she always dressed beautifully. What a woman!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I found some more quilt blocks with kitties on them and decided to make a tote for a friend for her birthday in April. It came out cute--used pieces from the fat quarters to fill in the rest and picked up a small piece of fabric for the lining. Thanks again, Bonnie, for giving us the link to the quilting videos. I think I've learned more in the last couple of weeks than I had in years. ???? DD found blocks that had fish on them (we love fishing, too) so she wants one now (all of these blocks are from a quilt I know I'd never finish). She worked really hard cleaning up the back yard today, so she earned it! Now I need to go through my notes and see what else I can finish. My workroom looks like a tornado came through. LOL But stuff is getting done!
> 
> And I'm tired, so off to bed soon. Healing thoughts for Don and any others in need.


Sorlenna I think it is awesome that you are getting so much finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful. thanks for sharing that margaret. --- sam



darowil said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYEYc8Ge3nw Australian Magpie singing. You see why I said they sing beautifully. Unfortunately they can also sound horrid.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> As soon as they let us post them on other places than just the spoilers discussion on that forum.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha' --- sam



darowil said:


> Tablets are medicine, but medicine is also used for liquid. So I assume Sonya hates swallowing liquid medicine. Whereas a lot of people who can't swallow tablets do fine with a medicine (liquid)!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> Talking about loosing track of family, all my family live in California and I live in Texas. I have never met my some of my cousin's children and definitely not their grandchildren. I lost my only sibling, a sister, about 10 years ago and I have not hear a word from either of her children since her death. I have tried getting in touch with them and they never have answered my e-mails. I miss my family so much as we were real close growing up but life happens. My children live here in Texas so that is where I live too. This is one of the disadvantages of being a military family. We ended up here when the kids were in high school so they married local people and here we are. By the way, I haven't been to California in over 10 years either which doesn't help any. Feeling rather lonesome tonight with all the talk about family.


Hugs for you Marilyn.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


Lovely stitching...nice color, too, Sonja!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe we should start another?!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of Us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> You put a piece of steak in your mouth and Shake while chewing :sm23:


Sonja!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 26 March '17
> 
> A cool start to the day - the sky full of dark clouds - the sun will need to work hard to burn through them unless they just blow away. I've been up since seven feeling pretty decent. Yea for that.
> 
> ...


The Hummingbird cake sounds interesting. ..may have to try that! Thank you, Sam!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Only my daughter and myself here in Canada, she's never married so no Grandchildren.
> Have a few nieces and nephews in the USA, lots of family in Germany and probably 1,000's in NZ. This is what happens when you leave the country were you were born in, family and friends are left behind but I've a few truly wonderful friends and life's been good to me.
> Still have one uncle from my fathers side who will be 103 this coming August, plus twins who must now be in their 90's and a couple of others in either their late 80's or early 90's.
> WOW who would've thought they would live to these ages. My Father had 14 or 16 siblings 2 died at birth.
> My Grandmother was a tiny petite woman not even 5ft and she always dressed beautifully. What a woman!


What a woman, indeed! That is a lot of babes!! And 103...amazing! You come from strong stock!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy the day/evening, friends!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Only my daughter and myself here in Canada, she's never married so no Grandchildren.
> Have a few nieces and nephews in the USA, lots of family in Germany and probably 1,000's in NZ. This is what happens when you leave the country were you were born in, family and friends are left behind but I've a few truly wonderful friends and life's been good to me.
> Still have one uncle from my fathers side who will be 103 this coming August, plus twins who must now be in their 90's and a couple of others in either their late 80's or early 90's.
> WOW who would've thought they would live to these ages. My Father had 14 or 16 siblings 2 died at birth.
> My Grandmother was a tiny petite woman not even 5ft and she always dressed beautifully. What a woman!


Good long lives , my family are the opposite lucky to live past 60 says me who is now 58 , . I have 2 sisters who are now 68 and 69 so maybe things have changed


----------



## belledune (Jan 27, 2017)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


Swedenme, 
You're doing a great job. Would you mind sharing the stitch sequence in the lacy sleeve pattern. Many thanks. Hope we get to see your finished dress. Terry


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! Not sure I wanted to get up, but dogs were hungry and needed to go outside. I've had my coffee, and now reading the KTP. Cool and sunny now, but we do have rain in the forecast. We need the rain, so hopefully we will get it. I think I'll finish catching up, and then check my email. TTYL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> marianne - can you not get some home health care. i would certainly find out - there is no reason why you should cripple yourself. if for nothing else see if you can have help at bath time. --- sam


We had a great group at one time, but they closed their offices in this area, we do have the Visiting Angels, but they priced themselves out of our pockets. Mom and I combined make a bit just over the line for extra help, our new doctor is searching for a way for us to get some type of help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, hope you can get help.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> AMEN!! I'm with you, David wants chickens, I told him that I will NEVER pluck another chicken again, besides we can't have them, Mocha would kill them and they'd terrorize little Ryssa, and of course all the feral cats around would have some for dinner. Marla and I did like 300 chickens and 24 turkeys one year for the guy that owned the feed store, my fingers were a sliced up mess from my nails slicing the over moisturized skin from the fat. Oh and about 10 geese.


I've never plucked a chicken, but I remember my grandmother going out back and wringing a chicken's neck, putting it in boiling water and plucking it. I guess we would have it for supper that night! I think I would starve if I had to do that, but sometimes you do what you have to do. I'm sure you get used to it. All I have to say is "Yuck!"


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Pammie, everyone here (but me) has had it already. Likely how he caught it; but I'm not certain that he washes his hands as often or as carefully as he should (a guy-thing?) given that he is out in multiple public business places each work day. Touching all those door handles and car steering wheels that aren't likely to have been sanitized since Noah was a pup can't have helped much either.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm03: :sm03:


Keeping you both in my prayers, can't wait to see you both again!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


I love this color and the stitch pattern is beautiful!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sure! This photo shows the last one still being knit! And thanks!


Very nice Julie!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 26 March '17
> 
> A cool start to the day - the sky full of dark clouds - the sun will need to work hard to burn through them unless they just blow away. I've been up since seven feeling pretty decent. Yea for that.
> 
> ...


Sam Humming Bird cake is one of my favorites, Cindi hates nuts, even peanut butter unless it's in a cookie, so truthfully I rarely bake these days. That said I am learning bread baking and I recently found my cake decorating tips, apparently she loves buttercream frosting!
:sm09:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, hope you can get help.


Thank you, hope to hear something soon, truthfully it's one of the drawbacks of living in this area, but it is where we landed so to speak and it is beautiful in this area!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, think I am caught up once again, mom is stirring so need to get her breakfast going, Sunday's are pancakes or waffles, with the small maple flavored sausages. One tradition from when the boys were boys and not grown men, lol. 
Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
M.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, you've sure been a chatty bunch.
> We have been on a road trip since last Sunday, went to Kelowna,BC for 2 days, visited DHs aunt, uncles & some cousins, then to Invermere,BC & visited my aunt & took in the hot springs at Fairmont. We were going to come home last night but stopped in Red Deer & spent the night with DHs other aunt. We had good weather & roads, thank goodness, almost 3000km. I got lots if knitting done while sitting in the car.
> 
> Thanks to Sam & the summary ladies, I had little internet access so needed the summary as I just skimmed. Off now to read & try to catch up.


Sounds like you had a nice trip visiting relatives. That's a lot of travelling. Glad that you had good weather for it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can put the minnows on but won't touch the leeches the guys sometimes use????So gross!


I wouldn't touch those either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I must say I'd rather do that than gut & pluck chickens????


I watched my mom doing that. Not something I would ever do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH often brings home perch when ice fishing, they freeze stiff but when he puts them in water in the sink to clean them, the silly things come back to life & start flopping around????


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too have older cousins living here from my mother's family that I wouldn't know if I bumped into them which was proved when I got talking to a lady last year and found out quite by accident that we were cousins .


I remember when I was very young that every Sunday we would get together with mom's relatives, usually at my grandparents. Every member of the family was there. How times have changed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


That is a very pretty pattern and the colour is so rich looking.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Wherever do these wonderful recipes come from? Wish my children were still home so I could try them all each and every week! Have to do it more slowly since only husband and I. 

Those of you who are in Early Voting areas, please get out and Vote. If you don't, you cannot complain at the results. 

Early Voting in my neck of Illinois began last Monday. Goes up to, including the day before Election Day itself.

Some of you out there might wish to consider going out and becoming Election Judges in the future. It's extra money, but you get out, meet people, exercise your mind, and do you civic duty.

I enjoy doing it. 

Last Election I did 15 straight days. Tiring? Perhaps at times. But it was INVIGORATING!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Very pretty!


carlacrn - Welcome to our tea party.  It's always nice to have newcomers join us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sure! This photo shows the last one still being knit! And thanks!


Nice gloves.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Only my daughter and myself here in Canada, she's never married so no Grandchildren.
> Have a few nieces and nephews in the USA, lots of family in Germany and probably 1,000's in NZ. This is what happens when you leave the country were you were born in, family and friends are left behind but I've a few truly wonderful friends and life's been good to me.
> Still have one uncle from my fathers side who will be 103 this coming August, plus twins who must now be in their 90's and a couple of others in either their late 80's or early 90's.
> WOW who would've thought they would live to these ages. My Father had 14 or 16 siblings 2 died at birth.
> My Grandmother was a tiny petite woman not even 5ft and she always dressed beautifully. What a woman!


Your Grandmother was a spectacular woman to have that many children. You have some great genes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> :sm09:


I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


Just beautiful. Matthew's talent just seems to grow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I'd better go and do some work. I've been on here all morning. Back later.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


So beautiful! The dark enhancement really brings out the detail. Matthew, you are truly an artist!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYEYc8Ge3nw Australian Magpie singing. You see why I said they sing beautifully. Unfortunately they can also sound horrid.


I've only heard the horrible sounds out of the ones here, don't know if they are like that or not


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> How off putting would that be the first time. I remember when I was at school being told about he idea that one day we would be able to freeze people and then bring unfreeze them later when a cure for whatever was wrong with them was available. Can you imagine trying to come to terms with the new world you woke up in? And not having the family and friends you had known- unless they were all frozen as well of course. And then unfrozen at the same time.
> Imagine waking up now after having been frozen in the early 1970s (my high school years)


Yes, that would be a scary change????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Good long lives , my family are the opposite lucky to live past 60 says me who is now 58 , . I have 2 sisters who are now 68 and 69 so maybe things have changed


But you have knitting to keep you sane, Sonja! Makes all the difference! :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

belledune said:


> Swedenme,
> You're doing a great job. Would you mind sharing the stitch sequence in the lacy sleeve pattern. Many thanks. Hope we get to see your finished dress. Terry


Nice to have you join us, belledune!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> carlacrn - Welcome to our tea party. It's always nice to have newcomers join us.


From me, too carlacrn!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Talking about loosing track of family, all my family live in California and I live in Texas. I have never met my some of my cousin's children and definitely not their grandchildren. I lost my only sibling, a sister, about 10 years ago and I have not hear a word from either of her children since her death. I have tried getting in touch with them and they never have answered my e-mails. I miss my family so much as we were real close growing up but life happens. My children live here in Texas so that is where I live too. This is one of the disadvantages of being a military family. We ended up here when the kids were in high school so they married local people and here we are. By the way, I haven't been to California in over 10 years either which doesn't help any. Feeling rather lonesome tonight with all the talk about family.


Very hard when you are so far away. It's much better now with phoning & skype, I don't know how my mom managed when we moved here in 1970 as she was so close to all her big family & then no one phones unless there was a death, only the occasional letter. I talk to some of my cousins fairly often & it seems they live close together & don't talk often???? We always try to keep ties with both DHs cousins & the few aunts & uncles left & mine but neither my sister or brother bother to do so. I guess some people just don't care.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


Wow! WOW!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


Love them, Liz, and the colors!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Matthew, have been enjoying the updates.. These look so real, as if they could be standing in the back pasture. Budasha, love the knitterati squares. Your knitting is so even and beautiful. Welcome to the new members, think you will enjoy this group as I have.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Magpies will also steal eggs or young chicks from a nest and eat them.


Yes, they will clean out the whole population if they get thick, another reason DH hates them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


Looks like it will be pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Sonja, the knitting Designer!!!!!!


Yes, she's amazing! She would be rolling in $$ if she sold the patterns, I'm sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Both my brothers live about 7 miles from me and I never hear from them. I invite them frequently but they never seem to be able to visit. I make a chocolate birthday cake each year for my brother who is single...he always accepts that when delivered!


????Seems he could at least stop by to pick up his birthday cake! I don't see much of my brother, he lives about 25 miles away but he does phone every couple of months & I call him. We stopped at my sisters in Lloydminster yesterday on the way home, they are so busy we only see them about every 3 months but o talk more often


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More like Sonja the muddler through who gets a shock when it turns out nice ????


????????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


The blocks are turning out nicely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Only my daughter and myself here in Canada, she's never married so no Grandchildren.
> Have a few nieces and nephews in the USA, lots of family in Germany and probably 1,000's in NZ. This is what happens when you leave the country were you were born in, family and friends are left behind but I've a few truly wonderful friends and life's been good to me.
> Still have one uncle from my fathers side who will be 103 this coming August, plus twins who must now be in their 90's and a couple of others in either their late 80's or early 90's.
> WOW who would've thought they would live to these ages. My Father had 14 or 16 siblings 2 died at birth.
> My Grandmother was a tiny petite woman not even 5ft and she always dressed beautifully. What a woman!


Wow! Sounds like you really have longevity in your genes. Sad to lose contact when you move so far. How old were you when you came to Canada?
Some of the women of previous generations were truly amazing, having so many children & doing everything without the conveniences we have now. My mom's dad was one of the younger ones in a family of 18 children- I think 2 actually belonged to the oldest daughter who died in childbirth but they were raised as siblings


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I was young, my grandmother had Sunday lunch every week. We were a small family, but everyone came. She cooked everything, and it was always delicious. I don't know how she did it. All of us went to church, except my uncle and GF, and then to eat lunch. I can't remember when it stopped, but it was wonderful. DD and I rarely sat at the table to eat. So sad. Just too busy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good long lives , my family are the opposite lucky to live past 60 says me who is now 58 , . I have 2 sisters who are now 68 and 69 so maybe things have changed


I'm hoping things have changed for you & me also.
Most of my Dads family died young, 48-( My dad),50, 60 &61, 2 others lived hi their 80's
Mom died at 57 & 2 of her brothers right around 60, the other 6 lived good long lives
Hopefully medical advances will let us go longer


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of catch up and I was only away yesterday. Met youngest, went to his for a lovely dinner then played cards. Back by 1030 this morning. Then went with eldest for late breakfast. Did some laundry and not doing much otherwise. Take care all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We had a great group at one time, but they closed their offices in this area, we do have the Visiting Angels, but they priced themselves out of our pockets. Mom and I combined make a bit just over the line for extra help, our new doctor is searching for a way for us to get some type of help.


I hope the doctor finds a way to get you some help. It seems to me it would be more fair if those programs were available on a sliding scale cost rather than having a cut off at a certain point, so unfair got those just over the minimum limit & by you getting a little assistance make it easier to keep her at home & not using a nursing home bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've never plucked a chicken, but I remember my grandmother going out back and wringing a chicken's neck, putting it in boiling water and plucking it. I guess we would have it for supper that night! I think I would starve if I had to do that, but sometimes you do what you have to do. I'm sure you get used to it. All I have to say is "Yuck!"


I never could "do"chickens & then have it for supper that night, had to wait a week & get that smell out of my head????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember when I was very young that every Sunday we would get together with mom's relatives, usually at my grandparents. Every member of the family was there. How times have changed.


I think because there was no TV, etc people got together to visit more. My mom's brothers came to play cards a couple of evenings a week when I was little


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Wherever do these wonderful recipes come from? Wish my children were still home so I could try them all each and every week! Have to do it more slowly since only husband and I.
> 
> Those of you who are in Early Voting areas, please get out and Vote. If you don't, you cannot complain at the results.
> 
> ...


What is this election for? Municipal? State? I know it's not the time for congress/ sentate, at least I don't think so


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


That's great, you can see the muscles ripple, such detail


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


Those are pretty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It came through as Pennsylvania when I read it.


Because Sam had put it right Rookie- he was not looking as he typed, and his hands(fingers) were on the wrong keys!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> What a lovely part of the world you live in Julie! (and of course, lovelier because you are there!)


This photo is actually of the coastline at Fale's home village in Samoa- but I will accept gracefully the compliment for the whole Pacific, thanks April!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More like Sonja the muddler through who gets a shock when it turns out nice ????


You are too modest, Sonja- what you are doing is the way so many who design, work. There is little absolutely original in knitting- ideas bounce off ideas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 26 March '17
> 
> A cool start to the day - the sky full of dark clouds - the sun will need to work hard to burn through them unless they just blow away. I've been up since seven feeling pretty decent. Yea for that.
> 
> ...


It's been pouring rain here, Sam- but not the deluge they had feared thank goodness. Think of us enduring our winter, as you wake up to spring! I hope you are enjoying your day! Those recipes while yummy are an awful temptation for those of us with 'asses'- compared with yourself at 'no-ass at all' (sadly)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Only my daughter and myself here in Canada, she's never married so no Grandchildren.
> Have a few nieces and nephews in the USA, lots of family in Germany and probably 1,000's in NZ. This is what happens when you leave the country were you were born in, family and friends are left behind but I've a few truly wonderful friends and life's been good to me.
> Still have one uncle from my fathers side who will be 103 this coming August, plus twins who must now be in their 90's and a couple of others in either their late 80's or early 90's.
> WOW who would've thought they would live to these ages. My Father had 14 or 16 siblings 2 died at birth.
> My Grandmother was a tiny petite woman not even 5ft and she always dressed beautifully. What a woman!


Me, my daughter, and brothers are my only direct relatives here- the others are in many parts of the world, but largely Scotland (oh and the two GK's), I am the oldest in our generation.
My one Granny I can recall (the other died when I was 6 months) was always beautifully dressed, slender, but nearly 5foot 10 tall. And knitted and embroidered exquisitely, having been taught as a girl growing up in Germany- where they lived while her dad was studying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good long lives , my family are the opposite lucky to live past 60 says me who is now 58 , . I have 2 sisters who are now 68 and 69 so maybe things have changed


We want you around for a lot longer than 60, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've never plucked a chicken, but I remember my grandmother going out back and wringing a chicken's neck, putting it in boiling water and plucking it. I guess we would have it for supper that night! I think I would starve if I had to do that, but sometimes you do what you have to do. I'm sure you get used to it. All I have to say is "Yuck!"


It's why my girls turned vegetarian. And why I am only a semi- carnivore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Talking about loosing track of family, all my family live in California and I live in Texas. I have never met my some of my cousin's children and definitely not their grandchildren. I lost my only sibling, a sister, about 10 years ago and I have not hear a word from either of her children since her death. I have tried getting in touch with them and they never have answered my e-mails. I miss my family so much as we were real close growing up but life happens. My children live here in Texas so that is where I live too. This is one of the disadvantages of being a military family. We ended up here when the kids were in high school so they married local people and here we are. By the way, I haven't been to California in over 10 years either which doesn't help any. Feeling rather lonesome tonight with all the talk about family.


So sorry that you don't have contact with family out of Texas much, it is hard to be so separated from loved ones, but great that you have a wonderful loving family with your children, grands, and great grand now. HUGS!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Very nice Julie!!


Thank you, Marianne! lovely that you have found enough time today, to be with us! I guess your Mom may be sleeping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our yoga class used to be in the school where I worked and often when the teacher was rousing us from our final relaxation I used to think "No, I'm so comfortable" (and remember I was only lying on a yoga mat on the floor!) "Leave me here and I'll just start work in the morning!"


LOL!! That sounds good to me, it's amazing how comfortable that mat can be, don't know how comfy it'd be for hours of sleep but while in Shavanasa it sure is relaxing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


Oooh! That is pretty, be sure to pass that on at some point, it would look lovely in several things I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice gloves.


Thank you, Liz- I knitted them from the tracing Joyce made of her hands, I understand they fit well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:



> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


Amazing, and that you could get rid of the glare.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


Nice work, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, she's amazing! She would be rolling in $$ if she sold the patterns, I'm sure.


I think she works for the love of it all, at present!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Lots of catch up and I was only away yesterday. Met youngest, went to his for a lovely dinner then played cards. Back by 1030 this morning. Then went with eldest for late breakfast. Did some laundry and not doing much otherwise. Take care all.


Sounds like a lovely family time!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love them, Liz, and the colors!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Matthew, have been enjoying the updates.. These look so real, as if they could be standing in the back pasture. Budasha, love the knitterati squares. Your knitting is so even and beautiful. Welcome to the new members, think you will enjoy this group as I have.


Thanks, flytyin


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The blocks are turning out nicely!


I am enjoying doing them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kaye I often think I have a weed garden. They grow so much better than my flowers!!


 :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think because there was no TV, etc people got together to visit more. My mom's brothers came to play cards a couple of evenings a week when I was little


You're right. We used to make our own fun and we all had a good time. It's sad that families have grown so far apart.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are pretty


Thanks.

Liz


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice work, Liz!


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More like Sonja the muddler through who gets a shock when it turns out nice ????


Sonja, I think we all feel that way when we design something new. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 26 March '17
> 
> A cool start to the day - the sky full of dark clouds - the sun will need to work hard to burn through them unless they just blow away. I've been up since seven feeling pretty decent. Yea for that.
> 
> ...


I like Hummingbird cake, may have to try making it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Only my daughter and myself here in Canada, she's never married so no Grandchildren.
> Have a few nieces and nephews in the USA, lots of family in Germany and probably 1,000's in NZ. This is what happens when you leave the country were you were born in, family and friends are left behind but I've a few truly wonderful friends and life's been good to me.
> Still have one uncle from my fathers side who will be 103 this coming August, plus twins who must now be in their 90's and a couple of others in either their late 80's or early 90's.
> WOW who would've thought they would live to these ages. My Father had 14 or 16 siblings 2 died at birth.
> My Grandmother was a tiny petite woman not even 5ft and she always dressed beautifully. What a woman!


Wow! That's a lot of kids. 
Is your uncle in NZ? 
Those are some nice long lifelines.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


They look lovely Liz, have you decided on a colour scheme . I'm waiting for all the squares before I decide


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> But you have knitting to keep you sane, Sonja! Makes all the difference! :sm09:


That's true might keep me sane but what stops me from pulling my hair out when I can't get it right ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


Wonderful I love the updates


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping things have changed for you & me also.
> Most of my Dads family died young, 48-( My dad),50, 60 &61, 2 others lived hi their 80's
> Mom died at 57 & 2 of her brothers right around 60, the other 6 lived good long lives
> Hopefully medical advances will let us go longer


Hopefully we will be around for a good few more years yet 
Doctor smiles when she checks me over and says the results are roughly the same every year , my blood pressure is perfect apparently. I tell her to check it after I've gotten annoyed at something my husband hasn't done and then see how high it can go ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sure! This photo shows the last one still being knit! And thanks!


Wow, those are lovely. I've never done gloves but I finally get the idea of how they are done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've never plucked a chicken, but I remember my grandmother going out back and wringing a chicken's neck, putting it in boiling water and plucking it. I guess we would have it for supper that night! I think I would starve if I had to do that, but sometimes you do what you have to do. I'm sure you get used to it. All I have to say is "Yuck!"


The actual plucking wasn't so bad, but it's dirty, greasy, and hard as heck on the hands. Cleaning them out goes pretty quickly, Marla did that part, just reach in and pull everything out.

So, who's having chicken for dinner tonight? Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam Humming Bird cake is one of my favorites, Cindi hates nuts, even peanut butter unless it's in a cookie, so truthfully I rarely bake these days. That said I am learning bread baking and I recently found my cake decorating tips, apparently she loves buttercream frosting!
> :sm09:


YUMMM!!!! BUTTERCREEEM! I'll take a big bowl please. lol 
The bakery here makes vanilla cupcakes with passion fruit buttercream, oh yah baby.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Lots of catch up and I was only away yesterday. Met youngest, went to his for a lovely dinner then played cards. Back by 1030 this morning. Then went with eldest for late breakfast. Did some laundry and not doing much otherwise. Take care all.


Sounds perfect . We like to play cards together especially at Christmas. I apparently have a knack for moaning I never win then go on to win quite few games in a row , I deny this accusation  they are just sore losers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We want you around for a lot longer than 60, Sonja!


I do too Julie ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh! That is pretty, be sure to pass that on at some point, it would look lovely in several things I think.


I think so too , short sleeves on a cardigan or maybe a panel down the back of a cardigan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


It's going great! I love all the detail.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


Those are great!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:40 pm here and it is a chilly overcast day. 
Gage woke up with a cough????

So the gentle breeze baby blanket I had started I put in time out. Tried it again and have since ripped it out 2x. I started it again on Friday and seems to be working out a lot better. ????

Sonja Julie and Liz such beautiful knitting pictures. I see a theme of Green. I like it. ????

Mary the drawing of Matthews is beyond beautiful. I know you are his mom and so proud of him but make sure you tell him how proud all his ktp aunts and uncles are of him too. God gave him a talent and he makes so many of us happy sharing his work with us. ❤❤❤

I will take a pic later of the blanket and post it. There is a baby hat and sweater that match it so you know I have to make those next. ????

Will check in later. Need to get some housework done. Dishes and laundry and sweep and mop. 
Then knit☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think she works for the love of it all, at present!


I just like to see the knitted item turn out exactly as I picture it , no interest in writing out patterns


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 2:40 pm here and it is a chilly overcast day.
> Gage woke up with a cough????
> 
> So the gentle breeze baby blanket I had started I put in time out. Tried it again and have since ripped it out 2x. I started it again on Friday and seems to be working out a lot better. ????
> ...


Funny isn't it that we all choose green


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, lovely color, lovely knitting.
Welcome to our newcomers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, Matthew's drawing is beautiful. The horses look so real! It looks like he is almost finished. I think he gets an A+!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Sounds like you really have longevity in your genes. Sad to lose contact when you move so far. How old were you when you came to Canada?
> Some of the women of previous generations were truly amazing, having so many children & doing everything without the conveniences we have now. My mom's dad was one of the younger ones in a family of 18 children- I think 2 actually belonged to the oldest daughter who died in childbirth but they were raised as siblings


I'm thinking that my family also has the longevity gene. My dad, whom I had very little contact with, was 90. My mom was also 90. My aunt is 89 and still lives alone. She cooks quite a bit and is very active. No walker or incontinence. I hope the rest of my family will fair as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYEYc8Ge3nw Australian Magpie singing. You see why I said they sing beautifully. Unfortunately they can also sound horrid.


That was really something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, those are lovely. I've never done gloves but I finally get the idea of how they are done.


With your mitten MKAL, you should be well on the way to being able to work gloves. Do you like DPN's? or would you prefer magic loop, do you think? They are some of so many now, I have totally lost count! And thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The actual plucking wasn't so bad, but it's dirty, greasy, and hard as heck on the hands. Cleaning them out goes pretty quickly, Marla did that part, just reach in and pull everything out.
> 
> So, who's having chicken for dinner tonight? Lol!


Not me! Just reading about it reminded me if the smell and very long days of hard work. We'd do all the slaughtering in one day and do close to 100 chickens. We'd have 20 or so neighbors to help out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


So lovely. I think he just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The actual plucking wasn't so bad, but it's dirty, greasy, and hard as heck on the hands. Cleaning them out goes pretty quickly, Marla did that part, just reach in and pull everything out.
> 
> So, who's having chicken for dinner tonight? Lol!


You do need strong hands, though. I hope I've pulled my last chicken. Oddly it was the feet that really got me, could not face chicken for ages after the 6 pairs I had in the fridge- and these were the rooster/pullets (not sure of correct term- pullets may only be female) that one of our hens had raised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds perfect . We like to play cards together especially at Christmas. I apparently have a knack for moaning I never win then go on to win quite few games in a row , I deny this accusation they are just sore losers


 :sm23: :sm25: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


Lovely squares. Green is the color this time it seems from various countries on KTP. Amazing how that happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do too Julie ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I am so glad!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, that would be a scary change????


Re: being frozen and brought back to life later. 
When I was a little girl I bought a comic book, probably not for children but teen boys. It had a mad scientist that froze this beautiful lady but there was an accident and she got broken into a thousand pieces. I had nightmares for a while after reading that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:40 pm here and it is a chilly overcast day.
> Gage woke up with a cough????
> 
> So the gentle breeze baby blanket I had started I put in time out. Tried it again and have since ripped it out 2x. I started it again on Friday and seems to be working out a lot better. ????
> ...


I am wondering how YOU have been Mel, while you've been MIA!?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I've never plucked a chicken, but I remember my grandmother going out back and wringing a chicken's neck, putting it in boiling water and plucking it. I guess we would have it for supper that night! I think I would starve if I had to do that, but sometimes you do what you have to do. I'm sure you get used to it. All I have to say is "Yuck!"


I could swear the chicken that had its head cut off at my aunt's farm chased me around. Another nightmare. Think I was about 3 or 4 but I remember that vividly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just like to see the knitted item turn out exactly as I picture it , no interest in writing out patterns


That I can truly understand- it is tedious to word things just right- there is a real knack to it- plus you need test knitters!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> With your mitten MKAL, you should be well on the way to being able to work gloves. Do you like DPN's? or would you prefer magic loop, do you think? They are some of so many now, I have totally lost count! And thanks!


I did like magic loop but I may like dpn's better. It experienced enough to choose yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not me! Just reading about it reminded me if the smell and very long days of hard work. We'd do all the slaughtering in one day and do close to 100 chickens. We'd have 20 or so neighbors to help out.


Oh my! I can imagine one or maybe two but close to 100, yikes. You did what you had to and I'm sure you made part of the family!s living from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: being frozen and brought back to life later.
> When I was a little girl I bought a comic book, probably not for children but teen boys. It had a mad scientist that froze this beautiful lady but there was an accident and she got broken into a thousand pieces. I had nightmares for a while after reading that.


I am not surprised!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I could swear the chicken that had its head cut off at my aunt's farm chased me around. Another nightmare. Think I was about 3 or 4 but I remember that vividly.


They do run around if you cut off the head- that is why, if you must, I prefer neck wringing. Another nasty experience for you, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did like magic loop but I may like dpn's better. It experienced enough to choose yet.


I am sure in your climate there will be the incentive to learn!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I have been ok. Just a crazy week. 


Here is the gentle breeze baby blanket so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, she's amazing! She would be rolling in $$ if she sold the patterns, I'm sure.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are too modest, Sonja- what you are doing is the way so many who design, work. There is little absolutely original in knitting- ideas bounce off ideas!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's been pouring rain here, Sam- but not the deluge they had feared thank goodness. Think of us enduring our winter, as you wake up to spring! I hope you are enjoying your day! Those recipes while yummy are an awful temptation for those of us with 'asses'- compared with yourself at 'no-ass at all' (sadly)


It's a grey dreary day here too, no rain as of yet but it sure feels like it wants to. I put stew on the stove to cook, cut up strawberries for desert and I'll make some buttermilk biscuits for the strawberries, maybe the stew too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I have been ok. Just a crazy week.
> 
> Here is the gentle breeze baby blanket so far.


I am so glad to hear that Mel- I was worrying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a grey dreary day here too, no rain as of yet but it sure feels like it wants to. I put stew on the stove to cook, cut up strawberries for desert and I'll make some buttermilk biscuits for the strawberries, maybe the stew too.


I'll come over for tea!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jennie finds out tomorrow if she's having a boy or girl, then I'll need to get my needles working overtime, she's already sending me pintrest photo's. lolol

Cassie (niece that was here and took off) texted me earlier, I haven't texted her back, trying to decide how to deal with her, she messaged that she's sorry she just took off, then that she's positive she's pregnant with all the symptoms but the tests come back negative and wants help but that her mom's family won't help her and she doesn't want to talk to her dad at all. 
I do want to help her, but... 
I know her mom's family was trying to help her, I don't think she really wants the help, just handouts at this point. I think I'll message my brother in a bit and talk to him, but I know that I'm not bringing her here, Christopher has a housemate now, so no extra room and I've already told Jennie she can come here whenever she's ready to. Jennie will carry her weight and do her part, doesn't want a handout, I think Cassie would come and go like I had a revolving door and not do what she needs to do. 
I'll talk to Lewis, then I'll talk to Cassie, maybe make her see some hard truths, I don't think she wants to hear them though, that's why she doesn't want to talk to her dad. 
Pray for my sanity please, and divine guidance. 
At least I have my health, right? LOL! 
Ooh, Dog Show on Fri, Sat & Sun, looking so forward to it, it will be fun, I may not be on much those days though. 
I need to print out the KAP registration and get them filled out and back for Marla and I, Jeanette, I'll help you with Ravelry if you want. 
Okay, on to getting caught up and knit on clue 4. 
Hugs and love for all!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I could swear the chicken that had its head cut off at my aunt's farm chased me around. Another nightmare. Think I was about 3 or 4 but I remember that vividly.


Yes, they do bounce around after the heads off, very creepy especially for kids


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David, oh my...
He said "I solved the riddle" I said what riddle, he said "how to catch a dog fish (gizmo), with a stick". Then he laughed... The riddle left much to be desired, but David's glee over it was rather funny. lol
My life...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Jennie finds out tomorrow if she's having a boy or girl, then I'll need to get my needles working overtime, she's already sending me pintrest photo's. lolol
> 
> Cassie (niece that was here and took off) texted me earlier, I haven't texted her back, trying to decide how to deal with her, she messaged that she's sorry she just took off, then that she's positive she's pregnant with all the symptoms but the tests come back negative and wants help but that her mom's family won't help her and she doesn't want to talk to her dad at all.
> I do want to help her, but...
> ...


Prayers, indeed for your sanity, and holding strong.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


Looks lovely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Someone else has probably answered by now Sam, but they are all yoga poses (exercises).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

'heebie jeebies' - it's been a long time since i have heard that phrase - thanks kate. and yes - it would give me the heebie jeebies if i was served a fish with the head still on. i wouldn't be able to eat it - just think of it's eyes on you while you are eating it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Aaaaagh! That would give me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful sonja - designing your own patterns - this is going to be gorgeous when finished. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show you all this pretty sleeve stitch well I think it's pretty , I found it on a you tube video for a top a while ago and wrote it down ( does anyone else write snippets of patterns down ) decided to use it today . I'm turning mine into a drop waisted dress or I think I am ð¤will let you know when I figure that part out
> Can't really see from this picture but the sleeve part is a lacy open stitch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party carlacrn - it was lovely having you stop by for a cuppa and some conversation - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam
\


carlacrn said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, your baby blanket is so pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:
 

> Oh my! I can imagine one or maybe two but close to 100, yikes. You did what you had to and I'm sure you made part of the family!s living from it.


All the chickens would be bought at the same time so reached butcher weight at the same time so all were killed and cleaned at the same time. Neighbors would help and go home with butchered chickens for their hard work. We had chicken about two times a week so it took alot to fill the freezers. I don't think any were sold for cash.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I have been ok. Just a crazy week.
> 
> Here is the gentle breeze baby blanket so far.


It's looking great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had gone in and fixed it by then - surprising what you come up with when your hands are one set of keys over. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It came through as Pennsylvania when I read it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know what you think. please. ---- sam



oneapril said:


> My spot in PA is currently a little gloomy but no actual rain. But the temps are finally back to the normal 60's for this time of year, so I'm happy! I think I will make breakfast tacos this morning...been stuck in my mind since yesterday!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Forgot to say welcome to the newcomers or those just dropping by for the first time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so too , short sleeves on a cardigan or maybe a panel down the back of a cardigan


I agree.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's an upscale fast food restaurant - if fast food can be upscale. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Lovely Morgan and great poncho! (And I don't know what a Steak and Shake is but I sure like the sound of it!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not me! Just reading about it reminded me if the smell and very long days of hard work. We'd do all the slaughtering in one day and do close to 100 chickens. We'd have 20 or so neighbors to help out.


We did between the two of us all the ones we did in about 3 days I think. We were exhausted each day by the time we got home, and cold, no heat in the little shed we were using.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll come over for tea!!!!!!!


You would be most welcome!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no doubt i am one lucky man to have such a daughter. --- sam



oneapril said:


> It is a sad thought, but, consider your legacy...such as Heidi and her nice family. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers, indeed for your sanity, and holding strong.


Thank you, I am sure that I need them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one sonja - sounds like a religious happening. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You put a piece of steak in your mouth and Shake while chewing :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a thought. --- sam



oneapril said:


> My sister-in-law has found many of her Iowa cousins through facebook. Maybe that would be an option for you, Sam. If you are a dinosaur like me and don't have facebook, I bet Heidi does!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You would be most welcome!!


 :sm24: I adore Strawberries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

use the URL at the bottom of the recipe and see what it looks like - they also have a picture format showing how to make the pineapple flowers. worth the time taken. --- sam



oneapril said:


> The Hummingbird cake sounds interesting. ..may have to try that! Thank you, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party belledune - it was lovely meeting you and sharing a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



belledune said:


> Swedenme,
> You're doing a great job. Would you mind sharing the stitch sequence in the lacy sleeve pattern. Many thanks. Hope we get to see your finished dress. Terry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope he finds something - you really do not need the extra strain on body and mind. --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> We had a great group at one time, but they closed their offices in this area, we do have the Visiting Angels, but they priced themselves out of our pockets. Mom and I combined make a bit just over the line for extra help, our new doctor is searching for a way for us to get some type of help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Looks lovely!


Thank you Kate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buttercream frosting will get you every time. --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sam Humming Bird cake is one of my favorites, Cindi hates nuts, even peanut butter unless it's in a cookie, so truthfully I rarely bake these days. That said I am learning bread baking and I recently found my cake decorating tips, apparently she loves buttercream frosting!
> :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i get almost 200 emails a day - 95% of them are recipe blogs. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Wherever do these wonderful recipes come from? Wish my children were still home so I could try them all each and every week! Have to do it more slowly since only husband and I.
> 
> Those of you who are in Early Voting areas, please get out and Vote. If you don't, you cannot complain at the results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hummingbird cake is to die for! DH's aunts were well known for their hummingbird cake. Absolutely delicious!!!


oneapril said:


> The Hummingbird cake sounds interesting. ..may have to try that! Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful sonja - designing your own patterns - this is going to be gorgeous when finished. --- sam


The top part knitt up quicker than I thought I'm now and the part were I have to figure out the skirt .will give up for the night as it's late here so will goodnight everyone ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is just getting better and better - good job matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The top part knitt up quicker than I thought I'm now and the part were I have to figure out the skirt .will give up for the night as it's late here so will goodnight everyone ????


Yup, approaching mid-night on the change!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One of these days I'll get started on those; saving them all right now. I love both of these; the color is so rich an vibrant. Nice job Liz.


budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful job you have done. great color. --- sam



budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The actual plucking wasn't so bad, but it's dirty, greasy, and hard as heck on the hands. Cleaning them out goes pretty quickly, Marla did that part, just reach in and pull everything out.
> 
> So, who's having chicken for dinner tonight? Lol!


I recall doing the gutting and cleaning of 50 ducks my hubby and my cousins hubby shot, years ago. My cousin and I couldn't bear to eat any for at least a week afterwards it was pretty disgusting dirty work. Duck hunting season begins at beginning of May each year and sure helps to keep the numbers down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Mel.


gagesmom said:


> Julie I have been ok. Just a crazy week.
> 
> Here is the gentle breeze baby blanket so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never had it - you are the second person that mentioned it - i may have to make it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I like Hummingbird cake, may have to try making it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but you always do in the end. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's true might keep me sane but what stops me from pulling my hair out when I can't get it right ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

weren't you on a 'glove of the month' program a while back? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, those are lovely. I've never done gloves but I finally get the idea of how they are done.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

oneapril said:


> Lovely Morgan and great poncho! (And I don't know what a Steak and Shake is but I sure like the sound of it!)


Steak and Shake specializes in steak burgers and a about thirty different kinds of milkshakes


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

oneapril said:


> Kaye I often think I have a weed garden. They grow so much better than my flowers!!


Don't think of them as weeds, think of them as local wildflowers and naturalized fauna....


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> You put a piece of steak in your mouth and Shake while chewing :sm23:


 ????????????????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is turning out to be a lovely blanket melody - where did you find the pattern. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Julie I have been ok. Just a crazy week.
> 
> Here is the gentle breeze baby blanket so far.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been grey and overcast here all day also - we had rain really early this morning. the boys and their friends were out in shirt sleeves most of the day. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's a grey dreary day here too, no rain as of yet but it sure feels like it wants to. I put stew on the stove to cook, cut up strawberries for desert and I'll make some buttermilk biscuits for the strawberries, maybe the stew too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes a good come to Jesus talk is the best one can do. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Jennie finds out tomorrow if she's having a boy or girl, then I'll need to get my needles working overtime, she's already sending me pintrest photo's. lolol
> 
> Cassie (niece that was here and took off) texted me earlier, I haven't texted her back, trying to decide how to deal with her, she messaged that she's sorry she just took off, then that she's positive she's pregnant with all the symptoms but the tests come back negative and wants help but that her mom's family won't help her and she doesn't want to talk to her dad at all.
> I do want to help her, but...
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Been MIA most of yesterday and today. Just tired; slept until 11:30 a.m. today and could have slept longer. Yesterday I went through my mom's jewelry boxes; she been gone 15/16 years. Mostly dated costume jewelry ( also through my jewelry boxes)
and purged a large portion of it to go to Goodwill. I'm a bit concerned because several years ago when we went through financial difficulty I had given DH my diamond wedding rings and told him to sell them. He did for the gold but brought back the stones. I had them in my box along with one sapphire and diamond ring he had given me and they are all missing along with 2 diamond cocktail rings that belonged to my mom. Neither of us can imagine what could have happened to them. (know the girls didn't take them either). Just going through mom's stuff was draining. Never expected it to be. Glad I did it though.

Didn't comment much as I caught up here today but before I forget: 1. Nice gloves as always Julie
2. Sonja I love the color and the sleeve lace pattern 
3. Welcome to all the newbies! Hope you'll drop in often. 
4. Sam, my dad used to say heebie jeebies when his back would get itchy; I used the term myself when I get an itchy attack on my one arm. 
5. Kaye Jo sorry to hear about Cassie's possible predicament and sending you lots of good vibes and prayers for the strength to do what you decided to do or not do. 

Oldest DD came by today and picked out a yarn and pattern for an afghan she's wanting me to make for her. Going to wait until it goes on sale (the yarn) since there is no rush for the afghan. She's also gotten quite a big promotion at work. It will be in two stages and both stages come with a hefty pay increase. I'm so proud of her. 

Well, I'm tired so I'm getting off of here. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dad used to tie their feet over the clothes line - cut off their heads and let them flop up and down the clothes line. i never liked that part. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they do bounce around after the heads off, very creepy especially for kids


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw Caitlyn's picture Kate. She is so adorable; love the baa baa gran too. 

Also today I'm in shorts, t-shirt, and flip flops. Got up to 75 and by Wednesday will be in mid 80s. Yesssssssss! My flipflops are back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I adore Strawberries.


I love strawberries, but the ones bought in the stores these days just don't taste the way they used to. Our strawberries are starting to come up and I sure hope we get lots of good strawberries this year, last year the grasshoppers got more than their share.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


She's an adorable little cutie!! 
HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO THOSE IN THE UK and ANYPLACE ELSE CELEBRATING!!!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


Nice work, pretty green


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been grey and overcast here all day also - we had rain really early this morning. the boys and their friends were out in shirt sleeves most of the day. --- sam


The sun's finally come out here, it looks so lovely, but it's going 5pm so it isn't going to be shining for long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a bonnie lass. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sometimes a good come to Jesus talk is the best one can do. --- sam


If only she'd listen to it, but I don't think she would, it would just go in one ear and out the other. I'm not convinced she is not doing drugs so I'm not too inclined to try too hard. With what she's seen, and then her dad has tried really hard to help her, resorted to tough love, so now she doesn't want to talk to him (think she knows he's right) and she just doesn't want to take responsibility. Oh well, it is what it is and what will be will be. God help us. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been MIA most of yesterday and today. Just tired; slept until 11:30 a.m. today and could have slept longer. Yesterday I went through my mom's jewelry boxes; she been gone 15/16 years. Mostly dated costume jewelry ( also through my jewelry boxes)
> and purged a large portion of it to go to Goodwill. I'm a bit concerned because several years ago when we went through financial difficulty I had given DH my diamond wedding rings and told him to sell them. He did for the gold but brought back the stones. I had them in my box along with one sapphire and diamond ring he had given me and they are all missing along with 2 diamond cocktail rings that belonged to my mom. Neither of us can imagine what could have happened to them. (know the girls didn't take them either). Just going through mom's stuff was draining. Never expected it to be. Glad I did it though.
> 
> Didn't comment much as I caught up here today but before I forget: 1. Nice gloves as always Julie
> ...


Oh dear, that is very perplexing, and very sad to think that they have gone walking, they didn't get up and go on their own for sure. I certainly hope that they show up in a different location that you may have moved them to for some reason. You didn't move them to a safe deposit box perhaps? 
Thank you, all prayers and positive energies are greatly appreciated. 
Congratulations to your Daughter!!! That's fantastic, and a good pay increase is never going to go amiss.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so hope you find your jewels.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If only she'd listen to it, but I don't think she would, it would just go in one ear and out the other. I'm not convinced she is not doing drugs so I'm not too inclined to try too hard. With what she's seen, and then her dad has tried really hard to help her, resorted to tough love, so now she doesn't want to talk to him (think she knows he's right) and she just doesn't want to take responsibility. Oh well, it is what it is and what will be will be. God help us. lol


Good you are also using tough love. It is hard to be strong under these circumstances, but know that what you are doing is in her best interest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good you are also using tough love. It is hard to be strong under these circumstances, but know that what you are doing is in her best interest.


Thank you, yes, I figure I didn't tolerate the behaviors from Christopher and even kicked him out of the house once, that no way will I put up with it from anyone else and in the long run it would not benefit her if I enabled her recent behaviors.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


Simply adorable!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, hope your jewels turn up. Some of my mom's good jewelry was stolen, and it is so difficult. She didn't tell us for several days because she thought we would think she was losing it. It was one of her helpers/cleaning lady that took them. Of course they were never found. Mine were stolen about 30 years ago. Took other stuff, but really hated to lose my good jewelry, high school ring, etc. But, no one was hurt, so grateful for that.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I have been ok. Just a crazy week.
> 
> Here is the gentle breeze baby blanket so far.


That is pretty, did you get the pattern on ravelry?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my HP laptop died on me, the battery was low so plugged it in, but it's not registering that it's plugged in, so thank goodness I have my Dell and had it recently cleaned up and got into good working order.
> I'm almost done turning the heel on my second sock of the first mystery sock, I'm loving this pattern, love the other one too though.
> Well I'm caught up so off to knit, see you all later.


Did you try to take the battery out and carefully shake out any dust or debris.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Did you try to take the battery out and carefully shake out any dust or debris.


I tried to take the battery out but it's flat in the laptop so need to look up how to do it, just haven't gotten around to it, but that is a good idea. I did plug it in in the other room to see if it started to charge though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I've been working on Knitterati. Here are blocks 7 and 8.


They look beautiful. It will be fun to see it all assembled.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Sounds like you really have longevity in your genes. Sad to lose contact when you move so far. How old were you when you came to Canada?
> Some of the women of previous generations were truly amazing, having so many children & doing everything without the conveniences we have now. My mom's dad was one of the younger ones in a family of 18 children- I think 2 actually belonged to the oldest daughter who died in childbirth but they were raised as siblings


I was 22.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look lovely Liz, have you decided on a colour scheme . I'm waiting for all the squares before I decide


I was going with the colours they suggested but not sure that I like them. I think I should have stayed with blues since my living room is blue/grey but my den is beige/brown. I might go back to shades of blue/mauve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great!


Thanks


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! That's a lot of kids.
> Is your uncle in NZ?
> Those are some nice long lifelines.


Well I might be exaggerating by a few, lol! When I was sent a photo of my second eldest sister, her husband + their 4 children, their husbands and their children and now great grandchildren the photo seemed to go on and on and that's just one sister, lol! Guess there were husbands and wives in the photo as well, but goodness was a tribe, lol!

My uncle lives in Otago - South Island of New Zealand. Still extremely active, even fly's 2 or 3 times a year over to Australia, my brother said he's more active than he is, lol! He still drives his car and I have a video of him on a child's scooter where he's riding on it in their driveway. 
He has a truly loving family who just idolize him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, lovely color, lovely knitting.
> Welcome to our newcomers.


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: being frozen and brought back to life later.
> When I was a little girl I bought a comic book, probably not for children but teen boys. It had a mad scientist that froze this beautiful lady but there was an accident and she got broken into a thousand pieces. I had nightmares for a while after reading that.


Oh, I think I too would have had nightmares, scary oh boy..????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely squares. Green is the color this time it seems from various countries on KTP. Amazing how that happens.


Yes, green does seem to be popular. Emerald green is my favourite colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I have been ok. Just a crazy week.
> 
> Here is the gentle breeze baby blanket so far.


That's a lovely blanket for some lucky baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


And not being used to her snoring, it may be hard to sleep! I do envy the time you are getting with them both.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 2:40 pm here and it is a chilly overcast day.
> Gage woke up with a cough????
> 
> So the gentle breeze baby blanket I had started I put in time out. Tried it again and have since ripped it out 2x. I started it again on Friday and seems to be working out a lot better. ????
> ...


I will let him know. He asks if anyone has seen his drawing after we post it so I know he enjoys having us see it. He is always ready for KAP before I am.

Sorry that I have not commented much today as I play catch up. I am tired so going to bed soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been MIA most of yesterday and today. Just tired; slept until 11:30 a.m. today and could have slept longer. Yesterday I went through my mom's jewelry boxes; she been gone 15/16 years. Mostly dated costume jewelry ( also through my jewelry boxes)
> and purged a large portion of it to go to Goodwill. I'm a bit concerned because several years ago when we went through financial difficulty I had given DH my diamond wedding rings and told him to sell them. He did for the gold but brought back the stones. I had them in my box along with one sapphire and diamond ring he had given me and they are all missing along with 2 diamond cocktail rings that belonged to my mom. Neither of us can imagine what could have happened to them. (know the girls didn't take them either). Just going through mom's stuff was draining. Never expected it to be. Glad I did it though.
> 
> Didn't comment much as I caught up here today but before I forget: 1. Nice gloves as always Julie
> ...


Sleep well Gwen! And thanks.
Should have mentioned the missing jewels- that is rather troublesome- you would have thought not possible with all the dogs around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love strawberries, but the ones bought in the stores these days just don't taste the way they used to. Our strawberries are starting to come up and I sure hope we get lots of good strawberries this year, last year the grasshoppers got more than their share.


I was spoilt by the ones my mother grew both for us, and then commercially- it is so hard to find a sun-ripened one!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> 'heebie jeebies' - it's been a long time since i have heard that phrase - thanks kate. and yes - it would give me the heebie jeebies if i was served a fish with the head still on. i wouldn't be able to eat it - just think of it's eyes on you while you are eating it. --- sam


Sam you will have to take a trip to New Zealand in their Whitebait season. 
Whitebait are tiny tiny really tiny fish that are available if I remember correctly once a year in some of the rivers.
Oh how I loved these as a child, my Mother made a batter, then they were fried and they we "SO" delicious. 
They are kind've transparent all you could see was their mouth, eyes and probably a very fine skeleton. There is no way you could cut the tails and head off there wouldn't be much left to eat. They turned white once they were cooked but you could still see their eyes etc. 
Guess they are about 2" in length. 
Oh I would love, love to have a couple of these Whitebait patties to eat right now, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I tried copying a couple of photos from Google but they want copy. Just Google "Whitebait NZ". Lots of photos and even some of the Whitebait patties.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a free sox pattern.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/Pansy-Path-Knit-Sock-Pattern


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't. 

Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Nikki the pattern is on Ravelry. 
Gentle breeze baby blanket by Marianna Mel. 
I looooooooooove her patterns. That's what most of my baby knits are. Her patterns.

Gwen the dress is so pretty


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


Lovely baby dress. I thought I'd lost a brooch given to me by a dear friend then I found it in a small pocket in a bag I was about to give away long after I'd given up hope of finding it. So I hope your jewellery turns up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen that little dress is adorable, so sorry you're missing some precious jewellery, hopefully it might be found.
Kiwifrau, whitebait is expensive these days you can pay upto $15 for 100gm pot! It's a yummy one alright. The best way to have it is put into a bowl with a beaten egg, put spoonfuls into a hot pan with butter and fry it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Gwen that little dress is adorable, so sorry you're missing some precious jewellery, hopefully it might be found.
> Kiwifrau, whitebait is expensive these days you can pay upto $15 for 100gm pot! It's a yummy one alright. The best way to have it is put into a bowl with a beaten egg, put spoonfuls into a hot pan with butter and fry it.


WOW! $15 for 100 gr, yikes!!!!! If I ever return for a visit to NZ I will need a car load of money, lol!

Last time I was there I lived on Crayfish, oysters, snapper, Flounders and forget what else. All the foods that I hadn't had in so many years. Would do the same again, lol! 
What they call Lobsters here are a little larger than a shrimp and tasteless unless cooked in garlic.
Oh well we do have lots of yummy food here too though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Mel. Coming from you it means a lot! You and Sonja are the baby outfit queens! I'm going to go fold some laundry....I actually got everything folded last week and am trying ever so hard to keep it up. We will see how well I do at that. Perhaps if I do a little bit of laundry at a time instead of load after load after load it will be manageable.

Hugs to everyone!



gagesmom said:


> Nikki the pattern is on Ravelry.
> Gentle breeze baby blanket by Marianna Mel.
> I looooooooooove her patterns. That's what most of my baby knits are. Her patterns.
> 
> Gwen the dress is so pretty


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


Love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well I might be exaggerating by a few, lol! When I was sent a photo of my second eldest sister, her husband + their 4 children, their husbands and their children and now great grandchildren the photo seemed to go on and on and that's just one sister, lol! Guess there were husbands and wives in the photo as well, but goodness was a tribe, lol!
> 
> My uncle lives in Otago - South Island of New Zealand. Still extremely active, even fly's 2 or 3 times a year over to Australia, my brother said he's more active than he is, lol! He still drives his car and I have a video of him on a child's scooter where he's riding on it in their driveway.
> He has a truly loving family who just idolize him.


LOL! If you go back for a family reunion, you'll not lack for family to talk to then for sure.

Wow, he's one who knows how to live! It's great that at his age, he's still having a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was spoilt by the ones my mother grew both for us, and then commercially- it is so hard to find a sun-ripened one!


The commercial ones suffer flavor for shipping stability I think, too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


That's so cute!! Love the lacy skirt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Mel. Coming from you it means a lot! You and Sonja are the baby outfit queens! I'm going to go fold some laundry....I actually got everything folded last week and am trying ever so hard to keep it up. We will see how well I do at that. Perhaps if I do a little bit of laundry at a time instead of load after load after load it will be manageable.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!


I have to do a load or two of laundry tomorrow, I'm hoping that it's nice enough out to hang them dry, especially the bed sheets. Putting them on the bed so that I have to fold them in order to go to bed is the only way mine get folded regularly, David would sleep with them on the bed. :sm16:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! $15 for 100 gr, yikes!!!!! If I ever return for a visit to NZ I will need a car load of money, lol!
> 
> Last time I was there I lived on Crayfish, oysters, snapper, Flounders and forget what else. All the foods that I hadn't had in so many years. Would do the same again, lol!
> What they call Lobsters here are a little larger than a shrimp and tasteless unless cooked in garlic.
> Oh well we do have lots of yummy food here too though.


Yes you would need a truckload of money, problem is all the best seafood gets exported at high prices, and we pay the same. 
Crayfish are around $40 for a small one, Bluff oysters $24 a dozen, the best value is mussels which are still quite reasonable, snapper is expensive, flounder Hoki, blue cod, not too bad. We have a great seafood store we go to for our seafood in Manukau City mall not far from us.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, Carla!!

I've read you posts in Main from time to time. Welcome to the tea party.

I'm in Trumbull County just southeast of you. Are you perhaps interested in coming to our gathering in Defiance in June? If you haven't found any info previously, you could contact RookieRetiree with a PM about it. We always have a great time knitting, chatting, learning, chatting, eating, chatting, laughing, etc. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! If you go back for a family reunion, you'll not lack for family to talk to then for sure.
> 
> Wow, he's one who knows how to live! It's great that at his age, he's still having a great time.


Would be quite a reunion but also very scary as I haven't a clue who 1/2 of them are!!!!!

I would even walk past a couple of my sisters and probably wouldn't recognize them. They would probably do the same with me, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

One last post then off to bed for me, another busy day sorting my Banking etc out.

This is hilarious, pretty amazing how they think these things up. It's from Holland, a commercial for VW and a cute cute dog. I loved it, hope some of you do too.

Oh the dogs barking is meant to be imitating a VW, love the backup barks and the locking of the car etc.

Night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Would be quite a reunion but also very scary as I haven't a clue who 1/2 of them are!!!!!
> 
> I would even walk past a couple of my sisters and probably wouldn't recognize them. They would probably do the same with me, lol!


LOL! Would definitely be an adventure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> One last post then off to bed for me, another busy day sorting my Banking etc out.
> 
> This is hilarious, pretty amazing how they think these things up. It's from Holland, a commercial for VW and a cute cute dog. I loved it, hope some of you do too.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's an upscale fast food restaurant - if fast food can be upscale. --- sam


But the chain/franchise of Steak and Shake has been around since long before we even thought of the term 'fast food', Sam. In the St. Louis, MO, area they were very popular and all over the City and County when Don and I were in high school before we ever met. That would be nearly 60 years ago.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


That is gorgeous, and the picot looks perfect


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, sweet baby dress.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Jennie finds out tomorrow if she's having a boy or girl, then I'll need to get my needles working overtime, she's already sending me pintrest photo's. lolol
> 
> Cassie (niece that was here and took off) texted me earlier, I haven't texted her back, trying to decide how to deal with her, she messaged that she's sorry she just took off, then that she's positive she's pregnant with all the symptoms but the tests come back negative and wants help but that her mom's family won't help her and she doesn't want to talk to her dad at all.
> I do want to help her, but...
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about Cassie's difficulty but as you say, she has to see the hard truths.

How exciting to find out whether the baby will be a girl or boy. There will be a lot of knitting in your future. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One of these days I'll get started on those; saving them all right now. I love both of these; the color is so rich an vibrant. Nice job Liz.


Thanks, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful job you have done. great color. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. I'm enjoying these.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a bonnie lass. --- sam


Aye! But there's not a bit of Scot in me. She is a little darlin'. I loved the Baa baa too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


She does look like she's having fun. A real cutie. Hope you had a happy Mother's Day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been MIA most of yesterday and today. Just tired; slept until 11:30 a.m. today and could have slept longer. Yesterday I went through my mom's jewelry boxes; she been gone 15/16 years. Mostly dated costume jewelry ( also through my jewelry boxes)
> and purged a large portion of it to go to Goodwill. I'm a bit concerned because several years ago when we went through financial difficulty I had given DH my diamond wedding rings and told him to sell them. He did for the gold but brought back the stones. I had them in my box along with one sapphire and diamond ring he had given me and they are all missing along with 2 diamond cocktail rings that belonged to my mom. Neither of us can imagine what could have happened to them. (know the girls didn't take them either). Just going through mom's stuff was draining. Never expected it to be. Glad I did it though.
> 
> Didn't comment much as I caught up here today but before I forget: 1. Nice gloves as always Julie
> ...


Gwen, I'm so sorry to hear about your missing jewellery. It's a shock to think someone has taken them. Is it possible you have put them somewhere else?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Nice work, pretty green


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Cassie's difficulty but as you say, she has to see the hard truths.
> 
> How exciting to find out whether the baby will be a girl or boy. There will be a lot of knitting in your future. :sm24:


Sadly so.

I'm going to have my phone close by tomorrow for sure, it will be so nice to find out.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


It is lovely, Gwen. The picot edging is just the thing. So sweet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm going to see a plastic surgeon tomorrow morning. I have a cyst on my shoulder that's been driving me crazy; it's so itchy. I don't know if it's just a consult or maybe he'll remove it. I'd be happy if he does that right away. Then off to exercise. I'm checking out for tonight. See you all tomorrow. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and wow to Matthew! 

Working on another quilt binding. Might finish another tonight.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> i corrected it - pennsylvania - funny what you come up with when your fingers are one key off and you type without looking. --- sam


Now I don't feel so bad about typing Pennysylvania in some of my early posts! Of course i blame it on typing too fast. LOL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, great job on the baby dress! 

We are under a tornado watch until 11:00pm. There has been a little lightening and thunder, but no rain yet. They said that we will get a light rain starting about 10. I'm just not sure any of it will happen! We need the rain, but not a tornado!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sunday night and I'm able to get go the new k tp Thanks Sam and Kate for the opening your TomaTo soup with grilled cheese crouton5 sounds so good now I'm hungry
We are getting some nice spring days I hope they last our apricot tree is blooming I want to st art a spring garden but it's pretty wet still
I better read a while and try to cat h up


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sunday night and I'm able to get go the new k tp Thanks Sam and Kate for the opening your TomaTo soup with grilled cheese crouton5 sounds so good now I'm hungry
We are getting some nice spring days I hope they last our apricot tree is blooming I want to st art a spring garden but it's pretty wet still
I better read a while and try to cat h up


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going to see a plastic surgeon tomorrow morning. I have a cyst on my shoulder that's been driving me crazy; it's so itchy. I don't know if it's just a consult or maybe he'll remove it. I'd be happy if he does that right away. Then off to exercise. I'm checking out for tonight. See you all tomorrow. Goodnight everyone.


I hope that he takes it off right away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, great job on the baby dress!
> 
> We are under a tornado watch until 11:00pm. There has been a little lightening and thunder, but no rain yet. They said that we will get a light rain starting about 10. I'm just not sure any of it will happen! We need the rain, but not a tornado!


I sure hope that you don't get any tornado's, some rain would be good, tornado's not so much, well not at all really.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, I think I'm heading to bed. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


Very pretty Gwen! Hopefully they will turn up usually when and where least expected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! $15 for 100 gr, yikes!!!!! If I ever return for a visit to NZ I will need a car load of money, lol!
> 
> Last time I was there I lived on Crayfish, oysters, snapper, Flounders and forget what else. All the foods that I hadn't had in so many years. Would do the same again, lol!
> What they call Lobsters here are a little larger than a shrimp and tasteless unless cooked in garlic.
> Oh well we do have lots of yummy food here too though.


Last time I looked a cray was approaching $80, for a decent size- even though they've had the quake- you need to head somewhere like Kaikoura!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The commercial ones suffer flavor for shipping stability I think, too bad.


They are picked while still under-ripe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going to see a plastic surgeon tomorrow morning. I have a cyst on my shoulder that's been driving me crazy; it's so itchy. I don't know if it's just a consult or maybe he'll remove it. I'd be happy if he does that right away. Then off to exercise. I'm checking out for tonight. See you all tomorrow. Goodnight everyone.


hoping for a simple solution.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've watched some Law and Order SVU, and decided that those shows are pretty sad. So when it went off, I watched a little of Modern Family. That cheered me up. I had recorded the 2nd half of the Baylor/Mississippi State women's basketball game. It is really close. I really don't care who wins, but I have a friend that will be devastated if BU is eliminated. I've watched a little March Madness, but now we are getting to the end the games will be more exciting. When this is over I think I'll go to bed. Feeling tired, but I'm sure I'll wake up when I'm in the bed. Also, the game is pretty exciting!

Sweet dreams, and TTYL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely gwen - great knitting. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I recall doing the gutting and cleaning of 50 ducks my hubby and my cousins hubby shot, years ago. My cousin and I couldn't bear to eat any for at least a week afterwards it was pretty disgusting dirty work. Duck hunting season begins at beginning of May each year and sure helps to keep the numbers down.


My DH hunts ducks too but he brings them home clean????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


She's so cute! I can't believe she's getting so grown up. Hope she isn't getting a cold


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


She is such a cutie Kate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been MIA most of yesterday and today. Just tired; slept until 11:30 a.m. today and could have slept longer. Yesterday I went through my mom's jewelry boxes; she been gone 15/16 years. Mostly dated costume jewelry ( also through my jewelry boxes)
> and purged a large portion of it to go to Goodwill. I'm a bit concerned because several years ago when we went through financial difficulty I had given DH my diamond wedding rings and told him to sell them. He did for the gold but brought back the stones. I had them in my box along with one sapphire and diamond ring he had given me and they are all missing along with 2 diamond cocktail rings that belonged to my mom. Neither of us can imagine what could have happened to them. (know the girls didn't take them either). Just going through mom's stuff was draining. Never expected it to be. Glad I did it though.
> 
> Didn't comment much as I caught up here today but before I forget: 1. Nice gloves as always Julie
> ...


Congratulations to your daughter 
I hope the stones turn up Gwen hopefully they are in one of those safe places that we can never remember


----------



## Easilyamused (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I was going with the colours they suggested but not sure that I like them. I think I should have stayed with blues since my living room is blue/grey but my den is beige/brown. I might go back to shades of blue/mauve.


No I'm not keen on some of the colours they have used either


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been MIA most of yesterday and today. Just tired; slept until 11:30 a.m. today and could have slept longer. Yesterday I went through my mom's jewelry boxes; she been gone 15/16 years. Mostly dated costume jewelry ( also through my jewelry boxes)
> and purged a large portion of it to go to Goodwill. I'm a bit concerned because several years ago when we went through financial difficulty I had given DH my diamond wedding rings and told him to sell them. He did for the gold but brought back the stones. I had them in my box along with one sapphire and diamond ring he had given me and they are all missing along with 2 diamond cocktail rings that belonged to my mom. Neither of us can imagine what could have happened to them. (know the girls didn't take them either). Just going through mom's stuff was draining. Never expected it to be. Glad I did it though.
> 
> Didn't comment much as I caught up here today but before I forget: 1. Nice gloves as always Julie
> ...


I hope you locate the missing jewelry, so strange for it to sprout legs.
My friend has a Christmas decoration made from old costume jewelry, it's a tree shape attached to dark velvet that her MIL made, it doesn't sound like much but is very pretty. It's in a picture frame.
Congratulations to your DD, I'm sure the raise will be welcome
I hope you are feeling rested tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well I might be exaggerating by a few, lol! When I was sent a photo of my second eldest sister, her husband + their 4 children, their husbands and their children and now great grandchildren the photo seemed to go on and on and that's just one sister, lol! Guess there were husbands and wives in the photo as well, but goodness was a tribe, lol!
> 
> My uncle lives in Otago - South Island of New Zealand. Still extremely active, even fly's 2 or 3 times a year over to Australia, my brother said he's more active than he is, lol! He still drives his car and I have a video of him on a child's scooter where he's riding on it in their driveway.
> He has a truly loving family who just idolize him.


Isn't it great to see old people enjoying life to the fullest. You must really miss them. Do you get to visit very often?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


It's beautiful Gwen love the pretty edging


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


That's very cute! Lucky baby


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> One last post then off to bed for me, another busy day sorting my Banking etc out.
> 
> This is hilarious, pretty amazing how they think these things up. It's from Holland, a commercial for VW and a cute cute dog. I loved it, hope some of you do too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, great job on the baby dress!
> 
> We are under a tornado watch until 11:00pm. There has been a little lightening and thunder, but no rain yet. They said that we will get a light rain starting about 10. I'm just not sure any of it will happen! We need the rain, but not a tornado!


Hope they are wrong with the forcast. Stay safe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sure! This photo shows the last one still being knit! And thanks!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good Grief, what a crazy weather day today. Quite a warm night last night and by 11am it was 34c and blowing a gale then around 1pm we had sideways rain!
And then the wind turned right around this afternoon and by 4pm it was down to 15C. :sm06: :sm16: All seasons in one day for sure.


Thinking of everyone in far North Queensland as they prepare for a hurricane to arrive early tomorrow morning. It is expected to be a category 4.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> During breeding season they are really bad. I had one swooping me and I was carrying a bag so put it over my head. Each time I put it over me head the Magpie stopped swooping but as soon as I took it down it swooped again.


We have a lot of swooping Magpies here also in the Spring. The ones in my street used to be really bad years ago but neighbours have been feeding them daily for few years and things are much better. But in some areas here they are terrible. When my DS first started High School, one of his friends used to ride his bike to school and he had holes in his bike helmet from being swooped and hit!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just sharing a progress update on the drawing. Matthew darkened it with an enhancement on my phone since the picture had a glare on it.


Wow, that is excellent! He is so very very talented. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good Grief, what a crazy weather day today. Quite a warm night last night and by 11am it was 34c and blowing a gale then around 1pm we had sideways rain!
> And then the wind turned right around this afternoon and by 4pm it was down to 15C. :sm06: :sm16: All seasons in one day for sure.
> 
> Thinking of everyone in far North Queensland as they prepare for a hurricane to arrive early tomorrow morning. It is expected to be a category 4.


Treacherous weather changes for sure. Hoping all will be ok with such a strong hurricane coming in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, hoping you find your jewels. What an awful moment when you found they were missing. Congratulations for your DD. :sm24:

That baby dress is beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


Caitlin is so adorable. Something to see how much she has grown.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, I have the same type of appointment tomorrow. Have had a lump on my head for years and thought lots of people had them but my beautician told me I should get it checked. Dr. Is sending me to a plastic surgeon. I'm not worried but don't know if they will take it off or if I need 2 visits. Hope they do it tomorrow. It's really bugging me.

Poledra, will be thinking of you as you try to figure out what to do witH Cassie.

Pammie, sure hope you don't get those tornadoes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> weren't you on a 'glove of the month' program a while back? --- sam


Mittens....but doing the thumbs helped me understand how one does gloves.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> All the chickens would be bought at the same time so reached butcher weight at the same time so all were killed and cleaned at the same time. Neighbors would help and go home with butchered chickens for their hard work. We had chicken about two times a week so it took alot to fill the freezers. I don't think any were sold for cash.


Wow, that is amazing. Nice that even the neighbors got fed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I have been ok. Just a crazy week.
> 
> Here is the gentle breeze baby blanket so far.


Glad you were ok. Lovely blanket.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do need strong hands, though. I hope I've pulled my last chicken. Oddly it was the feet that really got me, could not face chicken for ages after the 6 pairs I had in the fridge- and these were the rooster/pullets (not sure of correct term- pullets may only be female) that one of our hens had raised.


What did you do with the feet? In one Chinese restaurant they offered the feet for eating.
I'm so tired but not sleeping. Think I'll find a movie to watch. Watched The House on Telegraph Hill earlier and it was quite good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Jennie finds out tomorrow if she's having a boy or girl, then I'll need to get my needles working overtime, she's already sending me pintrest photo's. lolol
> 
> Cassie (niece that was here and took off) texted me earlier, I haven't texted her back, trying to decide how to deal with her, she messaged that she's sorry she just took off, then that she's positive she's pregnant with all the symptoms but the tests come back negative and wants help but that her mom's family won't help her and she doesn't want to talk to her dad at all.
> I do want to help her, but...
> ...


Oh dear, I have been wondering how Cassie has been. Good luck with the hard truths, keep that sanity of yours! It does sound like she doesnt want real help as you say, just handouts. Oh well I hope for her sake she isnt pregnant as she needs to sort out her own life. :sm19:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you nicho - i know your class reunion will be a resounding success - hope you have a great time. In two years they no doubt will have a 60th class reunion where i have graduated - when i walked out of that school for the last time i never looked back and have never been back. --- sam


I am quite excited about our reunion as most people who have been contacted are really keen. I am pleasantly surprised that after 50 years, so many are looking forward to catching up. Unlike the big graduating classes you are used to in the States, our final year had only 19 girls in it, so we have asked the girls from our Junior year (2 classes of about 35 in each) to join us. Only 1 person has said definitely not interested (health issues)and another has refused to attend if a certain teacher is there (50 years is a long time to hang on to a grudge!) Oh well, that's life. Reunion is not till November but I wanted to give everyone plenty of warning.

Kinda sad you won't be attending your reunion. I take it school does not hold fond memories for you! We are not having the reunion at our school, just in a restaurant, but there will be a tour of the school for those who want to go. Nothing of the buildings from our time remains, so I'm not expecting many takers for the tour.

I'm wondering if this is how some of us will feel!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Mel. Coming from you it means a lot! You and Sonja are the baby outfit queens! I'm going to go fold some laundry....I actually got everything folded last week and am trying ever so hard to keep it up. We will see how well I do at that. Perhaps if I do a little bit of laundry at a time instead of load after load after load it will be manageable.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!


I fold my laundry as I'm taking it out of the dryer then put it on the bed so I have to put it away.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice to hear from you! Happy Birthday to your DD. What day in April? Mine is the 27th. Beautiful photos!


Thanks re photos. We are so lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the world. April is a BIG month for birthdays in our family - we get them all out of the way at once. DD celebrates on 3 April, big brother has a very special 0 birthday this year on 13 April, then comes me on 20 April, and finally, sharing your special day, is DS! Whew! As I said, big month adding in 2 cousins as well. Sounds like you have been having a fantastic. Are you looking forward to getting home?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You have been busy, good to see you haven't melted in the heat and humidity.
> So sad for you DD's friend, that has to be so hard for the poor girl.
> Great pictures!


Thanks Kaye. Nearly melted today. Rain has gone away but heat is back - in the high 80's most of this week.Yes, sad re DD's friend and the abandoned wedding plans. Fortunately her parents seem supportive and the girlfriends are rallying around, but she is heartbroken of course and not looking forward to raising a child on her own. I don't know if he wants to be part of baby's life but she sure doesn't want him part of hers!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, so enjoyed your photos.


 :sm24: :sm24: My pleasure! Love to share photos from this area.

And on that note, I am going to say goodnight. It's only early but my eyes are drooping. An early night for me! Goodnight all! (Think I am up to p15)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


Oh my goodness, she is such a cutie! A real little girl now already. And a "late" Happy Mothers Day to all the UK mums.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so hope you find your jewels.


Me too! And well done to your DD.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


It's lovely Gwen! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Jennie finds out tomorrow if she's having a boy or girl, then I'll need to get my needles working overtime, she's already sending me pintrest photo's. lolol
> 
> Cassie (niece that was here and took off) texted me earlier, I haven't texted her back, trying to decide how to deal with her, she messaged that she's sorry she just took off, then that she's positive she's pregnant with all the symptoms but the tests come back negative and wants help but that her mom's family won't help her and she doesn't want to talk to her dad at all.
> I do want to help her, but...
> ...


Hard decisions and talks ahead by the sound of things. Wonder if there is some jealousy- maybe pregnant and wanting to stay with you? Sounds like Jennie
At least you have the pleasure of a new baby to knit for and maybe even living with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Easilyamused said:


> Looks lovely


Welcome! What part of the South Island are you in?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good Grief, what a crazy weather day today. Quite a warm night last night and by 11am it was 34c and blowing a gale then around 1pm we had sideways rain!
> And then the wind turned right around this afternoon and by 4pm it was down to 15C. :sm06: :sm16: All seasons in one day for sure.
> 
> Thinking of everyone in far North Queensland as they prepare for a hurricane to arrive early tomorrow morning. It is expected to be a category 4.


I had heard it might reach Cat.5.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Wild weather coming to North Queensland with Cyclone Debbie. I am not in the danger zone, too far south, but have family slightly north. Prayers that no more die, (fatal accident blamed on weather) but this cyclone is still strengthening, now a cat 4 and getting worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What did you do with the feet? In one Chinese restaurant they offered the feet for eating.
> I'm so tired but not sleeping. Think I'll find a movie to watch. Watched The House on Telegraph Hill earlier and it was quite good.


I think they ended up in the rubbish- it was back in the 1980's. I am up after resting three hours, will go back soon to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I had to laugh today- my knitting group started discussing underwear! More precisely folding it so it fits in the drawer. Some of us thought it was a great idea others packed up laughing at the idea. 
I mentioned our recent discussion here re mens underwear. The response from the only male member of the group was no access- it's too much like looking for a needle in a haystack. At which we all broke down in laughter yet again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> I am quite excited about our reunion as most people who have been contacted are really keen. I am pleasantly surprised that after 50 years, so many are looking forward to catching up. Unlike the big graduating classes you are used to in the States, our final year had only 19 girls in it, so we have asked the girls from our Junior year (2 classes of about 35 in each) to join us. Only 1 person has said definitely not interested (health issues)and another has refused to attend if a certain teacher is there (50 years is a long time to hang on to a grudge!) Oh well, that's life. Reunion is not till November but I wanted to give everyone plenty of warning.
> 
> Kinda sad you won't be attending your reunion. I take it school does not hold fond memories for you! We are not having the reunion at our school, just in a restaurant, but there will be a tour of the school for those who want to go. Nothing of the buildings from our time remains, so I'm not expecting many takers for the tour.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is how some of us will feel!


 :sm24: :sm24: to the cartoon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> no doubt i am one lucky man to have such a daughter. --- sam


Not just luck Sam- upbringing as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


Lovely photos- how nice to have her overnight. I hope she slept for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been MIA most of yesterday and today. Just tired; slept until 11:30 a.m. today and could have slept longer. Yesterday I went through my mom's jewelry boxes; she been gone 15/16 years. Mostly dated costume jewelry ( also through my jewelry boxes)
> and purged a large portion of it to go to Goodwill. I'm a bit concerned because several years ago when we went through financial difficulty I had given DH my diamond wedding rings and told him to sell them. He did for the gold but brought back the stones. I had them in my box along with one sapphire and diamond ring he had given me and they are all missing along with 2 diamond cocktail rings that belonged to my mom. Neither of us can imagine what could have happened to them. (know the girls didn't take them either). Just going through mom's stuff was draining. Never expected it to be. Glad I did it though.
> 
> Didn't comment much as I caught up here today but before I forget: 1. Nice gloves as always Julie
> ...


Congrats to your DD on her promotion.
Hope you soon feel less tired- not fun when you are that tired.
Do hope the jewels have been put somewhere else and turn up and not lost. That would be hard at any time but especially so when they have memories behind them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last time I looked a cray was approaching $80, for a decent size- even though they've had the quake- you need to head somewhere like Kaikoura!


Gee Wizz, that's a lot. I wonder how much they are here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


Looks good Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz, that's a lot. I wonder how much they are here.


The price is ridiculous now- I bought 8 for a chowder on my student income for my 21st, back in 1967.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Mel. Coming from you it means a lot! You and Sonja are the baby outfit queens! I'm going to go fold some laundry....I actually got everything folded last week and am trying ever so hard to keep it up. We will see how well I do at that. Perhaps if I do a little bit of laundry at a time instead of load after load after load it will be manageable.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!


I tend to only do one load a day when i wash- more likely to get dealt with all on the one day that way.
The other week when Elizabeth was here I hung up some washing and I got her to give me the pegs so might try that again tomorrow. And in the afternoon we are planning on heading down to the beach. Might not be too many more days suitable for getting wet outside left after all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had heard it might reach Cat.5.


Oh dear, that's not good at all if it does.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


What a lovely dress. If you mentioned who it's for, I've forgotten. I do hope you find your jewels.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks re photos. We are so lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the world. April is a BIG month for birthdays in our family - we get them all out of the way at once. DD celebrates on 3 April, big brother has a very special 0 birthday this year on 13 April, then comes me on 20 April, and finally, sharing your special day, is DS! Whew! As I said, big month adding in 2 cousins as well. Sounds like you have been having a fantastic. Are you looking forward to getting home?


DD's birthday is our wedding anniversary and halfway between big brother and you is my birthday. And 2 nieces the day after yours and 1 great nephew a few days before mine-can't remember his exact date.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! $15 for 100 gr, yikes!!!!! If I ever return for a visit to NZ I will need a car load of money, lol!
> 
> Last time I was there I lived on Crayfish, oysters, snapper, Flounders and forget what else. All the foods that I hadn't had in so many years. Would do the same again, lol!
> What they call Lobsters here are a little larger than a shrimp and tasteless unless cooked in garlic.
> Oh well we do have lots of yummy food here too though.


The lobsters at Zehrs are pretty big. Are you saying that the shrimp in NZ are almost as big as that? I've seen some large scampi that are as big as the lobster canners. I had a couple of tails in my freezer and had those for dinner Friday. I could live on seafood. :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wild weather coming to North Queensland with Cyclone Debbie. I am not in the danger zone, too far south, but have family slightly north. Prayers that no more die, (fatal accident blamed on weather) but this cyclone is still strengthening, now a cat 4 and getting worse.


That's worrying. Hadn't heard that latest update.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to do a load or two of laundry tomorrow, I'm hoping that it's nice enough out to hang them dry, especially the bed sheets. Putting them on the bed so that I have to fold them in order to go to bed is the only way mine get folded regularly, David would sleep with them on the bed. :sm16:


I miss hanging my clothes outside. Where I live, there's no place for a line and the complex wouldn't allow it anyway. They're sticky about what a person puts up. The outside appearance has to be uniform, mostly in colour. I guess there is merit in that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, great job on the baby dress!
> 
> We are under a tornado watch until 11:00pm. There has been a little lightening and thunder, but no rain yet. They said that we will get a light rain starting about 10. I'm just not sure any of it will happen! We need the rain, but not a tornado!


My brother in Dallas got golf ball sized hail; hope your weather wasn't that serious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes you would need a truckload of money, problem is all the best seafood gets exported at high prices, and we pay the same.
> Crayfish are around $40 for a small one, Bluff oysters $24 a dozen, the best value is mussels which are still quite reasonable, snapper is expensive, flounder Hoki, blue cod, not too bad. We have a great seafood store we go to for our seafood in Manukau City mall not far from us.


Wow, crayfish are expensive. What do you mean by a small one -- a box full? Our oysters are about the same price. They come from our East coast. Mussels are inexpensive at $5 for 2 lbs. I bought some last week. Usually I can eat them all but this time I saved some for my brother and then he didn't come, so I ate those too :sm09: :sm09: I think I should have lived in a coastal region. Funny though, I don't care much for salmon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> One last post then off to bed for me, another busy day sorting my Banking etc out.
> 
> This is hilarious, pretty amazing how they think these things up. It's from Holland, a commercial for VW and a cute cute dog. I loved it, hope some of you do too.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is amazing. Nice that even the neighbors got fed.


We'd do the same at their places with baling hay, picking apples or pears or sweet corn and go home with some if the day's work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> DD's birthday is our wedding anniversary and halfway between big brother and you is my birthday. And 2 nieces the day after yours and 1 great nephew a few days before mine-can't remember his exact date.


Popular date as it's also my youngest birthday , don't think he is a baby no more as he will be 21 ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Nikki. This was/is the first time I've done the picot edging and I liked it. It did take a lot more yarn to bind off and more time too but I'm pleased with it. Rookie had done a picot workshop at the KAP for us one year and I wasn't able to participate and had really wanted to try it ever since. Glad I finally did!

How are you feeling?


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That is gorgeous, and the picot looks perfect


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Machriste.


machriste said:


> It is lovely, Gwen. The picot edging is just the thing. So sweet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been hooked on Law and Order SVU lately myself. You are right about them being sad but at least they usually "catch" the culprit. The acting is good and I like the way that the show often has some older/well established actors doing guest appearances.


pammie1234 said:


> I've watched some Law and Order SVU, and decided that those shows are pretty sad. So when it went off, I watched a little of Modern Family. That cheered me up. I had recorded the 2nd half of the Baylor/Mississippi State women's basketball game. It is really close. I really don't care who wins, but I have a friend that will be devastated if BU is eliminated. I've watched a little March Madness, but now we are getting to the end the games will be more exciting. When this is over I think I'll go to bed. Feeling tired, but I'm sure I'll wake up when I'm in the bed. Also, the game is pretty exciting!
> 
> Sweet dreams, and TTYL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam.


thewren said:


> that is lovely gwen - great knitting. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cool idea to use the costume jewelry to make an ornament. The jewelry I tossed (or rather DD set aside to go through) is mostly plastic stuff but I may go through it again with the idea of making something from it. I do have 2-3 of mom's cameos that I would like to have put in a picture frame. I love the antique cameos.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you locate the missing jewelry, so strange for it to sprout legs.
> My friend has a Christmas decoration made from old costume jewelry, it's a tree shape attached to dark velvet that her MIL made, it doesn't sound like much but is very pretty. It's in a picture frame.
> Congratulations to your DD, I'm sure the raise will be welcome
> I hope you are feeling rested tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hadn't seen this; very funny.

Meant to say I also think I must have "secured" the jewelry/stones somewhere....hate forgetting things. Like Julie said with all our dogs (though 2 were here initially) no one in there right mind would have come in and taken them. Sometimes I feel like I need to write down everything but then I'd just forget where I put such a list or journal! LOL



Bonnie7591 said:


> Funny commercial. They come up with some crazy stuff now. Have you seen the one for Kickstart energy drink? It's great


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've lately seen chicken feet in the grocery store. Would have no idea what to do with them and to be honest have no desire to try them either!



Cashmeregma said:


> What did you do with the feet? In one Chinese restaurant they offered the feet for eating.
> I'm so tired but not sleeping. Think I'll find a movie to watch. Watched The House on Telegraph Hill earlier and it was quite good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is for a young couple I know that just adopted a baby. Thank you to all that have made positive comments; makes me feel encouraged. I started another one last night using a ravelry pattern called Layers Dress http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/layers-dress (not a freebie but I really liked it) This pattern starts flat at the neck and when you do join it, it has a different way of doing it that I really like. 


budasha said:


> What a lovely dress. If you mentioned who it's for, I've forgotten. I do hope you find your jewels.


,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and off to check out the digest. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Gwen love the pretty edging


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, great job on the baby dress!
> 
> We are under a tornado watch until 11:00pm. There has been a little lightening and thunder, but no rain yet. They said that we will get a light rain starting about 10. I'm just not sure any of it will happen! We need the rain, but not a tornado!


I hope you didn't get the tornado. I didn't hear anything on the news this morning but did see the funnel cloud over Oklahoma. I hope all are safe and no damage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sunday night and I'm able to get go the new k tp Thanks Sam and Kate for the opening your TomaTo soup with grilled cheese crouton5 sounds so good now I'm hungry
> We are getting some nice spring days I hope they last our apricot tree is blooming I want to st art a spring garden but it's pretty wet still
> I better read a while and try to cat h up


Blooming trees! I wish ours were blooming but you never know about the weather here; we could get snow in April. We had rain this morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that he takes it off right away.


Just got back from there and I have an appointment for Apr.21. I have to stop taking Vitamin C 10 days before along with any blood thinners. I don't take any thinners but do Vitamin C. I'll be glad to get it out but our provincial health insurance doesn't pay for it. Cost will be $250. Hopefully my private insurance will cover it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last time I looked a cray was approaching $80, for a decent size- even though they've had the quake- you need to head somewhere like Kaikoura!


That's a lot for one cray. How big are they? The ones I've seen from New Orleans are small. They look like tiny lobsters.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are picked while still under-ripe.


Strawberries that we get here don't ripen during shipment so sometimes they are tasteless.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> hoping for a simple solution.


Thanks, Julie; it will be simple.... Just freezing and cut out. Of course, he will send it to the lab to check for cancer cells.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely photos- how nice to have her overnight. I hope she slept for you.


She wasn't bad, never actually woke properly, but I had to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep about 5 times during the night to get her back over. However I got up at 8am and she didn't wake for another 15 minutes! Her dad was staying here too, so they left just after lunchtime, but I've still got my great nephew here (20 months old) - his mum's away to a spa day so she brought him here at 9 this morning - but he has just crashed out on the floor, so peace for a while!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good Grief, what a crazy weather day today. Quite a warm night last night and by 11am it was 34c and blowing a gale then around 1pm we had sideways rain!
> And then the wind turned right around this afternoon and by 4pm it was down to 15C. :sm06: :sm16: All seasons in one day for sure.
> 
> Thinking of everyone in far North Queensland as they prepare for a hurricane to arrive early tomorrow morning. It is expected to be a category 4.


Oh no, hope the hurricane is downgraded.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, crayfish are expensive. What do you mean by a small one -- a box full? Our oysters are about the same price. They come from our East coast. Mussels are inexpensive at $5 for 2 lbs. I bought some last week. Usually I can eat them all but this time I saved some for my brother and then he didn't come, so I ate those too :sm09: :sm09: I think I should have lived in a coastal region. Funny though, I don't care much for salmon.


Before when we talked about NZ crayfish, I looked them up, and they are the size of lobsters or bigger! I was really surprised at the difference between them and ours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, I have the same type of appointment tomorrow. Have had a lump on my head for years and thought lots of people had them but my beautician told me I should get it checked. Dr. Is sending me to a plastic surgeon. I'm not worried but don't know if they will take it off or if I need 2 visits. Hope they do it tomorrow. It's really bugging me.
> 
> Poledra, will be thinking of you as you try to figure out what to do witH Cassie.
> 
> Pammie, sure hope you don't get those tornadoes.


I'm sure you'll be going a second time, like me. Hope yours is just minor surgery too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww, Kate, you've got armfuls of love lately! What sweet babes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wild weather coming to North Queensland with Cyclone Debbie. I am not in the danger zone, too far south, but have family slightly north. Prayers that no more die, (fatal accident blamed on weather) but this cyclone is still strengthening, now a cat 4 and getting worse.


That's not good news. Prayers for everyone in its path.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Aww, Kate, you've got armfuls of love lately! What sweet babes.


They are, and I do realise how lucky I am to have them living so close to me. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had to laugh today- my knitting group started discussing underwear! More precisely folding it so it fits in the drawer. Some of us thought it was a great idea others packed up laughing at the idea.
> I mentioned our recent discussion here re mens underwear. The response from the only male member of the group was no access- it's too much like looking for a needle in a haystack. At which we all broke down in laughter yet again.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've lately seen chicken feet in the grocery store. Would have no idea what to do with them and to be honest have no desire to try them either!


I don't know what would be on them to eat. They're just skin and bone. Not my cup of tea either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> She wasn't bad, never actually woke properly, but I had to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep about 5 times during the night to get her back over. However I got up at 8am and she didn't wake for another 15 minutes! Her dad was staying here too, so they left just after lunchtime, but I've still got my great nephew here (20 months old) - his mum's away to a spa day so she brought him here at 9 this morning - but he has just crashed out on the floor, so peace for a while!


How sweet! Poor little man is all tuckered out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Before when we talked about NZ crayfish, I looked them up, and they are the size of lobsters or bigger! I was really surprised at the difference between them and ours.


Wow - I must look them up. I've never had crays but wonder how they are eaten. The ones I've seen are so small that I wonder how they could be shelled, or are they?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so will visit the Digest before I leave for exercise. Back this afternoon.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just saying Hello, and reminding myself that I am (only) up to page 10. Just off to pick up the grandchildren, I will catch up later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are picked while still under-ripe.


Yes, and then they never develop their flavors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Easilyamused said:


> Looks lovely


Welcome to the Tea Table, Sam always has an extra chair and a cuppa of your favorite beverage out for you. 
Hope you stop by again, we love new people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have been wondering how Cassie has been. Good luck with the hard truths, keep that sanity of yours! It does sound like she doesnt want real help as you say, just handouts. Oh well I hope for her sake she isnt pregnant as she needs to sort out her own life. :sm19:


I also help that she's not pregnant, that is the last thing she needs I think. She won't get her life together just for a baby, it has to be done for herself not another person, adult or child.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Kaye. Nearly melted today. Rain has gone away but heat is back - in the high 80's most of this week.Yes, sad re DD's friend and the abandoned wedding plans. Fortunately her parents seem supportive and the girlfriends are rallying around, but she is heartbroken of course and not looking forward to raising a child on her own. I don't know if he wants to be part of baby's life but she sure doesn't want him part of hers!


Depending on what she found out about him, she may not want him in the baby's life either, can't really blame her there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - I must look them up. I've never had crays but wonder how they are eaten. The ones I've seen are so small that I wonder how they could be shelled, or are they?


I think they're disgusting--they taste like dirt/mud to me (the small ones)! I always say they aren't food--they're bait to catch food. Ha. But lots of people eat them (boiled and then you do shell them somehow--they are also a lot of work). And some put them in stews and what not. I've never had a big one, but I do like lobster from time to time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had heard it might reach Cat.5.


Oh my, I sure hope not! Though sometimes a cat 5 does less damage than a cat 3 depending on what it brings with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wild weather coming to North Queensland with Cyclone Debbie. I am not in the danger zone, too far south, but have family slightly north. Prayers that no more die, (fatal accident blamed on weather) but this cyclone is still strengthening, now a cat 4 and getting worse.


I hope that there are no injuries or fatalities, hurricanes, cyclones, tornado's, and such can cause so much destruction.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had to laugh today- my knitting group started discussing underwear! More precisely folding it so it fits in the drawer. Some of us thought it was a great idea others packed up laughing at the idea.
> I mentioned our recent discussion here re mens underwear. The response from the only male member of the group was no access- it's too much like looking for a needle in a haystack. At which we all broke down in laughter yet again.


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> I am quite excited about our reunion as most people who have been contacted are really keen. I am pleasantly surprised that after 50 years, so many are looking forward to catching up. Unlike the big graduating classes you are used to in the States, our final year had only 19 girls in it, so we have asked the girls from our Junior year (2 classes of about 35 in each) to join us. Only 1 person has said definitely not interested (health issues)and another has refused to attend if a certain teacher is there (50 years is a long time to hang on to a grudge!) Oh well, that's life. Reunion is not till November but I wanted to give everyone plenty of warning.
> 
> Kinda sad you won't be attending your reunion. I take it school does not hold fond memories for you! We are not having the reunion at our school, just in a restaurant, but there will be a tour of the school for those who want to go. Nothing of the buildings from our time remains, so I'm not expecting many takers for the tour.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is how some of us will feel!


????????. I'm surprised at your small class size, I had guessed you would have more. Two of the reunions I helped organized included everyone who was in grades nine to twelve when I was in grade 9, including spouses we still had less than 300 people attend.
I agree, 50 yrs is a long time to hold a grudge & they wouldn't have to speak if they don't want to????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a shame the provincial insurance won't cover it but so glad you are getting it taken care of soon. Hope your private insurance will cover it.


budasha said:


> Just got back from there and I have an appointment for Apr.21. I have to stop taking Vitamin C 10 days before along with any blood thinners. I don't take any thinners but do Vitamin C. I'll be glad to get it out but our provincial health insurance doesn't pay for it. Cost will be $250. Hopefully my private insurance will cover it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is so cute and so zonked out for a rest.



KateB said:


> She wasn't bad, never actually woke properly, but I had to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep about 5 times during the night to get her back over. However I got up at 8am and she didn't wake for another 15 minutes! Her dad was staying here too, so they left just after lunchtime, but I've still got my great nephew here (20 months old) - his mum's away to a spa day so she brought him here at 9 this morning - but he has just crashed out on the floor, so peace for a while!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I tend to only do one load a day when i wash- more likely to get dealt with all on the one day that way.
> The other week when Elizabeth was here I hung up some washing and I got her to give me the pegs so might try that again tomorrow. And in the afternoon we are planning on heading down to the beach. Might not be too many more days suitable for getting wet outside left after all.


I almost always do all the laundry in one day & fold & put away the same day, I don't like it hanging around. On the rare occasions I have something that need ironing, I sometimes leave that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just got back from there and I have an appointment for Apr.21. I have to stop taking Vitamin C 10 days before along with any blood thinners. I don't take any thinners but do Vitamin C. I'll be glad to get it out but our provincial health insurance doesn't pay for it. Cost will be $250. Hopefully my private insurance will cover it.


Why wouldn't it be cover by the province? Shirley it can't be considered cosmetic? Cosmetic procedures aren't covered here but I would question when it a lump.
Maybe you should phone OHIP


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Strawberries that we get here don't ripen during shipment so sometimes they are tasteless.


I don't buy them, I think there would be more flavour eating the box they come in????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know what would be on them to eat. They're just skin and bone. Not my cup of tea either.


We took a wrong turn in Vancouver one time & ended up in Chinatown, the kids were hungry & we stopped to eat. We were the only white faces in the place & the menu wasn't even in English. The waitress did speak English & said she would just bring us a nice dinner for 4, we have no idea what 1/2 of it was, nothing we'd seen before for sure. Most tasted OK but the chicken feet that came sure didn't get eaten????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I also help that she's not pregnant, that is the last thing she needs I think. She won't get her life together just for a baby, it has to be done for herself not another person, adult or child.


& if she's on drugs it could have devastating effects on the baby. I hope she's not pregnant & gets her act together soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think they're disgusting--they taste like dirt/mud to me (the small ones)! I always say they aren't food--they're bait to catch food. Ha. But lots of people eat them (boiled and then you do shell them somehow--they are also a lot of work). And some put them in stews and what not. I've never had a big one, but I do like lobster from time to time.


Maybe they taste muddy because the water is warm. The fish here will taste muddy in shallow lakes in summer, yuk! That's why the fish taste so good in winter, nice cold water.
I've never seen crayfish, I don't eat lobster often, too expensive, but I like it. I usually eat shrimp when I have seafood.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, so adorable, love that you sing to her.
Liz and Daralene, you are both in my thoughts today. Hope you can have growths removed today and they are benign.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> She wasn't bad, never actually woke properly, but I had to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep about 5 times during the night to get her back over. However I got up at 8am and she didn't wake for another 15 minutes! Her dad was staying here too, so they left just after lunchtime, but I've still got my great nephew here (20 months old) - his mum's away to a spa day so she brought him here at 9 this morning - but he has just crashed out on the floor, so peace for a while!


Isn't it amazing how easy they just fall asleep , I used to love laying on the floor now it would take a crane to get me up again :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you have a date for surgery. Enjoy your exercise class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, that's not good at all if it does.


I guess I will hear shortly on the early morning news how people are faring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I think they're disgusting--they taste like dirt/mud to me (the small ones)! I always say they aren't food--they're bait to catch food. Ha. But lots of people eat them (boiled and then you do shell them somehow--they are also a lot of work). And some put them in stews and what not. I've never had a big one, but I do like lobster from time to time.


Sweden has a whole month of celebration to the crayfish which are about the size of small lobsters August is crayfish party time everyone meets up with family and friends eats crayfish plenty of drink and lots of drinking songs , it's big business now and everything costs you can even buy bunting and serviettes with crayfish on them


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Nikki. This was/is the first time I've done the picot edging and I liked it. It did take a lot more yarn to bind off and more time too but I'm pleased with it. Rookie had done a picot workshop at the KAP for us one year and I wasn't able to participate and had really wanted to try it ever since. Glad I finally did!
> 
> How are you feeling?


Pretty good right now, not needing very much pain meds anymore, usually just achy. Get the stitches out tomorrow, then can finally take a shower, looking forward to that! Lol! Still in my sling for four more weeks though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's a shame the provincial insurance won't cover it but so glad you are getting it taken care of soon. Hope your private insurance will cover it.


Whether or not they will, it still has to be done. It's odd, when I had the last one done, it was covered but then I had it done in the emergency of my local hospital. This time, it will be in the doctor's office. He also does face lifts, etc. If I wasn't so chicken about needles, I might consider it. My friend says I should go for it. She's having her eyelids done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Why wouldn't it be cover by the province? Shirley it can't be considered cosmetic? Cosmetic procedures aren't covered here but I would question when it a lump.
> Maybe you should phone OHIP


He didn't say why it wouldn't be covered but he must have had some experience with it. Good idea though for me to call them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a lot for one cray. How big are they? The ones I've seen from New Orleans are small. They look like tiny lobsters.


that would be one with a body approaching 5 inches in diameter- so you get a really good amount of meat in the tail. Well beyond my price range. I can't easily get to the fishshop Fan mentioned, sadly, since they changed the bus routes. Our shrimps are a lot smaller normally- Australia goes in for lovely big bugs- like the Moreton Bay ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Strawberries that we get here don't ripen during shipment so sometimes they are tasteless.


That is the whole problem, I reckon- trying to transport them too great a distance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Julie; it will be simple.... Just freezing and cut out. Of course, he will send it to the lab to check for cancer cells.


I did not want to bring that issue up- but I guess you are confronting it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She wasn't bad, never actually woke properly, but I had to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep about 5 times during the night to get her back over. However I got up at 8am and she didn't wake for another 15 minutes! Her dad was staying here too, so they left just after lunchtime, but I've still got my great nephew here (20 months old) - his mum's away to a spa day so she brought him here at 9 this morning - but he has just crashed out on the floor, so peace for a while!


Lovely photo! I am glad Caitlyn at least slept- sounds like it wasn't the best rest for you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We took a wrong turn in Vancouver one time & ended up in Chinatown, the kids were hungry & we stopped to eat. We were the only white faces in the place & the menu wasn't even in English. The waitress did speak English & said she would just bring us a nice dinner for 4, we have no idea what 1/2 of it was, nothing we'd seen before for sure. Most tasted OK but the chicken feet that came sure didn't get eaten????


That must have been a shocker. Did they come in a sauce or just plain feet? Were the nails still on? Yuk! I went to one in Toronto which was strictly Chinese. I ended up just having tea because I didn't know what to order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just saying Hello, and reminding myself that I am (only) up to page 10. Just off to pick up the grandchildren, I will catch up later.


Hi Chris! Good to see you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and then they never develop their flavors.


Exactly!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, so adorable, love that you sing to her.
> Liz and Daralene, you are both in my thoughts today. Hope you can have growths removed today and they are benign.


Thanks. Mine won't be taken out until the end of next month.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sweden has a whole month of celebration to the crayfish which are about the size of small lobsters August is crayfish party time everyone meets up with family and friends eats crayfish plenty of drink and lots of drinking songs , it's big business now and everything costs you can even buy bunting and serviettes with crayfish on them


Sounds like fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Pretty good right now, not needing very much pain meds anymore, usually just achy. Get the stitches out tomorrow, then can finally take a shower, looking forward to that! Lol! Still in my sling for four more weeks though.


Glad to hear that you don't need much in the way of pain meds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that would be one with a body approaching 5 inches in diameter- so you get a really good amount of meat in the tail. Well beyond my price range. I can't easily get to the fishshop Fan mentioned, sadly, since they changed the bus routes. Our shrimps are a lot smaller normally- Australia goes in for lovely big bugs- like the Moreton Bay ones.


That is a good size. No wonder they cost so much. It's out of my price range too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

They are saying that Debbie may yet reach Cat 5, It will touch down on land they think in about six or eight hours time. Wind speeds predicted upwards of 270kph.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is for a young couple I know that just adopted a baby. Thank you to all that have made positive comments; makes me feel encouraged. I started another one last night using a ravelry pattern called Layers Dress http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/layers-dress (not a freebie but I really liked it) This pattern starts flat at the neck and when you do join it, it has a different way of doing it that I really like.
> 
> ,


The layer dress is pretty, as is the "sister" pattern, put the e-book on my library, might be worth the price for both. They are simple, but so smooth and classy.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I don't know what would be on them to eat. They're just skin and bone. Not my cup of tea either.


Maybe they are used for flavoring or broth making?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Pretty good right now, not needing very much pain meds anymore, usually just achy. Get the stitches out tomorrow, then can finally take a shower, looking forward to that! Lol! Still in my sling for four more weeks though.


That is an excellent step forward. Have you been able to do much with your right hand?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is a good size. No wonder they cost so much. It's out of my price range too.


I truly wonder who can afford them!?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is an excellent step forward. Have you been able to do much with your right hand?


Right hand is getting a little smarter, can eat OK, and even write somewhat legibly, just takes a long time. Left hand, I am allowed to move it from the elbow down, but having to keep it in the sling really limits what I can do. But, I am getting better at knitting with it on.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up and marking my spot. Back later.????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just got back from there and I have an appointment for Apr.21. I have to stop taking Vitamin C 10 days before along with any blood thinners. I don't take any thinners but do Vitamin C. I'll be glad to get it out but our provincial health insurance doesn't pay for it. Cost will be $250. Hopefully my private insurance will cover it.


Too bad that he couldn't do it right then, but if you are taking any Omega oils, they are also blood thinners, we found that out when Marla went in for a MRI once. 
I hope that your insurance also covers it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She wasn't bad, never actually woke properly, but I had to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep about 5 times during the night to get her back over. However I got up at 8am and she didn't wake for another 15 minutes! Her dad was staying here too, so they left just after lunchtime, but I've still got my great nephew here (20 months old) - his mum's away to a spa day so she brought him here at 9 this morning - but he has just crashed out on the floor, so peace for a while!


Awe, he's so sweet, it's amazing the way they just fall asleep in the most amazing positions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think they're disgusting--they taste like dirt/mud to me (the small ones)! I always say they aren't food--they're bait to catch food. Ha. But lots of people eat them (boiled and then you do shell them somehow--they are also a lot of work). And some put them in stews and what not. I've never had a big one, but I do like lobster from time to time.


LOL! I haven't ever had mudbugs, but Christopher likes them, you take the head off and suck out the insides, but then Christopher learned to eat clams on the half shell while eating them with his grandfather, my poor dad had to buy another dozen because Christopher held his own and met him clam for clam, so they each ate a dozen. lol, Christopher was only about 8 I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't buy them, I think there would be more flavour eating the box they come in????????


I only buy them if they smell really really good, people look at me funny in the grocery store as I'm picking up and smelling fruits, but I have found that if they don't smell like what they are, they won't have any flavor either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I truly wonder who can afford them!?


Somebody must or they wouldn't be catching them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad that he couldn't do it right then, but if you are taking any Omega oils, they are also blood thinners, we found that out when Marla went in for a MRI once.
> I hope that your insurance also covers it.


I didn't realize that. I'm taking Omega 3 so will stop taking everything for 10 days prior.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I only buy them if they smell really really good, people look at me funny in the grocery store as I'm picking up and smelling fruits, but I have found that if they don't smell like what they are, they won't have any flavor either.


You're right about that. I always smell cantaloupe and honey dew.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I only buy them if they smell really really good, people look at me funny in the grocery store as I'm picking up and smelling fruits, but I have found that if they don't smell like what they are, they won't have any flavor either.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that , if they don't smell really good I don't buy :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & if she's on drugs it could have devastating effects on the baby. I hope she's not pregnant & gets her act together soon


Me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't realize that. I'm taking Omega 3 so will stop taking everything for 10 days prior.


We didn't either and when she went in to get the MRI, she wouldn't stop bleeding in the on spot, he asked if she was taking anything and then told her it was her Omegas that was causing the problems.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't it amazing how easy they just fall asleep , I used to love laying on the floor now it would take a crane to get me up again :sm02:


I know exactly what you mean! I used to say "It's not the getting down, it's the getting up again," but now even the getting down is problematic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're right about that. I always smell cantaloupe and honey dew.


 And Nectarines definitely lack flavor if they have no scent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that , if they don't smell really good I don't buy :sm02:


LOL!! If it works, and it does, I believe in doing it. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you locate the missing jewelry, so strange for it to sprout legs.
> My friend has a Christmas decoration made from old costume jewelry, it's a tree shape attached to dark velvet that her MIL made, it doesn't sound like much but is very pretty. It's in a picture frame.
> Congratulations to your DD, I'm sure the raise will be welcome
> I hope you are feeling rested tomorrow


Before my mom died, she had some of her costume jewelry made into a cross. It really turned out pretty. DS has it hanging with her other crosses.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photo! I am glad Caitlyn at least slept- sounds like it wasn't the best rest for you!


No, I think I will sleep well tonight! I took Harry (great nephew) home late this afternoon and got stuck in a traffic jam on the way back home - a journey which should have taken 30 minutes ended up being 1 hour 20 minutes! It was caused by road works in the town which (sod's law!) were packing up just as I approached them! However as I sat up the top of the Haylie Brae the view was tremendous - I took this from inside the car, but it really doesn't do it justice.....almost made the delay worthwhile!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope they are wrong with the forcast. Stay safe


They were, at least in my area. I don't think we got any rain either.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I haven't ever had mudbugs, but Christopher likes them, you take the head off and suck out the insides, but then Christopher learned to eat clams on the half shell while eating them with his grandfather, my poor dad had to buy another dozen because Christopher held his own and met him clam for clam, so they each ate a dozen. lol, Christopher was only about 8 I think.


Ugh! Don't even get me started on how revolting oysters are! LOL

I always smell the fruit, too--and feel the produce to see if it's firm, etc. Once you've grown your own food and know how to tell things are ready to eat, shopping can be quite the process. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I think I will sleep well tonight! I took Harry (great nephew) home late this afternoon and got stuck in a traffic jam on the way back home - a journey which should have taken 30 minutes ended up being 1 hour 20 minutes! It was caused by road works in the town which (sod's law!) were packing up just as I approached them! However as I sat up the top of the Hailey Brae the view was tremendous - I took this from inside the car, but it really doesn't do it justice.....almost made the delay worthwhile!


Beautiful view!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother in Dallas got golf ball sized hail; hope your weather wasn't that serious.


I hope he didn't have much damage! I know some other areas had hail also. I guess I'm lucky that it missed me, or came in the middle of the night and I slept through it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is for a young couple I know that just adopted a baby. Thank you to all that have made positive comments; makes me feel encouraged. I started another one last night using a ravelry pattern called Layers Dress http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/layers-dress (not a freebie but I really liked it) This pattern starts flat at the neck and when you do join it, it has a different way of doing it that I really like.
> 
> I really like the little dress! So far, none of my DD's friends have had a girl. All boys! One more pregnant, and we will find out the sex in April. DD wants a girl, when she gets pregnant, but I'm resisting buying any girl patterns until she does have a girl!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> She wasn't bad, never actually woke properly, but I had to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep about 5 times during the night to get her back over. However I got up at 8am and she didn't wake for another 15 minutes! Her dad was staying here too, so they left just after lunchtime, but I've still got my great nephew here (20 months old) - his mum's away to a spa day so she brought him here at 9 this morning - but he has just crashed out on the floor, so peace for a while!


So precious! I love sleeping babies!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I love all shellfish but can't eat raw oysters. We used to go to pick your own strawberries places when we lived inDevon, but one had to close due to a stupid woman hurting her ankle and suing them. The resulting requirements by the insurance company would have cost about 2 years proceeds. Sad as they were beautiful.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't forget thumping a watermelon! I think it is supposed to sound hollow. I also saw on FB a way to look at the striping to determine sweetness.I should have saved it. Watermelon is one of my favorites!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Right hand is getting a little smarter, can eat OK, and even write somewhat legibly, just takes a long time. Left hand, I am allowed to move it from the elbow down, but having to keep it in the sling really limits what I can do. But, I am getting better at knitting with it on.


It takes quite an effort of control, to get there, I forget now why, but I was using my left (non-dominant) hand to do things, I would normally use my right for- signatures are especially hard!
Glad you can achieve some knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Somebody must or they wouldn't be catching them.


But what salaries they must be on!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I think I will sleep well tonight! I took Harry (great nephew) home late this afternoon and got stuck in a traffic jam on the way back home - a journey which should have taken 30 minutes ended up being 1 hour 20 minutes! It was caused by road works in the town which (sod's law!) were packing up just as I approached them! However as I sat up the top of the Haylie Brae the view was tremendous - I took this from inside the car, but it really doesn't do it justice.....almost made the delay worthwhile!


You do get the idea, though, Kate!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, glad recovery progressing nicely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, I just got a call from Stu, who had a bad thing happen on his way to work early this morning. He was driving in the street where our engineering workshop is, and suddenly a guy riding a bicycle with no lights on, came straight at the vehicle and slammed into it. Stu jumped out and the guy had hurt his leg. Stu was asking him why no lights on etc called ambulance, but the guy got up and staggered off before they arrived. He's a local person and is often seen riding in the area. Poor Stu is feeling very shocked, and worried for the stupid guy. He's going to have one hell of a bruise that's for sure and the truck has a broken front fender from impact. Not a good start to the day. The police arrived but the guy had gone, just hope he doesn't try and make out it was Stus fault as there were no witnesses, except the emergency operator on the phone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Really windy, but Maya and I had short walk and fed carrots to horses. Thankfully wind at our back walking back to car. 65F, but wore fleece vest and jersey cowl overf head and ears. It is my DD Cathy's 56th birthday. They both work at SDSU college and are gojng to Zion for a minivacay on Wednesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, I just got a call from Stu, who had a bad thing happen on his way to work early this morning. He was driving in the street where our engineering workshop is, and suddenly a guy riding a bicycle with no lights on, came straight at the vehicle and slammed into it. Stu jumped out and the guy had hurt his leg. Stu was asking him why no lights on etc called ambulance, but the guy got up and staggered off before they arrived. He's a local person and is often seen riding in the area. Poor Stu is feeling very shocked, and worried for the stupid guy. He's going to have one hell of a bruise that's for sure and the truck has a broken front fender from impact. Not a good start to the day. The police arrived but the guy had gone, just hope he doesn't try and make out it was Stus fault as there were no witnesses, except the emergency operator on the phone.


NOT good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No, I think I will sleep well tonight! I took Harry (great nephew) home late this afternoon and got stuck in a traffic jam on the way back home - a journey which should have taken 30 minutes ended up being 1 hour 20 minutes! It was caused by road works in the town which (sod's law!) were packing up just as I approached them! However as I sat up the top of the Haylie Brae the view was tremendous - I took this from inside the car, but it really doesn't do it justice.....almost made the delay worthwhile!


Beautiful view Kate definitely worth a short delay


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She wasn't bad, never actually woke properly, but I had to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep about 5 times during the night to get her back over. However I got up at 8am and she didn't wake for another 15 minutes! Her dad was staying here too, so they left just after lunchtime, but I've still got my great nephew here (20 months old) - his mum's away to a spa day so she brought him here at 9 this morning - but he has just crashed out on the floor, so peace for a while!


He doesn't look very comfortable there! You'll be tired after this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't it amazing how easy they just fall asleep , I used to love laying on the floor now it would take a crane to get me up again :sm02:


If you have grandchildren one day you will regain the ability. Maybe not as freely as before admittedly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, I just got a call from Stu, who had a bad thing happen on his way to work early this morning. He was driving in the street where our engineering workshop is, and suddenly a guy riding a bicycle with no lights on, came straight at the vehicle and slammed into it. Stu jumped out and the guy had hurt his leg. Stu was asking him why no lights on etc called ambulance, but the guy got up and staggered off before they arrived. He's a local person and is often seen riding in the area. Poor Stu is feeling very shocked, and worried for the stupid guy. He's going to have one hell of a bruise that's for sure and the truck has a broken front fender from impact. Not a good start to the day. The police arrived but the guy had gone, just hope he doesn't try and make out it was Stus fault as there were no witnesses, except the emergency operator on the phone.


That would sure shake Stu up.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry to have gone quiet for a couple of weeks. First, we were rather busy, because of family staying with us to attend an aunt's funeral. As has been the case with several other people recently, it was the last of the older generation on my dad's side of the family, as the aunt who died was my dad's sister-in-law. I have two surviving aunts on my mum's side, her sister and her sister-in-law, but I am very much coming to realise that I am now the older generation. At the funeral, I met two cousins, one of whom I have not seen for 50 years, and both, like me, will be 70 this year.

However, despite feeling my age, last Saturday I did something which I have never done in my life before. I went down to London with my daughter and a neighbour to take part in the 'Unite for Europe' march. My first ever demo! I had had a few misgivings, in the light of the attack outside Parliament last Wednesday - not particularly because I felt we would be in any extra danger, but because there were concerns about putting an unnecessary burden on the police. However, it was a lovely, friendly and good-humoured event, and the police could not have been more friendly and welcoming. We walked from Park Lane to Westminster, ending outside the Houses of Parliament. Many of us carried blue and yellow flowers (the colours of the European flag), and these we left on the memorials to those who died in the attack. I am so glad I went, as I am sure are the other 25,000 who took part.

Sunday was Mother's Day, so we had several of the family over. We had an impromptu lunch here, then went for a walk in Burghley Park. This is attached to Burghley House, our local stately home, but the park is free of charge, so we often go there for walks or even picnics in the summer months. If you are ever in the area, the house is well worth a visit, or just enjoy a walk around the grounds. I had lots of vouchers from the girls, to spend at garden centres, so I am going to have fun deciding what to spend the on!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> If you have grandchildren one day you will regain the ability. Maybe not as freely as before admittedly!


I sometimes have to get the grandchildren to haul me up again! :sm03: :sm17:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> That would sure shake Stu up.


Yes he is shaken, but as he put it I got a big adrenaline rush! He's very caring and was really concerned for the guys wellbeing. Hopefully the guy has learned his lesson, not to ride all over the street in the dark without lights. Such a worry as it could have been so much worse! What if he had died?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> JOY (jheiens) would just like to wish you a very ????????happy birthday???????? and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


Joy, I am so sorry I missed your birthday. I hope just for one day you managed to be on the receiving end of some treats and spoiling and had a well-earned rest. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to have gone quiet for a couple of weeks. First, we were rather busy, because of family staying with us to attend an aunt's funeral. As has been the case with several other people recently, it was the last of the older generation on my dad's side of the family, as the aunt who died was my dad's sister-in-law. I have two surviving aunts on my mum's side, her sister and her sister-in-law, but I am very much coming to realise that I am now the older generation. At the funeral, I met two cousins, one of whom I have not seen for 50 years, and both, like me, will be 70 this year.
> 
> However, despite feeling my age, last Saturday I did something which I have never done in my life before. I went down to London with my daughter and a neighbour to take part in the 'Unite for Europe' march. My first ever demo! I had had a few misgivings, in the light of the attack outside Parliament last Wednesday - not particularly because I felt we would be in any extra danger, but because there were concerns about putting an unnecessary burden on the police. However, it was a lovely, friendly and good-humoured event, and the police could not have been more friendly and welcoming. We walked from Park Lane to Westminster, ending outside the Houses of Parliament. Many of us carried blue and yellow flowers (the colours of the European flag), and these we left on the memorials to those who died in the attack. I am so glad I went, as I am sure are the other 25,000 who took part.
> 
> f you are ever in the area, the house is well worth a visit, or just enjoy a walk around the grounds. I had lots of vouchers from the girls, to spend at garden centres, so I am going to have fun deciding what to spend the on!


So glad to hear of your experience. I am proud of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 27 March '17

Looks like we could be in for some rain - the sun had burned through the haze a little this afternoon and now it is hazed over with some dark clouds looming at the edges. Bentley will be pleased - more mud puddles to play in.

The boys are at baseball camp today and tomorrow. They were looking forward to it. Baseball season upon us - yea!

My mother made the best lemon meringue pie - her meringue almost floated off the pie it was so light and fluffy - she always stuck it under the broiler just to brown the meringue - maybe blacken the tips a just a little. I could have eaten the whole pie. She always used fresh lemons. Yum!

Lemon Meringue Pie

This lemon meringue pie is so heavenly and easy to make too! Deliciously tart and flavorful lemon custard topped with clouds of sweet fluffy meringue, for a show-stopping dessert!

Ingredients

for the pie:

1 9 inch pie crust, pre-baked and cooled
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/3 cup cornstarch
pinch of salt
4 egg yolks
1 3/4 cups milk
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
2 teaspoons lemon zest
1 tablespoon butter
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

for the meringue:

6 egg whites
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

1. In a medium saucepan, whisk together the sugar, cornstarch, and salt.

2. Add the egg yolks, milk, lemon juice, and lemon zest, and mix to combine.

3. Bring the mixture to a boil over medium heat, stirring frequently. Boil for one minute.

4. Remove from heat and stir in butter and vanilla. Pour into pie crust and spread evenly.

5. In a large bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer, beat the egg whites and cream of tartar until foamy.

6. Add the sugar, 1 tablespoon at a time, while mixing constantly, until all the sugar has been added. Beat until the egg whites form stiff peaks.

7. Add the vanilla and mix until combined.

8. Spread the meringue over the lemon mixture.

9. Bake 20-25 minutes, or until the meringue is browned.

10. Remove from oven and cool completely, then refrigerate until ready to serve.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/03/lemon-meringue-pie.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

Self-Crust Coconut Pie

If you don't have enough time to bake the usual coconut pie, this is the easy route to go. The filling is like a custard, add a bit of whipped cream and toasted coconut sprinkled on top and you will have a wonderful dessert to serve!

Serves: 8-10

Ingredients

4 eggs
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup flour
1/4 cup butter, melted
2 cups milk..I used skim and it turned out fine
1 1/2 cups coconut..flaked is my favorite but shredded is fine.
1 teaspoon vanilla

Directions

1. Combine the ingredients in order given, whisking to combine thoroughly.

2. Pour into a greased 10" pie pan, I used my glass pie pan.

3. Bake at 350º for 45 to 50 minutes or until golden brown. The center will still be a bit jiggly.

4. Cool completely on a cooling rack. I couldn't wait and tasted it while still warm..So good.

5. I served the pie with whipped cream and a sprinkling of toasted coconut.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/flash-back-friday-self-crust-coconut.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Healthy Double Carrot Cake Muffins

These Carrot Cake Muffins are packed with both carrot puree and grated carrot making them perfect for breakfast for a snack!

Author: Izzy|shelikesfood.com
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 45 mins
Recipe type: Breakfast, Gluten Free, Dairy Free
Serves: 14

Ingredients

2 cups Gluten Free 1:1 Baking Flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1½ teaspoons ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon ground ginger
½ teaspoon ground cloves
½ teaspoon grated nutmeg
2 large eggs
1 cup coconut sugar
½ cup coconut oil or vegetable oil
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
1½ cups carrot puree*
1 cup grated carrots

Instructions

1. Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Combine the flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and all the spices in a medium sized bowl and mix until combined.

3. In a large bowl, add eggs, coconut sugar and oil. Beat with an electric mixture for 20 seconds.

4. Add the pureed carrot and mix for 15 seconds.

5. Add the dry ingredients to the wet ingredients, in two batches, and beat until everything is combined, about 20 seconds.

6. Fold in the grated carrots with a spatula or spoon.

7. Line a muffin tin with liners and use a large ice cream scoop (or a ¼ cup) to scoop the batter into the muffin tin.

8. Bake muffins until a toothpick comes out clean, about 25-30 minutes. Let muffins cool on a cooling rack for 30 minutes before eating.

Notes: *I made my carrot puree by steaming about 4 cups sliced carrots until fork tender and then blending until smooth in a food processor.

http://www.shelikesfood.com/1/post/2017/03/healthy-double-carrot-cake-muffins.html

Chicken With Turmeric and Fennel - A 30-Minute Weeknight Dinner

Infuse chicken with the inflammation fighting flavors of turmeric and tummy pleasing fennel seed. Plus, lean meat like chicken is a good choice for those who experience heartburn, and spices like turmeric and fennel may aid in digestion.

Author: Dana Angelo White, MS, RD, ATC|verywell,com
Total Time 30 min 
Prep 5 min Cook 25 min 
Yield 4 [email protected] calories/serv
Ingredients

2 teaspoons olive oil
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
½ teaspoon ground fennel seed
¼ teaspoon kosher salt
4 medium boneless, skinless chicken breasts

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 375F.

2. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

3. In a small bowl, mix oil, turmeric, fennel, and salt.

4. Place chicken breasts on baking sheet and brush with olive oil mixture.

5. Transfer to the oven and bake chicken for 20 to 25 minutes or until the internal temperature reaches 160F.

6. Allow to cool slightly before slicing and serving.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions

1. If you have more time, marinate the chicken in the olive oil mixture for one hour or up to overnight to help the flavors marry.

2. The flavors of turmeric and fennel are also delicious on other lean protein options such as shrimp, cod, tilapia, turkey breast, and pork tenderloin.

Cooking and Serving Tips

1. Make busy weekdays easier by cooking ahead. Make a large batch of this chicken and store in the refrigerator for grab and go meals all week long. Instead of roasting in the oven, toss the chicken on the grill and serve along with seasonal vegetables. Most vegetables are heartburn friendly, apart from cucumbers and tomatoes, which may trigger heartburn in some.

2. Leftovers of this chicken dish are wonderful piled high on a salad or tossed with chopped celery, raisins, and a little light mayonnaise for a lightened up chicken salad. Add a squirt of lemon juice to the olive oil mixture to use as a salad dressing instead of a marinade-overall, just a little bit of lemon juice won't make the final product too acidic, so you don't have to worry about the dish causing heartburn.

https://www.verywell.com/roasted-chicken-with-turmeric-and-fennel-4129366?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20170326&utm_term=bouncex

LONDON CHICKEN

Author: Judith Hannemann|bakeatmidnight.com
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 40 mins
TOTAL TIME: 50 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENT

4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves
1 can (10.75 oz) cream of mushroom soup -OR- 1 recipe of homemade condensed soup
1 cup cooking sherry
2 tbs olive oil
Additional mushrooms, thickly sliced (optional)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Add oil to a large hot skillet and brown the chicken well on all sides.

3. In a small bowl, mix the condensed soup and cooking wine well.

4. Place the browned chicken in a baking dish (11 x 7 or 13 x 9 depending on the size of the chicken breasts). Pour sauce over the chicken and add extra mushrooms if using.

5. Bake for 30-40 minutes, or until chicken tests done (juices run clear or 170 degrees F).

NOTE: Nice served with rice.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/london-chicken/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28The+Midnight+Baker%29#

HOMEMADE CONDENSED CREAM SOUPS

Author: Judith Hannemann
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 20 mins
Serves: 8-10 oz

INGREDIENTS

2 tbs butter (I use unsalted)
½ cup chopped "add-ins" (i.e. mushrooms, onions, chicken, celery, etc.)
¼ cup flour
1 tbs concentrated stock (see NOTES)
½ cup water
½ cup whole milk or half-and-half (see NOTES)
¼ tsp pepper
½ tsp salt

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Melt butter over in a small saucepan over medium heat.

2. Add your "add-ins" and concentrated stock and cook for about 5 minutes. If your "add-ins" are veggies, cook them till they are soft.

3. Whisk in the flour--this will be VERY thick.

4. Slowly whisk in the water--again, this will be very thick--so you don't get lumps, then repeat with the milk or half-and-half. Continue cooking until mixture bubbles, then cook for 1 minute.

5. Add salt and pepper--if desired. Remember you can always add that later.

6. Use as-is wherever condensed cream soup is called for.

7. To reconstitute and use as a soup, stir in 1 cup of milk or half-and-half.

NOTES: I. I use either Kitchen Accomplice or Better Than Bouillon and I use the reduced-sodium variety. You can use either vegetable or chicken stock in any variety of soup you choose to make. 2. Low-fat milk is an acceptable substitution if this is to be used for cooking, however, if you wish to reconstitute this to eat as a soup, it probably won't taste as good.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/homemade-condensed-cream-soups/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28The+Midnight+Baker%29

Original Homemade Italian Beef

Author: Randi|allrecipes.lcom
6 h 10 m - 6 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

3 pounds beef chuck roast
3 (1 ounce) packages dry Italian salad dressing mix
1 cup water\
1 (16 ounce) jar pepperoncini peppers
8 hamburger buns, split
Add all ingredients to list

Directions

1. Place the roast into a slow cooker, and season with Italian dressing mix. Pour in the water. Cover, and cook on High for 6 to 7 hours.

2. During the last hour, shred the meat with two forks - if it does not shred easily, cook longer.

3. Add the peppers, and as much of the juice as you like for additional flavor. Serve on buns.

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/91597/original-homemade-italian-beef/

White Bean and Ham Soup

With Easter around the corner, there is bound to be some ham served soon. The recipe can be doubled if using a large ham bone or two ham hocks.

Ingredients

1 smoked ham hock or leftover ham bone
3 cups of dry white beans
1 large onion, diced
10 peppercorns
6 whole allspice
1 bay leaf
1 1/2 teaspoon summer savory
2 tablespoons dried parsley
Salt and Pepper to taste
3 carrots, diced
dash of natural hickory liquid smoke (150 ml bottle Woodland brand)
Salt and Pepper to taste

Directions

1. Put the ham hock or ham bone in a saucepan and add water just enough to cover the bone.

2. Bring to a boil and then simmer a few hours until the ham is very tender. Remove bone from the pot, take the meat off, set aside meat until later, return bone to the pot.

3. Place spices in a spice ball or tie into a square of cheesecloth and add to soup.

4. Add beans and onion and simmer several hours until beans are nearly tender.

5. Add carrots, reserved ham and a dash of natural hickory liquid smoke.

6. Serve with a dollop of sour cream and add salt and pepper to taste.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/white-bean-and-ham-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Dutch Baby Pancake

This Dutch baby pancake, sometimes called a German pancake, is a not-too-sweet, crepe-like popover that makes the perfect breakfast or brunch. Dutch baby pancakes are sort of a cross between a crepe, a popover, and a very thin pancake. You get a little bit of crepe pancake from the bottom and unbelievably amazing puffy, popover-y, buttery crust around the edges. And the best part? It takes way less effort to make this than to make a batch of pancakes.

Yield: 4 servings
Prep: 5 minutes
Cook: 18 minutes
Total: 25 minutes

Ingredients:

1 cup (142 grams) all-purpose flour, sifted
4 eggs
1 cup (240 ml) whole milk, at room temperature
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
4 tablespoons (57 grams) unsalted butter, melted, divided
Powdered sugar, for dusting
Pancake syrup, for serving

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 475 degrees F.

2. In a blender, combine the flour, eggs, milk, salt, and 2 tablespoons of the melted butter. Blend until smooth with no lumps, 20 to 30 seconds.

3. In a 10-inch cast iron skillet, heat the remaining 2 tablespoons melted butter over high heat until foamy.

4. Add the batter and immediately put the skillet in the oven. Bake until the outside of the pancake is puffed and a deep golden color, 17 to 18 minutes.

5. Remove from the oven, slather with softened butter, and cut into quarters.

6. Pour syrup over the pancake slices and dust with powdered sugar.

Recipe Notes: If you don't have a cast iron skillet, you can use a heavy ovenproof skillet.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/dutch-baby-pancake/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Easy Peasy Carrot Salad

That French bistro fave carrot salad can easily be made at home. Fast, fresh and healthy this carrot salad is a must for a light lunch or dinner side.

Author: Pamela Braun|mymansbelly.com
Recipe type: Salad
Cuisine: French
Total time: 10 mins
Serves: 2

Ingredients

1 pound carrots, peeled and grated on the wide slot side of a box grater
¼ cup golden raisins
¼ cup chopped walnuts

For the Dressing

1 teaspoon grainy mustard
⅛ teaspoon honey
½ shallot, finely diced
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
kosher salt
freshly ground pepper

Instructions

1. In a large bowl, combine carrots with the raisins and walnuts.

For the Dressing

1. In a small bowl add the mustard, honey, shallot, lemon juice and olive oil. Give the dressing a good mix and taste it. Add salt and pepper to taste.

2. Re-mix the salad dressing then pour it over the carrot mixture.

3. Stir to thoroughly combine the dressing in with the carrots.

4. Serve.

http://mymansbelly.com/2017/03/21/easy-peasy-carrot-salad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MyMansBelly+%28My+Man%27s+Belly%29

Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to have gone quiet for a couple of weeks. First, we were rather busy, because of family staying with us to attend an aunt's funeral. As has been the case with several other people recently, it was the last of the older generation on my dad's side of the family, as the aunt who died was my dad's sister-in-law. I have two surviving aunts on my mum's side, her sister and her sister-in-law, but I am very much coming to realise that I am now the older generation. At the funeral, I met two cousins, one of whom I have not seen for 50 years, and both, like me, will be 70 this year.
> 
> However, despite feeling my age, last Saturday I did something which I have never done in my life before. I went down to London with my daughter and a neighbour to take part in the 'Unite for Europe' march. My first ever demo! I had had a few misgivings, in the light of the attack outside Parliament last Wednesday - not particularly because I felt we would be in any extra danger, but because there were concerns about putting an unnecessary burden on the police. However, it was a lovely, friendly and good-humoured event, and the police could not have been more friendly and welcoming. We walked from Park Lane to Westminster, ending outside the Houses of Parliament. Many of us carried blue and yellow flowers (the colours of the European flag), and these we left on the memorials to those who died in the attack. I am so glad I went, as I am sure are the other 25,000 who took part.
> 
> Sunday was Mother's Day, so we had several of the family over. We had an impromptu lunch here, then went for a walk in Burghley Park. This is attached to Burghley House, our local stately home, but the park is free of charge, so we often go there for walks or even picnics in the summer months. If you are ever in the area, the house is well worth a visit, or just enjoy a walk around the grounds. I had lots of vouchers from the girls, to spend at garden centres, so I am going to have fun deciding what to spend the on!


Sounds like you had a good time , glad it all went well and everyone stayed friendly


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know that - i have never been to one although i would like to - think there is one in toledo - keep telling heidi we need to go sometime. --- sam



jheiens said:


> But the chain/franchise of Steak and Shake has been around since long before we even thought of the term 'fast food', Sam. In the St. Louis, MO, area they were very popular and all over the City and County when Don and I were in high school before we ever met. That would be nearly 60 years ago.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That must have been a shocker. Did they come in a sauce or just plain feet? Were the nails still on? Yuk! I went to one in Toronto which was strictly Chinese. I ended up just having tea because I didn't know what to order.


They looked deep fried & crisp but we didn't try them


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just checked up on Debbie and see that winds will be 125 mph and will be due to hit Queensland area. Hoping my Australia friends will be safe. Also a concern for the NZ area as well. 
Thanks for the recipes,Sam. The coconut easy pie looks like a winner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are saying that Debbie may yet reach Cat 5, It will touch down on land they think in about six or eight hours time. Wind speeds predicted upwards of 270kph.


Scary storm, I hope all stay safe & dry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitting question ---

i'm knitting just on the back - arm hold shaping

"dec 1 st at each end of next 3 rows, then on the foll 17 alt rows."

i have done the first part - now i realize the 'dec 1' is coming up on the next 17 rows - what threw me was the alternate rows - wouldn't that put the decreases on the same side while the other side got no decreases? help. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I haven't ever had mudbugs, but Christopher likes them, you take the head off and suck out the insides, but then Christopher learned to eat clams on the half shell while eating them with his grandfather, my poor dad had to buy another dozen because Christopher held his own and met him clam for clam, so they each ate a dozen. lol, Christopher was only about 8 I think.


Yuk! Raw?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> knitting question ---
> 
> i'm knitting just on the back - arm hold shaping
> 
> ...


If you decrease 1 at each end of the next 3 rows, then decrease 1 Each End of following alternate rows you'll get even decreases.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I only buy them if they smell really really good, people look at me funny in the grocery store as I'm picking up and smelling fruits, but I have found that if they don't smell like what they are, they won't have any flavor either.


The odd time that I buy carrots, I always smell them as I have been burned a few times with musty ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nicho - just a lot of bad memories. i love the card you picked - it would be probably what i would think. --- sam



nicho said:


> I am quite excited about our reunion as most people who have been contacted are really keen. I am pleasantly surprised that after 50 years, so many are looking forward to catching up. Unlike the big graduating classes you are used to in the States, our final year had only 19 girls in it, so we have asked the girls from our Junior year (2 classes of about 35 in each) to join us. Only 1 person has said definitely not interested (health issues)and another has refused to attend if a certain teacher is there (50 years is a long time to hang on to a grudge!) Oh well, that's life. Reunion is not till November but I wanted to give everyone plenty of warning.
> 
> Kinda sad you won't be attending your reunion. I take it school does not hold fond memories for you! We are not having the reunion at our school, just in a restaurant, but there will be a tour of the school for those who want to go. Nothing of the buildings from our time remains, so I'm not expecting many takers for the tour.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is how some of us will feel!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I love all shellfish but can't eat raw oysters. We used to go to pick your own strawberries places when we lived inDevon, but one had to close due to a stupid woman hurting her ankle and suing them. The resulting requirements by the insurance company would have cost about 2 years proceeds. Sad as they were beautiful.


????So stupid to have to close because of a clutz


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, I just got a call from Stu, who had a bad thing happen on his way to work early this morning. He was driving in the street where our engineering workshop is, and suddenly a guy riding a bicycle with no lights on, came straight at the vehicle and slammed into it. Stu jumped out and the guy had hurt his leg. Stu was asking him why no lights on etc called ambulance, but the guy got up and staggered off before they arrived. He's a local person and is often seen riding in the area. Poor Stu is feeling very shocked, and worried for the stupid guy. He's going to have one hell of a bruise that's for sure and the truck has a broken front fender from impact. Not a good start to the day. The police arrived but the guy had gone, just hope he doesn't try and make out it was Stus fault as there were no witnesses, except the emergency operator on the phone.


Such a scare for Stu, I would think if the accident was reported & no injuries reported at the time he couldn't come back on you later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I love all shellfish but can't eat raw oysters. We used to go to pick your own strawberries places when we lived inDevon, but one had to close due to a stupid woman hurting her ankle and suing them. The resulting requirements by the insurance company would have cost about 2 years proceeds. Sad as they were beautiful.


It's too bad that frivolous lawsuits cause so much damage to small businesses and up insurance costs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Really windy, but Maya and I had short walk and fed carrots to horses. Thankfully wind at our back walking back to car. 65F, but wore fleece vest and jersey cowl overf head and ears. It is my DD Cathy's 56th birthday. They both work at SDSU college and are gojng to Zion for a minivacay on Wednesday.


Happy birthday to your DD


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our oldest daughter heather ann was born on our third anniversary. --- sam



darowil said:


> DD's birthday is our wedding anniversary and halfway between big brother and you is my birthday. And 2 nieces the day after yours and 1 great nephew a few days before mine-can't remember his exact date.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could also - except oysters unless they are in dressing or fried. --- sam



budasha said:


> The lobsters at Zehrs are pretty big. Are you saying that the shrimp in NZ are almost as big as that? I've seen some large scampi that are as big as the lobster canners. I had a couple of tails in my freezer and had those for dinner Friday. I could live on seafood. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, I just got a call from Stu, who had a bad thing happen on his way to work early this morning. He was driving in the street where our engineering workshop is, and suddenly a guy riding a bicycle with no lights on, came straight at the vehicle and slammed into it. Stu jumped out and the guy had hurt his leg. Stu was asking him why no lights on etc called ambulance, but the guy got up and staggered off before they arrived. He's a local person and is often seen riding in the area. Poor Stu is feeling very shocked, and worried for the stupid guy. He's going to have one hell of a bruise that's for sure and the truck has a broken front fender from impact. Not a good start to the day. The police arrived but the guy had gone, just hope he doesn't try and make out it was Stus fault as there were no witnesses, except the emergency operator on the phone.


Oh my! What a way to start the day, I'm glad that it's not worse than it was, for either of them. 
I would think that since the guy had wandered off and Stu had stuck around, they would be more inclined to believe Stu than the other guy if it comes to it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> If you decrease 1 at each end of the next 3 rows, then decrease 1 Each End of following alternate rows you'll get even decreases.


That's how I interpreted it too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so cute - they go and go and then they just drop where they are and go to sleep. chubby little legs. --- sam



KateB said:


> She wasn't bad, never actually woke properly, but I had to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep about 5 times during the night to get her back over. However I got up at 8am and she didn't wake for another 15 minutes! Her dad was staying here too, so they left just after lunchtime, but I've still got my great nephew here (20 months old) - his mum's away to a spa day so she brought him here at 9 this morning - but he has just crashed out on the floor, so peace for a while!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i usually sugar the store bought - it does bring out the flavor. but i agree - there is nothing that beats a fresh picked bright red strawberry. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't buy them, I think there would be more flavour eating the box they come in????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just checked up on Debbie and see that winds will be 125 mph and will be due to hit Queensland area. Hoping my Australia friends will be safe. Also a concern for the NZ area as well.
> Thanks for the recipes,Sam. The coconut easy pie looks like a winner.


Well away from us, they do sometimes make it across the Tasman Sea, but by my reckoning this one is a bit far north. There is some heavy rain due but it doesn't seem to be happening, at least where Fan and I live.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Scary storm, I hope all stay safe & dry


They have evacuated around 25,000 people, Bonnie, and say they will be unable to respond to the 'stay at homes' if they run into problems- too dangerous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> knitting question ---
> 
> i'm knitting just on the back - arm hold shaping
> 
> ...


Knit one row straight, decrease each end of next row, until you have your 17 decrease rows, 34 in total.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is almost 170mph - i think kate would call that blowing a hoolie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They are saying that Debbie may yet reach Cat 5, It will touch down on land they think in about six or eight hours time. Wind speeds predicted upwards of 270kph.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is almost 170mph - i think kate would call that blowing a hoolie. --- sam


It is pretty bad, and may be worse!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely view kate - the water looks cold - does it ever warm up? --- sam



KateB said:


> No, I think I will sleep well tonight! I took Harry (great nephew) home late this afternoon and got stuck in a traffic jam on the way back home - a journey which should have taken 30 minutes ended up being 1 hour 20 minutes! It was caused by road works in the town which (sod's law!) were packing up just as I approached them! However as I sat up the top of the Haylie Brae the view was tremendous - I took this from inside the car, but it really doesn't do it justice.....almost made the delay worthwhile!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to have gone quiet for a couple of weeks. First, we were rather busy, because of family staying with us to attend an aunt's funeral. As has been the case with several other people recently, it was the last of the older generation on my dad's side of the family, as the aunt who died was my dad's sister-in-law. I have two surviving aunts on my mum's side, her sister and her sister-in-law, but I am very much coming to realise that I am now the older generation. At the funeral, I met two cousins, one of whom I have not seen for 50 years, and both, like me, will be 70 this year.
> 
> However, despite feeling my age, last Saturday I did something which I have never done in my life before. I went down to London with my daughter and a neighbour to take part in the 'Unite for Europe' march. My first ever demo! I had had a few misgivings, in the light of the attack outside Parliament last Wednesday - not particularly because I felt we would be in any extra danger, but because there were concerns about putting an unnecessary burden on the police. However, it was a lovely, friendly and good-humoured event, and the police could not have been more friendly and welcoming. We walked from Park Lane to Westminster, ending outside the Houses of Parliament. Many of us carried blue and yellow flowers (the colours of the European flag), and these we left on the memorials to those who died in the attack. I am so glad I went, as I am sure are the other 25,000 who took part.
> 
> Sunday was Mother's Day, so we had several of the family over. We had an impromptu lunch here, then went for a walk in Burghley Park. This is attached to Burghley House, our local stately home, but the park is free of charge, so we often go there for walks or even picnics in the summer months. If you are ever in the area, the house is well worth a visit, or just enjoy a walk around the grounds. I had lots of vouchers from the girls, to spend at garden centres, so I am going to have fun deciding what to spend the on!


Other than having to say goodbye to your Aunt, it sounds like it was a good get together, nice that you were able to see a cousin that you'd not seen in so long. 
The march sounds like it was a good event, and it's great that the police were lovely. 
buying flowers/plants is always a fun time. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I sometimes have to get the grandchildren to haul me up again! :sm03: :sm17:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Easy Peasy Carrot Salad
> 
> That French bistro fave carrot salad can easily be made at home. Fast, fresh and healthy this carrot salad is a must for a light lunch or dinner side.
> 
> ...


Some great recipes there Sam, I've bookmarked to go print out several. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the children next door can go through a watermelon in less than a day. they really like it. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Don't forget thumping a watermelon! I think it is supposed to sound hollow. I also saw on FB a way to look at the striping to determine sweetness.I should have saved it. Watermelon is one of my favorites!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Crayfish in store today at $46 each


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - not a good day for sure. hope the other guy is ok also. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning all, I just got a call from Stu, who had a bad thing happen on his way to work early this morning. He was driving in the street where our engineering workshop is, and suddenly a guy riding a bicycle with no lights on, came straight at the vehicle and slammed into it. Stu jumped out and the guy had hurt his leg. Stu was asking him why no lights on etc called ambulance, but the guy got up and staggered off before they arrived. He's a local person and is often seen riding in the area. Poor Stu is feeling very shocked, and worried for the stupid guy. He's going to have one hell of a bruise that's for sure and the truck has a broken front fender from impact. Not a good start to the day. The police arrived but the guy had gone, just hope he doesn't try and make out it was Stus fault as there were no witnesses, except the emergency operator on the phone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to dd - i loved zion when i was there - beautiful there. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Really windy, but Maya and I had short walk and fed carrots to horses. Thankfully wind at our back walking back to car. 65F, but wore fleece vest and jersey cowl overf head and ears. It is my DD Cathy's 56th birthday. They both work at SDSU college and are gojng to Zion for a minivacay on Wednesday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, bookmarked Italian beef and carrot dish. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is supposed to say arm hole. --- sam



thewren said:


> knitting question ---
> 
> i'm knitting just on the back - arm hold shaping
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, how fun. Ive never demonstrated either.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks re the accident. I've been upto the fish shop as you see from photo, thought Stu might like some fish for dinner which he loves after the bad start earlier. The crayfish are quite small in the photo, the larger ones would fetch double that price. Hence we don't buy them either, as the export market gets high prices for them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Goodness, I'm glad Stu wasn't physically injured but what a thing to happen--hope the man is okay also and doesn't ride without lights again!

The storm sounds terrible--hope everyone comes through okay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't alternate rows mean every other one? or am i reading it wrong. --- sam



martina said:


> If you decrease 1 at each end of the next 3 rows, then decrease 1 Each End of following 17 alternate rows you'll get even decreases.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.
Sam, one of my fav sammies is Oyster Poorboy. Oh yum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you folks re the accident. I've been upto the fish shop as you see from photo, thought Stu might like some fish for dinner which he loves after the bad start earlier. The crayfish are quite small in the photo, the larger ones would fetch double that price. Hence we don't buy them either, as the export market gets high prices for them.


Are you having Crayfish for dinner?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't alternate rows mean every other one? or am i reading it wrong. --- sam


every other row is a decrease row, Sam at BOTH ends then one row straight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, how frightening for Stu. Praying storm will downgrade And miss land.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, how frightening for Stu. Praying storm will downgrade And miss land.


Fan/Stu; me/Fale


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks martina - does that mean dec 1 at the end of the next 17 rows? --- sam --- i feel so dumb.



martina said:


> If you decrease 1 at each end of the next 3 rows, then decrease 1 Each End of following alternate rows you'll get even decreases.


NOTE ADDED: think i have it now martina - thanks for your help. i just wasn't reading it correctly - i see i need to frog that last three rows - i read right over the 'each end' - so will go back and decrease the right way - which makes the alternate rows make so much more sense - i was forgetting decrease beg and end of row. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just checked up on Debbie and see that winds will be 125 mph and will be due to hit Queensland area. Hoping my Australia friends will be safe. Also a concern for the NZ area as well.
> Thanks for the recipes,Sam. The coconut easy pie looks like a winner.


Wow, that is some serious wind speed, I agree, I hope that everyone is safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yuk! Raw?


Yep, well with horseradish and Tobasco. :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, my goodness that is a lot of money. We could get lobster for about $20/pound. I remember catching crayfish in streams when camping. We'd also collect mussels and crabs from beach. Decades ago we would buy chicken (one claww) lobster for $1/lb in Maine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will do that. thanks julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Knit one row straight, decrease each end of next row, until you have your 17 decrease rows, 34 in total.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> martina - does that mean dec 1 at the end of the next 17 rows? --- sam --- i feel so dumb.


NO Sam knit one row with NO decreases, then knit a row with decreases at EACH end, till you have a total of 34 rows.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> martina - does that mean dec 1 at the end of the next 17 rows? --- sam --- i feel so dumb.


No, Sam. Decrease one stitch at the beginning and at the end of every other row.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they doi not look good. imho --- sam



Fan said:


> Crayfish in store today at $46 each


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will do that. thanks julie. --- sam


Good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally got it through my thick head - thanks julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> every other row is a decrease row, Sam at BOTH ends then one row straight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally got it through my thick head - thanks julie. --- sam


Glad we got there- otherwise no accounting for the shape!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have evacuated around 25,000 people, Bonnie, and say they will be unable to respond to the 'stay at homes' if they run into problems- too dangerous.


It's awful that that many have to evacuate, I sure hope though that none decide to stay with their homes, but I understand staying if you have animals and cant take them with you. Such a scary thing to go through, I hope that it downgrades tremendously before hitting land.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the children next door can go through a watermelon in less than a day. they really like it. --- sam


I used to love watermelon but now a days they just have no flavor. Oh well, maybe we'll get some good ones out of the garden. 
The broccoli and cauliflower have sprouted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie - i wasn't reading correctly - completely misread the 'each end' - how does one missread that i ask? i've got it straight now. thanks again. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> NO Sam knit one row with NO decreases, then knit a row with decreases at EACH end, till you have a total of 34 rows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Crayfish in store today at $46 each


Wow, too rich for my blood.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad we got there- otherwise no accounting for the shape!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a lovely view kate - the water looks cold - does it ever warm up? --- sam


No!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kathleendoris - i think i've got it now - need to read the directions more carefully next time. more carefully - is that grammatically correct? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> No, Sam. Decrease one stitch at the beginning and at the end of every other row.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i gather then that there is no swimming going on there. --- sam



KateB said:


> No!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't alternate rows mean every other one? or am i reading it wrong. --- sam


Yes, but you are decreasing at the start of the row *and* at the end so your decreases would be the same on each edge.
Edit - I see that you've twigged now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i gather then that there is no swimming going on there. --- sam


Oh some hardy souls do, in fact for the last few summers (when the water is very slightly less freezing at about 19C/66F) there has been a charity swim across to Cumbrae, the first island you can see in the photo, a distance of just under 5 miles!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bad news about Cyclone Debbie, she is holding stationery and building bigger and more destructive. Life in those areas on hold. TV is focused on this weather situation.

Hope the homeless have somewhere to go


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kathleendoris - i think i've got it now - need to read the directions more carefully next time. more carefully - is that grammatically correct? --- sam


Yes, it's grammatically correct! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad news about Cyclone Debbie, she is holding stationery and building bigger and more destructive. Life in those areas on hold. TV is focused on this weather situation.
> 
> Hope the homeless have somewhere to go


Prayers for all up there, I've got a friend in Hervey Bay south of it, but if it goes down the coast it could be catastrophic for anyone in its path. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> they doi not look good. imho --- sam


 I like them but himself doesn't, they're very sweet and rich tasting. Too expensive so settled for snapper instead for tonight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've gotten two more quilts done--pictures, too, for a change!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought about doing the ebook but just did the one. I did like the sister pattern too and like you said very easy.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The layer dress is pretty, as is the "sister" pattern, put the e-book on my library, might be worth the price for both. They are simple, but so smooth and classy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a nice view! At least you had one small perk being stuck in the traffic jam.


KateB said:


> No, I think I will sleep well tonight! I took Harry (great nephew) home late this afternoon and got stuck in a traffic jam on the way back home - a journey which should have taken 30 minutes ended up being 1 hour 20 minutes! It was caused by road works in the town which (sod's law!) were packing up just as I approached them! However as I sat up the top of the Haylie Brae the view was tremendous - I took this from inside the car, but it really doesn't do it justice.....almost made the delay worthwhile!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Prayers for all up there, I've got a friend in Hervey Bay south of it, but if it goes down the coast it could be catastrophic for anyone in its path. Hope you are ok.


I dearly hope and pray that everyone in it's path is safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten two more quilts done--pictures, too, for a change!


Those are lovely, I love love love the 2nd one, so bright and cheery like a sunrise.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, yeah you, very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes every other row Sam but you are decreasing at both ends of each of the alternate row thus decreasing 2 stitches each row.



thewren said:


> wouldn't alternate rows mean every other one? or am i reading it wrong. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! I love oysters; fried, baked, stew, smoked, even raw!


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you.
> Sam, one of my fav sammies is Oyster Poorboy. Oh yum.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You were just pulling another type of gwenie....over thinking!!!


thewren said:


> thanks martina - does that mean dec 1 at the end of the next 17 rows? --- sam --- i feel so dumb.
> 
> NOTE ADDED: think i have it now martina - thanks for your help. i just wasn't reading it correctly - i see i need to frog that last three rows - i read right over the 'each end' - so will go back and decrease the right way - which makes the alternate rows make so much more sense - i was forgetting decrease beg and end of row. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! I love oysters; fried, baked, stew, smoked, even raw!


Raw with some black pepper and lemon juice squeezed over mmmmm yum! But they're either love em or hate em kind of thing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And Nectarines definitely lack flavor if they have no scent.


You're right about that. I have bought imported peaches that look so good and even smell good but are hard and tasteless. I'm not sure where they came from but haven't bought them since.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful quilts Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten two more quilts done--pictures, too, for a change!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I think I will sleep well tonight! I took Harry (great nephew) home late this afternoon and got stuck in a traffic jam on the way back home - a journey which should have taken 30 minutes ended up being 1 hour 20 minutes! It was caused by road works in the town which (sod's law!) were packing up just as I approached them! However as I sat up the top of the Haylie Brae the view was tremendous - I took this from inside the car, but it really doesn't do it justice.....almost made the delay worthwhile!


Lovely view.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I'm about to go make the coconut pie....been craving a homemade coconut pie for weeks and this is a quick easy recipe. Will let you know how it goes! Ta-ta for now. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's awful that that many have to evacuate, I sure hope though that none decide to stay with their homes, but I understand staying if you have animals and cant take them with you. Such a scary thing to go through, I hope that it downgrades tremendously before hitting land.


The longer it's out at sea, likely the worse it will be.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ugh! Don't even get me started on how revolting oysters are! LOL
> 
> I always smell the fruit, too--and feel the produce to see if it's firm, etc. Once you've grown your own food and know how to tell things are ready to eat, shopping can be quite the process. :sm23:


It just goes to show you how different our tastes are--I love oysters. Our lives will never be dull :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie - i wasn't reading correctly - completely misread the 'each end' - how does one missread that i ask? i've got it straight now. thanks again. --- sam


Glad we got it sorted for you!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> wouldn't alternate rows mean every other one? or am i reading it wrong. --- sam


Yes but you need to decrease at Each End to get both sides matching.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Denise. Thanks for sharing the great photos. I agree, who needs to see my food?
> Too bad your DD had crappy weather when home & sad the wedding was cancelled.
> How's your back doing?
> Reunions are such great fun, my class was so small we had our last reunion at my house, I suppose yours will be much larger


Hi Bonnie, my back is so much better. So good to be pain free at last. It is taking time to build up my walking capacity. Finding hills difficult, so may be I won't be doing a scenic hike in Cinque Terre. Not long till our Europe trip now - only 5 weeks.

Our reunion will be small. We are expecting 35 out of a graduating class of only 19 and Junior classes (2 years previously when most kids left school in those days)of about 70. We have only had 2 previous reunions in 50 years so I am hoping this will be a big success. Should be. People sound very upbeat about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope he didn't have much damage! I know some other areas had hail also. I guess I'm lucky that it missed me, or came in the middle of the night and I slept through it!


I saw the pictures of the hail on the news. They must have done some damage.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> The lobsters at Zehrs are pretty big. Are you saying that the shrimp in NZ are almost as big as that? I've seen some large scampi that are as big as the lobster canners. I had a couple of tails in my freezer and had those for dinner Friday. I could live on seafood. :sm09:


Just Google "Crayfish New Zealand" and look at the images there, you will see how huge they are in comparison to Zehrs. It's a joke re the shrimps to most down under folk re our shrimps they are so tiny here, not quite as big as Zehrs lobsters but at least 2-3 times larger than the shrimps they sell. Have you never seen the commercial on TV with "Crocodile Dundee" joking about the shrimps and lobsters. Come on down to Aussie and we will throw a real shrimp on the Barbie.

I too could live on seafood. ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten two more quilts done--pictures, too, for a change!


They do look good!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to repeat Sam. Didn't realise you'd got it from others now. We all misread things sometimes.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you had a good fortnight with DD. How traumatic for the bride to be to need to deal with all that. And then to be pregnant as well.
> You really are having awful weather aren't you? Glad I'm down here. While we had a hot summer we didn't have a huge number of really hot days, just lots of hot days.
> And March has been really hot- today was meant to be 37 but overnight they dropped it to 34 and at 4pm it has reached 33. So not nearly as bad as expected (mind you it feels like 37.5 according to Weatherzone). Comfortable with the fan on.
> 
> Your photos are good- especially love the rock formation. That tripon the Hawksbury sounds like it would be great to do.


Agree - March has been way too hot here as well (not to mention wet!) A very disappointing start to autumn. We will have to do the Riverboat Postman trip next time you come to Sydney!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry to repeat Sam. Didn't realise you'd got it from others now. We all misread things sometimes.


 :sm24:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to hear from you and amazing photos! Have been thinking of you with that crazy weather you have had.


 :sm24: :sm24: Summer was awful and so far autumn is too! Can only get better, can't it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But what salaries they must be on!?


I don't know how their pay is but I would think the retailer would get the best of the bargain.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice to hear from you Nicho and thanks for sharing your photos. So glad you had a nice visit with your DD. I love the flowers in the fountain!


 :sm24: :sm24: Here is one of the florist shop in the complex.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know how their pay is but I would think the retailer would get the best of the bargain.


Maybe the boss pays? Certainly sounds like the retailer wins.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Here is one of the florist shop in the complex.


lovely!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, I just got a call from Stu, who had a bad thing happen on his way to work early this morning. He was driving in the street where our engineering workshop is, and suddenly a guy riding a bicycle with no lights on, came straight at the vehicle and slammed into it. Stu jumped out and the guy had hurt his leg. Stu was asking him why no lights on etc called ambulance, but the guy got up and staggered off before they arrived. He's a local person and is often seen riding in the area. Poor Stu is feeling very shocked, and worried for the stupid guy. He's going to have one hell of a bruise that's for sure and the truck has a broken front fender from impact. Not a good start to the day. The police arrived but the guy had gone, just hope he doesn't try and make out it was Stus fault as there were no witnesses, except the emergency operator on the phone.


That's not a good start to the day. I'm sure Stu has given all the information to the police and hopefully they went to find the cyclist. The fact that Stu called an ambulance is a plus for him. There must have been some reason the man didn't stick around.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Wrong post sorru


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sitting here, safe in Southern Queensland, watching news coverage of Cyclone Debbie, a dangerous high Cat 4 cyclone. Saw a satilite pic of this system. Cloud swirling from Townsville in the north down past Gladstone not that far north from here. Over 1000 lms of coastline being impacted.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Crayfish in store today at $46 each


Oh groan!!!! Well I shall have to start saving my nickels and dimes or perhaps I should say $$$$$'s at that price to be able to afford a trip to New Zealand.

Are you able to still go down to the wharfs and buy them directly from the fishing boats?

CDN$ 100. = NZ$102.18. Sure will have to start saving big time for a trip and too pay for the food etc.

Shouldn't the cyclists pay for the damages to the car? Maybe that's why he took off before the Police and Ambulance arrived.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Some really good recipes. I haven't had lemon pie for ages. This one makes my mouth water. Hope the boys enjoy baseball camp.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Fan said:


> Crayfish in store today at $46 each


Our crawfish look a little different and are about two dollars a pound. It's the seasoning that makes them good. We just ate some yesterday. I was able to put away a couple of pounds (you only eat the tail after you peel it.). You can suck the juice out of the head, but I don't do that...I'm a lady. ;~)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Our crawfish look a little different and are about two dollars a pound. It's the seasoning that makes them good. We just ate some yesterday. I was able to put away a couple of pounds (you only eat the tail after you peel it.). You can suck the juice out of the head, but I don't do that...I'm a lady. ;~)


Yours are minute in comparison to ours. A good sized one can be 4 -5 inches in diameter at the tail. Larger than the sweet corn in your photo!
BTW, welcome to Sam's Tea Party!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to have gone quiet for a couple of weeks. First, we were rather busy, because of family staying with us to attend an aunt's funeral. As has been the case with several other people recently, it was the last of the older generation on my dad's side of the family, as the aunt who died was my dad's sister-in-law. I have two surviving aunts on my mum's side, her sister and her sister-in-law, but I am very much coming to realise that I am now the older generation. At the funeral, I met two cousins, one of whom I have not seen for 50 years, and both, like me, will be 70 this year.
> 
> However, despite feeling my age, last Saturday I did something which I have never done in my life before. I went down to London with my daughter and a neighbour to take part in the 'Unite for Europe' march. My first ever demo! I had had a few misgivings, in the light of the attack outside Parliament last Wednesday - not particularly because I felt we would be in any extra danger, but because there were concerns about putting an unnecessary burden on the police. However, it was a lovely, friendly and good-humoured event, and the police could not have been more friendly and welcoming. We walked from Park Lane to Westminster, ending outside the Houses of Parliament. Many of us carried blue and yellow flowers (the colours of the European flag), and these we left on the memorials to those who died in the attack. I am so glad I went, as I am sure are the other 25,000 who took part.
> 
> Sunday was Mother's Day, so we had several of the family over. We had an impromptu lunch here, then went for a walk in Burghley Park. This is attached to Burghley House, our local stately home, but the park is free of charge, so we often go there for walks or even picnics in the summer months. If you are ever in the area, the house is well worth a visit, or just enjoy a walk around the grounds. I had lots of vouchers from the girls, to spend at garden centres, so I am going to have fun deciding what to spend the on!


Sounds like you had a wonderful experience. I'm glad you ventured out and had a new experience!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, all, for the compliments on the quilts. I've quite a stack to take and wash now! I might knit tonight and take a break from sewing while I decide which one is next. I'm not even sure what's in the project bag right now. 

I had a big salad for supper. We've been warm but tomorrow is supposed to be cold and rainy. It's getting cloudy and the wind is picking up. 

Those flowers are beautiful! We have tulips and irises blooming right now (the irises still surprise me, as back home they bloom in summer). The irises are purple and the tulips are red-orange. It's nice to have color, for when full summer gets here everything will be crispy brown! 

Gwen, your coconut pie sounds good. And I'll stick to using crawdads for fish bait! LOL


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Here are some pictures from TV coverage

Pic 1 shows strength of wind on coconut palms

Pic 2 shows the sea water breaching marina walls


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yours are minute in comparison to ours. A good sized one can be 4 -5 inches in diameter at the tail. Larger than the sweet corn in your photo!
> BTW, welcome to Sam's Tea Party!


Haha...I guess we would call yours lobsters down here. Ours are tee-tiny, but very tasty. Do you cook yours like a lobster? I sure hope they are tasty at that price.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I saw the pictures of the hail on the news. They must have done some damage.


The news said that some areas got baseball size hail. That does a lot of damage. One of DD's friends have to file claims on both of their cars. She thinks they are the only friends that had damage. Other friends were close. The thing about tornadoes is that one house can be totally leveled and the houses on either side not have any damage at all. Funny thing, tornadoes.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

All caught up for now!

Busy day, spent most of the morning with the Bank again, then Mercedes, back to the Bank(s) then my Internet crashed!!! Goodness I was on and off the phone from 9.30-12.45. Phew!! Hopefully everything is sorted out now but I will be checking to see if my payment is taken off for the car payment. Now doing this through a different Bank.

I was so angry at these thieves, don't ask me what a was calling them this morning not fit for anyone's ears but theirs and mine as I was of course the one saying them, lol!
I do hope none of you ever have to go through something like this. Thankfully I have only one payment coming out of that account, goodness knows how frustrating this must be for those who have several more coming out of their Bank accounts.
Vent over, I am calm now. ????

My friend drove me over to the Dollar store to buy a book so that I can document everything there and not on little sticky notes. I'm so bad at that then they get lost or never in the right place when I need them. "Oh de joy", this getting old.

So many pretty knitted items that you are all posting I truly wonder when I will have the time to take my knitting needles in my hands again, seems I'm always busy doing other things. Only one more of the bathrooms trim to be painted, taped all the edges this afternoon so am hoping to get the 1st coating on tomorrow, 2nd Wednesday then I'm finished. Yah!

Did start another Chemo Hat a couple of weeks back, it's still laying where I left it. Thankfully as it's fluffy wool it won't be needed for someone till next Fall/Winter. By then hope to have several finished to donate to the hospital.

Night All, hugs for those in need. 
Please, please, no damage or loss of life in the Hurricane areas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Haha...I guess we would call yours lobsters down here. Ours are tee-tiny, but very tasty. Do you cook yours like a lobster? I sure hope they are tasty at that price.


Boil them- although a lot are sold cooked. I love the taste, but have not been able to afford it for years, now.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Boil them- although a lot are sold cooked. I love the taste, but have not been able to afford it for years, now.


I can see why. That's pretty steep. :~)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> I can see why. That's pretty steep. :~)


Sure is!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Debbie really looks bad! I hope everyone will be safe.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:25 pm and I have caught up
Gage was home from school today as he had a cough yesterday and was up a lot through out the night coughing. For the most part he was good. Acted up a bit tonight. 

Spent most of my day working on the baby blanket and watching movies. Also made some chocolate macaroons.

All in all was an ok day.

Was rainy and overcast but it was warm.

See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just took the coconut pie out of the oven....can't wait for it to cool so I can sample it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying there won't be much damage or any loss of life. Stay safe!


busyworkerbee said:


> Here are some pictures from TV coverage
> 
> Pic 1 shows strength of wind on coconut palms
> 
> Pic 2 shows the sea water breaching marina walls


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen the pie is making my mouth water????

Prayers going up that all in the path of Debbie are safe.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm really out of the loop as far as the news our local is bad enough! I watch it at my mother in law's but where are the storms praying everyone is ok! oops read the post I guess it's near New Zealand?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's not a good start to the day. I'm sure Stu has given all the information to the police and hopefully they went to find the cyclist. The fact that Stu called an ambulance is a plus for him. There must have been some reason the man didn't stick around.


He thinks it's because he had no helmet or lights on the bike, or possibly on drugs! Our laws state you must wear a crash helmet when biking on the road and have lights etc so you can be seen in the dark.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the coconut pie out of the oven....can't wait for it to cool so I can sample it!


That looks yummy!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

yummy pie Gwen!! Sorelena love your quilts!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh groan!!!! Well I shall have to start saving my nickels and dimes or perhaps I should say $$$$$'s at that price to be able to afford a trip to New Zealand.
> 
> Are you able to still go down to the wharfs and buy them directly from the fishing boats?
> 
> ...


There is a big seafood store in the CBD downtown Auckland where it comes in fresh each day off the boats, but not out in the suburbs where we are.
The cyclist would not pay anything, he wouldn't be able to afford to! We have a client who rents our front yard at work and he's a auto repairer so Stu will get a good deal from him., and we have insurance too. Haven't spoken anymore to Stu yet but will find out more tonight when he gets home in an hour or 2.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen that's one very tasty looking pie, yum!
Sorlenna the quilts are great, nice bright colours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I sometimes have to get the grandchildren to haul me up again! :sm03: :sm17:


Mon eois not quite up to that yet. And her sibling will be even further from that. Yes Elizabeth is to be a big sister late September! On David's birthday she came walking down the passage in a clean T-shirt. Why Mum was changing her just before bath time made no sense. But as she got closer I saw the t-shirt said "I'm going to be a big sister". I wasn't actually surprised as Brett had asked Vicky if she could eat ham. My antenna went up at that. Had the 12 week ultrasound last week and all the various tests they do and everything is fine. And Vicky is also not as sick as last time. So another KTP Grandbaby on the way.

But by the time I am 70 they will both be able to get Grandma up.

On Elizabeth- she sat on my lap rocked and said row. And repeated that a few times. She loves Row Row Row your boat. Couldn't help but think of Caitlyn with her Baa Baa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes he is shaken, but as he put it I got a big adrenaline rush! He's very caring and was really concerned for the guys wellbeing. Hopefully the guy has learned his lesson, not to ride all over the street in the dark without lights. Such a worry as it could have been so much worse! What if he had died?


And he could have easily been seriously injured. Wonder if he had been drinking or taking something else?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> And he could have easily been seriously injured. Wonder if he had been drinking or taking something else?


Yes we do wonder if that's why he walked off, also he was in breach of the law regarding wearing helmets and having lights on his bike, so wouldn't want to pay a fine.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it's grammatically correct! :sm24:


SAM--

In US this phrase implies that you thought you had been careful but have now realized that you missed a significant piece of the info given.

Ohio Joy :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kathleendoris - i think i've got it now - need to read the directions more carefully next time. more carefully - is that grammatically correct? --- sam


Sounds correct to me- after all that was just what you needed to do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just checked up on Debbie and see that winds will be 125 mph and will be due to hit Queensland area. Hoping my Australia friends will be safe. Also a concern for the NZ area as well.
> Thanks for the recipes,Sam. The coconut easy pie looks like a winner.


That doesn't sound good. Hope everyone stays unharmed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The odd time that I buy carrots, I always smell them as I have been burned a few times with musty ones.


I never thought of doing that but it's a good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have evacuated around 25,000 people, Bonnie, and say they will be unable to respond to the 'stay at homes' if they run into problems- too dangerous.


Let's hope no one runs into any problems.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Crayfish in store today at $46 each


Wow - they are big.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't alternate rows mean every other one? or am i reading it wrong. --- sam


It isn't very clear, Sam, but I think they mean to decrease every row but at opposite ends every other row. Don't know if I'm being very clear either.

Edit: I see we have different versions. Sam, I yield to the experts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, well with horseradish and Tobasco. :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulation on the news of another grandbaby! So glad Vickie isn't as sick with this one.


darowil said:


> Mon eois not quite up to that yet. And her sibling will be even further from that. Yes Elizabeth is to be a big sister late September! On David's birthday she came walking down the passage in a clean T-shirt. Why Mum was changing her just before bath time made no sense. But as she got closer I saw the t-shirt said "I'm going to be a big sister". I wasn't actually surprised as Brett had asked Vicky if she could eat ham. My antenna went up at that. Had the 12 week ultrasound last week and all the various tests they do and everything is fine. And Vicky is also not as sick as last time. So another KTP Grandbaby on the way.
> 
> But by the time I am 70 they will both be able to get Grandma up.
> 
> On Elizabeth- she sat on my lap rocked and said row. And repeated that a few times. She loves Row Row Row your boat. Couldn't help but think of Caitlyn with her Baa Baa.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten two more quilts done--pictures, too, for a change!


Very nice.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - they are big.


Those are small ones, they can grow much bigger than that, such a delicate sweet taste but quite rich. We have them just boiled, or in a Mornay sauce.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just Google "Crayfish New Zealand" and look at the images there, you will see how huge they are in comparison to Zehrs. It's a joke re the shrimps to most down under folk re our shrimps they are so tiny here, not quite as big as Zehrs lobsters but at least 2-3 times larger than the shrimps they sell. Have you never seen the commercial on TV with "Crocodile Dundee" joking about the shrimps and lobsters. Come on down to Aussie and we will throw a real shrimp on the Barbie.
> 
> I too could live on seafood. ????????????????????????????????????


It's been years since I've seen that commercial. Next time I buy shrimp, it will be the large ones (if I can find them, they're not always available).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Here is one of the florist shop in the complex.


Beautiful flowers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Our crawfish look a little different and are about two dollars a pound. It's the seasoning that makes them good. We just ate some yesterday. I was able to put away a couple of pounds (you only eat the tail after you peel it.). You can suck the juice out of the head, but I don't do that...I'm a lady. ;~)


That's quite a feast. I could eat the tails but no sucking of the head (thanks). Are you new to our 
Tea Party? Welcome.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joy--may you be blessed today and every day!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bella & family.
> 
> All this talk of Joanns...I need to get over there myself so I can keep going with these projects. Speaking of that, here's a picture of the one I finished yesterday (tote bag).


Very nice bag! I really like the colours you used ????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, wonderful Vicki not sick this pregnancy. Congratulations on news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here are some pictures from TV coverage
> 
> Pic 1 shows strength of wind on coconut palms
> 
> Pic 2 shows the sea water breaching marina walls


Too scary.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cronewbie, welcome to KTP.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the coconut pie out of the oven....can't wait for it to cool so I can sample it!


That looks so good. I sure want to make one now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> He thinks it's because he had no helmet or lights on the bike, or possibly on drugs! Our laws state you must wear a crash helmet when biking on the road and have lights etc so you can be seen in the dark.


I guess he didn't want to be caught on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The longer it's out at sea, likely the worse it will be.


That is sadly true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Here is one of the florist shop in the complex.


Very pretty flowers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here are some pictures from TV coverage
> 
> Pic 1 shows strength of wind on coconut palms
> 
> Pic 2 shows the sea water breaching marina walls


Wow, like watching a hurricane off the coast of Galveston, it looks like.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the coconut pie out of the oven....can't wait for it to cool so I can sample it!


Looks good Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mon eois not quite up to that yet. And her sibling will be even further from that. Yes Elizabeth is to be a big sister late September! On David's birthday she came walking down the passage in a clean T-shirt. Why Mum was changing her just before bath time made no sense. But as she got closer I saw the t-shirt said "I'm going to be a big sister". I wasn't actually surprised as Brett had asked Vicky if she could eat ham. My antenna went up at that. Had the 12 week ultrasound last week and all the various tests they do and everything is fine. And Vicky is also not as sick as last time. So another KTP Grandbaby on the way.
> 
> But by the time I am 70 they will both be able to get Grandma up.
> 
> On Elizabeth- she sat on my lap rocked and said row. And repeated that a few times. She loves Row Row Row your boat. Couldn't help but think of Caitlyn with her Baa Baa.


*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL!!!*
Good that Vicky hasn't been as sick, you'd certainly have known sooner if she had been. lol How exciting!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they would definitely have to be hardy - i would hand out the hot coffee on the other end. --- sam



KateB said:


> Oh some hardy souls do, in fact for the last few summers (when the water is very slightly less freezing at about 19C/66F) there has been a charity swim across to Cumbrae, the first island you can see in the photo, a distance of just under 5 miles!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up, seems David will be home tonight and tomorrow night, gone Wednesday and home Thursday thru Sunday nights. 
He's cramping my style man. LOL!!! Just kidding, it's been a long time since I've had him home this many nights at once though, when he's around that much, we're usually on vacation. lol 
He's doing local sugar runs all week, then Wed evening after sugar runs, he'll take a load to Longmont, Colorado (only a few hours away) and bring back a load on Thursday morning and probably do sugar runs the rest of the day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these two quilts are lovely -- love the table pad - nicely done. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten two more quilts done--pictures, too, for a change!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i am square on it now - i wasn't reading carefully enough - completely overlooked 'at each end. i'll get it right this time. thanks for your help. --- sam



martina said:


> Yes but you need to decrease at Each End to get both sides matching.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David has to be up by 5:45am so I'm off to bed I think, I'm tired. Tomorrow is Marla and my day out and about to the gym around noonish and then knit group all afternoon, so getting up early is probably not a bad thing. Need to get something out of the freezer for dinner tomorrow, so I'd best do that now. 
Sweet dreams y'all, see you in the morning.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

budasha said:


> That's quite a feast. I could eat the tails but no sucking of the head (thanks). Are you new to our
> Tea Party? Welcome.


Thanks...I wS drawn in by the picture of crawfish under the new category "pictures". I'm not sure what a tea party is but it looks like lots of good information. Thanks for,the welcome. I, too, am praying for the people being threatened by cyclone Debbie. We have hurricanes here, so I feel for them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please come back and spend a little more time with us cronewbie - we love having new people join in on the conversation and sharing a cuppa with us. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Cronewbie said:


> Wrong post sorru


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome newbies! I hope you will join us again!

Congratulations to all the future grandmothers! I hope the moms will have easy pregnancies! DD told me tonight that they are putting "trying" on hold. They had so much fun on the honeymoon that they want to enjoy each other a little while longer. I support their reasoning, but I have to admit, I'm a little disappointed. I really want to be a grandmother!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you are back - do you live in louisiana where cray fish are popular. --- sam



Cronewbie said:


> Our crawfish look a little different and are about two dollars a pound. It's the seasoning that makes them good. We just ate some yesterday. I was able to put away a couple of pounds (you only eat the tail after you peel it.). You can suck the juice out of the head, but I don't do that...I'm a lady. ;~)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, the pie looks awesome! Wish I could have a piece!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Crayfish in store today at $46 each


Don't think that will be on my menu


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a wicked storm - not sure i would stay home and face it. hope all those that did stay home are safe and continue to be so. and the homeless - where would they go? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Here are some pictures from TV coverage
> 
> Pic 1 shows strength of wind on coconut palms
> 
> Pic 2 shows the sea water breaching marina walls


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen that's one very tasty looking pie, yum!
> Sorlenna the quilts are great, nice bright colours.


I've another that is really bright! I cut a couple more backing pieces, more batting will be next, then ironing and making the "sandwich" so they're ready to quilt. My biggest trouble now is finding enough space to lay them out. 
:sm16: I suppose I'll try the bed for the biggest ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be nice seeing pictures of all your hard work in the bathroom. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> All caught up for now!
> 
> Busy day, spent most of the morning with the Bank again, then Mercedes, back to the Bank(s) then my Internet crashed!!! Goodness I was on and off the phone from 9.30-12.45. Phew!! Hopefully everything is sorted out now but I will be checking to see if my payment is taken off for the car payment. Now doing this through a different Bank.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh that does look tasty gwen. yummy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the coconut pie out of the oven....can't wait for it to cool so I can sample it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you, Margaret! What lovely news!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats grandma and grandpa. --- sam



darowil said:


> Mon eois not quite up to that yet. And her sibling will be even further from that. Yes Elizabeth is to be a big sister late September! On David's birthday she came walking down the passage in a clean T-shirt. Why Mum was changing her just before bath time made no sense. But as she got closer I saw the t-shirt said "I'm going to be a big sister". I wasn't actually surprised as Brett had asked Vicky if she could eat ham. My antenna went up at that. Had the 12 week ultrasound last week and all the various tests they do and everything is fine. And Vicky is also not as sick as last time. So another KTP Grandbaby on the way.
> 
> But by the time I am 70 they will both be able to get Grandma up.
> 
> On Elizabeth- she sat on my lap rocked and said row. And repeated that a few times. She loves Row Row Row your boat. Couldn't help but think of Caitlyn with her Baa Baa.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Stu just got home and told me the rest of what happened this morning. He was turning into the street when the cyclist came straight at him, his pedal hit the truck and he went flying up in the air across the hood of the truck, with his bike and landed on the footpath. Stu tried to keep him still until ambulance arrived but he said he needed to get to work and got up and started walking up the street.All efforts for medical help were rejected so, Stu waited for awhile to see if he fell down again but he kept going until out of sight. So he cancelled the ambulance call and went upto work. Soon after Doug and Tyler our staff arrived and said the police were there looking for the guy.
That's all he knows, but he would be in shock and huge pain on his leg so would need medical help. Just hope he will be ok, very worrying situation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to seeyou bubba love - where have you been hiding? lol --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Very nice bag! I really like the colours you used ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh some hardy souls do, in fact for the last few summers (when the water is very slightly less freezing at about 19C/66F) there has been a charity swim across to Cumbrae, the first island you can see in the photo, a distance of just under 5 miles!


Wow! That's quite a swim! Not for me, they must be hardy people to swim so far in the cold. Very pretty place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten two more quilts done--pictures, too, for a change!


Wow! You have really been on a roll. They look great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! I love oysters; fried, baked, stew, smoked, even raw!


I don't like them, DH likes the canned ones, I can't even sit at the table when he eats those or sardines. I tried a deep fried one at a friends once, the inside was green & looked like snot???? I almost lost my cookies????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sitting here, safe in Southern Queensland, watching news coverage of Cyclone Debbie, a dangerous high Cat 4 cyclone. Saw a satilite pic of this system. Cloud swirling from Townsville in the north down past Gladstone not that far north from here. Over 1000 lms of coastline being impacted.


I hope you are in a safe place, take care


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Our crawfish look a little different and are about two dollars a pound. It's the seasoning that makes them good. We just ate some yesterday. I was able to put away a couple of pounds (you only eat the tail after you peel it.). You can suck the juice out of the head, but I don't do that...I'm a lady. ;~)


I've seen the dish with the corn, potatoes & shellfish on TV but not something we see here.

Welcome to the tea party, I don't think you've visited with us before


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mon eois not quite up to that yet. And her sibling will be even further from that. Yes Elizabeth is to be a big sister late September! On David's birthday she came walking down the passage in a clean T-shirt. Why Mum was changing her just before bath time made no sense. But as she got closer I saw the t-shirt said "I'm going to be a big sister". I wasn't actually surprised as Brett had asked Vicky if she could eat ham. My antenna went up at that. Had the 12 week ultrasound last week and all the various tests they do and everything is fine. And Vicky is also not as sick as last time. So another KTP Grandbaby on the way.
> 
> But by the time I am 70 they will both be able to get Grandma up.
> 
> On Elizabeth- she sat on my lap rocked and said row. And repeated that a few times. She loves Row Row Row your boat. Couldn't help but think of Caitlyn with her Baa Baa.


Congratulations p, how exciting to have another baby. It's great Vicky is feeling well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, that pie looks great. I may have to try that one. I've never made coconut pie but DH loves lemon pie. My waistline doesn't need either

Heather, that storm looks terrible, stay safe.

I've done nothing today, I'm not sure if I ate something that doesn't agree or what but my stomach has been cramps all day & im just dragging my behind. Feel more normal tonight so hopefully whatever it was is out of my system.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Putting my knitting away for a while, getting frustrated. The baby jacket I'm working on has a garter hem that keeps flipping up. Thinking about just frogging the whole thing and finding a different pattern.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Finally, Cyclone Debbie downgraded to Cat 3 with slow deterioration through the night. Expected to continue deteriorating over night to Tropical Depression some point tomorrow. Lots of broken trees, damaged buildings, low level flooding, power lines down, power in a large area out and will be for days communication out throughout some of the small villages through the danger zone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, that pie looks great. I may have to try that one. I've never made coconut pie but DH loves lemon pie. My waistline doesn't need either
> 
> Heather, that storm looks terrible, stay safe.
> 
> I've done nothing today, I'm not sure if I ate something that doesn't agree or what but my stomach has been cramps all day & im just dragging my behind. Feel more normal tonight so hopefully whatever it was is out of my system.


The storm is terrible, but I am not in it. I am sitting in air conditioning watching it on TV.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Cronewbie said:


> Our crawfish look a little different and are about two dollars a pound. It's the seasoning that makes them good. We just ate some yesterday. I was able to put away a couple of pounds (you only eat the tail after you peel it.). You can suck the juice out of the head, but I don't do that...I'm a lady. ;~)


Several years ago when my son was still working with the Golden Dragon Acrobats he told me about going to a food festival and buying crawfish. At the end of the day he made a deal with the vendor to buy all that he had left. The crawfish must have been the size pictured here. Anyway, he said he took them back to the hotel where they were staying and all the acrobats were glad to have such a feast. I have never eaten them, and don't think I would like to try them. So he had to get his taste for them after he left home! I like shrimp and crab, but have eaten lobster only twice in my life, and got deathly sick both times. There will not be a third time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, my goodness that is a lot of money. We could get lobster for about $20/pound. I remember catching crayfish in streams when camping. We'd also collect mussels and crabs from beach. Decades ago we would buy chicken (one claww) lobster for $1/lb in Maine.


We used to catch crayfish too , well Dad and younger brother , we used what looked like old lobster pots , I was more interested in the berry picking that came next , wild strawberries are delicious , never went back with them to collect the crayfish but I can remember going in the kitchen one time and hearing a funny clicking noise coming from the large pan and screaming when I lifted the lid


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No!


Isn't a balmy freezing cold water lovely to swim in , sure wakes you up :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten two more quilts done--pictures, too, for a change!


They are lovely , you have certainly been busy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Mon eois not quite up to that yet. And her sibling will be even further from that. Yes Elizabeth is to be a big sister late September! On David's birthday she came walking down the passage in a clean T-shirt. Why Mum was changing her just before bath time made no sense. But as she got closer I saw the t-shirt said "I'm going to be a big sister". I wasn't actually surprised as Brett had asked Vicky if she could eat ham. My antenna went up at that. Had the 12 week ultrasound last week and all the various tests they do and everything is fine. And Vicky is also not as sick as last time. So another KTP Grandbaby on the way.
> 
> But by the time I am 70 they will both be able to get Grandma up.
> 
> On Elizabeth- she sat on my lap rocked and said row. And repeated that a few times. She loves Row Row Row your boat. Couldn't help but think of Caitlyn with her Baa Baa.


Wonderful news Congratulations to you and your family Margaret


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> that would be one with a body approaching 5 inches in diameter- so you get a really good amount of meat in the tail. Well beyond my price range. I can't easily get to the fishshop Fan mentioned, sadly, since they changed the bus routes. Our shrimps are a lot smaller normally- Australia goes in for lovely big bugs- like the Moreton Bay ones.


I cant afford crayfish anymore either. I havent had one in years but do love them. I dont think we can get the Moreton Bay bugs this far South.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Our crawfish look a little different and are about two dollars a pound. It's the seasoning that makes them good. We just ate some yesterday. I was able to put away a couple of pounds (you only eat the tail after you peel it.). You can suck the juice out of the head, but I don't do that...I'm a lady. ;~)


They are tiny!

And Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, I just got a call from Stu, who had a bad thing happen on his way to work early this morning. He was driving in the street where our engineering workshop is, and suddenly a guy riding a bicycle with no lights on, came straight at the vehicle and slammed into it. Stu jumped out and the guy had hurt his leg. Stu was asking him why no lights on etc called ambulance, but the guy got up and staggered off before they arrived. He's a local person and is often seen riding in the area. Poor Stu is feeling very shocked, and worried for the stupid guy. He's going to have one hell of a bruise that's for sure and the truck has a broken front fender from impact. Not a good start to the day. The police arrived but the guy had gone, just hope he doesn't try and make out it was Stus fault as there were no witnesses, except the emergency operator on the phone.


Oh dear. That would have been quite a shock for Stu. :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes we do wonder if that's why he walked off, also he was in breach of the law regarding wearing helmets and having lights on his bike, so wouldn't want to pay a fine.


Same here. If he could be found I'm fairly sure here he would be expected to pay the insurance excess as well as they are to obey road rules as well. But as he took off that won't be happening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! I love oysters; fried, baked, stew, smoked, even raw!


Me too BUT not raw, eeww.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Here is one of the florist shop in the complex.


Just beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sitting here, safe in Southern Queensland, watching news coverage of Cyclone Debbie, a dangerous high Cat 4 cyclone. Saw a satilite pic of this system. Cloud swirling from Townsville in the north down past Gladstone not that far north from here. Over 1000 lms of coastline being impacted.


It sure looked pretty scary for sure. I see that so far there is one man injured. However they wont know the full extend of injuries for a while yet. Lots of places have no power and no phone coverage. Yes I saw that it covered 100km area at a time! :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mon eois not quite up to that yet. And her sibling will be even further from that. Yes Elizabeth is to be a big sister late September! On David's birthday she came walking down the passage in a clean T-shirt. Why Mum was changing her just before bath time made no sense. But as she got closer I saw the t-shirt said "I'm going to be a big sister". I wasn't actually surprised as Brett had asked Vicky if she could eat ham. My antenna went up at that. Had the 12 week ultrasound last week and all the various tests they do and everything is fine. And Vicky is also not as sick as last time. So another KTP Grandbaby on the way.
> 
> But by the time I am 70 they will both be able to get Grandma up.
> 
> On Elizabeth- she sat on my lap rocked and said row. And repeated that a few times. She loves Row Row Row your boat. Couldn't help but think of Caitlyn with her Baa Baa.


Congratulations, that's lovely news!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's quite a swim! Not for me, they must be hardy people to swim so far in the cold. Very pretty place.


They must indeed, although I think most wear wetsuits too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't like them, DH likes the canned ones, I can't even sit at the table when he eats those or sardines. I tried a deep fried one at a friends once, the inside was green & looked like snot???? I almost lost my cookies????


That is exactly what my friend said - like eating a snotter! I just thought they tasted of salty sea water and I haven't repeated the experience, although I wouldn't mind trying a cooked one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't a balmy freezing cold water lovely to swim in , sure wakes you up :sm02:


Or puts you into shock! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the coconut pie out of the oven....can't wait for it to cool so I can sample it!


That looks seriously yummy! :sm24:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gwen, coconut pie looks delicious. Have saved that one to try at some time.

Margaret, congrats on news of new grandchild. Very exciting for you! Glad Vicki is not so sick this time.

Kate, love the photo of Caitlyn. How she has grown! Is it your grandnephew crashed out on the floor? Cute photo!

Matthew, your horse drawing is amazing. What a wonderful talent you have.

I have 2 brothers in north Queensland right in the path of the cyclone. Older DB just messaged to say they have been 48 hours in a motel after being ordered to evacuate. Worried that house and surgery in town have not fared well and now that motel they are in has lost part of its roof. Going stir crazy he says. Younger brother and family are further south and say the winds are easing there now (12 hours after it crossed the coast) They haven't mentioned flooding so guess they are alright but the cyclone coincided with king tides so the threat of flooding was increased considerably. Lucky DD is no longer on Hamilton Island which has been badly hit. Wind gusts there measured 263 k's earlier today. Will be interesting to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Patience and my lack of it was a topic in our house today. I think I have plenty of patience ( for so long) but family think otherwise. But to me there is a difference I can happily wait in a queue no point grumbling won't get you there quicker but if I stand behind a person who then decides to have a very long conversation with checkout server I start to get annoyed never knew I had the ability to turn invisible , same with waiting for people I'm a person who is always on time do not like to be late or keep people waiting 3 sisters have a talent for being late or not doing something when they say they will , yes I understand that stuff happens and people can be late or something doesn't turn up on time but not for them to constantly do it , my lack of patience this time has to do with middle sister we were supposed to talk last evening waited and waited and waited 
Got a quick message this morning oops I forgot again grrrrrrrrr good thing she lives in Malta also waiting for a packet of buttons to arrive ordered them with some of my birthday money , very cheap but really nice ladybirds knew they would take a while but they never turned up at all , now waiting again as they have been resent see I do have patience if we disregard the muttering I did over delivery times ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Gwen, coconut pie looks delicious. Have saved that one to try at some time.
> 
> Margaret, congrats on news of new grandchild. Very exciting for you! Glad Vicki is not so sick this time.
> 
> ...


Ditto to all of above. Hope your family stays safe. We're headed for the boat today for the cruise so will have no internet.

Another solution on the KAP forms is to print out the .pdf one and take a photo using cell phone of each completed page and send to me via text or email arrachment. That way both you and I have copies of completed form. I will get a .doc form out upon my return.

I received an email late last night that Jynx is in the hospital for surgery. I'll call today before ship boarding to find out more details and give you a report. Saying prayers in the meantime.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Silly internet keeps going on and off.... on again at the moment so we will see. Not happy.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Further deterioration has occurred, now Cyclone Debbie is Cat 2. Further deterioration expected over night. Will see what further pics I can add


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mon eois not quite up to that yet. And her sibling will be even further from that. Yes Elizabeth is to be a big sister late September! On David's birthday she came walking down the passage in a clean T-shirt. Why Mum was changing her just before bath time made no sense. But as she got closer I saw the t-shirt said "I'm going to be a big sister". I wasn't actually surprised as Brett had asked Vicky if she could eat ham. My antenna went up at that. Had the 12 week ultrasound last week and all the various tests they do and everything is fine. And Vicky is also not as sick as last time. So another KTP Grandbaby on the way.
> 
> But by the time I am 70 they will both be able to get Grandma up.
> 
> On Elizabeth- she sat on my lap rocked and said row. And repeated that a few times. She loves Row Row Row your boat. Couldn't help but think of Caitlyn with her Baa Baa.


Oh Wow, congratulations Margaret! Oooh another TP baby this year! It will be interesting to see how our little girls are with the new ones.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks scrumptious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm really out of the loop as far as the news our local is bad enough! I watch it at my mother in law's but where are the storms praying everyone is ok! oops read the post I guess it's near New Zealand?


No, well away, other side of the Tasman Sea- some 3,000 odd miles. But thanks for your concern- it's Heather, (Busyworkerbee) who's closest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL!!!*
> Good that Vicky hasn't been as sick, you'd certainly have known sooner if she had been. lol How exciting!!


ditto, from me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Gwen, coconut pie looks delicious. Have saved that one to try at some time.
> 
> Margaret, congrats on news of new grandchild. Very exciting for you! Glad Vicki is not so sick this time.
> 
> ...


At least you know your brothers are OK- property while important is not as important as them. Imagine being evacuated and then ending up somewhere that loses it roof. 
At least it is settling down now, though it will take awhile to know the extent of the damage etc.
Thats huge gusts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> looks like a wicked storm - not sure i would stay home and face it. hope all those that did stay home are safe and continue to be so. and the homeless - where would they go? --- sam


I would hope to the evacuation centres.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Wow, congratulations Margaret! Oooh another TP baby this year! It will be interesting to see how our little girls are with the new ones.


I must say I am concerned about my little one. 
I have borrowed a baby doll from the toy library. One of her favourite toys so I am planning on getting her a doll of some sort. She does various things to it, like feeding it. The first week it got cuddled but then carried round by arms or legs and eyes poked. But not too much of that now in just a few weeks. Todays was cute. She lay him on the ground and using one hand held his two ankles and lifted up his bum. Clearly changing his nappy. Mind you he is naked so didn't have a nappy to change. 
But while she is a delightful little girl she likes the attention from those important to her and I suspect she won't appreciate some competition. She has 6 months to mature but this has been her personality since birth.
We went down the beach today- may not be many more days suitable to get wet. David came with us and commented on how exhausted he was. Then said and you must be even more so. To which I said that is why we usually go out after having her (not that he ever questioned it. But he is experiencing now how constant it is).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I cant afford crayfish anymore either. I havent had one in years but do love them. I dont think we can get the Moreton Bay bugs this far South.


 :sm24: Pity they are so pricey! They occasionally have Moreton Bay Bugs available here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, glad your brother is safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ditto to all of above. Hope your family stays safe. We're headed for the boat today for the cruise so will have no internet.
> 
> Another solution on the KAP forms is to print out the .pdf one and take a photo using cell phone of each completed page and send to me via text or email arrachment. That way both you and I have copies of completed form. I will get a .doc form out upon my return.
> 
> I received an email late last night that Jynx is in the hospital for surgery. I'll call today before ship boarding to find out more details and give you a report. Saying prayers in the meantime.


I was concerned becuase she had disappeared again. And even simple surgery for Jynx causes problems so I do hope she is OK this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Gwen, coconut pie looks delicious. Have saved that one to try at some time.
> 
> Margaret, congrats on news of new grandchild. Very exciting for you! Glad Vicki is not so sick this time.
> 
> ...


Certainly hope they will be ok- I was thinking of how your DD had been on Hamilton Island. I missed the late news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Gwen, coconut pie looks delicious. Have saved that one to try at some time.
> 
> Margaret, congrats on news of new grandchild. Very exciting for you! Glad Vicki is not so sick this time.
> 
> ...


I am glad your DD isnt on the island as well! They did get hit very badly. And some places have had some serious rain already, I hope there arent too many floods over tonight. It will be nearly morning till people are allowed to get out there and assess the damage that this hurricane has caused.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the coconut pie out of the oven....can't wait for it to cool so I can sample it!


It looks delicious Gwen I've never tasted coconut pie , I tried a coconut type macaroon that I didn't really like maybe will have to try coconut pie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ditto to all of above. Hope your family stays safe. We're headed for the boat today for the cruise so will have no internet.
> 
> Another solution on the KAP forms is to print out the .pdf one and take a photo using cell phone of each completed page and send to me via text or email arrachment. That way both you and I have copies of completed form. I will get a .doc form out upon my return.
> 
> I received an email late last night that Jynx is in the hospital for surgery. I'll call today before ship boarding to find out more details and give you a report. Saying prayers in the meantime.


Have a great time and hopefully lovely weather


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning! I'd say good, but it's just too bloody early for me to be good yet. lol David left about 45 minutes ago or so, I'm just drinking coffee and catching up here. 
Well, I guess it is good, I just heard from Jennie, it's a boy! Her back and ribs are aching though and nothing works to relieve it, I think it's the weight of her breasts that she had enhanced a couple years ago, that are causing her to pull forward, oh well, that too shall pass. 
I need to get my socks off needles and get knitting on boy stuff, good thing I have been pinning and favoriting patterns to knit. 
Okay, now to get caught up. And more coffee!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Or puts you into shock! :sm06: :sm09:


I'd just drowned, or like Margaret, I wouldn't be out there swimming. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We used to catch crayfish too , well Dad and younger brother , we used what looked like old lobster pots , I was more interested in the berry picking that came next , wild strawberries are delicious , never went back with them to collect the crayfish but I can remember going in the kitchen one time and hearing a funny clicking noise coming from the large pan and screaming when I lifted the lid


That had to be a shock! lol, Poor kid!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finally, Cyclone Debbie downgraded to Cat 3 with slow deterioration through the night. Expected to continue deteriorating over night to Tropical Depression some point tomorrow. Lots of broken trees, damaged buildings, low level flooding, power lines down, power in a large area out and will be for days communication out throughout some of the small villages through the danger zone.


Wow, I'm so glad it's down grading quickly, but what a mess she's created in the meantime, I sure hope that there are no injuries or losses of life to those who stayed in the area, hopefully the damage isn't terribly extreme and people will be able to get back in their homes fairly soon. 
Very glad that you are far clear of it all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Putting my knitting away for a while, getting frustrated. The baby jacket I'm working on has a garter hem that keeps flipping up. Thinking about just frogging the whole thing and finding a different pattern.


If it's wool, blocking should solve that problem, if it's acrylic, you can try washing it and pinning it down until its dry, that sometimes works for me, it is very frustrating though, I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, that pie looks great. I may have to try that one. I've never made coconut pie but DH loves lemon pie. My waistline doesn't need either
> 
> Heather, that storm looks terrible, stay safe.
> 
> I've done nothing today, I'm not sure if I ate something that doesn't agree or what but my stomach has been cramps all day & im just dragging my behind. Feel more normal tonight so hopefully whatever it was is out of my system.


I hope that is passed, whatever it was and you're feeling better this morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning! I'd say good, but it's just too bloody early for me to be good yet. lol David left about 45 minutes ago or so, I'm just drinking coffee and catching up here.
> Well, I guess it is good, I just heard from Jennie, it's a boy! Her back and ribs are aching though and nothing works to relieve it, I think it's the weight of her breasts that she had enhanced a couple years ago, that are causing her to pull forward, oh well, that too shall pass.
> I need to get my socks off needles and get knitting on boy stuff, good thing I have been pinning and favoriting patterns to knit.
> Okay, now to get caught up. And more coffee!


So now for some boy items to knit.
You can start waking up as I hopefully go off to sleep. I'm happy sitting here knitting but it is 1115pm so I should try bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from Georgia! Have been up almost an hour, unloaded and loaded the dishwasher, fed the dog, and now sipping a mug of coffee. Jeanette thanks for letting us know about Jynx; am quite concerned about her so will be checking for more info throughout the day. So glad to hear the cyclone/hurricane has decreased in intensity and that folks are safe; so glad your DD isn't on Hamilton Island (think I remembered the name) Nicho. We had severe thunderstorms last night bu this morning it is all clear and sunny. It's suppose to get up to 80F today with lots of clouds.

Cathy, how is your DD doing with her pregnancy now? Isn't she do pretty soon (can't quite remember her due date). Does Serena mention the coming baby at all? 

Kaye Jo how did the conversation with Cassie's dad go (think I remember you were going to talk with him) and have you decided to contact Cassie at all with a heart-to-heart conversation? 

Oh, did taste the coconut pie last night and it was pretty good. I will make it again I'm sure; just what I need another yummy dessert...NOT! Really,thanks again for the recipe Sam. Even DD enjoyed it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was watching Grace and Frankie on Netflix the other day, David came in from fishing and started watching, lolol It's good, I was surprised, though I do love Lily Tomlin, Martin Sheen, and Sam Waterston (law and order). David was caught between laughing and shaking his head and occasionally his eyes would go wide. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just binge watched the past few days the new season 3. Loved it. Won't give any of it away but the last episode left me wondering if there will be a 4th. Now I need to find another series or movie to watch.



Poledra65 said:


> I was watching Grace and Frankie on Netflix the other day, David came in from fishing and started watching, lolol It's good, I was surprised, though I do love Lily Tomlin, Martin Sheen, and Sam Waterston (law and order). David was caught between laughing and shaking his head and occasionally his eyes would go wide. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Patience and my lack of it was a topic in our house today. I think I have plenty of patience ( for so long) but family think otherwise. But to me there is a difference I can happily wait in a queue no point grumbling won't get you there quicker but if I stand behind a person who then decides to have a very long conversation with checkout server I start to get annoyed never knew I had the ability to turn invisible , same with waiting for people I'm a person who is always on time do not like to be late or keep people waiting 3 sisters have a talent for being late or not doing something when they say they will , yes I understand that stuff happens and people can be late or something doesn't turn up on time but not for them to constantly do it , my lack of patience this time has to do with middle sister we were supposed to talk last evening waited and waited and waited
> Got a quick message this morning oops I forgot again grrrrrrrrr good thing she lives in Malta also waiting for a packet of buttons to arrive ordered them with some of my birthday money , very cheap but really nice ladybirds knew they would take a while but they never turned up at all , now waiting again as they have been resent see I do have patience if we disregard the muttering I did over delivery times ????


The limit of my patience is determined by how quickly someone gets on my Irish nerves, the German part can hold out a bit longer but then the Irish side rises it's head and that's it. Unfortunately when my patience wear out, it's usually not a pretty site, but some people just get that side up a lot faster than others. lol But that's their failing not mine, right? :sm12: :sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Denise, so glad that your brothers and families are okay, hopefully the surgery and home survived fairly intact.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ditto to all of above. Hope your family stays safe. We're headed for the boat today for the cruise so will have no internet.
> 
> Another solution on the KAP forms is to print out the .pdf one and take a photo using cell phone of each completed page and send to me via text or email arrachment. That way both you and I have copies of completed form. I will get a .doc form out upon my return.
> 
> I received an email late last night that Jynx is in the hospital for surgery. I'll call today before ship boarding to find out more details and give you a report. Saying prayers in the meantime.


Oh no! I hope that it's nothing major, and that she doesn't have any ill effects this time and a very quick recovery. Praying hard.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Links to Instagram videos and pictures of Cyclone Debbie


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSLf-HeDxC2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSLfb1rDmlB/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSLetEFlrze/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSLcSaRFTtD/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSKSRVIhIFm/

Taken by various people and news crews over today.

Cyclone Debbie is deteriorating rapidly over night and land and is expected to be a Tropical Depression tomorrow. Unfortunately, tomorrow is when most damage and injuries will be revealed


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I must say I am concerned about my little one.
> I have borrowed a baby doll from the toy library. One of her favourite toys so I am planning on getting her a doll of some sort. She does various things to it, like feeding it. The first week it got cuddled but then carried round by arms or legs and eyes poked. But not too much of that now in just a few weeks. Todays was cute. She lay him on the ground and using one hand held his two ankles and lifted up his bum. Clearly changing his nappy. Mind you he is naked so didn't have a nappy to change.
> But while she is a delightful little girl she likes the attention from those important to her and I suspect she won't appreciate some competition. She has 6 months to mature but this has been her personality since birth.
> We went down the beach today- may not be many more days suitable to get wet. David came with us and commented on how exhausted he was. Then said and you must be even more so. To which I said that is why we usually go out after having her (not that he ever questioned it. But he is experiencing now how constant it is).


So while Elizabeth is well and truly a grandma's girl, the next may well be a grampa's boy/girl? I just have a feeling though that both are going to be quite attached to you. lol Poor David, hopefully the second one accepts him much quicker than Elizabeth has though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So now for some boy items to knit.
> You can start waking up as I hopefully go off to sleep. I'm happy sitting here knitting but it is 1115pm so I should try bed.


Yes, I'm going to pull up the patterns I want to do soonest, and then see what yarn I have in stash, unfortunately I don't have much acrylic or baby suitable in stash, I'm sure, so I'll have to pull up patterns and start looking at sales. Oh well. lol 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia! Have been up almost an hour, unloaded and loaded the dishwasher, fed the dog, and now sipping a mug of coffee. Jeanette thanks for letting us know about Jynx; am quite concerned about her so will be checking for more info throughout the day. So glad to hear the cyclone/hurricane has decreased in intensity and that folks are safe; so glad your DD isn't on Hamilton Island (think I remembered the name) Nicho. We had severe thunderstorms last night bu this morning it is all clear and sunny. It's suppose to get up to 80F today with lots of clouds.
> 
> Cathy, how is your DD doing with her pregnancy now? Isn't she do pretty soon (can't quite remember her due date). Does Serena mention the coming baby at all?
> 
> ...


I haven't called him yet, just feeling that I need to let it lie for a bit and see if she calls her dad of her own violation. It just hasn't felt right, so I'm just going with my gut, but I'll probably call him one evening soon. He has so much going on with his mom and his own health.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. Sometimes that "gut" feeling is the best to follow.


Poledra65 said:


> I haven't called him yet, just feeling that I need to let it lie for a bit and see if she calls her dad of her own violation. It just hasn't felt right, so I'm just going with my gut, but I'll probably call him one evening soon. He has so much going on with his mom and his own health.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just binge watched the past few days the new season 3. Loved it. Won't give any of it away but the last episode left me wondering if there will be a 4th. Now I need to find another series or movie to watch.


Martin Sheen and Sam Waterston are tooo funny, and not a role you expect for either of them so it's even better. 
Lily Tomlin is always great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Sometimes that "gut" feeling is the best to follow.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I must say I am concerned about my little one.
> I have borrowed a baby doll from the toy library. One of her favourite toys so I am planning on getting her a doll of some sort. She does various things to it, like feeding it. The first week it got cuddled but then carried round by arms or legs and eyes poked. But not too much of that now in just a few weeks. Todays was cute. She lay him on the ground and using one hand held his two ankles and lifted up his bum. Clearly changing his nappy. Mind you he is naked so didn't have a nappy to change.
> But while she is a delightful little girl she likes the attention from those important to her and I suspect she won't appreciate some competition. She has 6 months to mature but this has been her personality since birth.
> We went down the beach today- may not be many more days suitable to get wet. David came with us and commented on how exhausted he was. Then said and you must be even more so. To which I said that is why we usually go out after having her (not that he ever questioned it. But he is experiencing now how constant it is).


They do seem to adapt, but require close watching for some time. Congratulations again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So while Elizabeth is well and truly a grandma's girl, the next may well be a grampa's boy/girl? I just have a feeling though that both are going to be quite attached to you. lol Poor David, hopefully the second one accepts him much quicker than Elizabeth has though.


Managed to sound heartbroken today being carried be Grandad even though Grandma was right next to them. 
I think he's realised that spending time with them from early on is important. He didn't think it would matter! And Elizabeth being the person she is was even more important. Hopefully he hasn't left it too late for her. Shouldn't be as she is very young still.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was concerned becuase she had disappeared again. And even simple surgery for Jynx causes problems so I do hope she is OK this time.


This appears to be an emergency situation since the email came in at 11:00 p.m. I'm going to call in about an hour to account for the time zone difference.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I'm going to pull up the patterns I want to do soonest, and then see what yarn I have in stash, unfortunately I don't have much acrylic or baby suitable in stash, I'm sure, so I'll have to pull up patterns and start looking at sales. Oh well. lol
> Sweet dreams.


Oh dear more for stash. 
I've made it to bed at least!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Putting my knitting away for a while, getting frustrated. The baby jacket I'm working on has a garter hem that keeps flipping up. Thinking about just frogging the whole thing and finding a different pattern.


If you're changing to stockinette after the garter, try adding a row or two of wider ribbing (like 3x3 or 4x4) before the change. That shouldn't pucker it much and can help with the rolling.

Positive thoughts at full power for Jynx.

Glad the storm is lessening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This appears to be an emergency situation since the email came in at 11:00 p.m. I'm going to call in about an hour to account for the time zone difference.


That's not sounding good. Waiting to see in the morning as I really should try to sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have a great time and hopefully lovely weather


Thank you. We've heen getting intermittent showers here in San Juan which has made it very humid, but have managed a slight sunburn so sun is definitely shining. Puerto Rican food is delicious wirh a combination of African, Taino Indian, and Spanish influences. I'm collecting recipes to share when I get back. No yarn shops on the island.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Kate, love the photo of Caitlyn. How she has grown! Is it your grandnephew crashed out on the floor? Cute photo!
> 
> Matthew, your horse drawing is amazing. What a wonderful talent you have.
> 
> I have 2 brothers in north Queensland right in the path of the cyclone. Older DB just messaged to say they have been 48 hours in a motel after being ordered to evacuate. Worried that house and surgery in town have not fared well and now that motel they are in has lost part of its roof. Going stir crazy he says. Younger brother and family are further south and say the winds are easing there now (12 hours after it crossed the coast) They haven't mentioned flooding so guess they are alright but the cyclone coincided with king tides so the threat of flooding was increased considerably. Lucky DD is no longer on Hamilton Island which has been badly hit. Wind gusts there measured 263 k's earlier today. Will be interesting to see what tomorrow brings.


Yes, Harry is my great nephew (my brother's grandson) and he slept like that for an hour. When his mum saw the photo she said he was lying exactly the way you see the outline of bodies in detective programmes! Hope all your family are ok after the storm and that their properties have made it through unscathed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I must say I am concerned about my little one.
> I have borrowed a baby doll from the toy library. One of her favourite toys so I am planning on getting her a doll of some sort. She does various things to it, like feeding it. The first week it got cuddled but then carried round by arms or legs and eyes poked. But not too much of that now in just a few weeks. Todays was cute. She lay him on the ground and using one hand held his two ankles and lifted up his bum. Clearly changing his nappy. Mind you he is naked so didn't have a nappy to change.
> But while she is a delightful little girl she likes the attention from those important to her and I suspect she won't appreciate some competition. She has 6 months to mature but this has been her personality since birth.
> We went down the beach today- may not be many more days suitable to get wet. David came with us and commented on how exhausted he was. Then said and you must be even more so. To which I said that is why we usually go out after having her (not that he ever questioned it. But he is experiencing now how constant it is).


I'm sure she'll be fine when the baby is actually here - what age will she be then? I agree with you about being tired, there is definitely a reason you have your kids when you are young! And having had Caitlin and Harry together for a morning(she's 22months now and he's only 5 weeks younger) I don't know how anyone copes with twins! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was concerned becuase she had disappeared again. And even simple surgery for Jynx causes problems so I do hope she is OK this time.


Me too - both about the wondering and the good wishes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too - both about the wondering and the good wishes.


Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The storm is terrible, but I am not in it. I am sitting in air conditioning watching it on TV.


I'm glad it missed you. I thought you were in it's path


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't a balmy freezing cold water lovely to swim in , sure wakes you up :sm02:


????????my kids used to take swimming lessons in the nearby lake, when they came out, their lips were blue & they requested hot chocolate???? There are lots of springs in it & the ice leaves the lake about 6 weeks b fore lessons start. If you learn to swim there, I think you can swim anywhere.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So glad to hear that the storm is calming down. I'm sure there is a lot of clean-up to be done. 

Prayers for Jynx! Hopefully she will have a speedy recovery and the surgery will take care of the problem.

Kaye, I'm sure I have missed it, but could you tell me your relationship to all of the young folks you talk about? Sorry you had to get up early, but I'm sure David appreciated it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, I hope your brothers stay safe & not too much damage to their homes.

Rookie, thanks for the update on Jynx, I hope it's nothing too serious & she is OK soon.

Sonja, I well understand your impatience, drives me crazy when people aren't on time or reliable. We have several relatives who seem to run on their own time????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that is passed, whatever it was and you're feeling better this morning.


I feel fine this morning, maybe just getting lazy????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was watching Grace and Frankie on Netflix the other day, David came in from fishing and started watching, lolol It's good, I was surprised, though I do love Lily Tomlin, Martin Sheen, and Sam Waterston (law and order). David was caught between laughing and shaking his head and occasionally his eyes would go wide. :sm23:


Lily Tomlinson & Jane Fonda were on Stephen Colbert last night talking about the show, it sounds very crazy but I have never seen it. Lily is so good


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, Harry is my great nephew (my brother's grandson) and he slept like that for an hour. When his mum saw the photo she said he was lying exactly the way you see the outline of bodies in detective programmes! Hope all your family are ok after the storm and that their properties have made it through unscathed.


????????it always amazes me they can sleep in crazy positions. Both my kids used to fall alseep with their bum up in the air????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sure she'll be fine when the baby is actually here - what age will she be then? I agree with you about being tired, there is definitely a reason you have your kids when you are young! And having had Caitlin and Harry together for a morning(she's 22months now and he's only 5 weeks younger) I don't know how anyone copes with twins! :sm06: :sm09:


Yes, even when they are good & not tiny babies, they wear you out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you for update on Jynx. Praying recovery quick with no further complications.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


That poor woman can't seem to get a break. Hope they get her fixed up quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up, better get moving. I need to transplant the tomatoes I started a few weeks ago & I have bowling after lunch- I think next week is the last one until fall, the winter seems to have gone quickly.
It's a very grey windy morning here, just at freezing but to get up to 6C/43F, the snow sure is going down but there is more in the forcast. I hate these gray days, I sure couldn't live in BC where it's like that all winter, so depressing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The limit of my patience is determined by how quickly someone gets on my Irish nerves, the German part can hold out a bit longer but then the Irish side rises it's head and that's it. Unfortunately when my patience wear out, it's usually not a pretty site, but some people just get that side up a lot faster than others. lol But that's their failing not mine, right? :sm12: :sm17:


Maybe that's my problem the Irish side , the Swedish side is very laid back and will go with the flow :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Links to Instagram videos and pictures of Cyclone Debbie
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Hope its not major damage and no loss of life


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????my kids used to take swimming lessons in the nearby lake, when they came out, their lips were blue & they requested hot chocolate???? There are lots of springs in it & the ice leaves the lake about 6 weeks b fore lessons start. If you learn to swim there, I think you can swim anywhere.


I learnt to swim in an outdoor lake as well , a man made one that has now turned into a full on waterworld the water slides are now a lot bigger than when I went and they have those great big clear plastic hamster balls that people can fit inside , still freezing cold water in the lake part though . always thought my little brother was going to turn into an icicle as he turned so blue


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


Sorry to hear that you are still feeling ill hope the healing starts soon , the viruses this year seem to be sticking around for a long while


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Managed to sound heartbroken today being carried be Grandad even though Grandma was right next to them.
> I think he's realised that spending time with them from early on is important. He didn't think it would matter! And Elizabeth being the person she is was even more important. Hopefully he hasn't left it too late for her. Shouldn't be as she is very young still.


Ah the poor little thing, poor Grandad though. Yes, the more she's around him, the more she'll come to accept him especially when she realizes that she can wrap him around her little finger in a shake. 
He'll definitely be a bit more hands on with the second from the beginning, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear more for stash.
> I've made it to bed at least!


Yes, such a tragedy. lolol

I just had about a 45 min nap in my chair. I could easily go back to bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I imagine it isn't too late for Grandpa. One of my 5 grandchildren was so painfully shy that she wouldn't even let her dad hold her or do for her. Talk about heartbreak for him....and for us too. She eventually got over it but is was a couple of years for her dad and a bit longer even for me and DH. Now totally fine with all. She's 16 now.


darowil said:


> Managed to sound heartbroken today being carried be Grandad even though Grandma was right next to them.
> I think he's realised that spending time with them from early on is important. He didn't think it would matter! And Elizabeth being the person she is was even more important. Hopefully he hasn't left it too late for her. Shouldn't be as she is very young still.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ditto to all of above. Hope your family stays safe. We're headed for the boat today for the cruise so will have no internet.
> 
> Another solution on the KAP forms is to print out the .pdf one and take a photo using cell phone of each completed page and send to me via text or email arrachment. That way both you and I have copies of completed form. I will get a .doc form out upon my return.
> 
> I received an email late last night that Jynx is in the hospital for surgery. I'll call today before ship boarding to find out more details and give you a report. Saying prayers in the meantime.


Thanks for the news about Jynx. Hope she'll be home soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


Oh dear! I sure hope that she doesn't have anymore obstacles to complete healing, and MRSA doesn't help anything. Good that she's in good spirits and that the family is around her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning! I'd say good, but it's just too bloody early for me to be good yet. lol  David left about 45 minutes ago or so, I'm just drinking coffee and catching up here.
> Well, I guess it is good, I just heard from Jennie, it's a boy! Her back and ribs are aching though and nothing works to relieve it, I think it's the weight of her breasts that she had enhanced a couple years ago, that are causing her to pull forward, oh well, that too shall pass.
> I need to get my socks off needles and get knitting on boy stuff, good thing I have been pinning and favoriting patterns to knit.
> Okay, now to get caught up. And more coffee!


That is about the major advantage to knowing the sex.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update Rookie.



RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So glad to hear that the storm is calming down. I'm sure there is a lot of clean-up to be done.
> 
> Prayers for Jynx! Hopefully she will have a speedy recovery and the surgery will take care of the problem.
> 
> Kaye, I'm sure I have missed it, but could you tell me your relationship to all of the young folks you talk about? Sorry you had to get up early, but I'm sure David appreciated it.


Cassie is my niece, older brothers daughter. Jennie is my unofficially adopted daughter, she's lived with us on and off since she was 15, love her to death.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was watching Grace and Frankie on Netflix the other day, David came in from fishing and started watching, lolol It's good, I was surprised, though I do love Lily Tomlin, Martin Sheen, and Sam Waterston (law and order). David was caught between laughing and shaking his head and occasionally his eyes would go wide. :sm23:


I saw the interview with Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin on The View. Unfortunately, I don't have Netflix. I would love to watch that program.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


You certainly have them, prayers going up en-mass that you are recovered soon. Things sure seem to be sticking around this winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You really want to watch season 1 and 2 before seeing season 3. They are all free on www.netflix if you subscribe to netflix.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Lily Tomlinson & Jane Fonda were on Stephen Colbert last night talking about the show, it sounds very crazy but I have never seen it. Lily is so good


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm caught up, better get moving. I need to transplant the tomatoes I started a few weeks ago & I have bowling after lunch- I think next week is the last one until fall, the winter seems to have gone quickly.
> It's a very grey windy morning here, just at freezing but to get up to 6C/43F, the snow sure is going down but there is more in the forcast. I hate these gray days, I sure couldn't live in BC where it's like that all winter, so depressing


It's to be in the 40's here today too, and it's grey out there, I could sleep the day away if I were allowed. 
I need to go turn the lights on over the starts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe that's my problem the Irish side , the Swedish side is very laid back and will go with the flow :sm02:


LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry Joyce, I had missed that you were ill. Will be praying that you will recover very soon. I hope there is someone to take care of you especially if you are wobbly (I take that as weak and dizzy/unstable).



flyty1n said:


> Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


That is not good, Joyce. Are you covered for sick leave? Prayers of course.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Kaye Jo, my DH always says sleep when you need to and eat when you need to so go for it. I myself just had an 1 1/2 hour nap in the bed. LOL



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, such a tragedy. lolol
> 
> I just had about a 45 min nap in my chair. I could easily go back to bed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


She has had more than her share of surgeries. Sure hope she gets home quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


Prayers heading your way. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, such a tragedy. lolol
> 
> I just had about a 45 min nap in my chair. I could easily go back to bed.


I'm with you. I'm sitting here nodding. Don't know what's wrong with me. I could fall asleep right now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You really want to watch season 1 and 2 before seeing season 3. They are all free on www.netflix if you subscribe to netflix.


Is it worthwhile subscribing to Netflix?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just saw this on Kate Davies' Blog- the Aurora Borealis over Loch Lomond- very close to where I grew up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have been looking through you tube videos there are 2 lovely tops I would really like to knit unfortunately one is in Turkish and the other sounds like Vietnamese, think I can now count in that language but I think I might give them a try wish me luck I'm going to need it along with a lot of guesswork . One looks fairly easy so I think I will start with that one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been looking through you tube videos there are 2 lovely tops I would really like to knit unfortunately one is in Turkish and the other sounds like Vietnamese, think I can now count in that language but I think I might give them a try wish me luck I'm going to need it along with a lot of guesswork . One looks fairly easy so I think I will start with that one


all good luck!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. It's a very wet humid one here and have just woken up.
Checking emails overnight and found some wedding photos from our niece. She recently married for 2nd time and looks very happy.
After a string of failed relationships she's found the right one at last by the looks of it. We didn't go to the wedding, due to issues with her nightmare of a mother being present. If we never see her again it will be too soon, enough said!
The cyclone has been horrible by looks of news coming in, just hope everyone is safe up there.
Time for a morning cuppa, hugs to all in need of it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not good, Joyce. Are you covered for sick leave? Prayers of course.


I have 5 weeks vacation, so will take a week as my sick leave. I am most fortunate in that I was able to get coverage this morning for my 06:30 case. Shall try and improve my stamina by walking a lot today and hope to be better enough tomorrow to do my cases. Thanks for the kind healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cassie is my niece, older brothers daughter. Jennie is my unofficially adopted daughter, she's lived with us on and off since she was 15, love her to death.


Thank you! Christopher?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just saw this on Kate Davies' Blog- the Aurora Borealis over Loch Lomond- very close to where I grew up.


Gorgeous! I would love to see that in person!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is about the major advantage to knowing the sex.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Kaye Jo, my DH always says sleep when you need to and eat when you need to so go for it. I myself just had an 1 1/2 hour nap in the bed. LOL


LOL! Not today, have to be at the gym and then knitting. Oh well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is it worthwhile subscribing to Netflix?


I love my netflix, I use it alot, I'd recommend doing the 30 day free trial, and then if you like it keep and if you don't then unsubscribe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just saw this on Kate Davies' Blog- the Aurora Borealis over Loch Lomond- very close to where I grew up.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been looking through you tube videos there are 2 lovely tops I would really like to knit unfortunately one is in Turkish and the other sounds like Vietnamese, think I can now count in that language but I think I might give them a try wish me luck I'm going to need it along with a lot of guesswork . One looks fairly easy so I think I will start with that one


LOL! Good luck!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, healing energy sent your way. 
Julie, love pics of aurora borealis. I have a friend who posts them on fb.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


Thanks for letting us know, Jeanette.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I have 5 weeks vacation, so will take a week as my sick leave. I am most fortunate in that I was able to get coverage this morning for my 06:30 case. Shall try and improve my stamina by walking a lot today and hope to be better enough tomorrow to do my cases. Thanks for the kind healing thoughts and prayers.


Glad you have the time to use, but you definitely don't want to use it for illness. I sure hope you feel much better tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! Christopher?


My son.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


Healing vibes headed in your direction!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I have 5 weeks vacation, so will take a week as my sick leave. I am most fortunate in that I was able to get coverage this morning for my 06:30 case. Shall try and improve my stamina by walking a lot today and hope to be better enough tomorrow to do my cases. Thanks for the kind healing thoughts and prayers.


Don't rush back too quickly!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My son.


I sort of had that one!

We are supposed to get rain again today. We'll see if it happens! Lawn man came today. He really charged me for the first time in months. I did ask him to do some other things. I just hope his regular price doesn't go up!

Students are taking the STARRS test. Ridiculous how much pressure the state puts on these young children. I don't miss the tests at all!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> If it's wool, blocking should solve that problem, if it's acrylic, you can try washing it and pinning it down until its dry, that sometimes works for me, it is very frustrating though, I agree.


It's actually a bamboo yarn, so not sure how it blocks, it is very smooth and soft though


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> If you're changing to stockinette after the garter, try adding a row or two of wider ribbing (like 3x3 or 4x4) before the change. That shouldn't pucker it much and can help with the rolling.
> 
> Positive thoughts at full power for Jynx.
> 
> Glad the storm is lessening.


That's an interesting idea, thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no, just saw the post about Jynx. How devastating to have it infected again and if it is MRSA I sure hope it isn't systemic. One of the things I learned when our DGS had it was that baths with clorox in the water will help kill any external MRSA. It helped to keep it spreading to the other DGC, but if it's internal, that's another matter for that person. It seems like it was a cup per bathtub, but could be looked up. There is also a cream that can be used in the nasal cavities of the family, including the person infected. I learned this from a wonderful dermatologist that was subbing for my dermatologist. She normally dealt with children. None of the other doctors offered this information. I was so thankful to her. Also, we wiped down the house with a clorox solution and towels, etc., should be kept separate and all washed with clorox in the water. Jynx may already know these things, but the information wasn't given to us by the normal doctors. If I hadn't gone to my Derm., we wouldn't have learned this. Once it is in the home the house has, clothes, etc., have to be disinfected. Thank goodness their furniture was old and they were able to toss it and get new. An expensive and inconvenient procedure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I see I am about 30 pgs. behind. Yikes. Had to take the car in today and the dishwasher isn't working, well, the mechanical one that is.... :sm23: Me, I'm working all the more and just got the kitchen floor swept and washed for when the repair man comes tomorrow. Sure it won't get repaired but he'll just figure out what is wrong then order a part and come again. :sm16: I remember the days when they equipped their trucks and repaired them the same day. I described to the "T" what was wrong, but still they walk in as if they know nothing.

Will be making another trip to the doctor to get the lump removed. It will be outpatient and just local numbing of the area, so not much to it. Nothing to be worried about as long as I don't get any infection. I really liked the doctor. She looked about 16 to me, but lo and behold, an accomplished surgeon.

Got a call on the phone, too funny. The phone was talking to me as if I had answered and I could hear someone saying hello, hello. Took it out and there I was on FaceTime. YIKES! Thank goodness I had to take the car in so I was dressed and fixed up. I hadn't even turned FaceTime on but did download and activate Skype. It was DH's aunt and uncle. He is in rehab now. They tried him in a wheel chair today but had to quickly put him back in bed as he couldn't breathe. Other than that he is looking at 10 weeks and then a re-evaluation. Sounds good to me as they thought he was dying when he first got to the hospital. It may be that as bad as the break was, it may have saved his life as he didn't know he was internally bleeding. They said his blood was 4. I don't know what that means and I just let them talk and didn't ask as they've been through so much. Not sure they knew what it meant either, just that it was bad. So the pneumonia may still be there if he is having trouble breathing?? Does sound like recovery is starting and I am so thankful for this. Rehab sounds a lot better than ICU. After I put the phone away it started talking to me super fast and apparently reading some big long ad to me. Then it started showing me photos, not sure what but a man and a woman, at least dressed...LOL. Now my phone is turned off. Not pleased with this at all but it is rather funny. The other day I said something to DH and my phone thought I had said Hey Siri and then it started joining in on the conversation. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Looks like I am no longer alone. I think I want to turn FaceTime off as I often have pj days and do not want to talk to DH's relatives like that.:sm06: 
Well, off now to take a nap. Seems my days are going by all too quickly, nights too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good grief, Daralene, I'm tired just reading about your day! I figured you must be pretty busy lately as we hadn't seen you.

We have thunder and rain! I don't even mind the gray sky today (I actually get tired of sunshine sometimes...love a rainy day).

Hope all who are under the weather are on the mend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 28 March '17

50° and very overcast. I was lying in bed this morning looking out the window and it looked like someone had papered my windows shut with white paper. I was hoping it would burn off but no such luck.

The boys are off to baseball camp - this is the last day. I don't know what all they do but they seem to be having a good time. It's also a time to catch up with their friends. I wonder who will be coming home today with them.

The company that furnishes my breathing supplies - ie. Concentrator - portable concentrator and nebulizer wrote and said they needed an update from my doctor. I called them today to tell them I haven't found another doctor yet - actually I haven't looked. They gave me two weeks to find one and some lady is going to call to find out who it is, etc. Always something. I hate looking for a new doctor.

Low Carb High Protein Nut and Seed Bread - Paleo

This Low Carb High Protein Nut & Seed Bread is packed with nutrients. Enjoy it with some low sugar fruit preserves, natural nut butter for some extra protein, or some cheese or cold cuts and you've got a nutritious gluten-free bread that is low in carbs and high in protein to start your morning or to eat as part of a healthy lunch or snack.

Author: Kimberly Killebrew|www.daringgourmet.com
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 45 mins
Total time: 1 hour
Serves: 1 loaf

Ingredients

¼ cup whole almonds
¼ cup whole hazelnuts
½ cup pumpkin seeds
¼ cup flax seeds
3 tablespoons hulled sesame seeds
1½ cups almond meal
½ cup hazelnut meal
2 tablespoons coconut flour
1½ teaspoons baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
¾ cup Silk Protein & Nut Milk (Paleo: Use Silk Cashew or Silk Almond Milk)
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
3 eggs (vegans: substitute 3 flax eggs
⅓ cup coconut oil, melted and slightly cooled
1 tablespoon raw honey (vegans: agave or syrup of choice)

Instructions

1. Place the whole almonds and hazelnuts in a food processor and pulse until coarsely ground.

2. Add the pumpkin seeds, sesame seeds and flax seeds and pulse until ground.

3. Add the almond meal, hazelnut meal, coconut flour, salt and baking soda and pulse until combined.

4. In a separate bowl, combine the Silk Protein & Nut Milk, eggs, melted coconut oil, honey and cider vinegar. Pour the mixture into the food processor. Process until the mixture is thoroughly combined. Let the mixture sit for 5 minutes.

5. Line an 8x4 inch loaf pan with parchment paper. Spread the mixture into the lined loaf pan and use a spoon to smooth down the surface. Sprinkle the top with some extra pumpkin, flax and sesame seeds (I also used sunflower seeds for the top. See NOTE).

6. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

7. Bake the bread on the middle shelf for 45-50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the bread comes out clean. Let the bread cool completely and then remove it from the pan.

8. Store the bread in the fridge in an airtight container. It keeps for about 4-5 days.

Note: *Do NOT include sunflower seeds inside the bread itself, it causes a chemical reaction that results in the bread turning green (it looks like mold).

http://www.daringgourmet.com/paleo-low-carb-high-protein-nut-seed-bread/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Spanish+Food+++Low+Carb%2FHigh+Protein+Bread+++Our+Rheem+Marathon&utm_campaign=20170327_m138331517_Spanish+Food+++Low+Carb%2FHigh+Protein+Bread+++Our+Rheem+Marathon&utm_term=Take+Me+To+The+Recipe_21

Blackened Cabbage with Chipotle Mayo

Yes, this cabbage is burned. But we'll just call it "blackened cabbage" because it sounds nicer, good? No matter what you call it, I promise it is delicious

Prep time: 5 mins 
Cook time: 20 mins 
Total time: 25 mins 
Total Cost: $1.09 
Cost Per Serving: $0.27 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

½ head green cabbage* $0.39
2 Tbsp high smoke point cooking oil $0.08
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
¼ cup mayonnaise $0.28
¼ tsp chipotle powder $0.03
⅛ tsp garlic powder $0.02
⅛ tsp salt $0.02
½ Tbsp lemon juice $0.09
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.13

Instructions

1. Begin heating a 10" or larger cast iron skillet over medium-high heat. Allow it to preheat, before adding the oil, for at least five minutes.

2. Remove any damaged leaves from the cabbage and rinse it well. Cut it in half, then cut one of the halves into four wedges. Leave the core intact (cut off the very end if it is dirty or damaged). Reserve the second half for a different recipe.

3. Once the cast iron skillet is fully heated, add 1-2 Tbsp of oil and swirl to coat the surface of the skillet. Add the cabbage wedges to the skillet, making sure that each piece is lying flat on the surface of the skillet. Season the pieces with a pinch of salt and pepper. Let the cabbage cook undisturbed for about 7 minutes, or until the bottom side is well blackened.

4. Flip the cabbage and season the second side with a pinch of salt and pepper. Let cook undisturbed on the second side for about 7 minutes, or until well blackened. The skillet may be smoking, so be sure to turn on your vent hood.

5. Once the cabbage pieces have a good amount of black on each side, turn off the heat, place a lid on the skillet, and let it steam until the cabbage (including the core) is tender (5-7 minutes).

6. While the cabbage is cooking, prepare the chipotle mayo by combining the mayonnaise, chipotle powder, garlic powder, salt, lemon juice, and olive oil in a bowl. Set the chipotle mayo aside until ready to use. Once the cabbage is tender, place a wedge on each plate and drizzle the chipotle mayo over top.

Notes: *The head of cabbage I used was 3 lbs. when whole.

Goes great with:

Chili Rubbed Pulled Pork: http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/09/chili-rubbed-pulled-pork/

Chili Lime Pork Loin: http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/09/chili-rubbed-pulled-pork/

Honey Spice Chicken Thighs: http://www.budgetbytes.com/2012/03/honey-spice-chicken-thighs/

Glazed Pork Chops: http://www.budgetbytes.com/2010/08/glazed-pork-chops/

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/03/blackened-cabbage-chipotle-mayo/

Asian Slaw Salad

Fill a bowl with green and purple cabbage, kale, carrots, sweet peppers, green and red onions, peas, edamame beans, oranges. These are just my choices, but add or take away to suit your taste. Try substituting mangos for the oranges, adding fresh avocado, or adding toasted almonds or pumpkin seeds. Dressing and salad toppings really make a salad.

This dressing is enough for 8-10 cups of vegetables.

Ingredientgs

Dressing:

1/3 cup grape seed oil (or any light oil)
1/3 cup liquid honey
1/3 cup rice vinegar
3 tbsp soy sauce
2 tsp sesame oil
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tsp powder mix from Ramen Noodle package (or add more to your liking)
Place all ingredients into a small jar. Shake well and refrigerate until ready to use.

Crispy Ramen Noodle Salad Toppers:

1 package Ramen dry Noodles (use part of the seasoning package in the dressing)

Directions

1. Crumble noodles onto a baking sheet.

2. Bake in 400º oven for approximately 5 minutes until golden and crispy. Watch them, as they can burn quickly.

3. Allow to cool and store in air tight container until ready to mix into salad.

4. When ready to serve, pour dressing over salad, toss. Add Crispy Noodles and toss again.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/asian-slaw- salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook

Planet Hollywood Cap'n Crunch Chicken Copycat

This chicken is crunchy and yummy and bursting with flavor. The sweet honey mustard sauce balances out the flavors of the chicken perfectly. We also sometimes like to dip the chicken in fry sauce. It also makes a great appetizer for having friends over to watch your favorite team play.

Ingredients

vegetable oil for frying
2 skinless chicken breast fillets
1 cup buttermilk
1 egg
2 cups Cap'n Crunch cereal
½ cup panko bread crumbs
½ cup Wondra flour
½ teaspoon onion powder
½ teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon white pepper

Creole Mustard Sauce:

2 tablespoons Grey Poupon Dijon mustard
3 tablespoons mayonnaise

Honey Mustard Sauce:

1 teaspoon yellow mustard
1 teaspoon honey

Mix together and chill in refrigerator.

Instructions

1. Cut each chicken fillet, lengthwise, into 5 long slices pounded flat (chicken fingers).

2. Put in a bowl, cover with buttermilk, and marinate overnight.

3. Just before breading, mix in an egg to the marinade.

4. Smash the Cap'n Crunch into crumbs using a food processor, or put the cereal into a plastic bag and start pounding.

5. Combine the cereal, crumbs, flour, onion powder, garlic powder, salt, and pepper in a medium bowl.

6. Remove chicken from milk and completely coat it with the dry mixture. Discard leftover milk.

7. When the oil is hot, fry the chicken for 4 to 6 minutes or until golden brown and crispy.

8. Remove to paper towels or a rack to drain.

9. Serve hot with chilled Creole mustard sauce on the side for dipping. We also dipped it in fry sauce and that was good too.

https://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/our-version-of-planet-hollywoods-capn-crunch-chicken/

Fry Sauce

If you don't know what fry sauce is… you must live anywhere but Utah. Fry sauce is a staple in Utah. It's right up there with ranch dressing (I am pretty sure if you took away fry sauce and ranch dressing from Utah… people would starve). You can go into any restaurant in Utah and order fry sauce and they will know exactly what you are talking about.

Now as you will see in the recipe below.. there are all kinds of variations you can make to Fry Sauce. We have included 3 different variations including: Red Robin style (campfire sauce), In-N-Out style (animal style sauce), and Outback Steakhouse style (Bloomin' onion sauce… great with fries OR onion rings). You can mix and match these flavors of come up with your own. They are all the same basic idea and they are ALL so tasty in their own way.

FRY SAUCE

Ingredients

1/3 c. ketchup
2/3 c. mayonnaise

Instructions

1. Mix all ingredients until smooth. Eat with fries or chicken nuggets. Enjoy (I know you will)!

Variations:

Red Robin Style (Campfire Sauce):
2/3 c. Mayonnaise
1/3 c. BBQ Sauce (Bull's Eye brand)

In-N-Out Style:
Fry Sauce (see above)
1 Tbsp. Mustard
1/4 c. Dill relish

Outback Steakhouse Style (Bloomin' Onion Sauce):
Fry Sauce (see above)
1 Tbsp. Brown Mustard
1 Tbsp. Creamy Horseradish (or to taste)

https://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/fry-sauce/

Gluten Free New York Times Chocolate Chip Cookies

One way or another, you're gonna need to make these. They're the perfect combination of chewy (in the center) and crispy (on the edges).

Author: NICOLE HUNN |GLUTENFREEONASHOESTRING
Prep time: 10 minutes 
Cook time: 18 to 20 minutes 
Yield: 9 5-inch cookies

INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup (105 g) all purpose gluten free flour 
1/4 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1 1/2 tablespoons (14 g) cornstarch
7/8 cup (122 g) Gluten Free Bread Flour*
5/8 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup + 2 tablespoons (120 g) granulated sugar
10 tablespoons (140 g) packed light brown sugar
10 tablespoons (140 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 egg (60 g) at room temperature, beaten
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
10 ounces bittersweet chocolate disks
Coarse salt, for sprinkling

DIRECTIONS

1. In a large bowl, place the all-purpose flour, xanthan gum, cornstarch, bread flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt and granulated sugar, and whisk to combine well.

2. Add the light brown sugar, and whisk again to combine, working to break up any lumps in the brown sugar.

3. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the butter, egg and vanilla, mixing to combine after each addition. The dough will be thick.

4. Add the chocolate disks, and mix until they are evenly distributed throughout. Wrap the cookie dough tightly in plastic wrap, and refrigerate ideally for 24 to 72 hours.

5. On baking day, preheat your oven to 350°F. Line three large rimmed baking sheets with unbleached parchment paper.

6. Divide the dough into 9 balls, each about 3 1/2 ounces (the size of generous golf balls), and place them at least 6 inches apart from one another on the prepared baking sheets.

7. Sprinkle the tops lightly with coarse salt, and place in the preheated oven.

8. Bake until golden brown all over but still soft toward the center (18 to 20 minutes).

9. The cookies will spread to about 5-inches in diameter. Allow to cool on the baking sheet for at least 10 minutes or until set before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
https://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-new-york-times-chocolate-chip-cookies/?goal=0_f8910d658b-08796161a1-58216573

I'm going to stop while I am ahead. I don't have any recipes to match the characters I have left. Since every keystroke is counted - and I only have the word count - I am never quite sure where I stand. It's a pain in the butt. Anyhow - I hope you find something to make. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i say you have the right to grumble and be impatient - i think most of us would given those conditions. --- sam



 Swedenme said:


> Patience and my lack of it was a topic in our house today. I think I have plenty of patience ( for so long) but family think otherwise. But to me there is a difference I can happily wait in a queue no point grumbling won't get you there quicker but if I stand behind a person who then decides to have a very long conversation with checkout server I start to get annoyed never knew I had the ability to turn invisible , same with waiting for people I'm a person who is always on time do not like to be late or keep people waiting 3 sisters have a talent for being late or not doing something when they say they will , yes I understand that stuff happens and people can be late or something doesn't turn up on time but not for them to constantly do it , my lack of patience this time has to do with middle sister we were supposed to talk last evening waited and waited and waited
> Got a quick message this morning oops I forgot again grrrrrrrrr good thing she lives in Malta also waiting for a packet of buttons to arrive ordered them with some of my birthday money , very cheap but really nice ladybirds knew they would take a while but they never turned up at all , now waiting again as they have been resent see I do have patience if we disregard the muttering I did over delivery times ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is scary - tons of healing energy zooming her way to jump start the healing process. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Ditto to all of above. Hope your family stays safe. We're headed for the boat today for the cruise so will have no internet.
> 
> Another solution on the KAP forms is to print out the .pdf one and take a photo using cell phone of each completed page and send to me via text or email arrachment. That way both you and I have copies of completed form. I will get a .doc form out upon my return.
> 
> I received an email late last night that Jynx is in the hospital for surgery. I'll call today before ship boarding to find out more details and give you a report. Saying prayers in the meantime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey jojo111 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation with us. we love having new people stop by - they add so much to the conversation - we hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



jojo111 said:


> Looks scrumptious!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way to wrap you up in warm healing energy. rest often. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does something like that ever happen at the south pole? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just saw this on Kate Davies' Blog- the Aurora Borealis over Loch Lomond- very close to where I grew up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if anyone can do it you can sonja. looking forward to seeing them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I have been looking through you tube videos there are 2 lovely tops I would really like to knit unfortunately one is in Turkish and the other sounds like Vietnamese, think I can now count in that language but I think I might give them a try wish me luck I'm going to need it along with a lot of guesswork . One looks fairly easy so I think I will start with that one


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do not overdo joyce - getting it the second time is much worse than the first time. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I have 5 weeks vacation, so will take a week as my sick leave. I am most fortunate in that I was able to get coverage this morning for my 06:30 case. Shall try and improve my stamina by walking a lot today and hope to be better enough tomorrow to do my cases. Thanks for the kind healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Jynx. She certainly has a tough time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

A few more images from the tv

Lots of trees snapped in half or completely uprooted. Power poles on the lean, lines down everywhere. Fences down, some older buildings with roof and/or structural damage. 

On happier note, 1 baby born during night and another coming, both at ambulance stations.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sorry Joyce, I had missed that you were ill. Will be praying that you will recover very soon. I hope there is someone to take care of you especially if you are wobbly (I take that as weak and dizzy/unstable).


I also missed that. Joyce, hope you are better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just saw this on Kate Davies' Blog- the Aurora Borealis over Loch Lomond- very close to where I grew up.


Very pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's a very wet humid one here and have just woken up.
> Checking emails overnight and found some wedding photos from our niece. She recently married for 2nd time and looks very happy.
> After a string of failed relationships she's found the right one at last by the looks of it. We didn't go to the wedding, due to issues with her nightmare of a mother being present. If we never see her again it will be too soon, enough said!
> The cyclone has been horrible by looks of news coming in, just hope everyone is safe up there.
> Time for a morning cuppa, hugs to all in need of it.


It's good to hear your niece is happy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I love Asian coleslaw, we call it Japanese coleslaw. I like to add bean sprouts to it if I can get them. My fiends mom also says leftovers are great stirfried


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really enjoy netflix. There is so much crap on tv and I feel the small monthly fee is sure a lot less than going to the movies. I have both netflix and amazon prime as they don't have the same offerings usually. I think Poledra also has netflix.


budasha said:


> Is it worthwhile subscribing to Netflix?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> A few more images from the tv
> 
> Lots of trees snapped in half or completely uprooted. Power poles on the lean, lines down everywhere. Fences down, some older buildings with roof and/or structural damage.
> 
> On happier note, 1 baby born during night and another coming, both at ambulance stations.


What a mess. Babies safe arrival wonderful.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, thanks for even more recipes. I've never heard of Fry Sauce before but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> does something like that ever happen at the south pole? --- sam


Yes- known as the Aurora Australis. Some entrepreneur has started flights well to the south of us, so people can see them. I've seen it as far north as Napier on the East Coast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam...get a doctor!!! With your record of spa visits you do not want anything to happen and not have a doctor at least somewhat familiar with you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty!


 :sm24: I guess you are probably the most experienced Aurora spotter amongst us- except Sonja as a girl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam...get a doctor!!! With your record of spa visits you do not want anything to happen and not have a doctor at least somewhat familiar with you!


I agree- Sam you really are taking rather a risk.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I guess you are probably the most experienced Aurora spotter amongst us- except Sonja as a girl.


Still see them at least once a year here in North East England too there was a red alert last night but no chance here because of cloud but some lovely sightings up in Scotland and a beautiful picture on the blog site from someone down your way on the south islands


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, do we need to give you one of your come-to-Jesus talks? At 75 with your med hx you NEED one. I have THREE, one GP, one GYN, and one G/E!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was a terrible thing to do. :sm14:


Oh well. They were doing a story on fishing and I wasn't fishing!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam...get a doctor!!! With your record of spa visits you do not want anything to happen and not have a doctor at least somewhat familiar with you!


Sam, this is good advice.

Having gone to college in Utah, I ate, and still eat, a lot of fry sauce. It is available at all Carl's Junior restaurants as well as many others. Utahns seem to think that French fries without fry sauce just don't work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still see them at least once a year here in North East England too there was a red alert last night but no chance here because of cloud but some lovely sightings up in Scotland and a beautiful picture on the blog site from someone down your way on the south islands


Cloud of course is rather impenetrable! Do you have a link to the Blog site?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Serena and mine the 17th.


Which is also our son-in-law's!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Very pretty!


Welcome Carlacrn! I'm from near Cleveland!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sure! This photo shows the last one still being knit! And thanks!


Nice work!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been looking through you tube videos there are 2 lovely tops I would really like to knit unfortunately one is in Turkish and the other sounds like Vietnamese, think I can now count in that language but I think I might give them a try wish me luck I'm going to need it along with a lot of guesswork . One looks fairly easy so I think I will start with that one


I'm sure you can figure it out. You're so good at that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice work!


 :sm24: Thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We never got any rain. I was hoping as we need it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Well they missed their chance at a photo with a beautiful woman in it, didn't they!?


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

belledune said:


> Swedenme,
> You're doing a great job. Would you mind sharing the stitch sequence in the lacy sleeve pattern. Many thanks. Hope we get to see your finished dress. Terry


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam Humming Bird cake is one of my favorites, Cindi hates nuts, even peanut butter unless it's in a cookie, so truthfully I rarely bake these days. That said I am learning bread baking and I recently found my cake decorating tips, apparently she loves buttercream frosting!
> :sm09:


Do you have a heavy duty mixer, like a Kitchen Aid? I have an easy white bread recipe that you can use the mixer for or mix by hand, if you want it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see I am about 30 pgs. behind. Yikes. Had to take the car in today and the dishwasher isn't working, well, the mechanical one that is.... :sm23: Me, I'm working all the more and just got the kitchen floor swept and washed for when the repair man comes tomorrow. Sure it won't get repaired but he'll just figure out what is wrong then order a part and come again. :sm16: I remember the days when they equipped their trucks and repaired them the same day. I described to the "T" what was wrong, but still they walk in as if they know nothing.
> 
> Will be making another trip to the doctor to get the lump removed. It will be outpatient and just local numbing of the area, so not much to it. Nothing to be worried about as long as I don't get any infection. I really liked the doctor. She looked about 16 to me, but lo and behold, an accomplished surgeon.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. I see you have been busy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i say you have the right to grumble and be impatient - i think most of us would given those conditions. --- sam


I hope it isn't too difficult for you to find a doctor you like.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> does something like that ever happen at the south pole? --- sam


I did hear on the news this morning that it was visible to the far north of me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She does have a kitchen aid and so do I so PLEASE post the recipe....LOL


tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a heavy duty mixer, like a Kitchen Aid? I have an easy white bread recipe that you can use the mixer for or mix by hand, if you want it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A few more images from the tv
> 
> Lots of trees snapped in half or completely uprooted. Power poles on the lean, lines down everywhere. Fences down, some older buildings with roof and/or structural damage.
> 
> On happier note, 1 baby born during night and another coming, both at ambulance stations.


The last I heard, there was only 1 person injured. Amazing considering how strong the storm was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The actual plucking wasn't so bad, but it's dirty, greasy, and hard as heck on the hands. Cleaning them out goes pretty quickly, Marla did that part, just reach in and pull everything out.
> 
> So, who's having chicken for dinner tonight? Lol!


Lol! We just did!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> 'heebie jeebies' - it's been a long time since i have heard that phrase - thanks kate. and yes - it would give me the heebie jeebies if i was served a fish with the head still on. i wouldn't be able to eat it - just think of it's eyes on you while you are eating it. --- sam


I couldn't eat it either. Yuck


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's been beautiful weather here today, so warm I was in jeans and only a t-shirt! We had Caitlin here and she's staying overnight - I'm now in the bed next to her cot as she woke and wouldn't settle again, kept crying "Baa, baa, gran!" for me to sing Baa, baa black sheep! However she's now gone back over and I'm on my iPad for a while - she's got a really runny nose and right now is snoring away merrily! She had great fun out in the back garden this afternoon, playing with Luke's sandpit and his lawnmower. He was round earlier with chocolates and flowers for me (it's Mothers' Day here) and this afternoon he was going to a children's disco in Glasgow with his mum and some friends.


Looks like Caitlin had a fun day! Hope the runny nose isn't leading to anything more, and if it does, that you don't get it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I couldn't eat it either. Yuck


I don't remember how it came about, but once we were served fish with the heads on. One of the kids put a piece of bread over it so it wouldn't look at her while she ate it! LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been MIA most of yesterday and today. Just tired; slept until 11:30 a.m. today and could have slept longer. Yesterday I went through my mom's jewelry boxes; she been gone 15/16 years. Mostly dated costume jewelry ( also through my jewelry boxes)
> and purged a large portion of it to go to Goodwill. I'm a bit concerned because several years ago when we went through financial difficulty I had given DH my diamond wedding rings and told him to sell them. He did for the gold but brought back the stones. I had them in my box along with one sapphire and diamond ring he had given me and they are all missing along with 2 diamond cocktail rings that belonged to my mom. Neither of us can imagine what could have happened to them. (know the girls didn't take them either). Just going through mom's stuff was draining. Never expected it to be. Glad I did it though.
> 
> Didn't comment much as I caught up here today but before I forget: 1. Nice gloves as always Julie
> ...


Hope you find the rings and stones. Congratulations to your DD


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, I too would be surprised if someone came in and took the jewels. Like someone else said, perhaps I moved them and have just forgotten. Who knows. Can't worry about it now. Either I'll find them or I won't.
> 
> Finally finished the baby dress. Added in a picot bind off that I think finishes it nicely. Now to wash it before wrapping it up.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Carla!!
> 
> I've read you posts in Main from time to time. Welcome to the tea party.
> 
> ...


Carla, you would be very welcome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I sort of had that one!
> 
> We are supposed to get rain again today. We'll see if it happens! Lawn man came today. He really charged me for the first time in months. I did ask him to do some other things. I just hope his regular price doesn't go up!
> 
> Students are taking the STARRS test. Ridiculous how much pressure the state puts on these young children. I don't miss the tests at all!


It started to sprinkle about the time I left for the gym, it's been a grey cold drizzle the rest of the day, and it's still going, ugh, I hope this doesn't last tooo long, but we do need the rain. The lawn should start to green up, need to weed and feed it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you locate the missing jewelry, so strange for it to sprout legs.
> My friend has a Christmas decoration made from old costume jewelry, it's a tree shape attached to dark velvet that her MIL made, it doesn't sound like much but is very pretty. It's in a picture frame.
> Congratulations to your DD, I'm sure the raise will be welcome
> I hope you are feeling rested tomorrow


I have a friend who has made those. Very pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wild weather coming to North Queensland with Cyclone Debbie. I am not in the danger zone, too far south, but have family slightly north. Prayers that no more die, (fatal accident blamed on weather) but this cyclone is still strengthening, now a cat 4 and getting worse.


Prayers for everyone


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I love Asian coleslaw, we call it Japanese coleslaw. I like to add bean sprouts to it if I can get them. My fiends mom also says leftovers are great stirfried


 :sm06: You have fiends? 
LOLOL! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really enjoy netflix. There is so much crap on tv and I feel the small monthly fee is sure a lot less than going to the movies. I have both netflix and amazon prime as they don't have the same offerings usually. I think Poledra also has netflix.


I have both, Netflix and Amazon Prime also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A few more images from the tv
> 
> Lots of trees snapped in half or completely uprooted. Power poles on the lean, lines down everywhere. Fences down, some older buildings with roof and/or structural damage.
> 
> On happier note, 1 baby born during night and another coming, both at ambulance stations.


Wow, I hope that people and pets/livestock are all okay. Ooh babies, that is an uplifting note.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 28 March '17
> 
> 50° and very overcast. I was lying in bed this morning looking out the window and it looked like someone had papered my windows shut with white paper. I was hoping it would burn off but no such luck.
> 
> ...


The insurance company probably requires a GP, I know Marla's BCBS needs one for her CPAP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see I am about 30 pgs. behind. Yikes. Had to take the car in today and the dishwasher isn't working, well, the mechanical one that is.... :sm23: Me, I'm working all the more and just got the kitchen floor swept and washed for when the repair man comes tomorrow. Sure it won't get repaired but he'll just figure out what is wrong then order a part and come again. :sm16: I remember the days when they equipped their trucks and repaired them the same day. I described to the "T" what was wrong, but still they walk in as if they know nothing.
> 
> Will be making another trip to the doctor to get the lump removed. It will be outpatient and just local numbing of the area, so not much to it. Nothing to be worried about as long as I don't get any infection. I really liked the doctor. She looked about 16 to me, but lo and behold, an accomplished surgeon.
> 
> ...


Holy moly, it's pretty good when your phone just pops in and starts conversing with you. lolol 
Hope they get the dishwasher fixed quickly, you've been busy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I guess you are probably the most experienced Aurora spotter amongst us- except Sonja as a girl.


Doesn't seem like they've been as often this winter but are usually bright when it's cold


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! We just did!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't remember how it came about, but once we were served fish with the heads on. One of the kids put a piece of bread over it so it wouldn't look at her while she ate it! LOL


Now that's creative problem solving! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't remember how it came about, but once we were served fish with the heads on. One of the kids put a piece of bread over it so it wouldn't look at her while she ate it! LOL


Smart kid????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, I just got a call from Stu, who had a bad thing happen on his way to work early this morning. He was driving in the street where our engineering workshop is, and suddenly a guy riding a bicycle with no lights on, came straight at the vehicle and slammed into it. Stu jumped out and the guy had hurt his leg. Stu was asking him why no lights on etc called ambulance, but the guy got up and staggered off before they arrived. He's a local person and is often seen riding in the area. Poor Stu is feeling very shocked, and worried for the stupid guy. He's going to have one hell of a bruise that's for sure and the truck has a broken front fender from impact. Not a good start to the day. The police arrived but the guy had gone, just hope he doesn't try and make out it was Stus fault as there were no witnesses, except the emergency operator on the phone.


Hope everything works out okay and Stu can settle and isn't charged.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: You have fiends?
> LOLOL! :sm23:


Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought

More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I noticed my great spelling when I came back to that post????& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it????


 :sm04: You can count on me!!! lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
> Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought
> 
> More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


The skirts adorable! 
Great mittens, well I'm sure you'll always be able to find children that need them, so they'll never go to waste.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks martina - does that mean dec 1 at the end of the next 17 rows? --- sam --- i feel so dumb.
> 
> NOTE ADDED: think i have it now martina - thanks for your help. i just wasn't reading it correctly - i see i need to frog that last three rows - i read right over the 'each end' - so will go back and decrease the right way - which makes the alternate rows make so much more sense - i was forgetting decrease beg and end of row. --- sam


If you get confused you can always get Heidi to read it to you slowly. I find that held sometimes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten two more quilts done--pictures, too, for a change!


Nice work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Our crawfish look a little different and are about two dollars a pound. It's the seasoning that makes them good. We just ate some yesterday. I was able to put away a couple of pounds (you only eat the tail after you peel it.). You can suck the juice out of the head, but I don't do that...I'm a lady. ;~)


Welcome!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful skirt and mitts, Bonnie--you have been busy, too! I think if I lived somewhere we had a long winter, I'd get a lot more done. Ha.

I decided to lay out the quilts remaining in the box to see if they are big enough to go on my bed. Three of them are, which means of course I can't decide which one I want! They are prettier than I remember. LOL And one of them must have been done during my "insane period," as it has hundreds of 1" triangles in it...what WAS I thinking? Somebody probably told me I wouldn't be able to do it, which is of course a direct challenge. Heh. Anyhow, I only have a backing for one of them, which isn't pieced together yet, so I guess I should do that, and I need to get batting situated and rolled up with the tops and the backs. The problem now is the trimmings from the extra after making the backs...starting a stash all over again! I'm just laughing at myself. And of course now I can add pieces to the bag for the charm quilt, which the kids may inherit in pieces at the rate I'm going. Eh, it'll get done when it gets done. 

I hope the damage from the storm doesn't turn out to be as bad as feared, though those pictures were startling. And may those babies born of the storm be blessed throughout their lives with peace after such a wild start.

Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mon eois not quite up to that yet. And her sibling will be even further from that. Yes Elizabeth is to be a big sister late September! On David's birthday she came walking down the passage in a clean T-shirt. Why Mum was changing her just before bath time made no sense. But as she got closer I saw the t-shirt said "I'm going to be a big sister". I wasn't actually surprised as Brett had asked Vicky if she could eat ham. My antenna went up at that. Had the 12 week ultrasound last week and all the various tests they do and everything is fine. And Vicky is also not as sick as last time. So another KTP Grandbaby on the way.
> 
> But by the time I am 70 they will both be able to get Grandma up.
> 
> On Elizabeth- she sat on my lap rocked and said row. And repeated that a few times. She loves Row Row Row your boat. Couldn't help but think of Caitlyn with her Baa Baa.


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Putting my knitting away for a while, getting frustrated. The baby jacket I'm working on has a garter hem that keeps flipping up. Thinking about just frogging the whole thing and finding a different pattern.


Start a dishcloth, something easy, then go back to it later. I was thinking the other day that you might need to watch your tension with not being able to move your shoulder. Glad to hear you are improving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ditto to all of above. Hope your family stays safe. We're headed for the boat today for the cruise so will have no internet.
> 
> Another solution on the KAP forms is to print out the .pdf one and take a photo using cell phone of each completed page and send to me via text or email arrachment. That way both you and I have copies of completed form. I will get a .doc form out upon my return.
> 
> I received an email late last night that Jynx is in the hospital for surgery. I'll call today before ship boarding to find out more details and give you a report. Saying prayers in the meantime.


Prayers for Jinx. Hope not serious. When you have internet again please send me a form. I will definitely be there! We will be home by Monday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
> Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought
> 
> More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


Bonnie, that skirt is pretty and I'm sure she'll be so happy. A very nice pattern to the mitts too. I think they'll be a hit at school. Kids always need mitts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


Prayers you are soon feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She does have a kitchen aid and so do I so PLEASE post the recipe....LOL


I have posted it in the past. Give me a minute to get the computer up and running as I am on my phone. We have Internet in camp tonight!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, it will be a bit before I can post the recipe. Computer decided to do an update. Soon as it makes up it's mind what it's going to do I will post it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11pm and I am caught up. Tired so I am off to bed. ???? see you all tomorrow


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
> Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought
> 
> More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


Cute skirt! Girls do love frilly outfits!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sure she'll be fine when the baby is actually here - what age will she be then? I agree with you about being tired, there is definitely a reason you have your kids when you are young! And having had Caitlin and Harry together for a morning(she's 22months now and he's only 5 weeks younger) I don't know how anyone copes with twins! :sm06: :sm09:


Elizabeth will be Caitlin's current age when the next one is due. 
Maryanne was only 1 month older than Elizabeth is now when Vicky was born. How did we manage I wonder. But I was the same when my sister was born-and didn't walk for another 3 months!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


Thanks. Hopefully she won't get complications this time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Easy White Bread


1. In a large bowl, whisk together 2 1/ 2 c of hot water, 1/3 c of oil ( I use olive oil ), 1/3 c honey and 1T of salt.

2. Add 3/4c of flour and whisk for 30 seconds. Add 1 1/2 T of yeast and whisk for 30 seconds again.

3. Add 2c of flour and mix together with a spoon. * If you are using a mixer, add the rest of the flour ( The totoal amount of flour added should be 5-7c. Not including the flour used in step 2 ) Let the mixer knead the dough for about 5 minutes. *If mixing by hand, add the rest of the flour and mix until shaggy looking and hard to work woth the spoon. Knead in the bowl a few times and then turn out onto the floured counter. Knead for 5 minutes. The dough should be soft but not sticky.

4. Let rise in a greased, covered bowl for about 30 minutes.

5. When the dough is risen heat oven to 175

6. Grease your bread pans and Divide the dough in two.

7. On the counter, roll your dough out into and oblong shape, pushing out the air bubbles.

8. Roll into a tight cylinder, tuck the ends under and place into the pan.

9. Place loaves into the oven for about 30 minutes or until the dough has risen to fill the pans.

10. Turn your oven up to 350 and cook loaves for about another 30 minutes. Bread is done when it sounds hollow when tapped.


Note! I use bread flour for a lighter texture, but you can certainly use all-purpose flour. I also typically use a little more flour than called for, but my house is usually a bit humid. Also, I don't put all the flour in at once like it says you can. I have better luck with it if I add about a cup at a time. I think my mixer is only a 4 quart. If I add it all at once, it will climb up over the bread hook to the spring. Sometimes it will anyway. Take the time to scrape the bowl between additions. If you have made bread before, you know the texture and sticky/not sticky that you are looking for. Any questions, send me a PM. I don't know if I will be able to get back here to answer any questions, but I will get PM notifications in my emails, and will answer there.

Edited to add that I ususally also make it into 3 loaves instead of 2.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking skirt - hope it fits. love the mittens - so bright and cheery. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
> Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought
> 
> More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cloud of course is rather impenetrable! Do you have a link to the Blog site?


The one I have is called Aurora watch UK it's run by Lancaster unniversitiy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm sure you can figure it out. You're so good at that.


Just getting to the bottom of my dress will finish this first then give one a try


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tami - have it copied in my word documents. i see fresh bread in my future. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Easy White Bread


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
> Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought
> 
> More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


They are lovely Bonnie, hope the skirt fits


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been looking through you tube videos there are 2 lovely tops I would really like to knit unfortunately one is in Turkish and the other sounds like Vietnamese, think I can now count in that language but I think I might give them a try wish me luck I'm going to need it along with a lot of guesswork . One looks fairly easy so I think I will start with that one


Good on you trying.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Phones are clever sometimes (not when they decide you are talking to you like Daralene). I need to be somewhere in just under 1/2 hour and was thinking I should need about 15 minutes to get there but maybe I will check Goggle Maps. Just as I was thinking this the phone beeped- meeting is 11 minutes away! No it doesn't read my mind- use the phone as my diary and it reminds me when things are coming up. Still amazes me though that when I go somewhere it tells me the time from there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I love Asian coleslaw, we call it Japanese coleslaw. I like to add bean sprouts to it if I can get them. My fiends mom also says leftovers are great stirfried


And how many fiends do you have Bonnie?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
> Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought
> 
> More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


They all look good. Might need to try one of the skirts when Elizabeth is a little older.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

More pics from news coverage

Pic 1 is grounded yacht

Pic 2 is 1of many damaged roofs

Pic 3 is boat terminal and jetty and pontoon on mainland for access to several tourist island resorts. Needless to say, these resorts are a mess.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> More pics from news coverage
> 
> Pic 1 is grounded yacht
> 
> ...


Just watching our evening news, and saw the destruction wow! They said upto 1.5 billion dollars in damage, that's horrendous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning! I'd say good, but it's just too bloody early for me to be good yet. lol David left about 45 minutes ago or so, I'm just drinking coffee and catching up here.
> Well, I guess it is good, I just heard from Jennie, it's a boy! Her back and ribs are aching though and nothing works to relieve it, I think it's the weight of her breasts that she had enhanced a couple years ago, that are causing her to pull forward, oh well, that too shall pass.
> I need to get my socks off needles and get knitting on boy stuff, good thing I have been pinning and favoriting patterns to knit.
> Okay, now to get caught up. And more coffee!


Woo hoo, a boy! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia! Have been up almost an hour, unloaded and loaded the dishwasher, fed the dog, and now sipping a mug of coffee. Jeanette thanks for letting us know about Jynx; am quite concerned about her so will be checking for more info throughout the day. So glad to hear the cyclone/hurricane has decreased in intensity and that folks are safe; so glad your DD isn't on Hamilton Island (think I remembered the name) Nicho. We had severe thunderstorms last night bu this morning it is all clear and sunny. It's suppose to get up to 80F today with lots of clouds.
> 
> Cathy, how is your DD doing with her pregnancy now? Isn't she do pretty soon (can't quite remember her due date). Does Serena mention the coming baby at all?
> 
> ...


DD is doing well thanks Gwen. Yes she is due in 4 weeks! Gosh the time is flying by. Yes I think Serena is starting to work out that there really is a baby happening, they have the bassinet etc all set up.

Golly Cyclone Debbie sure has left a mess behind. Now there are a lot of places flooded with the enormous amount of rain they got as well. No fatalities recorded so far which is very good. Here are a couple of pictures I found on a News page....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Horrendous winds!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> DD is doing well thanks Gwen. Yes she is due in 4 weeks! Gosh the time is flying by. Yes I think Serena is starting to work out that there really is a baby happening, they have the bassinet etc all set up.
> 
> Golly Cyclone Debbie sure has left a mess behind. Now there are a lot of places flooded with the enormous amount of rain they got as well. No fatalities recorded so far which is very good. Here are a couple of pictures I found on a News page....


And I heard that the associated rain is due in Brisbane and surrounds- which covers Heather's area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The one I have is called Aurora watch UK it's run by Lancaster unniversitiy


Thanks!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I must say I am concerned about my little one.
> I have borrowed a baby doll from the toy library. One of her favourite toys so I am planning on getting her a doll of some sort. She does various things to it, like feeding it. The first week it got cuddled but then carried round by arms or legs and eyes poked. But not too much of that now in just a few weeks. Todays was cute. She lay him on the ground and using one hand held his two ankles and lifted up his bum. Clearly changing his nappy. Mind you he is naked so didn't have a nappy to change.
> But while she is a delightful little girl she likes the attention from those important to her and I suspect she won't appreciate some competition. She has 6 months to mature but this has been her personality since birth.
> We went down the beach today- may not be many more days suitable to get wet. David came with us and commented on how exhausted he was. Then said and you must be even more so. To which I said that is why we usually go out after having her (not that he ever questioned it. But he is experiencing now how constant it is).


Aaww too cute. And I think Serena will have her nose put right out of joint also as she gets loads of attention now, interesting to see how she will "share" her mum.

Yes David, it is exhausting spending a day with a toddler! LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Managed to sound heartbroken today being carried be Grandad even though Grandma was right next to them.
> I think he's realised that spending time with them from early on is important. He didn't think it would matter! And Elizabeth being the person she is was even more important. Hopefully he hasn't left it too late for her. Shouldn't be as she is very young still.


I am sure she will "come around" and warm to him eventually. Kids are funny little things arent they?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


Oh dear, she has had so much bad luck with problems from surgeries. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Still home very wobbly and sick. Requesting your prayers as I need to get back in the groove. Thanks so much. This is the longest time I have ever been sick so need to get some healing on the way.


Oh dear, have you been to the doctor? I hope you are feeling much better very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just saw this on Kate Davies' Blog- the Aurora Borealis over Loch Lomond- very close to where I grew up.


Oh wow! That is amazing! :sm11: Thanks for sharing Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow! That is amazing! :sm11: Thanks for sharing Julie.


It was pretty spectacular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


It's looking good Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's looking good Julie.


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just been gifted a Brie that is absolutely ready to eat, and three Camembert cheeses- my cheese craving will be nicely met for the next few days! Must go to bed at nearly half nine. I have not rested as is my usual wont- so must watch I don't get overtired.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, pretty skirt and mittens.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really enjoy netflix. There is so much crap on tv and I feel the small monthly fee is sure a lot less than going to the movies. I have both netflix and amazon prime as they don't have the same offerings usually. I think Poledra also has netflix.


Have you watched Call the Midwife series? It is so very good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Looks like Caitlin had a fun day! Hope the runny nose isn't leading to anything more, and if it does, that you don't get it!


She was a bit unwell the next day, but seems better now....however she seems to have passed it on to me - sore throat, sniffly, just feeling yeuchy - and I'm going to Prague on Friday! Mind over matter, I'll be fine (my mantra for the moment!) and I'm giving myself today in bed to see if I can get rid of it. DH (not quite sure what the D is for right now) just asked, "Are you going back to bed? You'll need to be up for Luke's swimming at 4...?" After I just looked at him he said "I could take him?"......right answer! :sm15: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just realised when I was putting Tami's bread recipe into the summary that I hadn't said that I tried Kiwifrau's recipe for chilli last week and it was delicious! I used mince (ground beef) instead of turkey mince as that's what I usually use and the supermarket didn't have turkey mince. I used to make chilli from scratch when the boys were young, but after being in a rush one night and just using a jar of sauce, they all said how much nicer it was!!! So I used the tin of sauce ever since!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


It's looking lovely Julie, which is the true colour as the top one looks more a navy colour ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> She was a bit unwell the next day, but seems better now....however she seems to have passed it on to me - sore throat, sniffly, just feeling yeuchy - and I'm going to Prague on Friday! Mind over matter, I'll be fine (my mantra for the moment!) and I'm giving myself today in bed to see if I can get rid of it. DH (not quite sure what the D is for right now) just asked, "Are you going back to bed? You'll need to be up for Luke's swimming at 4...?" After I just looked at him he said "I could take him?"......right answer! :sm15: :sm09:


Well I was going to suggest D for dumb but I'll play nice :sm02: as he got there in the end


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
> Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought
> 
> More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


Great work! Love the little skirt. So cute. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> More pics from news coverage
> 
> Pic 1 is grounded yacht
> 
> ...


Ah great minds think alike. I just posted a couple of photos as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I heard that the associated rain is due in Brisbane and surrounds- which covers Heather's area.


Yes I think they are in for a lot of rain. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


That is coming along nicely. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I was going to suggest D for dumb but I'll play nice :sm02: as he got there in the end


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I think they are in for a lot of rain. :sm06:


Someone on the main forum is in Townsville and Debbie missed them- then she said they could have done with some of the rain. Wonder if might reach them still or if the rain is all going south?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Someone on the main forum is in Townsville and Debbie missed them- then she said they could have done with some of the rain. Wonder if might reach them still or if the rain is all going south?


I just looked at forecast for Brisbane and they are supposed to get between 70 and 150mm rain tomorrow. :sm06: Maybe it is going south after all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just looked at forecast for Brisbane and they are supposed to get between 70 and 150mm rain tomorrow. :sm06: Maybe it is going south after all.


Thats a lot of rain (though I suspect the cyclone hit areas got more).
I'm about to go to bed- it's getting cold and its bed time so I may well get warm in bed. We finally have some cooler weather (a couple of 19 degree days). Though saying 29 for Thursday again. But plenty of time for that to change.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats a lot of rain (though I suspect the cyclone hit areas got more).
> I'm about to go to bed- it's getting cold and its bed time so I may well get warm in bed. We finally have some cooler weather (a couple of 19 degree days). Though saying 29 for Thursday again. But plenty of time for that to change.


Sleep well. I am going shortly too. Yes much cooler, it is 11c here at 10.30pm. Some areas got over 900mm rain with the Cyclone... unbelievable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She was a bit unwell the next day, but seems better now....however she seems to have passed it on to me - sore throat, sniffly, just feeling yeuchy - and I'm going to Prague on Friday! Mind over matter, I'll be fine (my mantra for the moment!) and I'm giving myself today in bed to see if I can get rid of it. DH (not quite sure what the D is for right now) just asked, "Are you going back to bed? You'll need to be up for Luke's swimming at 4...?" After I just looked at him he said "I could take him?"......right answer! :sm15: :sm09:


Sorry you are poorly- I certainly hope you are better before Prague!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking lovely Julie, which is the true colour as the top one looks more a navy colour ?


Thanks Sonja!
The top one is a little exaggerated- but closer to the colour to the eye, the bottom ones are a little too dull.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is coming along nicely. :sm11:


Thank you, Cathy- Anne is pleased too, which is good!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Horrendous winds!


Terrible. Glad to hear there weren't any fatalities.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


Love the initials. Makes it more personal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been gifted a Brie that is absolutely ready to eat, and three Camembert cheeses- my cheese craving will be nicely met for the next few days! Must go to bed at nearly half nine. I have not rested as is my usual wont- so must watch I don't get overtired.


Aren't you the lucky one to get all that cheese. Enjoy!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


Looks really good, Julie. I particularly like the cast on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have you watched Call the Midwife series? It is so very good.


I recorded one and watched part of it last night. Excellent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo, a boy! :sm24:


 :sm24: But there sure aren't nearly as many cute patterns for boys, I think I'm going to have to get creative and do some designing of my own. I really need twice as many hours in a day. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> DD is doing well thanks Gwen. Yes she is due in 4 weeks! Gosh the time is flying by. Yes I think Serena is starting to work out that there really is a baby happening, they have the bassinet etc all set up.
> 
> Golly Cyclone Debbie sure has left a mess behind. Now there are a lot of places flooded with the enormous amount of rain they got as well. No fatalities recorded so far which is very good. Here are a couple of pictures I found on a News page....


Looks like Galveston, well Galveston was worse maybe, I'm not sure, but Houston anyway, after a hurricane, windows blown out, roofs gone, trees torn up...
Just praying for all those people, so many lost so much I'm sure, I hope that they all took the family photo's and such with, clothes and dishes, etc can be replaced, family photo's and heirlooms can't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I heard that the associated rain is due in Brisbane and surrounds- which covers Heather's area.


I sure hope if it does, that Heather you stay inside, warm and dry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know this pattern costs but isn't it a cute little girl shrug? --- sam

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/marian-shrug-knitting-pattern-by-taiga-hilliard-designs?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=280317_LKSTASHCLOSEOUT&utm_content=NA_B&omhide=true&country=US


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


That's looking great Julie, your letters are spot on. :sm24:

Oh, and how great to receive the cheeses, I don't think I've ever had Camembert, I'll have to try that one one of these days, grocery's in Scottsbluff have it, I've just never tried it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She was a bit unwell the next day, but seems better now....however she seems to have passed it on to me - sore throat, sniffly, just feeling yeuchy - and I'm going to Prague on Friday! Mind over matter, I'll be fine (my mantra for the moment!) and I'm giving myself today in bed to see if I can get rid of it. DH (not quite sure what the D is for right now) just asked, "Are you going back to bed? You'll need to be up for Luke's swimming at 4...?" After I just looked at him he said "I could take him?"......right answer! :sm15: :sm09:


Smart man, you'd think he'd just get to that part first as he has been married to you for long enough to know better than to go there. lolol MEN! Sorry Sam, just a fact of life. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know this pattern costs but isn't it a cute little girl shrug? --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/marian-shrug-knitting-pattern-by-taiga-hilliard-designs?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=280317_LKSTASHCLOSEOUT&utm_content=NA_B&omhide=true&country=US


That is cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And on that note, I'm taking the pups and going back to bed for an hour or two, it's 6:30am here and I've eaten something and had coffee, so when I get up, I'll do laundry, no sense doing floors since the backyard is a mud pit, but I need to dig out the lawn weed and feed so I can do that tomorrow night or Friday morning before we head out to David's eye exam and our errands and the dog show, It's to rain again on Friday, today is just to be cool and grey. If I get my chores done early today, I can sit and knit, unfortunately I didn't get much knitting in yesterday morning, I was too pooped, but I did get caught up with you all and the kitchen cleaned up. 
See you all in a couple hours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And on that note, I'm taking the pups and going back to bed for an hour or two, it's 6:30am here and I've eaten something and had coffee, so when I get up, I'll do laundry, no sense doing floors since the backyard is a mud pit, but I need to dig out the lawn weed and feed so I can do that tomorrow night or Friday morning before we head out to David's eye exam and our errands and the dog show, It's to rain again on Friday, today is just to be cool and grey. If I get my chores done early today, I can sit and knit, unfortunately I didn't get much knitting in yesterday morning, I was too pooped, but I did get caught up with you all and the kitchen cleaned up. 
See you all in a couple hours.

Oops! Gwennie! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable skirt! Hope it fits the child. Great mittens too.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
> Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought
> 
> More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been gifted a Brie that is absolutely ready to eat, and three Camembert cheeses- my cheese craving will be nicely met for the next few days! Must go to bed at nearly half nine. I have not rested as is my usual wont- so must watch I don't get overtired.


Oh lucky you Julie, I love, love cheese. Your latest Project is coming along nicely, I do love the colour, reminds me of a suit I bought in Sydney when I was working there. Actually was wearing it when my friend was singing on TV in the studio years and years ago. My first time on TV, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking great as always Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my yes; absolutely loved it! Also watched Bomb Girls and then Land Girls (I think that was the name of it). I love the time period shows like that. Wish there were more of them and always on the search for them.


sugarsugar said:


> Have you watched Call the Midwife series? It is so very good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 29 March '17

The early morning sky shows promise of a lovely day ahead.

No band camp today but the Moser family has increased by three - each of the boys has a friend over plus Bailee has a friend over. I am sure Heidi is praying for a nice day so they can play outside.

I think Alex is either going to quit or they are going to let him go. After two weeks he is still not keeping up. The problem is that he is so out of shape. He is about 5'10" tall - and probably weighs 250 pounds if not a little more. In other words he got fat. He probably has less muscle than I do. This does not do his self-esteem any good. I feel bad for him but He does nothing to lose the weight.

Salted Caramel Budino

Budino is the Italian word for custard or pudding.

Ingredients

Cookie Crust

Ingredients

1 cup finely ground chocolate wafer cookie crumbs
2 Tablespoons butter, melted
1/8 teaspoon salt

Directions

1. Mix crumbs, butter and salt in small bowl.

2. Reserve two tablespoons of mixture for garnish.

3. Press remaining cookie mixture into the bottom of six to eight small dessert cups or Mason jars.

Budino

Ingredients

1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup water
2 Tablespoons maple syrup
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1 1/2 cups half-and-half or whole milk
1 cup whipping cream
1 large egg plus two egg yolks
3 tablespoons cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon sea salt

Directions

1. In large, heavy saucepan, combine brown sugar, water, maple syrup and salt and bring to a boil over medium heat. Simmer for about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until mixture thickens. Remove from heat and whisk in the half-and-half and whipping cream. Stir until smooth.

2. In separate bowl, whisk the eggs and cornstarch until smooth.

3. Add to the brown sugar mixture in a slow stream, whisking constantly. Continue to whisk until mixture thickens and is the consistency of pudding (about three minutes).

4. Divide among six to eight prepared dessert dishes.

5. Cover and chill until ready to serve.

6. Spoon one or two tablespoons of caramel sauce (recipe below) over each budino.

7. Top with a dollop of whipped cream and sprinkle with reserved cookie crumbs.

Ingredients

Caramel Sauce

Ingredients

1 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup half-and-half cream
4 tablespoons butter
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

1. Combine brown sugar, half-and-half, butter and salt in a saucepan.

2. Cook over medium-low heat for about 5 minutes, whisking gently...until mixture begins to thicken.

3. Add vanilla and cook for another minute.

4. Cool to room temperature. (It can be made in advance and refrigerated.

5. Bring to room temperature before using or heat in microwave at 5 second intervals. Add a wee bit of cream if it is too thick.)

* Do not put the caramel sauce on until ready to serve, as it soaks into the custard.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/salted-caramel-budino.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

20 Minute Honey Garlic Shrimp

AUTHOR: SALLY|SALLYSBAKING ADDICTION
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 20 MINUTES
YIELD: SERVES 4

Ingredients:

1/3 cup honey
1/4 cup soy sauce (I use reduced sodium)
1 Tablespoon minced garlic
Optional: 1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger
1 lb medium uncooked shrimp, peeled & deveined1
2 teaspoons olive oil
Optional: chopped green onion for garnish

Directions:

1. Whisk the honey, soy sauce, garlic, and ginger (if using) together in a medium bowl.

2. Place shrimp in a large zipped-top bag or tupperware. Pour 1/2 of the marinade mixture on top, give it all a shake or stir, then allow shrimp to marinate in the refrigerator for 15 minutes or for up to 8-12 hours. Cover and refrigerate the rest of the marinade for step 3.

NOTE: Time-saving tip: while the shrimp is marinating, I steamed broccoli and microwaved some quick brown rice.

3. Heat olive oil in a skillet over medium-high heat.

4. Place shrimp in the skillet. (Discard used marinade2.)

5. Cook shrimp on one side until pink-- about 45 seconds-- then flip shrimp over.

6. Pour in remaining marinade and cook it all until shrimp is cooked through, about 1 minute more.

7. Serve shrimp with cooked marinade sauce and a garnish of green onion.

NOTE: The sauce is excellent on brown rice and steamed veggies on the side.

Recipe Notes:

1. You can remove the tail or leave it on. Whatever's easiest!

2, Using leftover marinade is a debated topic. While you could boil it to rid any contamination, the flavor could possibly change. But do what you'd like. Usually I just make a little extra (like we do here) to use as the sauce.

GLAZED PORK CHOPS

For these glazed pork chops I made a basic rub out of brown sugar and spices. The brown sugar turns into a nice sweet glaze when it's cooked and you can pretty much season it with whatever herbs and spices you like. I went for spicy with cayenne and black pepper then rounded it out with paprika and garlic powder. A little salt for good measure and it was good to go! Super easy and very tasty. This is a great week night main dish!

Total Cost: $6.87
Cost Per Serving: $1.72
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 15 mins
TOTAL TIME: 25 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

¼ cup brown sugar $0.12
½ tsp cayenne powder $0.05
½ tsp garlic powder $0.05
½ tsp paprika $0.05
½ tsp salt $0.05
¼ tsp black pepper $0.05
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
4 thick cut boneless pork chops $5.97

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 350oF. In a small bowl, combine the brown sugar, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, paprika, salt, and black pepper.

2. Remove the pork chops from their package and rub the seasoning mixture over all sides of each chop. The moisture from the meat will help the seasoning to adhere to the surface.

3. Heat olive oil in a large, oven¬-safe skillet over a medium flame. When the oil begins to shimmer, add the pork chops. Cook the chops for about 5 minutes on each side, until nicely browned.

4. If your chops are greater than one-inch thick, transfer the skillet to the preheated oven for another 5¬-10 minutes to finish cooking.

5. Test the chops with a meat thermometer to make sure the internal temperature has reached 145ºF. Cook longer if needed.

6. Dredge the chops through the thick sauce in the bottom of the pan just before serving.

HTTPS://WWW.BUDGETBYTES.COM/2010/08/GLAZED-PORK-CHOPS/

Lemon Cake

This lemon cake has a real citrusy punch to it. Add a dollop of whipped cream with a little lemon zest and you will have yourself an awesome dessert!

Ingredients

1/2 cup butter, softened
3/4 cup sugar
4 large eggs, beaten and at room temperature
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
Juice and zest of 3 medium sized lemons
2 cups flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions

1. Cream butter and sugar until creamy and light.

2. Add eggs one at a time, beat until well combined.

3. Stir in vanilla and the juice and zest of the lemons.

4. Sift together flour, baking powder, salt and fold into the rest of the mixture.

5. Bake in a greased 8" x 8" pan at 350º for 35-40 minutes or until golden in color.

6. Remove cake from oven to a cooling rack and pour glaze over the hot cake and sprinkle with sugar.

Glaze:

1/2 cup citrus juice, I used 1/4 cup lemon and 1/4 cup orange
1/4 cup honey
1 tablespoon sugar

Directions

1. In a small saucepan over medium heat - heat juices and honey until honey is dissolved.

2. Pour over hot cake and sprinkle with sugar.

3. Serve warm or cold with whipped cream.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/lemon-cake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Cream of Potato Soup

This soup warms you up from the inside and so satisfying.

Ingredients

Half a link of smoked sausage (Farmer Sausage), cut into little chunks
6 russet potatoes, peeled, halved and sliced thinly
2 onions, chopped
1 celery, diced
1 carrots, diced
4 cups chicken broth
5 cups water
salt and pepper to taste
1-13 oz. can evaporated milk
1/4 cup melted butter

Directions

1. Saute onions, celery and carrot in the butter until translucent.

2. Add the chopped farmer sausage, potatoes, broth, water and seasonings.

3. Simmer until the vegetables are cooked. Add the milk and heat through.

Crock Pot option

1. Saute the veggies in the butter, place into crock pot.

2. Add the remaining ingredients, cover and cook on high for 4 hours or low for 10-12 hours.

3. Stir in the milk at the end and heat through.

4. Serve with your  favorite biscuits  or ty something different like these Ham and Cheese Rolls.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/cream-of-potato-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Ham and Cheese Buns

These freeze well and are nice to have on hand

Ingredientgs

4 - 4 1/2 cups flour
1/4 cup sugar 
1 tsp salt
1 pkg or 1 Tbsp instant yeast
2 cups very warm water
1/2 cup melted butter or margarine
3 beaten eggs
mustard of your choice, I used Dijon
ham slices
1 1/2 cups grated cheese, your choice, I used sharp cheddar cheese.

Directions

1. In a bowl combine 2 cups flour, sugar, salt and yeast. Blend well.

2. Add warm water, butter and eggs.

3. Blend at a low speed until well mixed, continue beating for two minutes.

4. Stir in remaining flour by hand until you have stiff dough.

5. Cover dough with a plastic wrap and refrigerate for a minimum of two hours up to 4 days.

6. Take half the dough and roll into a large rectangle. (approx 10" x 14 ")

7. Spread the dough with your favorite mustard, top with slices of ham, and grated sharp cheddar cheese or whatever cheese you have on hand.

8. Roll up into a log and cut into 12 rolls.

9. Place into a prepared 9x13 pan.

11. 10. Cover and rise for one hour.

12. Bake in a preheated oven @ 375 for 25-30 minutes or until golden brown. Watch your oven since every oven temperature is different.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/ham-and-cheese-buns.html

Biscuits Supreme

I challenge anyone out there that loves biscuits to try this recipe. I haven't found one that I like better than this gem.

Ingredients

2 c. sifted flour
4 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. cream of tartar (it works without it too)
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. sugar
1/2 c. butter
2/3 c. milk

Directions

1. Sift together dry ingredients, cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse oatmeal. Add milk all at once and stir with fork only until blended.

2. Knead ten time in a lightly floured board.

3. Roll or pat out dough to 1/2 " thickness.

4. Cut with floured biscuit cutter and place on lightly buttered baking sheet.

5. Bake at 450 for 10-12 minutes.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2009/03/biscuits-supreme.html

Best Italian Sausage Soup

Salad, hard rolls and wine make a meal! You can make this 24 hours ahead of time without the noodles and wait to add the spinach noodles until soup is reheated for serving. Yummy! Serve topped with grated Parmesan!"

Author: Perri Pender|Allrecipes.com 
6 h 30 m - 8 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds sweet Italian sausage
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 small onions, chopped
2 (16 ounce) cans whole peeled tomatoes
1 1/4 cups dry red wine
5 cups beef broth
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
2 zucchini, sliced
1 green bell pepper, chopped
3 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1 (16 ounce) package spinach fettuccine pasta
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. In a large pot, cook sausage over medium heat until brown. Remove with a slotted spoon, and drain on paper towels. Drain fat from pan, reserving 3 tablespoons.

2. Cook garlic and onion in reserved fat for 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Stir in tomatoes, wine, broth, basil, and oregano.

4. Transfer to a slow cooker, and stir in sausage, zucchini, bell pepper, and parsley.

5. Cover, and cook on Low for 4 to 6 hours.

6. Bring a pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Cook pasta in boiling water until al dente, about 7 minutes. Drain.

7. Add pasta to the slow cooker. Simmer for a few minutes, and season with salt and pepper before serving.

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/25713/best-italian-sausage-soup/?prop26=slowcooker&prop25=6318636160&prop27=2017-03-24&did=138719-20170324

Oh yes - not a cloud in the sky - bright yellow sunshine - yeah! It's about time for me to go over and have breakfast with Heidi. Hope you find something good to eat. --- Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Recipes sounding good Sam. I'm all caught up and finishing up my breakfast; DH did bacon & biscuits. Got to go feed the dogs and get busy. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Love the initials. Makes it more personal.


Yes it does!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Love the pork chop recipe Sam and the soup and prawns too. Sorry to hear of Alex's problem it seems a vicious circle of more weight, less self esteem, more comfort eating. He may need professional help from a sympathetic doctor to help him, if you can find the right one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Aren't you the lucky one to get all that cheese. Enjoy!


It is from one of the more 'boutiquey' manufacturers too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Looks really good, Julie. I particularly like the cast on.


I am quite taken with the cast on, now I've finally attempted it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy- Anne is pleased too, which is good!


Julie, what kind of cast on do you use?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Looks like Galveston, well Galveston was worse maybe, I'm not sure, but Houston anyway, after a hurricane, windows blown out, roofs gone, trees torn up...
> Just praying for all those people, so many lost so much I'm sure, I hope that they all took the family photo's and such with, clothes and dishes, etc can be replaced, family photo's and heirlooms can't.


And an entire crop of sugar cane, at least completely lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's looking great Julie, your letters are spot on. :sm24:
> 
> Oh, and how great to receive the cheeses, I don't think I've ever had Camembert, I'll have to try that one one of these days, grocery's in Scottsbluff have it, I've just never tried it. lol


Thank you, Kaye Jo!

It is important to wait until the Camembert is fully ripe- it should almost run to greet you- some people find the crust a bit strong- I happen to love it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 29 March '17
> 
> The early morning sky shows promise of a lovely day ahead.
> 
> ...


Some really good recipes. Will be trying several of those. Sorry to hear about Alex's weight problem. I'm sure it won't be an easy fix, as most of us know. It will take some determination to lose lbs. I hope he does well. Enjoy your breakfast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh lucky you Julie, I love, love cheese. Your latest Project is coming along nicely, I do love the colour, reminds me of a suit I bought in Sydney when I was working there. Actually was wearing it when my friend was singing on TV in the studio years and years ago. My first time on TV, lol!


Thank you, Lynnette! it is a very nice navy! Wow you were on TV!!!!!LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking great as always Julie.


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 29 March '17
> 
> The early morning sky shows promise of a lovely day ahead.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your breakfast Sam! I like the sound of the cheese and ham buns- I think I will try those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, what kind of cast on do you use?


This is the Channel Islands cast on, Liz, which gives the picot edge- I think it looks lovely. My usual cast on I think is known as braided- I put the needle in behind both strands of the loop.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love the initials, makes it so special.
Sam, saved the honey shrimp recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love the initials, makes it so special.
> Sam, saved the honey shrimp recipe.


Thank you, Joy! Anne really liked the idea too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Back to bed, to rest for a bit- expecting a Skype call at 7 a.m..


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


Lovely! I like that cast on, too. I've admired it but not used it yet. Enjoy the cheese! :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The shrug is beautiful, Sam. I love pleats. 

We have another gray cold morning with maybe rain. We can use it so I'm not complaining. I need to go clean the kitty box and then get ready for work. Thinking it might be a good day for soup in the crock pot too and maybe bake some fresh bread!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i know this pattern costs but isn't it a cute little girl shrug? --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/marian-shrug-knitting-pattern-by-taiga-hilliard-designs?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=280317_LKSTASHCLOSEOUT&utm_content=NA_B&omhide=true&country=US


Oh no I knew I shouldn't have looked , first thought was I can do that :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> A few more images from the tv
> 
> Lots of trees snapped in half or completely uprooted. Power poles on the lean, lines down everywhere. Fences down, some older buildings with roof and/or structural damage.
> 
> On happier note, 1 baby born during night and another coming, both at ambulance stations.


Glad you are safe but quite a storm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really enjoy netflix. There is so much crap on tv and I feel the small monthly fee is sure a lot less than going to the movies. I have both netflix and amazon prime as they don't have the same offerings usually. I think Poledra also has netflix.


I enjoy both of those along with Acorn. Great ????.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I guess you are probably the most experienced Aurora spotter amongst us- except Sonja as a girl.


And Poledra when she was younger in Alaska.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I couldn't eat it either. Yuck


I learned to eat it that way because of all the traveling we do and living in ,Germany. They had a fabulous smoked trout in a small river village only served that way. (Fish served with head on.)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly, it's pretty good when your phone just pops in and starts conversing with you. lolol
> Hope they get the dishwasher fixed quickly, you've been busy.


Yay, I have a dishwasher again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂI noticed my great spelling when I came back to that postÃ°ÂÂÂ³& just knew some smart ass would pick up on it
> Ã°ÂÂWith all the hours I spent in the car last week I was quite productive but I'm not sure the skirt will fit GDÃ°ÂÂÂ³She's not as skinny as I thought
> 
> More mitts for school, I think I should quit, I now have 20 pair done since Christmas, every time I can't think of what to start I do another pair


Wow, it's all gorgeous knitting. Hope the skirt fits.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie, can you tell me what pattern you used for that adorable skirt. I want to make one for my grand daughter. Thanks


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the Channel Islands cast on, Liz, which gives the picot edge- I think it looks lovely. My usual cast on I think is known as braided- I put the needle in behind both strands of the loop.


Me too, but I didn't know that was what it was called!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> She was a bit unwell the next day, but seems better now....however she seems to have passed it on to me - sore throat, sniffly, just feeling yeuchy - and I'm going to Prague on Friday! Mind over matter, I'll be fine (my mantra for the moment!) and I'm giving myself today in bed to see if I can get rid of it. DH (not quite sure what the D is for right now) just asked, "Are you going back to bed? You'll need to be up for Luke's swimming at 4...?" After I just looked at him he said "I could take him?"......right answer! :sm15: :sm09:


Hope you are feeling better soon. Isn't it funny how we are to continuo do whatever when sick but men need intensive care for most colds???? Sorry Sam????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a lot of damage. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> More pics from news coverage
> 
> Pic 1 is grounded yacht
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know this pattern costs but isn't it a cute little girl shrug? --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/marian-shrug-knitting-pattern-by-taiga-hilliard-designs?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=280317_LKSTASHCLOSEOUT&utm_content=NA_B&omhide=true&country=US


That's so pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know this pattern costs but isn't it a cute little girl shrug? --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/marian-shrug-knitting-pattern-by-taiga-hilliard-designs?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=280317_LKSTASHCLOSEOUT&utm_content=NA_B&omhide=true&country=US


Very pretty, too bad it isn't bigger, won't fit GD


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's looking great Julie, your letters are spot on. :sm24:
> 
> Oh, and how great to receive the cheeses, I don't think I've ever had Camembert, I'll have to try that one one of these days, grocery's in Scottsbluff have it, I've just never tried it. lol


I haven't tried Camembert either. Just bought Brie for the first time when last at Costco, I had it at a friends at Christmas. We eat a lot of cheese but just cheddar & mottzarella


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this gurnsey looks like a cardigan - right? I get two different colors on my monitor - is it blue? looks lovely. i don't see how you keep the pattern going - i would get lost. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny kate - just like a man. --- sam



KateB said:


> She was a bit unwell the next day, but seems better now....however she seems to have passed it on to me - sore throat, sniffly, just feeling yeuchy - and I'm going to Prague on Friday! Mind over matter, I'll be fine (my mantra for the moment!) and I'm giving myself today in bed to see if I can get rid of it. DH (not quite sure what the D is for right now) just asked, "Are you going back to bed? You'll need to be up for Luke's swimming at 4...?" After I just looked at him he said "I could take him?"......right answer! :sm15: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's 35.5 inches of rain - wow - i've never seen rain like that. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sleep well. I am going shortly too. Yes much cooler, it is 11c here at 10.30pm. Some areas got over 900mm rain with the Cyclone... unbelievable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was this the lady you knit the last one for - it was red one. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy- Anne is pleased too, which is good!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 29 March '17
> 
> The early morning sky shows promise of a lovely day ahead.
> 
> ...


The honey garlic shrimp sounds great.
I've made ham & cheese buns, & those meat-sauerkraut buns, they are great for lunches.

I hope Alex doesn't lose his job, it sounds like a good one,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nor men's sweaters - we always get short changed. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: But there sure aren't nearly as many cute patterns for boys, I think I'm going to have to get creative and do some designing of my own. I really need twice as many hours in a day. :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And an entire crop of sugar cane, at least completely lost.


That's terrible, I hope the farmers carry insurance


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kaye Jo!
> 
> It is important to wait until the Camembert is fully ripe- it should almost run to greet you- some people find the crust a bit strong- I happen to love it!


I don't think I would like that???? Don't even like old cheddar


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the Channel Islands cast on, Liz, which gives the picot edge- I think it looks lovely. My usual cast on I think is known as braided- I put the needle in behind both strands of the loop.


It looks very pretty, Julie, I'll have to look it up & try it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no I knew I shouldn't have looked , first thought was I can do that :sm02:


Of course you can but you will change it & make it even better


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought they sounded good. let us know what you think. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Enjoy your breakfast Sam! I like the sound of the cheese and ham buns- I think I will try those!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love shrimp and thought that one sounded really good. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love the initials, makes it so special.
> Sam, saved the honey shrimp recipe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, I have a dishwasher again.


????????. I forgot to comment about your phone coming to life, that's too funny, good thing you were dressed. Every time I think of FaceTime calls, I think of the old Jetsons cartoon, we thought it was so futuristic & now it's here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Johna said:


> Bonnie, can you tell me what pattern you used for that adorable skirt. I want to make one for my grand daughter. Thanks


I got it online a few years ago but the link no longer works. I will PM you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go for it sonja - you can do it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Oh no I knew I shouldn't have looked , first thought was I can do that :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation johna -we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Johna said:


> Bonnie, can you tell me what pattern you used for that adorable skirt. I want to make one for my grand daughter. Thanks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ouch!!!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon. Isn't it funny how we are to continuo do whatever when sick but men need intensive care for most colds????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's 35.5 inches of rain - wow - i've never seen rain like that. --- sam


That's so scary, imagine the flooding


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meat - sauerkraut buns - may be have the recipe please? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The honey garlic shrimp sounds great.
> I've made ham & cheese buns, & those meat-sauerkraut buns, they are great for lunches.
> 
> I hope Alex doesn't lose his job, it sounds like a good one,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahh, went back to bed for a bit, have a load of laundry in, it's a nice day out so it'll be on the line to dry, I just need to go switch that load out with another and get it hung, I need to do the fish tank later today, but otherwise, my day is going to consist of knitting until yoga. Sounds good to me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, lucky with those cheeses. I love Brie and baked Camembert with baby new potatoes or fresh bread is heavenly.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12 noon and it is a beautiful warm sunny day out. All the windows are open and fresh air is coming in. 

I am frustrated with the baby blanket and I think I am going to frog it again and try something else. ????

Watching Netflix and laying on the couch with Deuce.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Momofuku* Birthday Cake

Layers of funfetti cake brushed with milk and vanilla extract, vanilla frosting, and birthday cake crumbs!

Total: 24 hours
Makes: One cake 6 inches in diameter 
Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients:

For the Birthday Cake Crumb

½ cup (100 grams) granulated sugar
1½ tablespoons light brown sugar
¾ cup (90 grams) cake flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon kosher salt
2 tablespoons rainbow sprinkles
¼ cup (40 grams) grapeseed oil
1 tablespoon clear vanilla extract

For the Birthday Cake

4 tablespoons (55 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
⅓ cup (60 grams) vegetable shortening
1¼ cups (250 grams) granulated sugar
3 tablespoons (50 grams) light brown sugar
3 eggs
½ cup (110 grams) buttermilk
⅓ cup (65 grams) grapeseed oil
2 teaspoons clear vanilla extract
2 cups (245 grams) cake flour
1½ teaspoons baking powder
¾ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ cup (50 grams) + 2 tablespoons rainbow sprinkles, divided

For the Birthday Cake Frosting

8 tablespoons (115 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
¼ cup (50 grams) vegetable shortening
2 ounces (55 grams) cream cheese
1 tablespoon glucose
1 tablespoon corn syrup
1 tablespoon clear vanilla extract
1¼ cups (200 grams) powdered sugar
½ teaspoon kosher salt
Pinch baking powder
Pinch citric acid

For the Birthday Cake Soak

¼ cup (55 grams) milk
1 teaspoon clear vanilla extract

Special Equipment

Quarter sheet pan
1 (6-inch) cake ring
2 strips acetate, each 3 inches wide and 20 inches long

Directions:

Make the Birthday Cake Crumb

Preheat the oven to 300 degrees F. Line a rimmed sheet pan with parchment paper or Silpat.

1. Combine the sugars, flour, baking powder, salt and sprinkles in the bowl of a mixer fitted with a paddle attachment. Mix on low speed until well combined.

2. Add the oil and vanilla and mix on low speed until small clusters form.

3. Spread the clusters on the prepared sheet pan. Bake for 20 minutes, breaking up the clusters once or twice during baking. The crumbs should be slightly moist to the touch; they will dry and harden as they cool. Allow the crumbs to cool completely on the pan before using. The birthday cake crumbs can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for 1 week, or in the refrigerator or freezer for up to 1 month.

Make the Birthday Cake

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Spray a quarter sheet pan with non-stick cooking spray and line with parchment paper, or with Silpat.

1. In a measuring cup, combine the buttermilk, grapeseed oil, and vanilla extract.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, salt, and ¼ cup of the sprinkles.

3. Combine the butter, shortening, and sugars in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment and cream together on medium-high for 2 to 3 minutes.

4. Scrape down the sides of the bowl, add the eggs, and mix on medium-high for 2 to 3 minutes. Scrape down the sides of the bowl once more.

5. On low speed, gradually pour in the buttermilk mixture. Increase the mixer speed to medium-high and beat for 4 to 6 minutes, until the mixture has nearly doubled in size and is completely homogenous (don't rush this step!). Stop the mixer and scrape down the sides of the bowl.

6. On low speed, gradually add the flour mixture and mix just until the batter comes together, about 45 to 60 seconds. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and give the batter a final mix with a rubber spatula.

7. Spread the cake batter in an even layer in the prepared pan. Sprinkle the remaining 2 tablespoons rainbow sprinkles evenly on top of the batter.

8. Bake the cake for 30 to 35 minutes; when you gently poke the edge of the cake with your finger, the cake should bounce back slightly, and the center should no longer be jiggly.

9. Place the pan on a wire rack to cool completely.

NOTE: The cooled cake can be stored in the refrigerator, wrapped in plastic wrap, for up to 5 days.

Make the Birthday Cake Frosting

1. In a small bowl, whisk together the glucose, corn syrup and vanilla extract.

2. Combine the butter, shortening and cream cheese in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment and cream together on medium-high for 2 to 3 minutes, until the mixture is smooth and fluffy. Scrape down the sides of the bowl.

3. With the mixer on its lowest speed, stream in the glucose mixture.

4. Increase the mixer to medium-high speed and beat for 2 to 3 minutes, until the mixture is silky smooth and glossy. Scrape down the sides of the bowl.

5. Add the powdered sugar, salt, baking powder and citric acid, and mix on low speed just to incorporate them into the batter.

6. Increase the speed to medium-high and beat for 2 to 3 minutes, until the frosting is completely smooth.

7. Use the frosting immediately, or store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 1 week.

8. Bring to room temperature before using in the recipe.

Assemble the Birthday Layer Cake

Put a piece of parchment or Silpat on the counter. Invert the cake onto it and peel off the parchment or Silpat from the bottom of the cake. Use the cake ring to stamp out 2 circles from the cake. These are your top 2 cake layers. The remaining cake "scrap" will come together to make the bottom layer of the cake.

Layer 1, The Bottom:

1. Clean the cake ring and place it in the center of a sheet pan lined with clean parchment or a Silpat. Use 1 strip of acetate to line the inside of the cake ring.

2. Put the cake scraps in the ring and use the back of your hand to tamp the scraps together into a flat even layer.

3. In a small bowl, whisk together the milk and vanilla extract for the birthday cake soak. Using a pastry brush, brush half of the soak over the top of the cake.

4. Using the back of a spoon, spread one-fifth of the frosting in an even layer over the cake.

5. Sprinkle one-third of the birthday cake crumbs evenly over the top of the frosting. use the back of your hand to press them gently into the frosting.

6. Use the back of a spoon to spread a second fifth of the frosting as evenly as possible over the crumbs.

Layer 2, The Middle:

1. With your index finger, gently tuck the second strip of acetate between the cake ring and the top 1/4 inch of the first strip of acetate, so that you have a clear ring of acetate 5 to 6 inches tall.

2. Set one of the cake rounds (the more imperfect of the two) on top of the frosting, and repeat the process as for Layer 1 (a fifth of frosting, a third of crumbs, and another fifth of frosting).

Layer 3, The Top:

1. Nestle the remaining cake round into the frosting.

2. Cover the top of the cake with the last fifth of the frosting. Garnish the frosting with the remaining birthday crumbs.

3. Transfer the sheet pan to the freezer and freeze for a minimum of 12 hours to set the cake and filling. (The cake will keep in the freezer for up to 2 weeks.)

4. At least 3 hours before you are ready to serve the cake, pull the sheet pan out of the freezer and, using your fingers and thumbs, pop the cake out of the cake ring.

5. Gently peel off the acetate and transfer the cake to a platter or cake stand. Let it defrost in the refrigerator for a minimum of 3 hours before slicing and serving.

6. You can store the cake, wrapped well in plastic wrap, in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

Recipe Notes:

1. Canola oil can be substituted for the grapeseed oil.

2. The glucose is used to keep the frosting smooth, give it body and meld the ingredients together. You can purchase glucose on Amazon, but an additional 2 teaspoons corn syrup can be substituted for the glucose in the frosting.

3. The citric acid is used to enhance flavor and cut the sweetness of the frosting. My regular grocery store sells it with the canning supplies, and you can also buy it on Amazon.

4. The author calls for clear vanilla extract because of the distinct flavor it imparts. My regular grocery store sells it, but you can also buy it on Amazon.

*Momofuku is a group of restaurants and bars with multiple locations throughout North America and Australia, and Milk Bar is the bakery arm of the enterprise. It was founded by Christina Tosi and her cakes have a cult following. Milk Bar cakes are truly unique…

1. They are baked in a quarter sheet pan, then stamped out and assembled in a 6-inch cake ring for a triple-layer cake.

2. The cakes are not frosted on the sides, only between the layers and on top.

3. They all include a complementary "crumb" recipe that are sandwiched inside of the frosting between layers.

4. The cake layers are brushed with a "soak" as the cake is assembled to keep it moist and to add more flavor.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/momofuku-birthday-cake/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the Channel Islands cast on, Liz, which gives the picot edge- I think it looks lovely. My usual cast on I think is known as braided- I put the needle in behind both strands of the loop.


Thanks, I'll have to look it up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, I have a dishwasher again.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't tried Camembert either. Just bought Brie for the first time when last at Costco, I had it at a friends at Christmas. We eat a lot of cheese but just cheddar & mottzarella


My SIL always has Brie on special occasions. She wraps it in crescent rolls with some kind of jam (strawberry or cranberry) and bakes it. So delicious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And Poledra when she was younger in Alaska.


 :sm24:

One of the things I miss about living in the lower 48.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, I have a dishwasher again.


That's great!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love shrimp and thought that one sounded really good. --- sam


That's one I'm definitely going to try. I have some shrimp in the freezer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Johna said:


> Bonnie, can you tell me what pattern you used for that adorable skirt. I want to make one for my grand daughter. Thanks


Welcome to the tea table, Sam always has room in the drawing room for one more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have been in the basement trying to sort out stuff and decided to check out my photos. Came across so many that would be of no interest to anyone other than me so decided I'd better chuck them rather than leave them for my heirs. I had to keep others that brought back so many memories. I still have mom's to go through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> nor men's sweaters - we always get short changed. --- sam


So sad but true! I really have to look to find anything to make for David that I really like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely! I like that cast on, too. I've admired it but not used it yet. Enjoy the cheese! :sm02:


Thank you! I will, it was a real windfall!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And Poledra when she was younger in Alaska.


True.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too, but I didn't know that was what it was called!


I am not at all sure, I have remembered it's name correctly! How are you, as the day has progressed, Kate?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't tried Camembert either. Just bought Brie for the first time when last at Costco, I had it at a friends at Christmas. We eat a lot of cheese but just cheddar & mottzarella


Possibly a bit of an 'acquired' taste?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this gurnsey looks like a cardigan - right? I get two different colors on my monitor - is it blue? looks lovely. i don't see how you keep the pattern going - i would get lost. --- sam


Well spotted Sam- yes it is a cardigan- it's just a matter of following the instructions and charts. Neither colour is quite right- not quite as bright, nor quite as dull. It is Navy Blue. Thanks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know this pattern costs but isn't it a cute little girl shrug? --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/marian-shrug-knitting-pattern-by-taiga-hilliard-designs?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=280317_LKSTASHCLOSEOUT&utm_content=NA_B&omhide=true&country=US


Very cute! I'm not buying any girls' patterns even though I am so tempted! I'll just wait until DD has a little girl. (Wishful thinking! She'll probably have boys!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> was this the lady you knit the last one for - it was red one. --- sam


No, that one went to Cousin Jean in Strontian.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, I hope the farmers carry insurance


I imagine at very high premiums.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I would like that???? Don't even like old cheddar


I'll take what you don't eat, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It looks very pretty, Julie, I'll have to look it up & try it


I hope you do try it Bonnie- recommended for the top of socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought they sounded good. let us know what you think. --- sam


After Tuesday Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure, I have remembered it's name correctly! How are you, as the day has progressed, Kate?


Feeling a bit better thanks, my throat is not so sore now....I'm on the mend! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll take what you don't eat, Bonnie!


You can have mine too! I have only eaten blue cheese twice and I was really ill afterwards. :sm25:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love cheese! There are some I favor more than others, but so far will eat any of it! One thing I don't think I could do without!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, lucky with those cheeses. I love Brie and baked Camembert with baby new potatoes or fresh bread is heavenly.


I especially like a Soubise made with Camembert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll have to look it up.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling a bit better thanks, my throat is not so sore now....I'm on the mend! :sm24:


I am glad Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You can have mine too! I have only eaten blue cheese twice and I was really ill afterwards. :sm25:


Happily- I love Blue Cheese!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yum love Camembert and Brie, they're quite similar in taste. The soft and squishy texture is fabulous. I like a wedge with blueberries to snack on. 
Must take a look at your new project Julie, it looks very interesting. 
The morning news reports that the storm is headed down the coast to New South Wales area, so they will be in for a drenching too, take care friends across the ditch. We have a dense sea fog in Wellington causing havoc for travellers at airport and the ferries. Oh boy nature is in a vicious mood.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> meat - sauerkraut buns - may be have the recipe please? --- sam


Here's a recipe similar to what I made but I found another with sauerkraut instead of regular Cabbage, the first time I made them I did 1/2 & 1/2 Cabbage & sauerkraut but decided I like just sauerkraut better.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/bierocks


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished 2 cardigans for Caitlin, although the blue one is a bit big for her yet - and still needs buttons and pressing! In the pink one I used the stitch that Sonja told us about in her last cardigan...I've forgotten its name!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yum love Camembert and Brie, they're quite similar in taste. The soft and squishy texture is fabulous. I like a wedge with blueberries to snack on.
> Must take a look at your new project Julie, it looks very interesting.
> The morning news reports that the storm is headed down the coast to New South Wales area, so they will be in for a drenching too, take care friends across the ditch. We have a dense sea fog in Wellington causing havoc for travellers at airport and the ferries. Oh boy nature is in a vicious mood.


Be good to see you sometime, Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Finished 2 cardigans for Caitlin, although the blue one is a bit big for her yet - and still needs buttons and pressing! In the pink one I used the stitch that Sonja told us about in her last cardigan...I've forgotten its name!


Caitlin is going to look so good in these!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling a bit better thanks, my throat is not so sore now....I'm on the mend! :sm24:


That's great! About time you started to feel better. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Finished 2 cardigans for Caitlin, although the blue one is a bit big for her yet - and still needs buttons and pressing! In the pink one I used the stitch that Sonja told us about in her last cardigan...I've forgotten its name!


Those are so adorable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Finished 2 cardigans for Caitlin, although the blue one is a bit big for her yet - and still needs buttons and pressing! In the pink one I used the stitch that Sonja told us about in her last cardigan...I've forgotten its name!


They are beautiful Kate 
Horseshoe stitch


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Kate
> Horseshoe stitch


That's the one! Because I knitted it top-down I think I may have done the horseshoe stitch upside down, but it looks ok I think. Didn't get the scalloped edge effect though, which was a pity.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Our family has had a few very stressful days. I couldn't share it with you as a major player didn't want it on facebook. A few days ago. Granddaughter Amanda, the one who helps me unpack, had a terrible pain so finally ended up at the hospital. In the course of testing, it was discovered that there was a tumor on her kidney and the drs couldn't operate on it as it was around a major artery and they were afraid that she would bleed to death. Anyway, today she had a biposy ( I don't know how to spell it.) and when the drs. looked around, they found a large blood clot, not a tumor. We are all prepared for the news that she had cancer. Actually, Amanda is my grandson's wife but that makes her my granddaughter. She has a 9 year old daughter from a previous marriage and she and Tony share my wonderful Aidad. Amanda's mother requested that we not give details on public media until we had more news. Tony was beside himself in that he lost his father a few years ago from cancer and he was afraid that he would lose his wife too. We want to praise God for this good news and His wonderful care for us,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Our family has had a few very stressful days. I couldn't share it with you as a major player didn't want it on facebook. A few days ago. Granddaughter Amanda, the one who helps me unpack, had a terrible pain so finally ended up at the hospital. In the course of testing, it was discovered that there was a tumor on her kidney and the drs couldn't operate on it as it was around a major artery and they were afraid that she would bleed to death. Anyway, today she had a biposy ( I don't know how to spell it.) and when the drs. looked around, they found a large blood clot, not a tumor. We are all prepared for the news that she had cancer. Actually, Amanda is my grandson's wife but that makes her my granddaughter. She has a 9 year old daughter from a previous marriage and she and Tony share my wonderful Aidad. Amanda's mother requested that we not give details on public media until we had more news. Tony was beside himself in that he lost his father a few years ago from cancer and he was afraid that he would lose his wife too. We want to praise God for this good news and His wonderful care for us,


That is an absolutely tremendous blessing that it is not a tumour, as you had been fearing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Johna! Don't think I've seen you post before. I'm sure Bonnie will share the pattern if possible. Do you knit a lot for your granddaughter? Please share some of your knitting.


Johna said:


> Bonnie, can you tell me what pattern you used for that adorable skirt. I want to make one for my grand daughter. Thanks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing! Sonja is so talented her design would be even better!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Of course you can but you will change it & make it even better


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

John a, welcome, stop by often.
Daralene, yeah, your dishwasher is fixed.
Walked Maya, fed horses. Planted portulaca, lined two shelves and knife drawer then ran out of plastic liner, crocheted 2 rows on baby blanket. It is crib size so taking awhile.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad you are on mend. Hope you feel well for your vacation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was going to say I thought I remembered you sharing such a recipe and couldn't remember the name. They do sound yummy.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's a recipe similar to what I made but I found another with sauerkraut instead of regular Cabbage, the first time I made them I did 1/2 & 1/2 Cabbage & sauerkraut but decided I like just sauerkraut better.
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/bierocks


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Our family has had a few very stressful days. I couldn't share it with you as a major player didn't want it on facebook. A few days ago. Granddaughter Amanda, the one who helps me unpack, had a terrible pain so finally ended up at the hospital. In the course of testing, it was discovered that there was a tumor on her kidney and the drs couldn't operate on it as it was around a major artery and they were afraid that she would bleed to death. Anyway, today she had a biposy ( I don't know how to spell it.) and when the drs. looked around, they found a large blood clot, not a tumor. We are all prepared for the news that she had cancer. Actually, Amanda is my grandson's wife but that makes her my granddaughter. She has a 9 year old daughter from a previous marriage and she and Tony share my wonderful Aidad. Amanda's mother requested that we not give details on public media until we had more news. Tony was beside himself in that he lost his father a few years ago from cancer and he was afraid that he would lose his wife too. We want to praise God for this good news and His wonderful care for us,


So glad that it turned out better than you were expecting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are both so lovely Kate! I imagine Caitlin will look so cute in them.


KateB said:


> Finished 2 cardigans for Caitlin, although the blue one is a bit big for her yet - and still needs buttons and pressing! In the pink one I used the stitch that Sonja told us about in her last cardigan...I've forgotten its name!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, how scared, glad all ok with DGD in the end.
Oh Kate, the sweaters are so beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad it wasn't cancer!!! Were the doctors able to remove the blood clot or was that even necessary? Or did they give her something to break up the clot (guess you break them up rather than "remove") Prayers for a speedy recovery.


Railyn said:


> Our family has had a few very stressful days. I couldn't share it with you as a major player didn't want it on facebook. A few days ago. Granddaughter Amanda, the one who helps me unpack, had a terrible pain so finally ended up at the hospital. In the course of testing, it was discovered that there was a tumor on her kidney and the drs couldn't operate on it as it was around a major artery and they were afraid that she would bleed to death. Anyway, today she had a biposy ( I don't know how to spell it.) and when the drs. looked around, they found a large blood clot, not a tumor. We are all prepared for the news that she had cancer. Actually, Amanda is my grandson's wife but that makes her my granddaughter. She has a 9 year old daughter from a previous marriage and she and Tony share my wonderful Aidad. Amanda's mother requested that we not give details on public media until we had more news. Tony was beside himself in that he lost his father a few years ago from cancer and he was afraid that he would lose his wife too. We want to praise God for this good news and His wonderful care for us,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and I've got to get dinner ready. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

You tube has great video by Eunny Jang on Channel Island cast on. It is nice and slow and easy to catch on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> You tube has great video by Eunny Jang on Channel Island cast on. It is nice and slow and easy to catch on.


 :sm24: Are you going to try it, Joy!?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad it wasn't cancer!!! Were the doctors able to remove the blood clot or was that even necessary? Or did they give her something to break up the clot (guess you break them up rather than "remove") Prayers for a speedy recovery.


All I know is that she is being given very strong anti-clot shots and will spend a couple more days in the spa.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just stopping by, before I go off to try to sleep. Not a good day - article 50 invoked, which I see as suicidal, and on a personal level, went to dentist. He has finally conceded that a crown, which has been giving me problems for a year, needs to be replaced. However, he refuses to give me even a rough estimate of the cost. I have to go back tomorrow for impressions to be made for the new crown, but am not happy at committing to paying for something without any idea of the final cost.

Congratulations, Margaret, on the new grandchild. I am sure that Elizabeth will cope, not least because she has family who understand the conflict she will be experiencing. It is never easy, but, on the other hand, it is a common situation. I think is important to recognise that she will sometimes have negative feelings about the new baby, and that that is a very natural and normal reaction.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just stopping by, before I go off to try to sleep. Not a good day - article 50 invoked, which I see as suicidal, and on a personal level, went to dentist. He has finally conceded that a crown, which has been giving me problems for a year, needs to be replaced. However, he refuses to give me even a rough estimate of the cost. I have to go back tomorrow for impressions to be made for the new crown, but am not happy at committing to paying for something without any idea of the final cost.
> 
> n.


I should think he could, at very least, give you a best guess estimate. I appreciate he can't know what he will find under the crown nor whether a root canal will be needed, but it seems to me a fair question would be what would likely be the highest cost and what the lowest cost? Are you able to get a second opinion from another dentist? Hope all goes very well and not high cost.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Finished 2 cardigans for Caitlin, although the blue one is a bit big for her yet - and still needs buttons and pressing! In the pink one I used the stitch that Sonja told us about in her last cardigan...I've forgotten its name!


Both are lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Our family has had a few very stressful days. I couldn't share it with you as a major player didn't want it on facebook. A few days ago. Granddaughter Amanda, the one who helps me unpack, had a terrible pain so finally ended up at the hospital. In the course of testing, it was discovered that there was a tumor on her kidney and the drs couldn't operate on it as it was around a major artery and they were afraid that she would bleed to death. Anyway, today she had a biposy ( I don't know how to spell it.) and when the drs. looked around, they found a large blood clot, not a tumor. We are all prepared for the news that she had cancer. Actually, Amanda is my grandson's wife but that makes her my granddaughter. She has a 9 year old daughter from a previous marriage and she and Tony share my wonderful Aidad. Amanda's mother requested that we not give details on public media until we had more news. Tony was beside himself in that he lost his father a few years ago from cancer and he was afraid that he would lose his wife too. We want to praise God for this good news and His wonderful care for us,


So glad it was good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: But there sure aren't nearly as many cute patterns for boys, I think I'm going to have to get creative and do some designing of my own. I really need twice as many hours in a day. :sm16:


From a knitting perspective I would rather like a boy this time, having had girls and a GD would rather like to knit some boy items. But very glad to have a GD to knit for first becuase as you say much cuter (and sweeter) things to knit for girls.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just stopping by, before I go off to try to sleep. Not a good day - article 50 invoked, which I see as suicidal, and on a personal level, went to dentist. He has finally conceded that a crown, which has been giving me problems for a year, needs to be replaced. However, he refuses to give me even a rough estimate of the cost. I have to go back tomorrow for impressions to be made for the new crown, but am not happy at committing to paying for something without any idea of the final cost.
> 
> Congratulations, Margaret, on the new grandchild. I am sure that Elizabeth will cope, not least because she has family who understand the conflict she will be experiencing. It is never easy, but, on the other hand, it is a common situation. I think is important to recognise that she will sometimes have negative feelings about the new baby, and that that is a very natural and normal reaction.


I'm surprised your dentist wouldn't give you an estimate. I have always been able to get one---even from the vet. I had Candy there today for her annual shots and he said her back teeth need cleaning. I got an estimate---$475 :sm16: Costs more than going to the dentist. I wonder if my dentist would clean her teeth :sm09: :sm09: Anyway, I hope yours doesn't break the bank.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Looks like Galveston, well Galveston was worse maybe, I'm not sure, but Houston anyway, after a hurricane, windows blown out, roofs gone, trees torn up...
> Just praying for all those people, so many lost so much I'm sure, I hope that they all took the family photo's and such with, clothes and dishes, etc can be replaced, family photo's and heirlooms can't.


At least they had warning that they would need to get out so time to collect the most important things. Not having a TV I haven't seen anything much but it sounds devastating. Main towns are going to run out of safe water soon because no power to filter the water. At least unlike earthquakes the pipes in the ground wouldn't be damaged generally.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I should think he could, at very least, give you a best guess estimate. I appreciate he can't know what he will find under the crown nor whether a root canal will be needed, but it seems to me a fair question would be what would likely be the highest cost and what the lowest cost? Are you able to get a second opinion from another dentist? Hope all goes very well and not high cost.


I did ask him for some indication of the likely cost, but he refused to put any figure to it. I am very tempted to go back to my old dentist, who left the practice several years ago, but who has recently opened a new surgery not far from where I live. The only problem is, I have a really lovely hygienist at my current practice, and would lose her if I moved. I will wait and see what happens tomorrow. I have also booked an eye test for Friday, so this looks as if it could be an expensive month!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least they had warning that they would need to get out so time to collect the most important things. Not having a TV I haven't seen anything much but it sounds devastating. Main towns are going to run out of safe water soon because no power to filter the water. At least unlike earthquakes the pipes in the ground wouldn't be damaged generally.


It's terrible when people have to leave their homes in a hurry to get out of the tornado's path. I just heard that 3 storm chasers were killed. They crashed into each other. It takes a certain kind of person to chase those storms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know this pattern costs but isn't it a cute little girl shrug? --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/marian-shrug-knitting-pattern-by-taiga-hilliard-designs?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=280317_LKSTASHCLOSEOUT&utm_content=NA_B&omhide=true&country=US


It is really cute Sam.

I still haven't found the shrug I started for Elizabeth that disappeared when I left my brothers place (and the 3rd Knitteratti square).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's looking great Julie, your letters are spot on. :sm24:
> 
> Oh, and how great to receive the cheeses, I don't think I've ever had Camembert, I'll have to try that one one of these days, grocery's in Scottsbluff have it, I've just never tried it. lol


Personally I don't like Camembert or Brie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My SIL is with her sister at Hospice. They called her sister this morning and told her that her husband's death was imminent The family has been there all day on a death vigil. I'm sure everyone is exhausted.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm surprised your dentist wouldn't give you an estimate. I have always been able to get one---even from the vet. I had Candy there today for her annual shots and he said her back teeth need cleaning. I got an estimate---$475 :sm16: Costs more than going to the dentist. I wonder if my dentist would clean her teeth :sm09: :sm09: Anyway, I hope yours doesn't break the bank.


Seems pretty ridiculous to me, too. I wouldn't even have work done on my car without at least an approximate idea of the likely cost, but he was quite unwilling to put any figure on this. He knows that I am not made of money, so I hope he will be looking for a good value solution for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Love the pork chop recipe Sam and the soup and prawns too. Sorry to hear of Alex's problem it seems a vicious circle of more weight, less self esteem, more comfort eating. He may need professional help from a sympathetic doctor to help him, if you can find the right one.


Sam can't even find himself a doctor!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Personally I don't like Camembert or Brie.


I like most cheeses, Camembert and Brie included. On the other hand, all the discussion of seafood earlier in the week just left me cold. I could live very happily without any of it. Strange how tastes differ. :sm26:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the Channel Islands cast on, Liz, which gives the picot edge- I think it looks lovely. My usual cast on I think is known as braided- I put the needle in behind both strands of the loop.


So what is the difference between braided and cable cast on? Guess I could google it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, I have a dishwasher again.


Yeah- I really miss not having one. At least now I can wash them in a sink instead of kneeling over the bath.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> My SIL is with her sister at Hospice. They called her sister this morning and told her that her husband's death was imminent The family has been there all day on a death vigil. I'm sure everyone is exhausted.


Sorry to hear that. It is exhausting, physically and emotionally for everyone, and very often, the sick person seems to 'chose ' to die at a moment when they are alone. This can cause guilt feelings, but I have known it to happen so often that I have come to the conclusion that it must be what the person wanted. I hope it will not be the case for your loved ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have been in the basement trying to sort out stuff and decided to check out my photos. Came across so many that would be of no interest to anyone other than me so decided I'd better chuck them rather than leave them for my heirs. I had to keep others that brought back so many memories. I still have mom's to go through.


Thats the trouble with photos isn't it? Meaningful to you but not to others. And then knowing which are worth keeping just as family records for future generations but sure don't want to keep them all. Especially these days. But then again they aren't usually printed now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You can have mine too! I have only eaten blue cheese twice and I was really ill afterwards. :sm25:


Now blue cheese I do like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Finished 2 cardigans for Caitlin, although the blue one is a bit big for her yet - and still needs buttons and pressing! In the pink one I used the stitch that Sonja told us about in her last cardigan...I've forgotten its name!


They both look great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Our family has had a few very stressful days. I couldn't share it with you as a major player didn't want it on facebook. A few days ago. Granddaughter Amanda, the one who helps me unpack, had a terrible pain so finally ended up at the hospital. In the course of testing, it was discovered that there was a tumor on her kidney and the drs couldn't operate on it as it was around a major artery and they were afraid that she would bleed to death. Anyway, today she had a biposy ( I don't know how to spell it.) and when the drs. looked around, they found a large blood clot, not a tumor. We are all prepared for the news that she had cancer. Actually, Amanda is my grandson's wife but that makes her my granddaughter. She has a 9 year old daughter from a previous marriage and she and Tony share my wonderful Aidad. Amanda's mother requested that we not give details on public media until we had more news. Tony was beside himself in that he lost his father a few years ago from cancer and he was afraid that he would lose his wife too. We want to praise God for this good news and His wonderful care for us,


What a relief that must have been for all of you indeed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats the trouble with photos isn't it? Meaningful to you but not to others. And then knowing which are worth keeping just as family records for future generations but sure don't want to keep them all. Especially these days. But then again they aren't usually printed now.


It sure is, that's why I've written in my parents albums who everyone was etc. After receiving the box from SILs estate I sorted out everything regarding our extended family and friends and posted them to them which they were pleased to receive. I did throw out a lot of them which meant nothing to us, but kept what was important. My parents albums from their service in WW2 are of historic importance for family so need to keep them. My young cousin has been shown them and is very interested so will leave them to her probably in time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just stopping by, before I go off to try to sleep. Not a good day - article 50 invoked, which I see as suicidal, and on a personal level, went to dentist. He has finally conceded that a crown, which has been giving me problems for a year, needs to be replaced. However, he refuses to give me even a rough estimate of the cost. I have to go back tomorrow for impressions to be made for the new crown, but am not happy at committing to paying for something without any idea of the final cost.
> 
> Congratulations, Margaret, on the new grandchild. I am sure that Elizabeth will cope, not least because she has family who understand the conflict she will be experiencing. It is never easy, but, on the other hand, it is a common situation. I think is important to recognise that she will sometimes have negative feelings about the new baby, and that that is a very natural and normal reaction.


Like you I would rather have some idea of how much.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Like you I would rather have some idea of how much.


Me too. I can't understand him not even giving you an estimate and would certainly go to another dentist.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Also after hubby's parents passed I got all the photos and made up an album of the family history. Several really old ones from early 1900s, from Ireland and Scotland, and old postcards. I showed it to our great niece and nephew when they visited us and they were very interested to see their ancestors etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I like most cheeses, Camembert and Brie included. On the other hand, all the discussion of seafood earlier in the week just left me cold. I could live very happily without any of it. Strange how tastes differ. :sm26:


Now I'm with you on Seafood. Do like fish battered. I always thought it is the only way fish tastes good but was just me liking the batter. Then Fireball Dave (Sam's predecessor and starter of the Tea Party) said that being totally wrapped in batter does actually affect the way it tastes becuase it cooked so differently.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to hear that. It is exhausting, physically and emotionally for everyone, and very often, the sick person seems to 'chose ' to die at a moment when they are alone. This can cause guilt feelings, but I have known it to happen so often that I have come to the conclusion that it must be what the person wanted. I hope it will not be the case for your loved ones.


Yes, I am wondering if they will stay all night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to hear that. It is exhausting, physically and emotionally for everyone, and very often, the sick person seems to 'chose ' to die at a moment when they are alone. This can cause guilt feelings, but I have known it to happen so often that I have come to the conclusion that it must be what the person wanted. I hope it will not be the case for your loved ones.


I was looking after a lady once in her home. I had been there nearly every night for a few weeks, took a couple of nights off. When I turned up that night her brother said she is going- she's been waiting for you to come back. Sure enough soon after I got there she went.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure is, that's why I've written in my parents albums who everyone was etc. After receiving the box from SILs estate I sorted out everything regarding our extended family and friends and posted them to them which they were pleased to receive. I did throw out a lot of them which meant nothing to us, but kept what was important. My parents albums from their service in WW2 are of historic importance for family so need to keep them. My young cousin has been shown them and is very interested so will leave them to her probably in time.


My mom didn't write names on any photos from Hungary so I have no idea who they are or whether they're from her side of the family or dad's. It's such a shame.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats the trouble with photos isn't it? Meaningful to you but not to others. And then knowing which are worth keeping just as family records for future generations but sure don't want to keep them all. Especially these days. But then again they aren't usually printed now.


At my aunt's funeral the other week, my cousin had some family photos with people she did not recognise. I am sure that one of them is our grandfather. As she was only about 5 years old when he died, it is hardly surprising that she did not immediately recognise him. I, being 9 years older than her, knew him much better. I am in the process of getting copies made of other photos that I have, which I think will help her to link the pictures she has to the people she knew. As we were saying earlier, many of us are now the older generation, and it is important that our memories of events and people are not lost forever.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You can have mine too! I have only eaten blue cheese twice and I was really ill afterwards. :sm25:


I looked that up once, something about what makes it "blue" that some shouldn't eat...will have to look again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's the one! Because I knitted it top-down I think I may have done the horseshoe stitch upside down, but it looks ok I think. Didn't get the scalloped edge effect though, which was a pity.


They're beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> All I know is that she is being given very strong anti-clot shots and will spend a couple more days in the spa.


But good news, all tallied! Thank heaven.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Such a beautiful day out and who falls asleep on
the couch this afternoon 

So I did rip out the blanket and made the gentle breeze baby hat and will start the matching jacket tonight. 

Kate such pretty little cardigans. 
Julie I love the color of your new Guernsey.

Marilyn prayers going up. 

Sam I love shrimp so this recipe is going to be put to good use as soon as I get some shrimp.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm surprised your dentist wouldn't give you an estimate. I have always been able to get one---even from the vet. I had Candy there today for her annual shots and he said her back teeth need cleaning. I got an estimate---$475 :sm16: Costs more than going to the dentist. I wonder if my dentist would clean her teeth :sm09: :sm09: Anyway, I hope yours doesn't break the bank.


I would refuse to do anything until he told me at least an estimate. And then I'd research what it should cost before agreeing to it. That sounds pretty shifty!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Very cute hat, Melody!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 29 March '17

The weatherman calls for rain for the next three days. Sure doesn't look like it today.

It's only seven o'clock but I swear I heard some of the boys out playing basketball earlier. I'll have to ask Heidi about that when I go over for breakfast. Maybe I was dreaming...

When I woke up Patchwork Kitty was sleeping at my head and Snow White Kitty was sleeping at my feet. I loved SWK's position - almost on his back stretched out - the covers were bunched up so his legs were on the incline - looked like he was lying in a hammock - very cute. Patchwork Kitty is so overweight - but she is the mamma kitty for our first two litters so she deserves it. They are both very cuddly. I don't know how he does it but SWK will sit on the back or the arm of my chair here at the computer table and clean himself. Then he likes to crawl down on my lap where he will graciously accept pats and pets and then he goes to sleep.

Baked Spaghetti

This savory and cheesy baked spaghetti is so delicious and so easy to make. This recipe would be easy to customize in any number of ways. You could add in your favorite fresh veggies, like zucchini, spinach, and mushrooms. You could make it with Alfredo sauce instead of marinara sauce, and swap out the ground turkey for chunks of cooked chicken breast. You could make it in two 8 x 8 dishes, and save half in the freezer for another day. It makes a ton (enough for 3-4 meals for my family), and I'm sure it would freeze well.

Ingredients

1 pound spaghetti, cooked according to package directions
1 pound ground turkey or ground beef
1 small onion, diced
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1 24 ounce jar of spaghetti sauce
16 ounces ricotta cheese
2 eggs
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
4 cups shredded mozzarella, divided

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350. Spray a 9 x 13 baking dish with cooking spray and set aside.

1. In a large skillet, cooked the ground meat, onions, and garlic until the meat is browned and the onions are translucent. 2. Add the spaghetti sauce and bring to a simmer. Remove from heat.

3. In a medium bowl, mix together the ricotta, eggs, salt, pepper, parmesan, and 2 cups of mozzarella.

4. Spread half of the spaghetti noodles in the bottom of the prepared baking dish.

5. Spread half of the ricotta mixture over the top of the noodles, followed by half of the meat sauce mixture.

6. Repeat with remaining noodles, ricotta, and meat sauce.

7. Top with remaining mozzarella cheese.

8. Cover and bake 30 minutes, then remove the cover and bake an additional ten minutes.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/03/baked-spaghetti.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

This recipe is a bit different.

Baked Spaghetti

This is a good old-fashioned one-dish dinner, easy to prepare in advance and keep in the fridge until ready to bake. It can also be frozen unbaked and partially thawed overnight in the refrigerator before baking

Ingredients:

1 pound spaghetti or angel hair pasta
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 pound lean ground beef 
1 onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt (or to taste)
1/4 teaspoons black pepper
4 cups prepared pasta sauce (use your favorite bottled variety or prepare your own)
2 cups creamed cottage cheese 
1 cup Parmesan cheese, grated
2 cups grated Mozzarella cheese

Directions:

1. In a large pot of salted boiling water, cook pasta until slightly underdone. Drain and rinse. Toss pasta with 1 tablespoon olive oil and set aside.

2. Heat the remaining tablespoon of oil in large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the ground beef and onion and cook until meat is browned. (Use a potato masher to break up the lumps of meat while sautéing.) Add the garlic, salt and pepper. Sauté another minute.

3. Spray 9" x 13" deep-dish casserole with cooking spray.

4. Cover bottom with a layer of sauce (about half).

5. Spread cottage cheese over sauce.

6. Add the pasta and spread evenly in pan.

7. Spoon remaining sauce over entire dish.

8. Sprinkle surface with Parmesan cheese and top with mozzarella

9. Cover and bake at 350° for 30 minutes.

10. Uncover and bake for 10 minutes longer or until cheese is melted and bubbly.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/09/baked-spaghetti.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

BAKED SOUR CREAM CHICKEN
Posted by The WHOot

Ingredients

1kg chicken thigh fillets, 
1 tablespoon olive oil, 
1 brown onion, finely diced, 
1 tablespoon crushed garlic, 
220g bacon rashers, chopped, 
1 can cream of chicken soup, 
200g light sour cream, 
200g sliced button mushrooms, 
100g baby spinach, 
1 heaped, tablespoon cornflour, 
½ cup frozen peas, 
½ cup frozen corn, 
Salt and pepper to taste

METHOD

Pre-heat oven to 180˚C or 160˚C fan-forced.

1. Heat olive oil in a frypan.

2. Saute onion, garlic, bacon and mushroom.

3. Cook for 2 minutes then add the thigh fillets.

4. Brown the chicken and transfer to a baking dish.

5. In a bowl mix together the cornflour, sour cream and chicken soup and pour over the top of chicken.

6. Bake for 30 minutes uncovered.

7. Add the peas and corn and cook for a further 10 minutes.

8. Stir through the baby spinach just before serving.

9. Serve with brown rice or mashed potato.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/baked-sour-cream-chicken

BAKED SPINACH MEATBALLS WITH POMEGRANATE GLAZE

The spinach adds an earthy flavor and nutritious quality to these meatballs. Baking the meatballs not only lowers the calories, but actually amplifies the flavor as well. The pomegranate glaze adds a festive and sweet but tart finish to this dish.

AUTHOR: NINA SAFAR|JOYOFKOSHER.COM 
30MINDURATION
20MINCOOK TIME
10MINPREP TIME
8SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

Meatballs:

1 sweet onion, diced
1 tablespoon olive oil
3 cloves garlic, diced
1 cup of frozen spinach, defrosted and strained of all liquid
1 pound ground beef
2 eggs
½ cup bread crumbs
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon Montreal steak seasoning

Pomegranate Glaze:

1 cup pomegranate juice
¼ cup brown sugar
¼ cup balsamic vinegar
1 teaspoon corn starch + 1 teaspoon water

PREPARATION

Meatballs:

1. Sauté onion and garlic in oil until tender. Add spinach and sauté until cooked through.

2. Remove from heat and combine with beef in large mixing bowl.

3. Add eggs, bread crumbs and spices to beef mixture.

4. With wet hands, form 1-inch balls using a tablespoon scooper.

5. Place in oven on greased baking sheet on 400°F for 20 minutes until slightly browned

6. Once it's cooked, glaze with pomegranate sauce. Serve with toothpicks on a platter with additional sauce for dipping. (Can also be served as main dish over quinoa or rice, garnished with fresh parsley.)

Pomegranate Glaze:

1. Bring all ingredients to a boil, then simmer until a glaze forms and thickens.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/baked-spinach-meatballs-with-pomegranate-glaze/

Nothing Bundt Cake's Carrot Cake Copycat

There are two things I tried with this Carrot Cake Copycat that made all the difference. The first thing I did was sift the cake mix. Once you try it, you'll see what a difference it really does make. It gives the cake mix a fine, smooth texture. The batter is smoother and the cake comes out lighter. The second thing I did was to separate the eggs and whip the egg whites. I mixed the egg yolks in with the other ingredients. I then beat the egg whites until they were white and fluffy, almost to the stage of a meringue. After all of the ingredients were well blended, I mixed in the egg whites. The batter at this point is very smooth and light, and the cake was amazing! I can't wait to try this method on our other bundt cake recipes.

Author: NINA SAFAR| favfamilyrecipes.com

Ingredients

1 carrot cake mix
1 3.4 oz instant vanilla pudding mix (dry)
1 cup sour cream
4 large eggs, separated into 4 egg yolks and 4 egg whites
1/2 cup oil 
1/2 cup water
Frosting
2 8-oz packages of cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 tsp vanilla extract
4 cups powdered sugar

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Making the cake:

1. Using an electric mixer, beat the cake mix, pudding, sour cream, egg yolks, oil, and water for 2 minutes.

2. In a separate bowl, beat egg whites until white and frothy. Fold or mix egg whites into the cake batter until well blended.

3. Pour cake batter into a greased Bundt cake pan (nonstick cooking spray works best).

4. Bake for 45-50 minutes.

5. Let cool for 20 minutes.

6. Remove the cake from the bundt pan and place it on a serving plate or cake stand. See post above for details on how to easily do this.

7. Wrap the cake well with plastic wrap and let it sit in the refrigerator overnight or for several hours before frosting and serving.

Frosting:

1. In a medium bowl or mixer, combine the cream cheese and butter until smooth and creamy.

2. Mix in the vanilla, then gradually add the powdered sugar. Start with 2 cups and then keep adding until the frosting is nice and thick.

3. You can completely cover the bundt cake with the frosting or you can frost it as pictured.

4. Spoon all of the frosting into a gallon size plastic bag.

5. Squeeze the air out and seal it. Cut a corner off of one end of the bottom of the bag.

6. Squeeze the frosting out in long strips as pictured starting at the outside of the cake and ending in the center. Fill the center of the cake with the remaining frosting.

NOTE: Keep refrigerated.

https://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/nothing-bundt-cakes-carrot-cake-copycat/

Easy One-Bowl Hazelnut Chocolate Chunk Brownies - Gluten-Free

These gluten-free Easy One-Bowl Hazelnut Chocolate Chunk Brownies are gooey and perfectly fudgy to satisfy your most intense chocolate cravings.

Author: Faith|ediablemosiac.com
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 35 mins
Yield: 1 (8-inch pan), 12 to 16 brownies

Ingredients

4 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1 (13 oz/370g) chocolate hazelnut spread (see Note)
2 large eggs
1½ teaspoons pure vanilla extract
½ cup (100 g) sugar
¼ cup (20 g) unsweetened natural cocoa powder
1 teaspoon baking powder
⅛ teaspoon salt
½ cup (60 g) chopped hazelnuts, divided
½ cup (85 g) chopped dark or semisweet chocolate, divided

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350F; line an 8 by 8-inch baking pan with 2 pieces of parchment paper so it hangs over all 4 sides and you can easily lift out the brownies later.

1. Beat together the butter and hazelnut spread.

2. Beat in the eggs, vanilla, and sugar.

3. Sift in the cocoa powder, baking powder, and salt, and stir just until combined.

4. Fold in the hazelnuts and chopped chocolate, reserving 2 tablespoons of each for topping.

5. Pour the batter into the prepared dish; sprinkle the reserved hazelnuts and chocolate on top.

6. Bake until the brownies are set along the outside, but still a touch wobbly in the center, about 20 to 25 minutes in a glass dish, being careful not to over-bake (note that it might slightly longer in a metal pan).

7. Cool to room temperature before cutting. (For best results, cool to room temperature and then cover and refrigerate overnight before cutting and serving.)

Notes: Chocolate Hazelnut Spread: I used Chocomeister's Milk Chocolatey Hazelnut Spread, which claims to have 25% less sugar than the leading brand of chocolate hazelnut spread. If you're using Nutella or a product with a similar sweetness, you may want to reduce the amount of sugar in this recipe by 2 to 4 tablespoons, depending on how sweet you like your treats.

http://www.anediblemosaic.com/easy-one-bowl-hazelnut-chocolate-chunk-brownies-gluten-free/

Garlicky Skillet Strata

INGREDIENTS

12 large eggs
½ cup half-and-half
Salt and pepper
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
4 slices hearty white sandwich bread, cut into 1-inch pieces
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
6 ounces Canadian bacon, chopped
4 scallions, white and green parts separated and sliced thin
4 garlic cloves, minced
3 ounces Gruyère cheese, shredded (3/4 cup)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Adjust oven rack to upper-middle position and heat oven to 450 degrees. Whisk eggs, half-and-half, 1 teaspoon salt, and 1/2 teaspoon pepper in bowl until well combined, about 30 seconds; set aside.

2. Heat oil in 10-inch oven safe nonstick skillet over medium heat until shimmering. Add bread and cook until lightly browned, about 5 minutes. Push bread to sides of pan and melt butter in center. Add bacon, scallion whites, and garlic to butter and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds; stir into bread to combine. Add egg mixture and cook, scraping bottom of skillet with rubber spatula, until large curds form, about 2 minutes. Continue to cook, without stirring, for 30 seconds. Sprinkle Gruyère over top.

3. Transfer skillet to oven and bake until surface of strata is slightly puffy and cheese is melted, 5 to 7 minutes.

4. Remove skillet from oven and let stand for 10 minutes.

5. Using spatula, loosen strata from skillet and slide onto platter or cutting board. Sprinkle with scallion greens. Cut into wedges and serve.

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/8628-garlicky-skillet-strata?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=Newsletter%20&utm_term=NTK&utm_content=Eggs&utm_campaign=170324&j=24512&sfmc_sub=221534&l=26_HTML&u=9365637&mid=7211371&jb=135&sk=6547F49638F011343B7066B65CC43028&extcode=LN17C4QAA&sourcekey=&cds_response_key=&cds_tracking_code=&tag=atkntk-20&atc=ntkA&Survey_id=

I think I spoke too soon. It is now darker than when I got up - the sky is heavily overcast. I can't believe how dark it got. Wow! --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought i would enclose this one also - maybe someone could bring it to the kap '17. i wonder if you could double or triple it so you could make a larger cake. hint hint --- sam

Momofuku* Birthday Cake

Layers of funfetti cake brushed with milk and vanilla extract, vanilla frosting, and birthday cake crumbs!

Total: 24 hours
Makes: One cake 6 inches in diameter 
Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients:

For the Birthday Cake Crumb

½ cup (100 grams) granulated sugar
1½ tablespoons light brown sugar
¾ cup (90 grams) cake flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon kosher salt
2 tablespoons rainbow sprinkles
¼ cup (40 grams) grapeseed oil
1 tablespoon clear vanilla extract

For the Birthday Cake

4 tablespoons (55 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
⅓ cup (60 grams) vegetable shortening
1¼ cups (250 grams) granulated sugar
3 tablespoons (50 grams) light brown sugar
3 eggs
½ cup (110 grams) buttermilk
⅓ cup (65 grams) grapeseed oil
2 teaspoons clear vanilla extract
2 cups (245 grams) cake flour
1½ teaspoons baking powder
¾ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ cup (50 grams) + 2 tablespoons rainbow sprinkles, divided

For the Birthday Cake Frosting

8 tablespoons (115 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
¼ cup (50 grams) vegetable shortening
2 ounces (55 grams) cream cheese
1 tablespoon glucose
1 tablespoon corn syrup
1 tablespoon clear vanilla extract
1¼ cups (200 grams) powdered sugar
½ teaspoon kosher salt
Pinch baking powder
Pinch citric acid

For the Birthday Cake Soak

¼ cup (55 grams) milk
1 teaspoon clear vanilla extract

Special Equipment

Quarter sheet pan
1 (6-inch) cake ring
2 strips acetate, each 3 inches wide and 20 inches long

Directions:

Make the Birthday Cake Crumb

Preheat the oven to 300 degrees F. Line a rimmed sheet pan with parchment paper or Silpat.

1. Combine the sugars, flour, baking powder, salt and sprinkles in the bowl of a mixer fitted with a paddle attachment. Mix on low speed until well combined.

2. Add the oil and vanilla and mix on low speed until small clusters form.

3. Spread the clusters on the prepared sheet pan. Bake for 20 minutes, breaking up the clusters once or twice during baking. The crumbs should be slightly moist to the touch; they will dry and harden as they cool. Allow the crumbs to cool completely on the pan before using. The birthday cake crumbs can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for 1 week, or in the refrigerator or freezer for up to 1 month.

Make the Birthday Cake

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Spray a quarter sheet pan with non-stick cooking spray and line with parchment paper, or with Silpat.

1. In a measuring cup, combine the buttermilk, grapeseed oil, and vanilla extract.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, salt, and ¼ cup of the sprinkles.

3. Combine the butter, shortening, and sugars in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment and cream together on medium-high for 2 to 3 minutes.

4. Scrape down the sides of the bowl, add the eggs, and mix on medium-high for 2 to 3 minutes. Scrape down the sides of the bowl once more.
5. On low speed, gradually pour in the buttermilk mixture. Increase the mixer speed to medium-high and beat for 4 to 6 minutes, until the mixture has nearly doubled in size and is completely homogenous (don't rush this step!). Stop the mixer and scrape down the sides of the bowl.

6. On low speed, gradually add the flour mixture and mix just until the batter comes together, about 45 to 60 seconds. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and give the batter a final mix with a rubber spatula.

7. Spread the cake batter in an even layer in the prepared pan. Sprinkle the remaining 2 tablespoons rainbow sprinkles evenly on top of the batter.

8. Bake the cake for 30 to 35 minutes; when you gently poke the edge of the cake with your finger, the cake should bounce back slightly, and the center should no longer be jiggly.

9. Place the pan on a wire rack to cool completely.

NOTE: The cooled cake can be stored in the refrigerator, wrapped in plastic wrap, for up to 5 days.

Make the Birthday Cake Frosting

1. In a small bowl, whisk together the glucose, corn syrup and vanilla extract.

2. Combine the butter, shortening and cream cheese in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment and cream together on medium-high for 2 to 3 minutes, until the mixture is smooth and fluffy. Scrape down the sides of the bowl.

3. With the mixer on its lowest speed, stream in the glucose mixture.

4. Increase the mixer to medium-high speed and beat for 2 to 3 minutes, until the mixture is silky smooth and glossy. Scrape down the sides of the bowl.

5. Add the powdered sugar, salt, baking powder and citric acid, and mix on low speed just to incorporate them into the batter.

6. Increase the speed to medium-high and beat for 2 to 3 minutes, until the frosting is completely smooth.

7. Use the frosting immediately, or store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 1 week.

8. Bring to room temperature before using in the recipe.

Assemble the Birthday Layer Cake

1. Put a piece of parchment or Silpat on the counter.

2. Invert the cake onto it and peel off the parchment or Silpat from the bottom of the cake.

3. Use the cake ring to stamp out 2 circles from the cake.

4. These are your top 2 cake layers. The remaining cake "scrap" will come together to make the bottom layer of the cake.

Layer 1, The Bottom:

1. Clean the cake ring and place it in the center of a sheet pan lined with clean parchment or a Silpat. Use 1 strip of acetate to line the inside of the cake ring.

2. Put the cake scraps in the ring and use the back of your hand to tamp the scraps together into a flat even layer.

3. In a small bowl, whisk together the milk and vanilla extract for the birthday cake soak. Using a pastry brush, brush half of the soak over the top of the cake.

4. Using the back of a spoon, spread one-fifth of the frosting in an even layer over the cake.

5. Sprinkle one-third of the birthday cake crumbs evenly over the top of the frosting. use the back of your hand to press them gently into the frosting.

6. Use the back of a spoon to spread a second fifth of the frosting as evenly as possible over the crumbs.

Layer 2, The Middle:

1. With your index finger, gently tuck the second strip of acetate between the cake ring and the top 1/4 inch of the first strip of acetate, so that you have a clear ring of acetate 5 to 6 inches tall.

2. Set one of the cake rounds (the more imperfect of the two) on top of the frosting, and repeat the process as for Layer 1 (a fifth of frosting, a third of crumbs, and another fifth of frosting).

Layer 3, The Top:

1. Nestle the remaining cake round into the frosting.

2. Cover the top of the cake with the last fifth of the frosting. Garnish the frosting with the remaining birthday crumbs.

3. Transfer the sheet pan to the freezer and freeze for a minimum of 12 hours to set the cake and filling. (The cake will keep in the freezer for up to 2 weeks.)

4. At least 3 hours before you are ready to serve the cake, pull the sheet pan out of the freezer and, using your fingers and thumbs, pop the cake out of the cake ring.

5. Gently peel off the acetate and transfer the cake to a platter or cake stand. Let it defrost in the refrigerator for a minimum of 3 hours before slicing and serving.

6. You can store the cake, wrapped well in plastic wrap, in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

Recipe Notes:

1. Canola oil can be substituted for the grapeseed oil.

2. The glucose is used to keep the frosting smooth, give it body and meld the ingredients together. You can purchase glucose on Amazon, but an additional 2 teaspoons corn syrup can be substituted for the glucose in the frosting.

3. The citric acid is used to enhance flavor and cut the sweetness of the frosting. My regular grocery store sells it with the canning supplies, and you can also buy it on Amazon.

4. The author calls for clear vanilla extract because of the distinct flavor it imparts. My regular grocery store sells it, but you can also buy it on Amazon.

*Momofuku is a group of restaurants and bars with multiple locations throughout North America and Australia, and Milk Bar is the bakery arm of the enterprise. It was founded by Christina Tosi and her cakes have a cult following. Milk Bar cakes are truly unique…

1. They are baked in a quarter sheet pan, then stamped out and assembled in a 6-inch cake ring for a triple-layer cake.

2. The cakes are not frosted on the sides, only between the layers and on top.

3. They all include a complementary "crumb" recipe that are sandwiched inside of the frosting between layers.

4. The cake layers are brushed with a "soak" as the cake is assembled to keep it moist and to add more flavor.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/momofuku-birthday-cake/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So discouraged for my brother who is hydrocephalic. When I saw him a year ago he was so depressed and even with medication and therapy it is no better. Got a call today that he was taken to the hospital and is now being transferred. I'm so afraid for him and I don't know how his wife does it. Losing one job after the other hasn't helped and think last time when he had an infection in the brain it made things worse. At this point I don't think I'll go down as last time he got worse when I was there. Perhaps I remind him of mom too much? I made 3 trips down last time and I could see I didn't help. At least for now he will get rest and professional care. He is very, very stubborn and listens to nobody about anything. I don't think he can help himself as he has some damage to the brain. Just so sad. I love ❤ him and will just pray for now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Finished 2 cardigans for Caitlin, although the blue one is a bit big for her yet - and still needs buttons and pressing! In the pink one I used the stitch that Sonja told us about in her last cardigan...I've forgotten its name!


Those look great


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am just a little out of it. no wonder it is getting dark out - it is wednesday night. i thought it was wednesday morning. i don't remember laying down - it's like a day lost. well - i'll have a new list of recipes for thursday. hmmm - i wondered why my monitor was still on and the little heater was still on - i always make sure they are turned off when i go to bed. that's funny - i must have slept at least eight hours. and i was going to take a shower next and get dressed for the day. well - i'll just wait a while - hopefully get sleepy and go back and sleep the night. away. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Our family has had a few very stressful days. I couldn't share it with you as a major player didn't want it on facebook. A few days ago. Granddaughter Amanda, the one who helps me unpack, had a terrible pain so finally ended up at the hospital. In the course of testing, it was discovered that there was a tumor on her kidney and the drs couldn't operate on it as it was around a major artery and they were afraid that she would bleed to death. Anyway, today she had a biposy ( I don't know how to spell it.) and when the drs. looked around, they found a large blood clot, not a tumor. We are all prepared for the news that she had cancer. Actually, Amanda is my grandson's wife but that makes her my granddaughter. She has a 9 year old daughter from a previous marriage and she and Tony share my wonderful Aidad. Amanda's mother requested that we not give details on public media until we had more news. Tony was beside himself in that he lost his father a few years ago from cancer and he was afraid that he would lose his wife too. We want to praise God for this good news and His wonderful care for us,


It's great it's not cancer, hope she is all better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just stopping by, before I go off to try to sleep. Not a good day - article 50 invoked, which I see as suicidal, and on a personal level, went to dentist. He has finally conceded that a crown, which has been giving me problems for a year, needs to be replaced. However, he refuses to give me even a rough estimate of the cost. I have to go back tomorrow for impressions to be made for the new crown, but am not happy at committing to paying for something without any idea of the final cost.
> 
> Congratulations, Margaret, on the new grandchild. I am sure that Elizabeth will cope, not least because she has family who understand the conflict she will be experiencing. It is never easy, but, on the other hand, it is a common situation. I think is important to recognise that she will sometimes have negative feelings about the new baby, and that that is a very natural and normal reaction.


Article 50?

Sure seems unreasonable to get the crown without him quoting a price first, I sure wouldn't do it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to hear that. It is exhausting, physically and emotionally for everyone, and very often, the sick person seems to 'chose ' to die at a moment when they are alone. This can cause guilt feelings, but I have known it to happen so often that I have come to the conclusion that it must be what the person wanted. I hope it will not be the case for your loved ones.


I agree, we sat with my step dad but had to leave to pick up the kids, he passed before we got home, 1/2 hr drive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, I am wondering if they will stay all night.


They will all be worn out


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, don't want to start new project now. But, thought I'd try it on next pair of socks as I knit top down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, never had a dentist not give estimate. In fact before expensive dental work the assistant sits down prints out all charges and sets up payment plan. So sorry for your DSIL. Hope passing is quick and easy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry your DB is so ill. Healing energy sent his way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mom didn't write names on any photos from Hungary so I have no idea who they are or whether they're from her side of the family or dad's. It's such a shame.


And names are important.

One day we were looking at photos with my mother. And David looked a photo of a baby and said that is my uncle or something similar. We all looked at him and said no it's not, it's Ruth (my sister!). For some reason I don't trust David no matter how sure he is that a person in the photo is a certain person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I did ask him for some indication of the likely cost, but he refused to put any figure to it. I am very tempted to go back to my old dentist, who left the practice several years ago, but who has recently opened a new surgery not far from where I live. The only problem is, I have a really lovely hygienist at my current practice, and would lose her if I moved. I will wait and see what happens tomorrow. I have also booked an eye test for Friday, so this looks as if it could be an expensive month!


That does sound a bit unreasonable of him, can see your quandary- you need to have some idea of what it will be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL is with her sister at Hospice. They called her sister this morning and told her that her husband's death was imminent The family has been there all day on a death vigil. I'm sure everyone is exhausted.


I am sorry it is at this point, he is so young.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I like most cheeses, Camembert and Brie included. On the other hand, all the discussion of seafood earlier in the week just left me cold. I could live very happily without any of it. Strange how tastes differ. :sm26:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what is the difference between braided and cable cast on? Guess I could google it


I think you have the right name, I couldn't recall exactly- (CRAFT had struck)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- I really miss not having one. At least now I can wash them in a sink instead of kneeling over the bath.


Gradual improvement! Hope it is all going to be worth it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> At my aunt's funeral the other week, my cousin had some family photos with people she did not recognise. I am sure that one of them is our grandfather. As she was only about 5 years old when he died, it is hardly surprising that she did not immediately recognise him. I, being 9 years older than her, knew him much better. I am in the process of getting copies made of other photos that I have, which I think will help her to link the pictures she has to the people she knew. As we were saying earlier, many of us are now the older generation, and it is important that our memories of events and people are not lost forever.


That is so true- I must get around to labeling what I know- we ditched a lot of Dad's photos- no idea of who it was in them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Such a beautiful day out and who falls asleep on
> the couch this afternoon
> 
> So I did rip out the blanket and made the gentle breeze baby hat and will start the matching jacket tonight.
> ...


Thank you, Mel! I like it too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So discouraged for my brother who is hydrocephalic. When I saw him a year ago he was so depressed and even with medication and therapy it is no better. Got a call today that he was taken to the hospital and is now being transferred. I'm so afraid for him and I don't know how his wife does it. Losing one job after the other hasn't helped and think last time when he had an infection in the brain it made things worse. At this point I don't think I'll go down as last time he got worse when I was there. Perhaps I remind him of mom too much? I made 3 trips down last time and I could see I didn't help. At least for now he will get rest and professional care. He is very, very stubborn and listens to nobody about anything. I don't think he can help himself as he has some damage to the brain. Just so sad. I love ❤ him and will just pray for now.


Sounds like that's the best thing you can do for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Article 50?
> 
> Sure seems unreasonable to get the crown without him quoting a price first, I sure wouldn't do it


Brexit negotiations- it is now set in stone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, don't want to start new project now. But, thought I'd try it on next pair of socks as I knit top down.


I've seen photos of socks done like that- looks good- also quite stretchy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks tami - have it copied in my word documents. i see fresh bread in my future. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skiting about my latest Guernsey- I have been working on it since the weekend:


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret check your PMs. Have sent you the square.


darowil said:


> It is really cute Sam.
> 
> I still haven't found the shrug I started for Elizabeth that disappeared when I left my brothers place (and the 3rd Knitteratti square).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> She was a bit unwell the next day, but seems better now....however she seems to have passed it on to me - sore throat, sniffly, just feeling yeuchy - and I'm going to Prague on Friday! Mind over matter, I'll be fine (my mantra for the moment!) and I'm giving myself today in bed to see if I can get rid of it. DH (not quite sure what the D is for right now) just asked, "Are you going back to bed? You'll need to be up for Luke's swimming at 4...?" After I just looked at him he said "I could take him?"......right answer! :sm15: :sm09:


Lots of extra vitamin c! Hope you are feeling fine by the time you are ready to leave! Good thing your DH decided it would be a good idea if he took Luke!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pretty hat Mel.


gagesmom said:


> Such a beautiful day out and who falls asleep on
> the couch this afternoon
> 
> So I did rip out the blanket and made the gentle breeze baby hat and will start the matching jacket tonight.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know this pattern costs but isn't it a cute little girl shrug? --- sam
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/marian-shrug-knitting-pattern-by-taiga-hilliard-designs?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=280317_LKSTASHCLOSEOUT&utm_content=NA_B&omhide=true&country=US


Cute


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As will I Daralene.


Cashmeregma said:


> So discouraged for my brother who is hydrocephalic. When I saw him a year ago he was so depressed and even with medication and therapy it is no better. Got a call today that he was taken to the hospital and is now being transferred. I'm so afraid for him and I don't know how his wife does it. Losing one job after the other hasn't helped and think last time when he had an infection in the brain it made things worse. At this point I don't think I'll go down as last time he got worse when I was there. Perhaps I remind him of mom too much? I made 3 trips down last time and I could see I didn't help. At least for now he will get rest and professional care. He is very, very stubborn and listens to nobody about anything. I don't think he can help himself as he has some damage to the brain. Just so sad. I love ❤ him and will just pray for now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. I forgot to comment about your phone coming to life, that's too funny, good thing you were dressed. Every time I think of FaceTime calls, I think of the old Jetsons cartoon, we thought it was so futuristic & now it's here


I just used FaceTime for the first time a few days ago. And live chat on Facebook! It was great to see and hear the kids live when we were st DH's cousins. The cousins miss getting to see the kids. We see them every few years, but the kids haven't been to Kansas since 2002, I think.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad FaceTime such a success.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Our family has had a few very stressful days. I couldn't share it with you as a major player didn't want it on facebook. A few days ago. Granddaughter Amanda, the one who helps me unpack, had a terrible pain so finally ended up at the hospital. In the course of testing, it was discovered that there was a tumor on her kidney and the drs couldn't operate on it as it was around a major artery and they were afraid that she would bleed to death. Anyway, today she had a biposy ( I don't know how to spell it.) and when the drs. looked around, they found a large blood clot, not a tumor. We are all prepared for the news that she had cancer. Actually, Amanda is my grandson's wife but that makes her my granddaughter. She has a 9 year old daughter from a previous marriage and she and Tony share my wonderful Aidad. Amanda's mother requested that we not give details on public media until we had more news. Tony was beside himself in that he lost his father a few years ago from cancer and he was afraid that he would lose his wife too. We want to praise God for this good news and His wonderful care for us,


Thankful that it was a clot instead of a tumor. Hope it is gone and nothing more presents.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just stopping by, before I go off to try to sleep. Not a good day - article 50 invoked, which I see as suicidal, and on a personal level, went to dentist. He has finally conceded that a crown, which has been giving me problems for a year, needs to be replaced. However, he refuses to give me even a rough estimate of the cost. I have to go back tomorrow for impressions to be made for the new crown, but am not happy at committing to paying for something without any idea of the final cost.
> 
> Congratulations, Margaret, on the new grandchild. I am sure that Elizabeth will cope, not least because she has family who understand the conflict she will be experiencing. It is never easy, but, on the other hand, it is a common situation. I think is important to recognise that she will sometimes have negative feelings about the new baby, and that that is a very natural and normal reaction.


Hope things improve. I think I would go to a different dentist.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So discouraged for my brother who is hydrocephalic. When I saw him a year ago he was so depressed and even with medication and therapy it is no better. Got a call today that he was taken to the hospital and is now being transferred. I'm so afraid for him and I don't know how his wife does it. Losing one job after the other hasn't helped and think last time when he had an infection in the brain it made things worse. At this point I don't think I'll go down as last time he got worse when I was there. Perhaps I remind him of mom too much? I made 3 trips down last time and I could see I didn't help. At least for now he will get rest and professional care. He is very, very stubborn and listens to nobody about anything. I don't think he can help himself as he has some damage to the brain. Just so sad. I love ❤ him and will just pray for now.


It's hard Daralene knowing what is best. You want to be there but you want the best for him. Praying he recovers quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL is with her sister at Hospice. They called her sister this morning and told her that her husband's death was imminent The family has been there all day on a death vigil. I'm sure everyone is exhausted.


I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am just a little out of it. no wonder it is getting dark out - it is wednesday night. i thought it was wednesday morning. i don't remember laying down - it's like a day lost. well - i'll have a new list of recipes for thursday. hmmm - i wondered why my monitor was still on and the little heater was still on - i always make sure they are turned off when i go to bed. that's funny - i must have slept at least eight hours. and i was going to take a shower next and get dressed for the day. well - i'll just wait a while - hopefully get sleepy and go back and sleep the night. away. --- sam


And I had been thinking you did well getting up at a good time. Now you will be all messed up again! That wasn't just a nap.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gradual improvement! Hope it is all going to be worth it!


So do I!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So discouraged for my brother who is hydrocephalic. When I saw him a year ago he was so depressed and even with medication and therapy it is no better. Got a call today that he was taken to the hospital and is now being transferred. I'm so afraid for him and I don't know how his wife does it. Losing one job after the other hasn't helped and think last time when he had an infection in the brain it made things worse. At this point I don't think I'll go down as last time he got worse when I was there. Perhaps I remind him of mom too much? I made 3 trips down last time and I could see I didn't help. At least for now he will get rest and professional care. He is very, very stubborn and listens to nobody about anything. I don't think he can help himself as he has some damage to the brain. Just so sad. I love ❤ him and will just pray for now.


Saying prayers for your DB and you and your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad FaceTime such a success.


It was! Arriana was a ball of energy and talked nonstop! Amber took her and the computer to the bedroom since DGS was watching a program on tv. Arriana was laying on her tummy kicking her jeer against the bed and leaning her chin on her hands while talking to us. It sure made cousin happy as she and Arriana share a birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so sorry your DB is so ill. Healing energy sent his way.


Thank you so very much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry it is at this point, he is so young.


Budasha, I am so sorry to hear this. I agree with Julie, he is so young. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like that's the best thing you can do for now.


Thank you Julie. We will see what his wife thinks. If they want me there I will go. I'm just so tired and finally getting a little energy. Just can't imagine the long drive alone. I will do what is needed though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> As will I Daralene.


Thank you Gwen. When Bill's mother was dying of terminal cancer she said depression was worse than the cancer. She had suffered terribly from depression after Bill was born and they had to keep her away from Bill and watch her every minute for over 2 years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thankful that it was a clot instead of a tumor. Hope it is gone and nothing more presents.


Railing, prayers were answered. Still dangerous but better than the alternative.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's hard Daralene knowing what is best. You want to be there but you want the best for him. Praying he recovers quickly.


Thank you so much. If only he could come out of this but I must understand that his brain works differently. It is like it is stuck and sadly stuck in the depths of despair. I was listening to a program about people who have had strokes and they talked about mood changes and lack of control. I appreciate your prayers.

I think I saw in a copied post that you will be grandma again. Congratulations ???? you will all be so happy ????. It is amazing how their lives change and although they may not always get along you will get photos of them holding hands and hugging.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Saying prayers for your DB and you and your family.


Thank you Tami. I was thinking of you today with loving thoughts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You share a lot of love with your kitty family. I do miss my kitty.

The carrot cake recipe is one that I will bookmark. It sounds so easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So discouraged for my brother who is hydrocephalic. When I saw him a year ago he was so depressed and even with medication and therapy it is no better. Got a call today that he was taken to the hospital and is now being transferred. I'm so afraid for him and I don't know how his wife does it. Losing one job after the other hasn't helped and think last time when he had an infection in the brain it made things worse. At this point I don't think I'll go down as last time he got worse when I was there. Perhaps I remind him of mom too much? I made 3 trips down last time and I could see I didn't help. At least for now he will get rest and professional care. He is very, very stubborn and listens to nobody about anything. I don't think he can help himself as he has some damage to the brain. Just so sad. I love ❤ him and will just pray for now.


Sorry that your brother is in the hospital. It's such worry when a member of your family is ill. Hope that he is able to get the help he needs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am just a little out of it. no wonder it is getting dark out - it is wednesday night. i thought it was wednesday morning. i don't remember laying down - it's like a day lost. well - i'll have a new list of recipes for thursday. hmmm - i wondered why my monitor was still on and the little heater was still on - i always make sure they are turned off when i go to bed. that's funny - i must have slept at least eight hours. and i was going to take a shower next and get dressed for the day. well - i'll just wait a while - hopefully get sleepy and go back and sleep the night. away. --- sam


You must have needed the sleep, Sam. I hope you can get back to sleep again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, never had a dentist not give estimate. In fact before expensive dental work the assistant sits down prints out all charges and sets up payment plan. So sorry for your DSIL. Hope passing is quick and easy.


Yes, I find it odd that he wouldn't give an estimate. All dentists have a list of costs. He could say it could be such and such, depending on lab fees. Lab fees are usually what makes it so expensive, at least it was in my case.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry it is at this point, he is so young.


I haven't heard any more . They might not want to call me at this time of night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, I am so sorry to hear this. I agree with Julie, he is so young. Big Hugs.


Thanks. His daughters are having a hard time coping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Our family has had a few very stressful days. I couldn't share it with you as a major player didn't want it on facebook. A few days ago. Granddaughter Amanda, the one who helps me unpack, had a terrible pain so finally ended up at the hospital. In the course of testing, it was discovered that there was a tumor on her kidney and the drs couldn't operate on it as it was around a major artery and they were afraid that she would bleed to death. Anyway, today she had a biposy ( I don't know how to spell it.) and when the drs. looked around, they found a large blood clot, not a tumor. We are all prepared for the news that she had cancer. Actually, Amanda is my grandson's wife but that makes her my granddaughter. She has a 9 year old daughter from a previous marriage and she and Tony share my wonderful Aidad. Amanda's mother requested that we not give details on public media until we had more news. Tony was beside himself in that he lost his father a few years ago from cancer and he was afraid that he would lose his wife too. We want to praise God for this good news and His wonderful care for us,


What a relief that it's not a tumor, that's great news, I hope that the meds work and break up the clot quickly and she doesn't have anymore of those showing up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Daralene and Liz}}}} I'm sorry to hear about your family members' situations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL is with her sister at Hospice. They called her sister this morning and told her that her husband's death was imminent The family has been there all day on a death vigil. I'm sure everyone is exhausted.


I'm so sorry, what a sad time and he may hang on until he's alone. I hope that it is peaceful and not too drawn out for him, and them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Such a beautiful day out and who falls asleep on
> the couch this afternoon
> 
> So I did rip out the blanket and made the gentle breeze baby hat and will start the matching jacket tonight.
> ...


Cute hat Mel, too bad that the blanket was giving you such trouble, but the little jacket will be so cute with the hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, cats are strange but lovable animals for sure. lol

Wow, you really needed the sleep, hope you can sleep good tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So discouraged for my brother who is hydrocephalic. When I saw him a year ago he was so depressed and even with medication and therapy it is no better. Got a call today that he was taken to the hospital and is now being transferred. I'm so afraid for him and I don't know how his wife does it. Losing one job after the other hasn't helped and think last time when he had an infection in the brain it made things worse. At this point I don't think I'll go down as last time he got worse when I was there. Perhaps I remind him of mom too much? I made 3 trips down last time and I could see I didn't help. At least for now he will get rest and professional care. He is very, very stubborn and listens to nobody about anything. I don't think he can help himself as he has some damage to the brain. Just so sad. I love ❤ him and will just pray for now.


I'm so sorry, it's so hard and when you really can't do anything to help. His poor wife though, I agree, how does she do it? Hopefully he's getting help that he needs and he'll start to listen though at this point in his life that's doubtful. Prayer is strong medicine, praying with you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popped in while drinking some warm milk w/nutmeg. I had been lying in bed for a little over an hour trying to go to sleep. I got up early this morning and did not nap any during the day trying to get myself back into a better sleep pattern; so far no luck. I am sleepy but having trouble shutting my thoughts down. Going to take some aleve and try again. Hopefully will doze off and then TTYL tomorrow. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was! Arriana was a ball of energy and talked nonstop! Amber took her and the computer to the bedroom since DGS was watching a program on tv. Arriana was laying on her tummy kicking her jeer against the bed and leaning her chin on her hands while talking to us. It sure made cousin happy as she and Arriana share a birthday.


Awe, she's sure coming out of herself isn't she, it's so hard to believe that she used to be so shy that she wouldn't let momma out of sight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Gwen. When Bill's mother was dying of terminal cancer she said depression was worse than the cancer. She had suffered terribly from depression after Bill was born and they had to keep her away from Bill and watch her every minute for over 2 years.


Postpardem(sp) would be awful, to be so depressed at what should be one of the happiest times in life would be devastating in itself. I'm so glad that she came out of it eventually.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popped in while drinking some warm milk w/nutmeg. I had been lying in bed for a little over an hour trying to go to sleep. I got up early this morning and did not nap any during the day trying to get myself back into a better sleep pattern; so far no luck. I am sleepy but having trouble shutting my thoughts down. Going to take some aleve and try again. Hopefully will doze off and then TTYL tomorrow. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


Hope you can get some sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So discouraged for my brother who is hydrocephalic. When I saw him a year ago he was so depressed and even with medication and therapy it is no better. Got a call today that he was taken to the hospital and is now being transferred. I'm so afraid for him and I don't know how his wife does it. Losing one job after the other hasn't helped and think last time when he had an infection in the brain it made things worse. At this point I don't think I'll go down as last time he got worse when I was there. Perhaps I remind him of mom too much? I made 3 trips down last time and I could see I didn't help. At least for now he will get rest and professional care. He is very, very stubborn and listens to nobody about anything. I don't think he can help himself as he has some damage to the brain. Just so sad. I love ❤ him and will just pray for now.


I hope your brother is better soon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popped in while drinking some warm milk w/nutmeg. I had been lying in bed for a little over an hour trying to go to sleep. I got up early this morning and did not nap any during the day trying to get myself back into a better sleep pattern; so far no luck. I am sleepy but having trouble shutting my thoughts down. Going to take some aleve and try again. Hopefully will doze off and then TTYL tomorrow. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


I count by 9s...it makes my brain focus, so often helps. I usually am able to focus and not wander off because I have to concentrate on the numbers. You can use any number, of course.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Gwen. When Bill's mother was dying of terminal cancer she said depression was worse than the cancer. She had suffered terribly from depression after Bill was born and they had to keep her away from Bill and watch her every minute for over 2 years.


Poor woman


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Off to bed! Thoughts and prayers for those in need.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well Debbie is now very much ex cyclone, but resulting tropical depression is decscending.

Pic 1 - 1 of many flooded roads

Pic 2 - an abandoned car at a park near me, this park floods every time we get these events

Pic 3 - skate park on edge of a small creek, have seen it up to top of half pipe.

More still to come


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I like most cheeses, Camembert and Brie included. On the other hand, all the discussion of seafood earlier in the week just left me cold. I could live very happily without any of it. Strange how tastes differ. :sm26:


I'm the same , I used to love all kinds of sea food from being a child especially mussel s and crab , l loved pickled herring but now I'm older just the thought of eating them makes me shudder


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yeah- I really miss not having one. At least now I can wash them in a sink instead of kneeling over the bath.


I have a lovely beautiful dishwasher Me :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well Debbie is now very much ex cyclone, but resulting tropical depression is decscending.
> 
> Pic 1 - 1 of many flooded roads
> 
> ...


OMG, that's some serious rain. I'm hoping my friend in Sydney will be ok as it goes down to NSW.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So discouraged for my brother who is hydrocephalic. When I saw him a year ago he was so depressed and even with medication and therapy it is no better. Got a call today that he was taken to the hospital and is now being transferred. I'm so afraid for him and I don't know how his wife does it. Losing one job after the other hasn't helped and think last time when he had an infection in the brain it made things worse. At this point I don't think I'll go down as last time he got worse when I was there. Perhaps I remind him of mom too much? I made 3 trips down last time and I could see I didn't help. At least for now he will get rest and professional care. He is very, very stubborn and listens to nobody about anything. I don't think he can help himself as he has some damage to the brain. Just so sad. I love ❤ him and will just pray for now.


Sorry to hear your sad news Daralene , do hope your brother gets better and you can go visit him then


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Looks like Galveston, well Galveston was worse maybe, I'm not sure, but Houston anyway, after a hurricane, windows blown out, roofs gone, trees torn up...
> Just praying for all those people, so many lost so much I'm sure, I hope that they all took the family photo's and such with, clothes and dishes, etc can be replaced, family photo's and heirlooms can't.


And now so many places affected by torrential rains and floods in the aftermath. The rain is moving down into NSW and some places are being evacuated for floods now. Good heavens.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my yes; absolutely loved it! Also watched Bomb Girls and then Land Girls (I think that was the name of it). I love the time period shows like that. Wish there were more of them and always on the search for them.


 :sm24: I have seen Land Girls. There is an Australian one called Anzac Girls... it is good too. If you can get Larkrise to Candleford I think you will really like that too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. If only he could come out of this but I must understand that his brain works differently. It is like it is stuck and sadly stuck in the depths of despair. I was listening to a program about people who have had strokes and they talked about mood changes and lack of control. I appreciate your prayers.
> 
> I think I saw in a copied post that you will be grandma again. Congratulations ???? you will all be so happy ????. It is amazing how their lives change and although they may not always get along you will get photos of them holding hands and hugging.


You did indeed- late September.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, she's sure coming out of herself isn't she, it's so hard to believe that she used to be so shy that she wouldn't let momma out of sight.


Hope for David yet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well Debbie is now very much ex cyclone, but resulting tropical depression is decscending.
> 
> Pic 1 - 1 of many flooded roads
> 
> ...


Hope you are safe Heather- huge amounts of rain I see. And record river levels likely in some areas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Finished 2 cardigans for Caitlin, although the blue one is a bit big for her yet - and still needs buttons and pressing! In the pink one I used the stitch that Sonja told us about in her last cardigan...I've forgotten its name!


They are both very pretty! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is an absolutely tremendous blessing that it is not a tumour, as you had been fearing.


RE Railyn's GD..... it sure is. What a relief for you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, ❤ your humor.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am just a little out of it. no wonder it is getting dark out - it is wednesday night. i thought it was wednesday morning. i don't remember laying down - it's like a day lost. well - i'll have a new list of recipes for thursday. hmmm - i wondered why my monitor was still on and the little heater was still on - i always make sure they are turned off when i go to bed. that's funny - i must have slept at least eight hours. and i was going to take a shower next and get dressed for the day. well - i'll just wait a while - hopefully get sleepy and go back and sleep the night. away. --- sam


Oh golly, I was wondering that you were up early when you said 7 o'clock.! I was hoping you had had a great night's sleep! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so sorry your DB is so ill. Healing energy sent his way.


From me too.... Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I had been thinking you did well getting up at a good time. Now you will be all messed up again! That wasn't just a nap.


 :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the coconut pie out of the oven....can't wait for it to cool so I can sample it!


OH MY! does that pie ever look good! Coconut is very high on my weakness list! :sm12: :sm24: 
Gwenie...Can you think of a way to add chocolate to that pie as well? :sm20: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. We will see what his wife thinks. If they want me there I will go. I'm just so tired and finally getting a little energy. Just can't imagine the long drive alone. I will do what is needed though.


Daralene- your caring for all your family is much to be commended. I do hope your energy levels do continue to improve. It is so frustrating when fighting tiredness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't heard any more . They might not want to call me at this time of night.


Hoping you do hear soon- it must be an anxious time for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popped in while drinking some warm milk w/nutmeg. I had been lying in bed for a little over an hour trying to go to sleep. I got up early this morning and did not nap any during the day trying to get myself back into a better sleep pattern; so far no luck. I am sleepy but having trouble shutting my thoughts down. Going to take some aleve and try again. Hopefully will doze off and then TTYL tomorrow. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


Hoping it has worked, as you're not online!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have a lovely beautiful dishwasher Me :sm02:


 :sm24: Sounds similar to mine! Have trouble getting it started though!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Sounds similar to mine! Have trouble getting it started though!


Yes mines hard to start too. Should have started by now but it's going on strike for now. 11pm is far to late for it to start. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes mines hard to start too. Should have started by now but it's going on strike for now. 11pm is far to late for it to start. :sm02:


I fully agree on that one- and at half one I must get back to bed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It was! Arriana was a ball of energy and talked nonstop! Amber took her and the computer to the bedroom since DGS was watching a program on tv. Arriana was laying on her tummy kicking her jeer against the bed and leaning her chin on her hands while talking to us. It sure made cousin happy as she and Arriana share a birthday.


What a precious moment. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sorry that your brother is in the hospital. It's such worry when a member of your family is ill. Hope that he is able to get the help he needs.


I agree and know you are going through a very difficult time with your family now. Thank you. My thoughts & prayers are with you and your family. I hope he passes without too much suffering and that you and the family will feel our prayers uplifting you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Daralene and Liz}}}} I'm sorry to hear about your family members' situations.


Thank you Sorlenna. It means so much to be able to share. One thing that amazes me is that there are so many people going through so much, or have gone through so much, all over the world and it is just here at this little Knitting Tea Party.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree on that one- and at half one I must get back to bed!


And this dishwasher is going right after posting this. It will need to get started tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks. His daughters are having a hard time coping.


I'm sure they are. Hard to find the right words as I know their suffering is great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Railing, prayers were answered. Still dangerous but better than the alternative.


Oh no! Spell Check struck again. Let's see if I can get your name to type correctly now with attention to detail. :sm12: Railyn.....no problem this time. Perhaps it was me. My apologies . :sm02:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene- your caring for all your family is much to be commended. I do hope your energy levels do continue to improve. It is so frustrating when fighting tiredness.


I agree, you can only do so much and then you just have to stop.take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry, it's so hard and when you really can't do anything to help. His poor wife though, I agree, how does she do it? Hopefully he's getting help that he needs and he'll start to listen though at this point in his life that's doubtful. Prayer is strong medicine, praying with you.


Thank you so much. His wife called me and said he was transferred to a different hospital. Have a feeling I may be repeating....oh dear. This is the hospital where I gave birth to my son but of course, it is no longer a regular hospital, so not sure if they specialize in brain/depression.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Postpardem(sp) would be awful, to be so depressed at what should be one of the happiest times in life would be devastating in itself. I'm so glad that she came out of it eventually.


She did come out of it to a point. I never knew it but after DH's sisters grew up they shared with me that they were often left with their mother locked in the bathroom not knowing what she would do. Apparently, she continued to suffer from it. This is why DH's father became a psychologist in his 40's.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your brother is better soon


Thank you so much Bonnie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well Debbie is now very much ex cyclone, but resulting tropical depression is decscending.
> 
> Pic 1 - 1 of many flooded roads
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness. So much devastation. My thoughts are with all affected with the destruction.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have a lovely beautiful dishwasher Me :sm02:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Mine is all fixed now and I love it. It is a luxury indeed, but the dishes still need to be put away. Now when they perfect that... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news Daralene , do hope your brother gets better and you can go visit him then


Thank you Swedenme. I have been thinking of you so much the past few days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> You did indeed- late September.


WOW!!! You must be excited and at the same time wondering how you will do all you are doing with two. When DH was home we did great with 2. He took one and I the other, then they had a third. :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope for David yet!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> From me too.... Hugs


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene- your caring for all your family is much to be commended. I do hope your energy levels do continue to improve. It is so frustrating when fighting tiredness.


Thank you Julie. When I woke up this morning I literally couldn't move. Took a few minutes to even turn over. I will do what I have to but just can't imagine the trip. It will be about 5 1/2 hrs. to where my brother is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Sounds similar to mine! Have trouble getting it started though!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes mines hard to start too. Should have started by now but it's going on strike for now. 11pm is far to late for it to start. :sm02:


I'm a bit OCD about kitchen duty and dish washing I clean as I cook and everything is washed and put away once meal is finished . Not happy if I find dirty dishes in the sink when I get up in the morning . When husband cleans the dishes he tells me he's washed my dishes for me :sm05:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I will try and be positive now and talk about other things, but just want to thank all of you so much for your thoughts and prayers for my brother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm a bit OCD about kitchen duty and dish washing I clean as I cook and everything is washed and put away once meal is finished . Not happy if I find dirty dishes in the sink when I get up in the morning . When husband cleans the dishes he tells me he's washed my dishes for me :sm05:


My goal is to be like you. If we get to live till we reach our goals, I will live to be a very old lady. :sm23: But I am improving some. :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Swedenme. I have been thinking of you so much the past few days.


Thank you Daralene . It's going to be a happy and sad week next week as youngest turns 21on Monday and it will be oldest sons birthday on Friday but we will get through it DIL seems to be doing a lot better now too so that's a good thing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes; I've watched Larkrise to Candleford too. I really enjoyed it. I'll have to look for Anzac Girls. The other night I started rewatching Reign; about Mary Queen of Scotland. Usually don't enjoy rewatching but still am enjoying it.



sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I have seen Land Girls. There is an Australian one called Anzac Girls... it is good too. If you can get Larkrise to Candleford I think you will really like that too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My goal is to be like you. If we get to live till we reach our goals, I will live to be a very old lady. :sm23: But I am improving some. :sm17:


I will have to set some goals then , lots of them 
My kitchen might be clean but I can't say the same for the rest of the house :sm02:


----------

